# Mes meilleurs scams



## rezba (18 Février 2006)

Je reçois beaucoup de scams, par vague de 5 à 10 par semaine.
Un scam, vous voyez ce que c'est ? C'est une escroquerie, que par commodité on nomme "escroquerie nigerianne", en l'honneur de la nationalité des inventeurs de ce genre nouveau d'escroquerie.
Traditionnellement, ça a l'apparence d'un message écrit dans un mauvais français, dans lequel un ou des orphelins, généralement africains, nous expliquent que leur papa est mort, qu'il occupait de grandes fonctions dans son pays, que ces grandes fonctions lui ont permis de constituer un trésor de guerre imposant, que ce trésor est bloqué pour des raisons x ou y, et que le jeune orphelin a besoin d'une tierce personne qui l'aiderait à transférer ledit trésor dans un compte en banque européen, en échange d'une substancielle commission. 
C'est gros comme un camion, mais y'a des pigeons qui se laissent prendre, et avancent les premiers mille dollars ou euros de frais pour mettre en &#339;uvre le bouzin...

Au milieu de cette avalanche, y'a des fois des messages qui méritent d'être publiés, soit parce que la traduction est susceptible d'humidifier nos fonds de culottes, soit parce que ce coup-ci, c'est tellement gros qu'il faut le saluer.

L'un de mes derniers en date fait partie de cette deuxième catégorie. 
L'auteur prétend carrément être un vrai escroc, qui a piqué du pognon à la boite où il bosse, et il demande de l'aide pour le transférer.


Je vous laisse juge, et j'attends les votres :

"_Am Williams Smith, gestionnaire de fonds de Fidelity Investment International.The World Largest Funds Management Company avec les fonds finis d'investissement de capital d'équipement de $1.2Trillion. 
Neverthless, comme le gestionnaire de fonds de fidélité, je manipule les capitaux permanents sociaux directs de tout notre investisseur et extrais secretement 1,2% bénéfices capitaux excessifs de retour maximum (EMRCP) par an sur chacun du Magellan Funds.As capital de l'investisseur un expert, j'ai fait $22.4m fini a partir de l'cEmrcp et de rechercher par ceci de l'investisseur quelqu'un de faire confiance a qui se tiendra car un investisseur pour recevoir les fonds en tant que montant annuel d'investissement des documents confirmable capitaux de Magellan Funds.All de fidélité pour soutenir les réclamations sera rendu disponible a vous avant votre acceptation. 

En attendant, j'ai établi les stratégies et les technincalities par lequel les fonds puissent etre réclamés dans n'importe lequel de nos 6 centres de vérification sans aucun accroc. Si emballez vous etes intéressés, svp email je votre numéro de téléphone direct pour la discussion de cette transaction dans d'autres détails. 

 Sincerement.  
 Williams Smith.  
www.fidelity-international.com_  "



J'adore ! :love:


Cerise sur le gateau, Fidelity-International est un véritable organisme, réputé pour ses propres escroqueries à l'épargne...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Février 2006)

La malhonneteté n'a pas de limite... Ca me dégoute!


----------



## rezba (18 Février 2006)

Roberto, on parle pas de spams, ou parle de scams... 

Pour les conneries sur le viagra, les "low your mortage rate" et autres vendeurs de fausses rolex, y'a pas déjà un fil ???









Edith :


----------



## supermoquette (18 Février 2006)

Roberto lit _scam_ donc il poste _cum_, je crois qu'il va falloir réouvrir le ©ercle


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2006)

> Dear Sir,
> Compliments of the day.I know very much that you will be surprise to recieve my mail as we have not met before.Infact, before proceeding further, I will like to introduce my humble self to you,My names are Mrs Rebecca John Garang a widow to the late Dr John Garang of Sudan, the late leader and founder of Sudans People Liberation Movement and till death the vice president of the Republic of Sudan who was killed in plane crash on his returning from a meeting with the Ugandan President Yoweri Museveni on the 30th of july 2005, and as such has left a big hole in the life of many people in my family and Country at large.As most people in Sudan knows very much that my late husband was killed by some people and all feared that the war which has taken the lives of many people for the past 21 years now, of which my late husband was able to fought for peace in the country and was able to brought peace back into the Country, has been killed by some wicked politicians in t!
> he Country, that the war might broke up the second time.
> I am contacting you right now because of the fear and danger that is looming arround my family of which we do not know our fate at the moment what tomorrow might bring.In this course, I have decieded to contact you for your assistance to help us to secure and invest the money which my late husband left for us inorder to enable me and the children to have a better future ahead.I want you to know that before the untimely death of my husband, he was able to deposite a total sum of usd$15.8 million dollars ( fifteen million eight hundred thousand dollars) under the custody of a security firm in Cote d Ivoire.Now that I have decieded to see that this money is been taken care of as to ensure that the family still have something to hold onto in the near future, I do therefore, seek your kind assiatnce to enable us to secure and invest this money properly into a good line of business.
> ...



hahahahha


----------



## Jec (21 Février 2006)

J'ai reçu celui-là ... elle ne peut pas avoir d'enfant pour cause de stérilité et ensuite elle balance qu'elle n'a pas voulu en faire avec son nouveau mari ... bref ... 


Bonjour,

Je viens par la présente solliciter de votre haute bienveillance, une assistance de grande importance.

Je suis Madame GRACE GWAZO d'origine Sierra Léonaise.

J'étais mariée ? Monsieur DR RAWLINGS GWAZO, qui fut un grand planteur de café et cacao et qui a travaillé pour les forces marines d'cote d'ivoire pendant neuf ans avant qu'il ne déc?de en 2002.

Nous étions mariés pendant onze années et malheureusement nous n'avons pas eu d'enfant pourcause de ma stérilité. Il est décédé ? al suite des év?nements politiques qu'? subi mon pays par un assassinat.

Avant son déc?s, nous étions tous deux de fervents chrétiens et pr?chons m?me la parole de Dieu dans notre communauté réligieuse.

A sa mort, j'ai décidé de ne pas me remarier ou d'avoir un enfant en dehors de ma maison matrimoniale chose que défend la bible.

Je vous précise que Du vivant de mon défunt mari, il avait eu ? déposer la somme de 10 Millions $
americain (DIX millions Dollars américains) dans une banque en mon nom ? Abidjan ici en Côte d'Ivoire. Actuellement, cet argent est toujours dans cette> banque.

Malheureusement, récemment, mon médecin traitant m'a informé du fait que je souffrais d'une maladie sérieuse : le cancer qui me condamne ? la mort d'un moment ? l'autre. Mais aussi de l'hypertension artérielle.

Apr?s avoir su mon état j'ai décidé de donner ces fonds ? une institution réligieuse ou ? une personne ayant la crainte de Dieu qui utilisera ces fonds tel que je l'instruirais.Je recherche de ce fait un einstitution réligieuse ou une personne de confiance ayant cette crainte de Dieu qui mettra ces fonds aux services des orphelinats, desveuves, des édifices réligieux, propageant ainsi la parole de Dieu et faire en sorte que l'oeuvre de Dieu soit maintenue.

La bible declare qu'est bénie la main qui donne.

J'ai pris cette décision parce que je n'ai aucun enfant qui pourrait hériter de cet argent et les
parents de mon mari ne sont pas réligieux. Je ne veux pas que les efforts de mon mari soient dilapidés par des non-croyants.

Je ne veux non plus pas une situation o? cet argent sera employé dans les mauvaises choses du monde ; raison pour laquelle je prends cette décision. Je ne craint point la mort du moment o? je sais o? je vais.Je sais que je vais ?tre dans le royaume du seigneur.

Exode 14 verset 14 dit :" le seigneur défendra ma cause et je demeurerai dans sa paix".D?s que je reçois votre réponse je vous enverrais le contact de la banque ici ? Abidjan.Je vous ferez aussi parvenir les documents concernant mon installation dans cette banque.

Je souhaiterais que vous et votre communauté réligieuse priez toujours pour moi pour que le
seigneur soit toujours mon berger.

Mon bonheur est que j'ai vécu une vie de digne réligieuse. Celui qui veut servir le seigneur doit le
servir dans l'esprit et dans la vérité. Veuillez
>

demeurer toujours dans la pri?re toute votre vie.

Contacter moi ? l'adresse e-mail ci-dessus pour plus d'informations, veuillez me rassurer que vous agirez en conséquence comme je l'ai évoqué ci-haut.

Tout en espérerant recevoir votre réponse que Dieu vous benisse.

Actuellement,je reside dans un camp de réfugié en zone rebelle en Côte d'Ivoire, vu le fait que j'ai été obligé de fuir mon pays apr?s l'assassinat de mon mari. 
Vôtre soeur en Christ,
Madame GRACE GWAZO


----------



## naas (21 Février 2006)

un site qui s'amuse avec les scammers _(c'est long à lire comme une partie de peche mais cela vaut le coup   )_
Et bien sur hoaxbuster


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2006)

On peut en dérouler des kilomètres...

Voici un scam concernant une dénommée Kala (poisse) :

Je suis ELIZABETH. La fille de Monsieur EDMOND KALA.Mon père était un
grand commerçant de cacao et propriétaire d' or à abidjan le capitale
économique de Côte.d'ivoire, mon père a été empoisonné par ses
associés pendant leurs voyages d'affaires.
Ma mère est morte en 1988 quand j'étais toute petite et depuis lors mon
père m'a pris en charge. Avant la mort de mon père en novembre 2003
dans un hôpital privé d'Abidjan, il m'a secrètement appelé à côté de son
lit et m'a indiqué qu'il a la somme de douze millions de dollars américains USD
($12,000.000) dans une compagnie de finance ici à Abidjan, et qu'il avait utilisé
mon nom en tant que sa fille et bénéficiaire de ces fonds pendant qu'il
les déposait dans cette compagnie de finance. Il m'a également expliqué
que c'était en raison de cette richesse qu'il a été empoisonné par ses
associésd'affaires.
Il a aussi souhaité que je cherche un associé étranger dans
un pays de mon choix où je transférerai cet argent et l'emploierai dans
des investissements tel que la gestion de biens immobiliers ou la
gestion d'hôtels.

  

Apparemment elle ne craint pas d'être empoisonnée à son tour par un associé...


----------



## krystof (21 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

Je mapel DocEvil, jai un certain âge et je suis le fisse de Dieu. Papa est parti sans laissé dadresse, quant à maman, je ne lai jamais connu. Jai un frère mais il a choppé le tétanos à cause de clous rouillé. Il a bien essayé de revenir pour soccuper de moi mais il nest pas resté bien longtemps.

Papa a amassé une grosse fortune durant de nombreuses années. Il a travaillé dans le marché des osties. Ça coute pas cher à fabriquer et ça rapporte un max.

Actuellement, largent est bloqué sur un conte suisse, mais je ne peut pas en profiter pleinement. Un certain WebOliver men empêche. Il a essayé de menpoizoné avec des petits suisse frelaté mais jai survécu dans datroces souffrances au supplice, et de justesse. A cause de ça, jai perdu le gout, la vue de loeil droit, une veuve et trois malheureux orphelins dénommés amok, sonnyboy et jpmiss.

Vous pouvé maider. En acceptant que je transfert largent sur votre conte en France, moyennant une commission conséquente de 4% vous me rendré un grand service. Je pourrai enfin pensé quil y a une justice en ce monde dans lequel je survis péniblement. Avec largent, jai de grands projets humain. Je souhaite macheter une ferrari pour emmener les petits enfants défavorisés à lécole tous les matins. Je voudré aussi un bateau (vous dites un yot je crois) pour initier les jeunes, des quartiers dificile, à la voile.

Et puis si tu es grand, blond et musclé, ça mintéresse aussi.


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Février 2006)

J'me présente, je m'appelle amok...

J'voudrais bien réussir ma vie

être aimééééééééé

Etre heureux gagner de l'argennnnntttt et pis surtout être intelligennnnnnt mais pour tout ça il faudrait que j'bosse à plein temps...


----------



## naas (21 Février 2006)

L'amokerie c'est pas bien


----------



## quetzalk (21 Février 2006)

Ce qui m'épate c'est que vous lisiez si attentivement tous ces mails...  
Moi je n'en ai lu que 3 ou 4. Ca m'a profondément ému, et depuis je ne lis même pas ceux qui continuent d'arriver.

Car en acceptant de rendre service à ces malleureux j'ai déjà pu amassé une concidérable some d'argend. D'ailleurs j'ai le problèmne de mon banque qui me refuse maintenan d'accédder a cette argend ! Si vous voulé bien m'aider en particulier pour mes enfant depui que je suis sorti de prizon et que mon père a été pendu sur les ordres du ministe de l'intérieure Napoleon Sarlusconi (la situacion c'est diffcile dans notre pays vous savé), vous pourrier faire transité de forte some sur votre comte banquière, je vous donneré 5 % a titre de dédomagement, cé bien normal né-ce-pas ! mersi d'avense de votre la compréhention et votre humanitude dans mes difficulté à me soutenirre.


----------



## Arlequin (21 Février 2006)

Attention cher mac-user, 

_votre plateforme n'étant dorénavant plus aussi sûre qu'auparavant, veuillez cliquer ci dessous afin de vous équiper de notre nouvel antivirus......_

   

si si, ça va arriver, le premier qui est démarché de la sorte par mail peut le poster sur macg !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J"_Am Williams Smith, gestionnaire de fonds de Fidelity Investment International.The World Largest Funds Management Company avec les fonds finis d'investissement de capital d'équipement de $1.2Trillion.
> Neverthless, comme le gestionnaire de fonds de fidélité, je manipule les capitaux permanents sociaux directs de tout notre investisseur et extrais secretement 1,2% bénéfices capitaux excessifs de retour maximum (EMRCP) par an sur chacun du Magellan Funds.As capital de l'investisseur un expert, j'ai fait $22.4m fini a partir de l'cEmrcp et de rechercher par ceci de l'investisseur quelqu'un de faire confiance a qui se tiendra car un investisseur pour recevoir les fonds en tant que montant annuel d'investissement des documents confirmable capitaux de Magellan Funds.All de fidélité pour soutenir les réclamations sera rendu disponible a vous avant votre acceptation.
> 
> En attendant, j'ai établi les stratégies et les technincalities par lequel les fonds puissent etre réclamés dans n'importe lequel de nos 6 centres de vérification sans aucun accroc. Si emballez vous etes intéressés, svp email je votre numéro de téléphone direct pour la discussion de cette transaction dans d'autres détails.
> ...


_

En tout cas, j'aimerais connaître son logiciel de traduc (non SM, pas trouduc) automatique ... Pour en choisir un autre ! _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Jai un frère mais il a choppé le tétanos à cause de clous rouillé


Arrrrffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2006)

Mon pote Léon m'envoie la copie du dernier scam qu'il a reçu et demande un coup de main.

Bonjour.
Je suis madame Zaloustika. Je suis née dans la brousse loin du village de ma mère. Mon père était un père blanc et il a noyé ma mère dans une jarre remplie de vicekia. C'est une liqueur obtenue à partir de maniaque fermenté et du venin d'un serpent très venimeux appelé daputay. La coutume veut qu'on en fasse boire aux jeunes filles à marier, malheureusement ce jour-là ma mère disputait un tournoi de golf et elle n'a pas été immunisée.
Heureusement avant de mourir elle avait eu le temps de cacher dans le tronc creux d'un vieux baobab, des papiers très importants. Dans ces papiers il est question de sommes énormes en dollars US qui sont à l'abri dans un gros coffre-fort placé en un lieu sûr de la capitale de mon pays. Ce trésor me revient de droit. Je demande de l'aide parce que la combinaison du coffre est connue seulement des quatre grands modérateurs de MacaGé. Je réserverai 10% de l'argent récupéré à tout gentil ami qui m'aidera.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je mapel DocEvil, jai un certain âge et je suis le fisse de Dieu. Papa est parti sans laissé dadresse, quant à maman, je ne lai jamais connu. Jai un frère mais il a choppé le tétanos à cause de clous rouillé. Il a bien essayé de revenir pour soccuper de moi mais il nest pas resté bien longtemps.
> 
> ...



Bon, pour l première partie, on peut s'arranger. ecris moi en MP. Pour la seconde, je ne suis pas celle que vous croyez


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je mapel DocEvil, jai un certain âge et je suis le fisse de Dieu. Papa est parti sans laissé dadresse, quant à maman, je ne lai jamais connu. Jai un frère mais il a choppé le tétanos à cause de clous rouillé. Il a bien essayé de revenir pour soccuper de moi mais il nest pas resté bien longtemps.
> 
> ...


Que le cul te pèle et que les doigts te puent.


----------



## naas (21 Février 2006)

la pèle du cul c'est irrestible


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> la pèle du cul c'est irrestible


Tiens, dans un autre fil j'ai signalé le caractère extrêmement dangereux d'une grave maladie que personne ne semblait connaître :

la pécole !

La pécole, hein c'est quoi la pécole ?

(La peau du c.. qui se décolle)


----------



## krystof (22 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

Excusez-moi de vous dérangez. Je vous écris avec un pseudonyme, parce que ma vie est en danger. Nous dirons donc que je mappelle sonnyboy.

Vous êtes libre de ne pas lire ce mail, mais jespère pouvoir compter sur vos sentiments humains tous dévoués aux grandes causes humanitaires. Je pense justement être une grande cause humanitaire qui vaut bien que lon puisse y accorder quelques minutes.

Jai fui, il y a de cela de nombreuses années, la dictature soviétique. Papa était secrétaire personnel de Staline, mais un jour, il a fait une faute de frappe dans un document qui lui a été fatal. Au lieu décrire le grand Staline, il a écrit le gland Staline. Ma famille a alors entièrement été décimée. Cest grâce au généreux Michel Strogoff que jai pu menfuir pour me retrouver en Italie. Là, de fil en aiguille, je suis devenu le cuisinier personnel de Mussolini. Malheureusement, je me suis un jour trompé dans la recette des raviolis fourrés (ses préférés) et jai du une nouvelle fois mexiler pour sauver ma vie.

Cest en Afrique que jai alors pensé pouvoir enfin trouvé le repos. A force de travail, à la sueur de mon front et de lentre-jambe, je devins lun des plus grand chasseur de zgègue. Le zgègue dafrique est réputé pour sa dureté, sa taille, sa ruse et son endurance. Une chasse au zgègue, surtout le velu des montagnes, nest jamais sans risque. Par contre, cest une activité très lucrative, ce qui ma permis damasser une immense fortune. Mais, une fois encore, le malheur me rattrapa. Jétais, depuis trois jours, à la poursuite du zgègue de la brousse, le plus dangereux. Jaccompagnais mon maître Bocassa, et son invité de luxe, un certain Giscard. Il faisait nuit. Jétais sur la piste de notre proie. Enfin, je le pensais. Devant moi, les buissons se mirent à frémir. Je vis une légère lueur, un reflet, sur ce que je pensais être lextrémité du zgègue. Je sortit alors mon sac géant en latex pour lenfiler illico sur cette bosse. Le combat fut bref, sans aucune résistance de la part de mon adversaire. Jallumais ma lampe torche afin dadmirer ma proie. Quelle ne fut pas ma surprise. Ce nétait pas le zgègue que javais vu dans la nuit, mais le crâne luisant au clair de lune de Giscard. Très stoïque, il retira le sac et parti rejoindre son ami. En entendant les hurlements de Bocassa, je compris aussitôt quil me fallait une nouvelle fois prendre la fuite.

Je me retrouve aujourdhui en France, très exactement à Tombleux Futal. Ma fortune est resté en Afrique. Jai besoin de vous pour rapatrier mon argent. Si tu me donnes ton numéro de compte, je transferts largent dessus, et je le récupère ensuite sans oublier de te laisser une petite commission, ou une grosse, suivant mon humeur.

Alors vas-y, fais péter. Et sinon, que ton futal tombe et que le zgègue velu des montagnes passe dans le coin au même moment.


----------



## rezba (22 Février 2006)

Monsieur,

je vous écris de toute urgence sur votre adresse mail récupérée dans le fichier de ceux qui ont dit oui à l'option correspondance électronique d'un forum connu de moi, et parce que des amis informés de votre béatitude désintéressée m'ont assuré de votre confidence. 
Je me présente, je suis Benjamin Ben Guiliguili, fils de Raymond Ben Guiliguili, ancien secrétaire de Fu Moilapé Chui Okupé, premier ministre des iles caiman. Tout petit, mon père m'a enseigné les pratiques nécessaires à la bonne gouvernance des paradis fiscaux et des sociétés offshore. Devenu grand, je me suis spécialisé dans la branche électronique des transactions financières entre le Luxembourg et les îles anglo-normandes.
J'ai monté, avec un associé digne de confiance, une petite société de rémunération des intermédiaires electroniques, dans lequel nous faisons aussi bien filles nues que blanchiment. Malheureusement, mon associé, Sir Paul Fog Haine, a subitement disparu au cours d'une opération chirurgicale classique (la vasectomie), emmenant avec lui dans l'au-delà terrifiant une partie des codes confidentiels des comptes dans lesquels nos avoirs sont entreposés.
Je fais appel à votre grandificience aujourd'hui pour que vous mettiez votre compassionnel exercice de l'informatique talentueuse au profit de mon désespoir financier. 
Votre rémunération pour cette opération bénigne sera de l'ordre de 12,64% des fonds détenus (176 M$), et vous pourrez également récupérer la jouissance de la veuve de feu mon associé, ainsi qu'un kart de compétition en très bon état.

Merci monsieur s'il vous plait répondez-moi vite. Tous les deux on va péter le score et casser la baraque pire que dans Aaltra.


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Février 2006)

ouééééééééééééé!!!
On vat tous ruinné bill gates!!  


Bonjour à tous!
>
Généralement je n' envoie pas de message de ce genre, mais ce
message vient d' une très bonne amie avocate et me semble être une
opportunité intéressante.

Si elle dit que cela fonctionnera, ça FONCTIONNERA.

Après tout, il n' y a rien à perdre! Voici ce qu' elle dit: Je
suis avocate, et je connais la loi. Ceci est réel.



Ne vous y méprenez pas, AOL et Intel tiendront leurs

promesses de peur d' être traînés en justice et de faire face à une
poursuite de multimillions de dollars semblable à celle classée  par Pepsi
Cola  contre Général Electric il n' y a pas longtemps.

Chers amis, s' il vous plaît, ne prenez pas ceci pour de la pacotille. Bill
Gates est entrain de partager sa fortune. Si vous ignorez ceci, vous
pourriez le  regretter plus tard.

Windows demeure le programme le plus largement utilisé, 
Microsoft
et AOL expérimentent en envoyant ce test par message électronique (e-mail
beta test).

Quand vous envoyez ce message électronique (e-mail) à

vos amis, Microsoft peuvent et vous dépisteront (si vous êtes un
utilisateur de Microsoft Windows) pendant 2 semaines.

Pour chaque  personne qui enverra ce  message, Microsoft vous paiera 245 EUR.

Pour chaque personne  à qui vous  avez envoyé ce message et qui l' enverra à d' autres,

Microsoft vous paieront 243 EUR. Pour la troisième personne qui le recevra, Microsoft
vous paieront 241 euro.

Dans 2 semaines, Microsoft vous contactera
pour la confirmation de  votre adresse postale et vous enverra un chèque.

Sincèrement,  Charles S.. Bailey

General Manager Field Operations 1-800-842-2332 Ext. 1085 or

  904/245-1085

  or RNX 292-1085 mailto:Charles_Bailey@csx.com_

  Je croyais que ceci était une arnaque mais 2 semaines après avoir reçu  
ce message électronique (e-mail) et après l' avoir eu envoyé Microsoft  m' a
contacté pour mon adresse postale et j' ai reçu un chèque de  24800 EUR

Vous devez répondre avant que ce test soit terminé. Si quelqu'un a  les
moyens de faire ceci c' est bien Bill Gates. Pour lui, c' est  une dépense
de commercialisation. S' il vous plaît envoyez ce message à autant de gens
que possible. 


 Intel et AOL sont en négociation pour une fusion par laquelle ils
deviendraient la compagnie la plus large au monde et pour être sûr de
demeurer le programme
le plus largement utilisé, Intel et AOL l' expérimente avec ce test.=
IMSTP.gif 
97870_c.jpg


----------



## jpmiss (25 Février 2006)

From: Apple
"Dépéchez vous votre assistance téléphonique de 90 jours arrive a son terme."


----------



## quetzalk (25 Février 2006)

> ATTENTION !
une arnaque aux nouvelles technologies se développe actuellement très rapidement, selon Jean-Pierre Bourret, de l'Institut des Nouvelles Arnaques !!! C'est très sérieux et ça touche tous les téléphones cellulaires !!! si vous recevez un appel provenant d'un numéro commençant par "*06"*" ne répondez surtout pas !!! c'est sûrment un de ces bandits qui essaye de vous entraîner dans une arnaque !!! vous seriez alors arnaqué !!! attention !!! faites suivre immédiatement ce message à tous vos correspondants !!!


----------



## jpmiss (25 Février 2006)

'tain je savais que j'aurais jamais du décrocher hier soir!


----------



## naas (25 Février 2006)

Je ne suis pas un numéro, je suis un homme libre !!! 
répondez moi c'est un coup de numéro 2 , s'il vous plaît !!!!!


:bebe:


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ouééééééééééééé!!!
> On vat tous ruinné bill gates!!
> 
> 
> ...


Donc j'ai reçu ça il y a une semaine.
Et deux des personnes (que je ne connais pas) qui l'ont eu en même temps que moi, me l'ont RENVOYE!! 
Ben ouais pour gagner plein de caillasse!!
Les cons!! C'est une invasion!! (J'ai même vu qu'un de ces abrutis l'a envoyé à la DDE, à un mec du ministère de l'agriculture, etc...  )

Du coup j'ai répondu ça :
"Il va falloir songer serieusement à me lacher les *******s avec ces conneries, et eviter de recuperer mon adresse pour m'envoyer ce genre de merdes. 
merci."

Taille 38...
C'est con mais ça me fait rire...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

Société en pleine expansion recrute jeunes commerciaux dynamiques, bonne présentation pour distribuer des produits innovant, seuls sur le marché du professionnel sur notre gamme de produits, nous ouvrons un nouveau marché dédié à 3 000 000 de commerçants en France, (telecommunication, monétique, internet)
Pour se faire, nous recrutons 80 commerciaux 10 chefs d'équipes sur paris région parisienne,   
votre travail consiste en la visite de magasins, entreprises, sociétés et administrations, une formation (débutants acceptés) vous est assurée, un plan de vente vous est fournit ainsi qu'un accompagnement terrain.
Reste à vous de nous montrer votre motivation à atteindre des scores.
Possibilité d'évolution rapide et mutation dans toute la france.

Rémunération :
Un salaire fixe + primes à la semaine + primes au mois, remboursements de frais (tel + transport)
primes en nature (Bons d'achats, hi-fi et voyages à gagner ...) 
salaire motivant.

Pour toute candidature, une cession de recrutement sera organisée ce Lundi 27




J'ai reçu ça C'es abrutis pompent la base de Monster La sté émettrice à un capital de 7500, comment vont ils payer 90 personnes!.

Venez travailler pour nous et gagner des millions..... Le million, le million


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mars 2006)

Cette chère Alice...   Y a que les Suisses qui sont ciblés par les négociants de cacao?... 



> Avotre Attention,
> Permettez-moi de vous informer de mon desir d'entrée dans le rapport d'affaires avec vous. je pense que vous êtes digne de la recommandation de ma prierre donc une personne honorable de confiance que je peux faire des affaires avec vous. ainsi je n'ai aucune hesitation me fier de vous pour des affaires simples et sinccres.
> Je suis Mlle Alice Joanne le seul fille du defunt de M. et Mme S Joanne . Mon pere etait un negociant de cacao et exploitant d'or Abidjan la capital economique de la Cote d'Ivoire, mon père a été empoisonné la pénurie par ses associés d'affaires sur un de leurs promenades en voyage d'affaires.
> Ma mere est morte quand j'etais un bebe et depuis lors mon père m'a pris à sa charge. Avant la mort de mon pere à l'hopital (CHR de COCODY ABIDJAN. COTE D' IVOIRE) ci-dessus il m'a secrèctement appelé au chevet de son lit et m'a indiqué qu'il à la somme de dix millions, cinq cents mille dollars américains. USD ($ 10.500.000) dans un compte d'ordre fixe/ordre dans une banque principale ici Abidjan, qu'il a employé mon nom en tant que son seul de ce fonds. Il m'a egalement explique que c'etait en raison de cette richesse qu'il a ete empoisonné par ses associés d'affaires.
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Cette chère Alice...   Y a que les Suisses qui sont ciblés par les négociants de cacao?...



Non, y a les couillons de par chez moi aussi


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

Je supplie votre contribuablité de m'écouter. Je suis votre percepteur. L'année dernière, je suis tombé fou amoureux d'une jeune collègue. J'ai eu le démon de midi. 
J'ai débuté par lui payer le resto, puis les week-end, les escapades en Relais et Châteaux, les semaines thalasso. Mais ce n'était jamais assez pour elle. 
Alors j'ai commencé par m'endetter, pour lui offrir une belle croisière, un beau caillou, des bijoux. Mais çà ne suffisait toujours pas. 
J'ai pris encore un crédit supplémentaire en revolving pour lui offrir l'Audi TT de ses rêves. Mais encore une fois je la sentais s'échapper.
Alors j'ai revendu la maison de famille dans le Périgord. Pour lui offrir un coquet studio à Paris, pour ses week-end opéra/resto/boîtes dans la capitale. Mais de nouveau, il lui fallait toujours plus.
Elle me rendait fou. Encore plus, jamais assez !!! 
Quand elle a exigé sa rivière de diamant à aller lui chercher Place Vendôme, j'ai pété les plombs. J'ai commencé à détourner de l'argent du Trésor Public. L'argent public. Je ne sais plus où j'en suis !!! Une enquête de la Cour des Comptes va être lancée sur ma perception. J'ai peur.
Vous seuls pouvez m'aider. Voilà ce que vous allez faire. Vous allez majorer vos chèques de tiers provisionnels du triple. De toutes façons, vous aller le faire. Sinon je vous lance des contrôles fiscaux au napalm, des redressements à la barre à mine. Si vous payez pas ce que j'exige, je vous fais saisir. Votre bagnole, votre baraque. Votre femme vous plaquera. Vos gosses seront placés à la DDASS.
Merci encore de m'aider. Vous ne manquerez pas d'accepter. J'en suis tellement sûr !
Votre fidèle et dévoué percepteur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Quand elle a exigé sa rivière de diamant à aller lui chercher Place Vendôme



Pfffttt, c'est d'un vulgaire ! Place Vendôme, j'vous d'mande ? C'est avenue Montaigne, qu'il faut aller, ça, c'est classe ! C'est l'endroit de Paris ou s'est installé le joaillier le plus cher du monde ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Place Vendôme, j'vous d'mande ? C'est avenue Montaigne, qu'il faut aller C'est l'endroit de Paris ou s'est installé le joaillier le plus cher du monde ! :mouais:



Oui, c'est sur, d'un autre coté à Paris Texas, tu vas pas trouver autre chose qu'une riviere qui mouille et des cailloux qui crêvent tes pneus


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pfffttt, c'est d'un vulgaire ! Place Vendôme, j'vous d'mande ? C'est avenue Montaigne, qu'il faut aller, ça, c'est classe ! C'est l'endroit de Paris ou s'est installé le joaillier le plus cher du monde ! :mouais:



T'aurais pas la folie des grandeurs depuis que t'es modo, toi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2006)

Non, en fait, c'est une pub parallèle, ce joaillier, je l'ai eu comme client une douzaine d'années, jusqu'à ce que la maison mère à New York décide d'unifier le système informatique de toutes ses filiales via le service interne


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, en fait, c'est une pub parallèle, ce joaillier, je l'ai eu comme client une douzaine d'années, jusqu'à ce que la maison mère à New York décide d'unifier le système informatique de toutes ses filiales via le service interne



ayant eu un vécu dans une mulitnationale, je te comprends et te rassure... c'était pire après, quand ils internalisaient tout.

Just for fun: ma 1° adresse email: WPOH01@email.XXX.com (1995) Faut le faire nan? mnémo quoi?

On est pas loin non plus du scam là. (dois pouvoir retrouver des mails internes sur certaines procédures )


----------



## al02 (13 Avril 2006)

Voici ce que j'ai reçu ce matin :




> *Subject: Adoption
> 
> 
> bonjour,
> ...



Que c'est triste !!


----------



## SaraKa (17 Juin 2006)

Reçu ce matin. Au moins c'est original, pas de fils de ministre ou de dictateur...

Bonjour,
Je me nomme Mr Addaye Rogatien employé dans une institution Financière à COTONOU (REP DU BENIN) et opérateur économique.

En effet, j'ai bénéficié dune opportunité suite au crash aérien du BOEING 727 qui s'est produit sur notre côte au Bénin le 25 décembre  2003. Dans la soirée du jour du crash un voisin et ami de vieille date , pêcheur m'a rendu visite avec une malle qu'il a Retrouvé jusque après le crash lors du sauvetage des rescapés avant Larrivée des autorités pour constater les faits.

Au fait pour éviter d'être suspecté dans l'institution où je travaille, Je ne pouvais suivre les consignes de mon ami qui demande à ce que Cette somme soit déposée dans un compte, je me suis décidé de procéder Autrement.
Dans un premier temps j'ai essayé de déplacer cette nuit même la malle Dans mon village natal. L'occasion m'est donnée de vous contacter à Présent après avoir déposé cette somme pas dans un compte, mais dans une Maison de sécurité à Accra (REP DU GHANA).
Par la présente je souhaite votre collaboration pour investir cette Somme à extérieur suite aux décisions que nous avions eu à prendre mon ami et moi.
Envoyer moi votre numéro de téléphone personnel à ce que je puisse vous Joindre pour plus dinformations.
Bonne réception et bonne lecture.
Que Dieu 
vous Bénisse.
Mr Addaye Rogatien

ça end evient presque cynique, là, non?


----------



## iota (17 Juin 2006)

Salut.

Le site lesnumeriques.com a publié un article il y a quelques temps sur ce genre de pratique.
Ils ont joué le jeu et on répondu aux messages qu'ils ont reçus.
C'est assez marrant à lire 

Message initial :


> Salut mon cher,
> 
> Mon nom est Madame Villaran Nenita. citoyenne des Philippines,je suis la veuve d'un ancien ministre des Finances des philippines qui est mort le 15 mai 2002. Mon mari est tombé malade et il a été transferé en France pour se faire traiter mais il est mort plus tard d'ulcère et il a été enterré.J'ai hérité de la somme totale de 12 millions de dollars de mon dernier mari, cet argent qui est gardé dans un coffre métallique est déposé avec une sécurité dans une société de finances ici aux philippines. En raison de l'instruction que j'ai fixée avant le dépôt,personne ni meme le gouvernement ne pourra retrouver la trace de cet argent jusqu'à ce que je me decide à récuperer ma caisse. Ceci pour une securité maximum.Pour cette raison, la societé a usée de la diplomatie pour transferer la boite à Abidjan en Cote d'Ivoire où elle a une surccusale sécrète.Cet transfert a été codé conformement au contrat qui nous lie comme un tresor de famille.
> 
> ...


@+
iota


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juin 2006)

SaraKa a dit:
			
		

> Reçu ce matin. Au moins c'est original, pas de fils de ministre ou de dictateur...
> 
> Bonjour,
> Je me nomme Mr Addaye Rogatien employé dans une institution Financière à COTONOU (REP DU BENIN) et opérateur économique.
> ...



Ca doit être un de mes anciens clients qui ne m'a jamais payé. Je comprends mieux... :mouais::rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Juin 2006)

Guillaume a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Je ne suis pas photographe, loin s&#8217;en faut, alors je félicite chaleureusement ceux qui peuvent y prétendre.
> 
> ...



reçu ça de matin dans ma boîte aux lettres (Mail, pas MP). Un certain Foguenne est présent dans la liste d'envoi...
Ce n'est pas un Scam à proprement parler, mais je ne peux constater la coïncidence de ma récente participation aux Forums photo de Macg et la réception de ce mail...
Micazara a encore frappé???


----------



## loustic (19 Juin 2006)

Reçu ce matin :

Bonjour

Je m'appelle Zizine Tatane. Je suis né dans une banlieue du village Kipeubleu où mes parents étaient nés avant moi. J'étais destiné dès mon plus jeune âge à cultiver du baloron, comme tous les garçons de père en fils. Le baloron est un blé qui ne pousse qu'autour de mon village, au-delà des clotures en paille, et qui nécessite beaucoup de gogos. Le gogo est une sorte de gros pigeon de toutes les tailles et de toutes les couleurs se raasemblant souvent en très grand nombre pour pousser des hurlements de déments. Il est indispensable à la production du blé-baloron parce que lui seul sait polliniser les fleurs et faire venir le blé-baloron à terme.

Aujourd'hui, les prévisions faites par la FIFO, organisme qui répartit la production de blé-baloron, sont piutôt pessimistes. De plus, sous le prétexte fallacieux d'améliorer la qualité, la FIFO a organisé un grand concours parmi les producteurs et mon équipe n'est pas très bien placée. La concurrence a les dents dures et paraît sans scrupules, au point d'acheter des membres du jury.

Heureusement j'ai engrangé une assez grosse quantité de blé-baloron, suffisante pour être à l'abri du besoin pendant quelques semaines. Malheureusement, j'ai égaré la clé de la grange où se trouve le stock de blé-baloron. Aussi je lance un appel à tous les gentils membres de MacGé (Gé comme Généreux) pour qu'ils retrouvent ma clé ou m'en fabriquent une.

Merci.

J'allais oublier : à tous ceux qui m'apporteront leur aide, je donnerai un T-shirt avec mon nom dessus.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2006)

suite à nos conversations sur le chat, je vous donne mes coordonnées.
Je vous ai parlé de ce site ou j'ai rencontré mes amis et peut-être l'amour !!
on verra d'ici quelques jours.
si vous voulez l'adresse de ce site n'hésitez pas à me le demander..
en plus le webmaster et sa collaboratrice sont vraiment "craquants"  !
bisous à tous, et si ce message vous parviens par erreur, je vous demande
vraiment de bien vouloir m'en excuser; faites le moi savoir et cela n'arrivera
plus, promis.
vaness.....

xxxxxxx_xxxxxx@hotmail.fr

    
Encore un coup de micazara ?


----------



## macinside (3 Novembre 2007)

> Dear Friend,
> 
> I want to apologize for this message. I hope you will excuse me.
> 
> ...




j'en aurai presque une larme ! une semaine qu'il pollue ma boite mail :rateau:


----------



## meskh (3 Novembre 2007)

pas de larmes, chez moi la polution est plutot : 

"Presenting the Co to be in for rest 2007

Shotpak INc, SHTP

Everyday Shotpak comes out with great news

Friday's news is also huge

ShotPak Rolls Out Products Throughout Tennessee Read more on the news

Currently at $0.15 its way too CHEAP

This is not a fly by night company, 
Has real patented product and we feel it will skyrocket in coming weeks,

Don't Hesitate pull the trigger on SHTP and experience a multi bagger"

:mouais:


----------



## katelijn (3 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> j'en aurai presque une larme ! une semaine qu'il pollue ma boite mail :rateau:



Bof depuis 1999 ... c'est la saison a partir de l'automme ... tous les ans ...


----------



## vousti (12 Novembre 2007)

ben mince alors !!! voilà enfin un fil ou il suffit de faire du copier coller pour augmenter son compteur de messages je savais justement pas quoi faire avec mes indésirables


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2007)

Ben en ce qui me concerne, c'est aussi l'automne. Depuis un mois environ, j'ai r&#233;guli&#232;rement cette vari&#233;t&#233; de cyberfeuilles qui tombent des arbres virtuels de mon net-jardin :



> Presenting MNUM.OB - MONUMENTAL MARKETING INC
> 
> This company is expected to skyrocket in coming weeks as they get ready to unveil their BOUNCER product from their branch company called SAFER-T
> 
> ...



S'il y en a parmi vous que &#231;a int&#233;resse, il y a du fric &#224; se faire (mais pour qui, &#231;a, on ne sait pas )


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> S'il y en a parmi vous que ça intéresse, il y a du fric à se faire (mais pour qui, ça, on ne sait pas )



Mouais tu parles, que des radins ... pires que Macinside, faut le faire 

(15% !!! se foutent de ma gueule PRENDS PAS A MOINS DE 68% MOI sans compter les frais et avantages divers... 15% me prend pour un gagne petit ou quoi :hein:)

Lisez plutôt ce qui suit : 



> De la part de : Monique
> 
> Bonjour,
> J'ai 23 ans,je suis en detresse et j'ai besoin de votre aide pour
> ...


----------



## kisbizz (15 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ce message est transmis à partir du site Annumail.com *par une personne qui *ne dispose pas de votre adresse e-mail mais qui* pense vous connaître*.:



fonce bordel, t''attends quoi ? 



.......dis....on le partage le 15 %?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Novembre 2007)

Sacrée Monique! C'est vraiment pas la dernière pour la déconne... :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Novembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Sacrée Monique! C'est vraiment pas la dernière pour la déconne... :love:



*Après 22 heures*
il est tard

On peut faire des rimes avec "ique"





 
:rose:


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2007)

> Bonjour Mr ou Mme,
> *
> Je suis Mr LEONCE CLAY, Directeur General de la société KENTY'S SHOP. Nous cherchons des fournisseurs de materiels divers afin d'agrandir notre firme et par la suite lié un partenariat commercial entre nos deux sociétés.
> Je vous prie de bien vouloir me faire parvenir votre grille tarifaire de vos articles en stock.
> ...



aller, trouver moi un acronyme a la con pour tpe :rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (16 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> aller, trouver moi un acronyme a la con pour tpe :rateau:



*C*omment
*L*abel
*A*rnaque
*Y* a pas mieux


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> aller, trouver moi un acronyme a la con pour tpe :rateau:



Hem...

Un acronyme est un sigle. Et donc TPE est un acronyme.
 



kisbizz a dit:


> *C*omment
> *L*abel
> *A*rnaque
> *Y* a pas mieux



Ça, c'est un acrostiche.

Serviteur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Hem...
> 
> Un acronyme est un sigle. Et donc TPE est un acronyme.
> 
> ...



Quel acro ... bate, ce Nobody, quand même ! Il est vraiment accro


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Novembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Hem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acrostiche c'est l'acronyme de Macinside ?


----------



## kisbizz (17 Novembre 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4479163 a dit:
			
		

> Acrostiche c'est l'acronyme de Macinside ?



acro par ci ....acro par l&#224; .....et pour une fois que je peux repondre ...meme pas contents  


1h30 du mat   ...comment je vais rentrer dans un horaire normal moi ? demain non, je me levera pas a midi :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (9 Janvier 2008)

ATTENTION ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

Objet : une chaine, une vraie, surtout ne la brisez pas !!!

Envoyez simplement ce message à au moins 5 millions de personnes de votre entourage...

Cette chaîne a été commencée en 1625 avant ma belle-soeur par un moine 
moldave passionné d'informatique à la paroisse de St-Poal-de-Martres au
Portugal dans le but de sauver Thérèse, une petite fille gravement malade.



Aujourd'hui cette petite fille a 378 ans et elle est atteinte d'un cancer
des testicules et d'une fièvre affreuse de la glande thyroïde contractée
lors d'un viol par un cerf en période de brame en forêt de Rambouillet à
proximité d'une marre souillée par des déchets radioactifs
malencontreusement tombés d'un avion furtif...


De plus, lors d'un safari en Afrique du Sud, avec Nouvelles Frontières, elle
s'est fait bouffer un genou et une oreille par un panda importé d'Himalaya
en visitant le zoo de Johannesburg.


Alors, s'il vous plaît, pour elle, ne brisez pas cette chaîne !
Ne gardez surtout pas ce message dans votre ordinateur plus de 16 minutes
sans quoi la malédiction s'acharnera sur vous jusqu'au retour des bernaches
à cou roux. (et non à Kourou).



Il y a un peu plus de 2000 ans, un homme reçut ce message sur son ordinateur
portable.

Comme sa batterie était vide et qu'il ne pouvait pas la recharger
vu qu'il n'y avait pas encore d'électricité a cette époque, il fut crucifié
avec des clous rouillés et comme si cela ne suffisait pas, on lui mit sur la
tête une couronne de piquants qui font mal.



Ça fait tout de même réfléchir, alors n'hésitez plus !

Renvoyez ce message à tous vos amis. Cela leur portera chance, à vie.
Chaque fois qu'ils iront aux toilettes, il y aura encore du papier.
Chaque fois qu'ils achèteront des saucisses à la volaille, ils bénéficieront
de 20 centimes d'euros de réduction immédiate à la caisse.
Chaque fois qu'ils mangeront des moules, il n'y aura pas de petits crabes
dedans (sauf pour ceux qui aiment bien).
Chaque fois qu'il y aura Céline Dion à la radio, le téléphone sonnera.
Enfin, ils seront désormais exempts de répondre à toutes les messages
chaînes qui nous f--- les boules !

Si vous le faites, en plus, vous recevrez prochainement un bon de réduction
de 25 % valable dans tout le catalogue des 3 Cuisses (sauf pages 32 à 332)
et moi, je recevrai un bon de parrainage.

Ce message a déjà fait 759 874 236 587 686 fois le tour du monde.
Pour Thérèse,
pour vous,
pour moi,
pour tous vos amis,
NE BRISEZ PAS CETTE CHAINE ! ! !


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2008)

:mouais:  


> A Votre Aimable Attention.
> 
> Nous avons le plaisir de vous annoncez que vous êtes l'un des heureux gagnants du concours COCA COLA portant sur les adresses émail des internautes. la valeur totale en jeux est de 50.000 000 Millions Euros et votre adresse a été tiré au sort par sélection informatique lors de notre tirage effectué la semaine dernière par La compagnie Coca-Cola . Votre émail a été sélectioné parmi les 500 gagnants chanceux qui ont gagnés la somme de 300.000euros par le biais de la promotion COCA COLA COMPAGNIE .Cependant les résultats ont été libérés aujourd'hui et votre émail fait parti des lauréats attaché au nombre de billet (7KIT2007) et au nombre de vote (BT : 13052002/40) les Emails ont été sélectionné par une recherche aléatoire automatisée avancée par notre compagnie. Cependant, aucun billet n'a été vendu mais toutes les adresses mail ont été assignées à différents nombres de billet pour la représentation et l'intimité. Le procédé de choix a été suivi par le choix au niveau de notre machine automatisée de choix de mail (TOPAZ) d'une base de donnée d'excédent 250.000 adresses mail tirées de tous continents du monde. Cette lotterie est approuvée par le conseil Britannique de jeu, autorisée par L'association internationale des régulateurs de jeu (IAGR) et le MIinstere des finances. Cette lotterie est la 4ème éditions  de sa sorte et nous avons l'intention de sensibiliser le public. En autre pour réclamer votre gain professionnel de 120.000euros veuillez contacter notre Cabinet Mr ATTA DUBOIS par email
> Car c&#8217;est lui qui est chargé de vous donnez des précisions en ce qui concerne la réception de votre caution gagner
> ...



Ah, j'oubliais !...  
La photo de "maître" Dubois :







Maintenant il vous suffit de cliquer sur le premier lien sur Atta Dubois dans la recherche Google... 


[édith] : c'est qui, golf ?!...


----------



## Bassman (12 Janvier 2008)

J'aime beaucoup le 2ème lien google : gagner une loterie d'une fondation.

Dans le genre les fondations qui font des collectes (pour un thème, là c'est la fondation de bill gates) pour offrir le tout en chèque cadeau 

Et le pire c'est qu'il y a des gens qui doivent y croire


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Janvier 2008)

> Bonjour bien aimé.
> 
> Je suis Monsieur Gerard DUROCHER, né le 18 janvier 1946.Je souffre d&#8217;un cancer de la prostate qui est en phase terminale, c'est à dire que je suis condamné à une mort certaine.
> Mon médecin traitant vient de m&#8217;informer que mes jours sont comptés du fait de mon état de santé dégradé.
> ...




Bon, j'ai viré le lien vers la page à putes espagnoles à 20 euros la "noche". 
Bobby, si tu la veux tu m'envoie un mp.


----------



## meskh (14 Janvier 2008)

Pour une fois qu'un test marche !

Vraiment étonnant et 100 % VRAI !

Une seule question&#8230;

Tu es dans la jungle et tu découvres une cabane.

Tu entres et tu vois, ... à gauche 7 petits lits, à droite une petite table avec 7 petites chaises. Sur une table, il y a un saladier avec 5 sortes de fruits :

*Pomme * Banane * Fraise * Pêche * Orange

Quel fruit choisis-tu ?
Ta sélection en dit beaucoup sur ta personnalité.

Résultats du test en fin de page.

RESULTATS:
* Pomme :  
&#8230; signifie que tu es le genre de personne qui aime manger des pommes.
* Banane :
&#8230; signifie que tu es le genre de personne qui aime manger des bananes.
* Fraise :
&#8230; signifie que tu es le genre de personne qui aime manger des fraises.
* Pêche :
&#8230; signifie que tu es le genre de personne qui aime manger des pêches.
* Orange :
&#8230; signifie que tu es le genre de personne qui aime manger des oranges.



Moi aussi, j'en veux au crétin qui m'a envoyé cette connerie....

À ton tour d'emmerder quelqu'un avec çà."

J'ai beaucoup hésité... :mouais: peut etre pas assez.... :rose:


----------



## meskh (16 Janvier 2008)

Je suis obligé de t'envoyer ce message, c'est bizarre mais ça marche !! Envoie ce message à 10 personnes puis va sur la page et tu verras afficher le nom de la personne qui t'aime, c'est magique ! Prends 5 secondes pour essayer car ça marche vraiment. Attention ! Si tu ne le fais pas, tu auras 7 ans de malheurs en amour...


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2008)

Et hop !...
Une variante :



> !!! FELICITATION A VOUS!!!
> Le Rotary est un club service d'1,2 million d'hommes et de femmes, responsables
> dans leur domaine professionnel, unis dans un esprit humaniste et dans des actions
> éducatives et humanitaires. Ils encouragent une haute éthique civique et professionnelle
> ...


----------



## Bassman (21 Janvier 2008)

C'est Mackie qui a rédigé le mail non ?


----------



## NED (24 Janvier 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> Envoyez simplement ce message à au moins 5 millions de personnes de votre[/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT] entourage...




Arf 5 millions c'est un minimum.....


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup le 2ème lien google : gagner une loterie d'une fondation.
> 
> Dans le genre les fondations qui font des collectes (pour un thème, là c'est la fondation de bill gates) pour offrir le tout en chèque cadeau
> 
> Et le pire c'est qu'il y a des gens qui doivent y croire


Je viens à l'instant d'ouvrir ma boîtàmèl.... 



> ISABELLE CHEVALIER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Janvier 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Je viens à l'instant d'ouvrir ma boîtàmèl....



Tu as touché un pompon de marin récemment pour gagner autant   :love:


----------



## tirhum (7 Février 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu as touché un pompon de marin récemment pour gagner autant   :love:


Chais pas, mais.... 



> FELICITATION
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime particulièrement le passage que j'ai surligné...


----------



## youyou54 (8 Février 2008)

Un site très bien qui pourrait vous intéresser:
http://croque-escrocs.com/content/section/5/31/

C'est une scameuse de scameurs :rateau:
Les histoires (suite des mails envoyés et reçus) valent vraiment le détour


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Un site très bien qui pourrait vous intéresser:
> http://croque-escrocs.com/content/section/5/31/
> 
> C'est une scameuse de scameurs :rateau:
> Les histoires (suite des mails envoyés et reçus) valent vraiment le détour



Toi mon coco joli, je trouve que tu passes un peu trop de temps au bar... Ta copine va finir par se sentir délaissée et tu vas pas tarder à te polir le niakoué tout seul...  
File vite lui faire un cadeau pour la saint Machin truc...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2008)

'Tain&#8230; On avait la réponse sous l'nez et personne ne l'avait vu !!!
Ouvre lui un compte à la banque centrale d'Abidjan ! Original, utile, exotique, inattendu, une vraie idée pourrie de forum informatique, de quoi faire rire les copains pendant des décennies (je les entends d'ici "Quel con    mais quel con !!!! ") je t'en passe et des meilleures


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2008)

je viens d'en revevoir un a l'instant via les annonces de macgé !



> Bonjour tres cher,
> 
> Excusez moi pour l'intrusion car je n'ai autre possibilté de solliciter votre assistance à part ce lien de communication.
> Je me nomme Mme Wadja louise, je suis des Philipinnes je viens de voir votre profile et j'aimerais rentrer en contact avec vous afin de faire amples connaissance car j'ai vraiment besoin de votre assistance.
> ...



edit : elle vient d'être mise sur orbite


----------



## youyou54 (9 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toi mon coco joli, je trouve que tu passes un peu trop de temps au bar... Ta copine va finir par se sentir délaissée et tu vas pas tarder à te polir le niakoué tout seul...
> File vite lui faire un cadeau pour la saint Machin truc...



Oui je commence à squatter un peu beaucoup ce forum ...
L'Apple Store ne m'avait pas prévenu que je risquait de devenir accro à MacG


----------



## Schillier21 (12 Février 2008)

Comme quoi ya des conneries qui sont pas mal:



> Amis de la bière bonjour......
> 
> 
> Le week-end dernier, avec quelques potes, on discutait de choses et
> ...




Sinon mes scams, c'est toujours pour me dire que j'ai gagné à la loterie anglaise, ou une offre d'emploi dans une grande compagnie style IBM


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2008)

> Bien Aime,
> 
> Mon nom est Mme Janet C. Fregene Je suis une femme mourante qui a d&#1081;cid&#1081; de donner ce que j'ai &#1072; une personne par le biais de la charit&#1081; en vue de pouvoir  faire bon usage. Vous demandez peut-&#1082;tre pourquoi j'ai choisi que vous , mais quelqu'un doit &#1082;tre choisie.
> 
> ...



au secour


----------



## NED (14 Février 2008)

macinside a dit:


> au secour



J'adore la syntaxe et l'écriture c'est carrément une oeuvre d'art à ce niveau!


----------



## Schillier21 (19 Février 2008)

> À la loterie département
> Volkswagen Automobiles
> Yeomans Drive
> Blakelands
> ...




Vous remarquerez le très bon usage du français et un refus total de l'anglaicanisation de la langue de Molière. 

Un autre, mais tout en anglais cette fois (m'en fout j'ai gagné beaucoup d'argent )


> IRISH GAMING BOARD ALERT.
> Compliments of the day to You and Your Family.
> We wish to inform you of the result of the National Lottery Sweepstakes program
> The entire staff of the Irish National Lottery wishes to inform you
> ...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Février 2008)

> Gagner un lot soit-disant important peut s'avérer très onéreux ! Démonstration.
> Pour connaître leur gain, les "gagnants" de l'entreprise Friedrich Mueller doivent appeler un numéro fortement surtaxé.
> "Ouvrez immédiatement cette enveloppe", "Réception personnelle exigée", "Ci-joint la confirmation de gain", "Montant total du gain : 2 millions d'euros". L'enveloppe a tout d'une solennelle gravité. Mais elle renferme une arnaque. Pour connaître son gain, le destinataire a 48 heures pour, notamment, appeler un numéro surtaxé.
> 
> Philippe Girard a appelé. Le résultat est éloquent : 17 minutes au bout de fil avant d'apprendre qu'il avait gagné... un bon de 400 euros pour un voyage ! Dans l'intervalle, à 5 francs la minute, la communication aura coûté près de 90 francs, soit 14% de la valeur du gain.



Ouhouh, j'ai gagné, 50000, 10000, 5000... perdu 55 euros.  

C'était palpitant... 



Source RSR.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2008)

NED a dit:


> J'adore la syntaxe et l'écriture c'est carrément une oeuvre d'art à ce niveau!



C'est écrit exprès en Mackie  :love:


----------



## tirhum (29 Février 2008)

> Bonsoir,
> 
> J&#8217;ai eu votre contact et voudrais partager une affaire tr&#269;s importante avec vous.Si ça ne vous intéresse pas, veuillez m&#8217;excuser beaucoup pour le dérangement. Je suis Monsieur Issam Majeed, je travaille en Iraq avec les Militaires Américains comme traducteur. J&#8217;ai des preuves pour vous le démontrer apr&#269;s.
> Dans une des nos opérations militaires en Iraq, nous avons découvert un coffre fort dans une grande maison d&#8217;un grand homme d&#8217;affaire Iraqien dans la ville de TIKRIT. Ce coffre
> ...


Magnifique !...  :love:  
Certains regardent vraiment trop de films... :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2008)

> Hello! I for the first time use the Internet, and I wish to get acquainted with you.
> To me have helped to find your electronic address in the Internet-cafe, in my opinion on a site of acquaintances.
> For the beginning I wish to communicate simply to you, to exchange photos.
> I the lonely woman, search for the man, me 28 years and my name Svetlana.
> ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2008)

> *Message des forums*
> 
> Vous ne pouvez pas participer à cette discussion.


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Mars 2008)

Moi c'est dans ma messagerie SMS que j'en ai plein, des années que ça dure : "Vous avez un nouveau message, tapez 435 pour écouter votre répondeur"

Tu parles d'un pishing de merde, me suis jamais laissé avoir:hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2008)

Ah, oui... Mais toi on sait très bien qu'on t'attrape pas avec du vinaigre


----------



## Lio70 (24 Mars 2008)

Je me souviens d'un truc reçu il y a bien une quinzaine ou une vingtaine d'années par la poste (il n'y avait pas d'e-mail).

J'avais publié une annonce dans un magazine allemand de cinéma d'amateur car je cherchais des copies Super-8 de vieux films. A cette époque et dans ce magazine, il fallait publier son adresse complète pour je ne sais plus quelle raison. Tous les annonceurs devaient le faire.

Un jour je reçois une lettre de Russie écrite en anglais. Je me souviens à peu près du contenu que je vous traduis ici :

"Bonjour. J'ai trouvé tes coordonnées dans le magazine AAAAAAAAAA. Je m'appelle Boris Trucmuche et je collectionne les billets de banque de tous les pays et procède aussi à des échanges. Ce serait très gentil si tu pouvais m'envoyer un billet de chaque sorte de ton pays. Je te remercie chaleureusement d'avance. Signé ton bon ami Boris."


----------



## guiguilap (24 Mars 2008)

Lio70 a dit:


> Je me souviens d'un truc reçu il y a bien une quinzaine ou une vingtaine d'années par la poste (il n'y avait pas d'e-mail).
> 
> J'avais publié une annonce dans un magazine allemand de cinéma d'amateur car je cherchais des copies Super-8 de vieux films. A cette époque et dans ce magazine, il fallait publier son adresse complète pour je ne sais plus quelle raison. Tous les annonceurs devaient le faire.
> 
> ...



Il pouvait se contenter des photocopies


----------



## iota (24 Mars 2008)

Salut,

première fois que je me fait "scamer" par SMS, j'ai reçu le message suivant :
"Salut, je t'ai laissé mon numéro et j'attends toujours ton appel. Appelle moi vite au 08XXXXXXXX".

Un numéro surtaxé, bien évidement.

@+
iota


----------



## youyou54 (25 Mars 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> première fois que je me fait "scamer" par SMS, j'ai reçu le message suivant :
> "Salut, je t'ai laissé mon numéro et j'attends toujours ton appel. Appelle moi vite au 08XXXXXXXX".
> Un numéro surtaxé, bien évidement.
> ...



Oui j'ai eu pareil avec une certaine Céline !
La vilaine m'a envoyé au moins une trentaine de SMS 
T'es chez SFR ?


----------



## tirhum (25 Mars 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Oui j'ai eu pareil avec une certaine Céline !
> La vilaine m'a envoyé au moins une trentaine de SMS
> T'es chez SFR ?


Nan, nan...
Ça marche chez Orange aussi...


----------



## meskh (28 Mars 2008)

Reçu aujourd'hui ...

" Je fais suivre le message d'une copine... 
Bonjour à  tous,

Je n'ai pas l'habitude d'envoyer ce genre de mail mais là, je pense que c'est important !
Messieurs, voici l'arnaque,  ATTENTION !!!
Et  vous, Mesdames, prévenez vos amis ou vos  compagnons.

Une femme vient sonner à votre porte, se présente en tant que représentante de la marque 'Chupa Chups' et  
vous demande si elle peut vous sucer le sexe au nom d'une enquête auprès des consommateurs ...!!!

N'ACCEPTEZ SURTOUT PAS ! 

En effet, ces personnes NE BOSSENT PAS pour  Chupa Chups, mais pour Haribo!!!
Ces méthodes sont scandaleuses, mon mari s'est  déjà fait avoir 4 fois !!!

A faire suivre absolument ! Merci pour tous ces hommes qui pourraient être abusés. "


----------



## youyou54 (28 Mars 2008)

Reçu ce matin:



> J'ignore si beaucoup parmi vous font leurs courses chez Carrefour mais ceci pourrait vous être utile.
> Je vous envoie ceci pour vous prévenir d'une mésaventure qui m'est arrivée, étant donné que j'ai été la victime d'une arnaque alors que je faisais mes courses.
> Ceci s'est produit au Carrefour Purpan et peut vous arriver !
> 
> ...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2008)

> On m'a ainsi volé le mien vendredi dernier, samedi, deux fois dimanche, encore une fois mardi et à nouveau hier soir et j'y retourne demain.



    Et c'est signé Jean Peuplus?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et c'est signé Jean Peuplus?



C'est sûrement lui


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et c'est signé Jean Peuplus?





gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est sûrement lui



Nan, il y retourne, c'est sûrement Antonio ... Banderas


----------



## NicoMac (29 Mars 2008)

Le mois dernier sur ricardo.ch, nous sommes une quarantaine à nous être faits avoir par un vendeur qui proposait des iPhone désimlockés. Le jeune homme en question est parti avec l'argent et quant à nous, nous attendons toujours les iPhone. 

L'affaire est chez le juge à Lausanne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2008)

NicoMac a dit:


> Le mois dernier sur ricardo.ch, nous sommes une quarantaine à nous être faits avoir par un vendeur qui proposait des iPhone désimlockés. Le jeune homme en question est parti avec l'argent et quant à nous, nous attendons toujours les iPhone.
> 
> *L'affaire est chez le juge à Lausanne*.



En fait, ce qui serait plus intéressant à savoir, ça serait où est le jeune homme !


----------



## IP (3 Avril 2008)

a dit:
			
		

> Hello!!!
> 
> Je voyais tien account sur  le site des connaissances. Ce site a le nom "Meetic". As- tu la l'enregistrement? Je veux t'apprendreplus. Et j'ai decide d'ecrire la lettre pour  toi. Probablement nous pourrons creer les relations magnifiques. Ce sera possible la connaissance par le grand bonheur dans notre vie. Je veux croire a cela. Grand nombre des gens cherchent l'amour et le bonheur. Ce sera possible  la connaissance par le debut du grand amour. Je veux  tu me comprennes. Je veux avoir les relations serieuses et presentes. J&#8217;espere que tu es l'homme avec qui moi pourra etre heureux. Nous pourrons avoir un grand amour et le bonheur.
> Tu comprends mon francais ? J'etudiais francais a l'ecole et le college. Je veux pour que tu me comprennes. Je tacherai d'ecrire correctement a francais.
> ...



Elle a l'air sympa, la demoiselle !  
Va falloir que je mette un jour les pied sur mite hic !


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2008)

IP a dit:


> Elle a l'air sympa, la demoiselle !
> Va falloir que je mette un jour les pied sur mite hic !



c'est pas beau de pirater la boite mail de mackie !


----------



## IP (3 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> c'est pas beau de pirater la boite mail de mackie !


:rose:


----------



## mocmoc (3 Avril 2008)

Moi c'étais une nana russe ou thekotruck qui voulait se marier avec moi. En répetant "jo souis frrancaise et jo veux parler a toi" .


----------



## WebOliver (10 Avril 2008)

Bon, M. Miss, vous trouvez vraiment ça drôle?


----------



## Amok (10 Avril 2008)

IP a dit:


> Mon amie avait probleme quand elle vivait dans la Russie. Elle et les parents sont tombesa l'autoaccident. C'etait tres terriblement. Mon amie et sa mere a survecu. Mais son papa est mort. Mon amie a recu le trauma. Elle n'entend pas et on ne parle pas a ce moment.



Moi c'est sa copine qui m'intéresse : sourde et surtout muette, le rêve !


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Avril 2008)

IP a dit:


> Je teracontates de moi.



    Son français est merveilleux


----------



## IP (10 Avril 2008)

Cette fois, celle ci est moins bavarde, ne connaît pas les accents mais annonce la couleur :rateau: :


			
				   a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Je me nomme Nadège Traore  22ans, Nationalite Ivoirienne, je suis heritiere de 2.5 Millions &#8364;. Je veux le transferer a ton compte et en retour je promets 20% pour aide et assistance donc ecrivez-moi (nad_traore@zzz.fr).
> Merci bien pour ton aide
> nadège


----------



## Amok (10 Avril 2008)

IP a dit:


> Cette fois, celle ci est moins bavarde, ne connaît pas les accents mais annonce la couleur :rateau: :



Une ivoirienne qui se prénomme Nadège : érection due au surréalisme, probablement !


----------



## al02 (24 Mai 2008)

Je viens de recevoir ceci :



> Informations concernant votre compte:
> *Cher client PayPal:
> 
> Attention! Votre compte PayPal a ete limite!*
> ...



Je ne me suis pas laissé piéger. 

Je suis panais de la dernière pluie !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir ceci :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime la signature :



> Departement de revue de comptes PayPal



Ça doit vouloir dire "si tu clique, tu es de la revue" !


----------



## kisbizz (24 Mai 2008)

c'est bien fait ce scam pour paypal :
j'avais reçu un tres similaire mais le probleme etait bien reel....
je ne sais pas si j'ai eté contacté par paypal d'abord par mail (je n'a pas eu de connexion pendant 3 mois environ )  ou par telephone (ils ont laissé un mesage sur mon repondeur, message que j'ai entendu 15 jours apres) mais en tout cas ils ont bloqué mon compte et les transactions frauduleuses que il y a eu sur mon compte ont eté reglé sans que je le sollicite


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Mai 2008)

Parceque tu crois que tu te feras moins rouler en achetant un homme sur internet, toi ? :mouais:  :love:


----------



## Schillier21 (25 Mai 2008)

Put*** !!
j'ai encore gagné à la lotterie anglaise !!!
  




			
				Goodnews!! a dit:
			
		

> Goodnews!!!!!!!!
> 
> Send all response to  claimsagentjefferson006@yahoo.com.hk
> British Global Lottery
> ...


----------



## benjamin (2 Juin 2008)

C'est très personnalisé, tout de même.  



> bonjour* jobs steve*. la premieres des choses veuillez m,escuser pour ce derrangement.je suis une jeune fille congolaise j,encadre les enfants aux football nous avons personne pour nous aidé,les enfants defavorisé de 14 à 16 donc nous vous demandant une aide des materiels sportif, comme .meme 25 paires des botines poiture42à47 ,ballons maillot,aie pitié pardon bas chasubles ,protege tibia.tout en esperant que notre demande retiendra votre entièrattention, et dans l'espoir d'une suite favorabler, nous vous prions de croire, steve en l'expression de notre franche collaboration.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juin 2008)

j'aime bien le coup de chasuble de foot   ( ca doit etre un petit séminaire catho ...) 

et  la "franche" collaboration...


----------



## macarel (8 Juin 2008)

Voilà  ce que j'ai reçu ce matin, c'est assez convaincant avec le logo FT, une signature etc...

Confirmez votre adresse email !
Bonjour ch&#269;re cliente, cher client

Nous avons le grand regret de vous annoncer que nous venons de perdre toutes
nos données &#341; cause d'un mauvais mise &#341; jour qui nous a couté la perte de tous les
informations de nos chers clients y compris vous.
Afin que nous puissions remettre toutes nos données perdu nous vous prions
de nous aider pour récuperer vos informations et vous facilitez de vous connecter
&#341; vos comptes, et cela en remplissant la fiche de votre information personnelle
en visitant le lien suivant :
Nous vous remercions de votre bienveillance et Nous resterions toujours &#341;
votre service de 24h/24.

Veuillez ne pas répondre &#341; cet email. Les messages reçus &#341; cette adresse ne sont
pas lus et ne reçoivent donc aucune réponse. Pour obtenir de l'aide, connectez-vous
&#341; votre compte et cliquez sur le lien espace client situé en haut &#341; droite et puis
nous contacter situé en bas de cette page.


Nous espérons que le service mail Orange vous donnera enti&#269;re satisfaction. Si vous avez encore des questions, n'hésitez pas &#341; consulter la rubrique assistance.

Merci de votre confiance

Fabrice André

Directeur de la relation clients


Merci de ne pas répondre &#341; ce courrier électronique. Pour nous contacter cliquer ici.
 Cliquez ici pour activer votre compte

Liens utiles
mail MMS


                 Orange France au capital de 2 096 517 960  - RCS Créteil 428 706 097


Services valables en France métropolitaine, soumis &#341; conditions, réservés aux abonnés &#341; un forfait mobile Orange.
(1) Le sigle MMS signifie Multimedia messaging service. Le service mail MMS est disponible sur réseaux et depuis un terminal compatible MMS. Service réservé aux clients disposant d'une messagerie Internet compatible.
(2) jusqu'&#341; 2 autres messageries internet hors Orange. Forfait de 40 MMS par mois, 0.30 par MMS supplémentaire, l'option mail MMS est réservée aux abonnés &#341; un forfait mobile Orange (hors forfaits bloqués).
(3) forfait de 50 SMS par mois, 0.20 par SMS supplémentaire
(3) la vocalisation des mails est facturé 0.50 par minute


----------



## benjamin (10 Juin 2008)

Un contact à conserver.  



> Je suis tireur d'élite de Starshine ELECTRONICS de la Chine, je suis très heureux de savoir que vous êtes
> Vous cherchez des fournisseurs dans iPod / iphone accessoire, je suis tellement heureux de recommander mon entreprise.
> 
> [...]
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Un contact à conserver.



Il t'a dans le collimateur ? Je serais toi, je ferais gaffe


----------



## Chang (11 Juin 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Un contact à conserver.



Ca me rappel que j'ai ete contacte sur Skype une fois par un mec pour que je lui trouve en Chine les usines a Ipod et pour lui envoyer divers appareils electroniques du genre.

Y'en a qui doutent de rien ...  ...


----------



## macarel (19 Juin 2008)

Tiens, cela je ne connaissais pas encore

Maintainance Team à undisclosed-re.
afficher le détail 17:15 (il y a 2 heures)




Cher client, en raison de l'entretien avec notre site en raison du milieu de l'année, nous ne nécessite d'envoyer votre nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe pour re-confirmation dans notre base de données ainsi que la lutte contre le spam messages.

nom d'utilisateur:
mot de passe:
question secr&#269;te:
réponse:

réponse avec les informations &#341;: drterryedmond1@gmail.com
Orange Mantainance équipe.
© Orange 2008.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2008)

macarel a dit:


> Tiens, cela je ne connaissais pas encore
> 
> Maintainance Team à undisclosed-re.
> afficher le détail 17:15 (il y a 2 heures)
> ...




Je savais qu'Orange ça fonctionnait très mal, mais au point d'obliger leurs services techniques à utiliser des comptes gmail pour communiquer avec leurs clients  :affraid:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2008)

A moi la fraîche!  :love:



> CABINET LECAT
> Maître Claude Lecat
> Membres des notaires de la Côte d'Ivoire.
> Abidjan Plateau - Palais de justice.
> ...


----------



## anthoprotic (6 Juillet 2008)

C'est sûr que ça fait toujours sérieux, une adresse @yahoo.fr pour un professionnel 


N.B: Et aussi, il te demande de t'identifier si tu est la bonne personne, mais il ne donne que le prénom  Il pourrait en avoir une pléthore, des Olivier!


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> N.B: Et aussi, il te demande de t'identifier si tu est la bonne personne, mais il ne donne que le prénom  Il pourrait en avoir une pléthore, des Olivier!



Dans le doute, je me suis permis d'interroger mon correspondant, Me Lecat donc, avec demande de détails supplémentaires: en effet, je ne suis pas certain que mon fondement fasse partie de la famille des gallinacées.* 

Certainement qu'il aura la réponse à ma question existentielle. 

* plus simplement.


----------



## anthoprotic (6 Juillet 2008)

Hihi 

Dis, il à répondu à celle-là? 


EDIT: J'ai aussi .Mac


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> A moi la fraîche!  :love:



Pas sûr, même si t'es le bon, tu devras peut-être rembourser :



> En effet nous sommes à la recherche d'un certains : Mr Olivier pour lui faire lecture d'un acte notarié de dernière volonté (Testament) de l'un de nos clients *actuellement* décédé depuis la date de 17/10/2007.



Ça pourrait changer, il semble que la résurection soit envisagée


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2008)

Quel dommage qu'il n'y ait aucun Lecat notaire en cote d'ivoire
hihihi


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Quel dommage qu'il n'y ait aucun Lecat notaire en cote d'ivoire
> hihihi



Mais l'adresse mail est valide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mais l'adresse mail est valide.



Vi ? note bien que je pourrais certainement rendre valide une adresse telle que "pascal77.présidentdelafrance@free.fr" 

Tu devrais envoyer un courrier à l'adresse postale, pour voir


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2008)

Ahhh ben si l'email est valide c'est du serieux


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2008)

pas si l'escroc veut harponner


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> pas si l'escroc veut harponner


 
Harponner le cul de webo' 


Ils s'améliorent en français quand même  comme quoi les dictées sa sert


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Harponner le cul de webo'



Pas *tout* son cul, juste le larfeuille, dans la poche révolver


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2008)

Reçu il y a 2 minutes (j'ai répondu à une jolie annonce macgé )



> Bonjour
> 
> Je vous remercie beaucoup pour votre réponse et excusez de n'avoir pas repondu assez tôt.En effet je dispose deux iMac Blancs 24"2,16Ghz -2go  RAM - 250 Go que je n'utilise plus depuis un bon moment et qui n'entre vraiment plus das mes projets d'avenir en termes d'utilisation.Je suis originaire de Namur en  Belgique et je suis actuemment en tournéé en Afrique de l'ouest précisement au BENIN.Je ne tiens pas à vendre mes iMac mais plutôt à les offrir à une personne responsable et surtout qui en a besoin et qui pourrait l'utiliser à des fins très utiles.Evidemment j'ai pris les dispositions nécéssaires au cas ou vous seriez intèrèssé pour que ces 2 iMac vous parviennnent chez vous dans les meilleurs conditions et dans les meilleurs.Pour ce faire, j'ai contacté une agence de transport spécialisé dans le transport et la livraison des colis un peu partout dans le monde que vous pouviez également contacté à l'adresse leadertrans.afrique@gmail.com et sur leur site officiel www.leadertrans.populus.ch  il suffit de les contacter et fournir les références des iMac soient: Colis référencé LT-007814-AF appartenant à Mme Yolande Fayelle pour que ces derniers vous fournissent ou vous indiquent les différentes procédures ou formalités à remplir pour acquerir le colis chez vous
> 
> ...


 
J'ai réduit la taille enlevé le gras et l'italique.

Pensez vous que je soit cette personne : 


> mais plutôt à les offrir à une personne responsable et surtout qui en a besoin et qui pourrait l'utiliser à des fins très utiles


 
Est ce que j'envoie la même réponse que webo' ?

Au bout d'un moment ils en auront marre d'avoir des cul de poulet


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Au bout d'un moment ils en auront marre d'avoir des cul de poulet



Pour une alimentation variée, pensez à un peu de cassoulet de temps en temps...


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juillet 2008)

Ah tiens  c'est marrant les  les violons que certains scammeurs balancent


j'ai bossé avec des assos qui  ont du mal à trouver du matosse pour certains pays et en particulier Afrique

et là le mec est """genereux""" ET sur place
Vraiment pas futé le mec


t'as qu'à lui dire de feuilleter  l'annuaire local , il trouvera vite des " responsables", serieux et  ravis

(pharmacos  toi tu serais ravi , mais responsable....)
---
fais lui le coup d'envoi de boite de pilules roses payables à reception...


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> (pharmacos toi tu serais ravi , mais responsable....)
> ---
> fais lui le coup d'envoi de boite de pilules roses payables à reception...


 
Trop tard, je lui ait fait le coup du cul de poulet (WebOlivier(c)(r))




(comment ça pas responsable  ??? ..... coupable peut être )


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah tiens  c'est marrant les  les violons que certains scammeurs balancent
> 
> 
> j'ai bossé avec des assos qui  ont du mal à trouver du matosse pour certains pays et en particulier Afrique
> ...



et puis c'est super cette compagnie de transport Suisse qui utilise des avions israéliens...


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2008)

Première fois que je poste dans ce thread. 
Je suis pourtant relativement gâté, en matière de pourriels divers et variés, entre autres dans la catégorie "scam". 

J'ai reçu récemment ceci, qui me semble encore plus énorme que ce que je reçois d'habitude dans ce registre, si toutefois c'est possible :



> Bonjour très cher,
> 
> Je suis Mr Dominique  Piquet , né le 11 Novembre 1936 à Lombise.
> 
> ...


* ( Et pour lire ce chef-d'oeuvre du genre dans sa police d'origine... ) *



Première fois qu'un message de ce genre parvient véritablement à me faire rire aux éclats...   
Pour le style du document dans son ensemble, chapeau bas.


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Août 2008)

Human fly !

Je savais pas que tu étais démuni 


Tu veux qu'on se collecte pour t'aider ?


----------



## pascalformac (10 Août 2008)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Première fois qu'un message de ce genre parvient véritablement à me faire rire aux éclats...
> Pour le style du document dans son ensemble, chapeau bas.


c'est ta grande sensibilité à l'humour belge
( Lombise c'est en Belgique)

et t'en veux pas des 4 M$ pour ton oeuvre?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

En fait, le scam est un phénomène très ancien.


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Octobre 2008)

Celui là, je vous le livre tel que reçu dans ma boite ce matin.

______________________
OFFRE DE PRET

Je suis Jean-Michel Chassot, je suis Chef et propriétaire d'entreprises, j'aimerais octroyer des prêts à toutes les personnes désireuses ou ayant des difficultés financières.

Mon pourcentage est de 7% au remboursement.

Si mon offre vous interesse veuillez me contacter pour de plus amples informations.

Mr JEAN MICHEL CHASSOT
Email: <mailto:ch.jean.michel@gmail.com>ch.jean.michel@gmail.com


_______________________

Etonnant, non ?
Un petit suisse, qui ne doute de rien.
Pas plus de renseignement.


----------



## Craquounette (14 Octobre 2008)

Reçu il y a qques temps dans ma boîte aux lettres. 
Je vous le livre mot pour mot, lettre pour lettre.


*Professeur NADAMA*
*Grand voyant médium*
Grace à son dont héréditaire, vous aideras à résoudre tous vos problèmes, 
même les cas les plus désespérés.
Amour, désenvoutement, protection contre les dangers,
finance, maladie sexuelle, chance au jeux, etc...
*résultats 100% garanti en 2 jours*
Tel 076/... .. ..​


Un instant, j'ai cru que Mackie m'avait écrit


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Reçu il y a qques temps dans ma boîte aux lettres.
> Je vous le livre mot pour mot, lettre pour lettre.
> 
> 
> ...



A cause de "maladie sexuelle" ?


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A cause de "maladie sexuelle" ?



L'onanisme n'est pas une maladie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> L'onanisme n'est pas une maladie.



Le nanisme ? Mais il est pas si p'tit qu'ça, Mackie


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le nanisme ? Mais il est pas si p'tit qu'ça, Mackie



maigre, oui, mais pas petit


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Octobre 2008)

Maigre ? Benjamin à coupé la pension alimentaire ?


----------



## pascalformac (15 Octobre 2008)

bonne question 
Car à l'AES au Lou , Mackie  a commencé son échauffement préparatoire usuel  ( bieres) avant d'engloutir  à la vitesse de l'éclair la planche charcuteries-fromages du Lou.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> *résultats 100% garanti en 2 jours*
> ​




On dirait une pub pour le nouveau loto


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> bonne question
> Car à l'AES au Lou , Mackie  a commencé son échauffement préparatoire usuel  ( bieres) avant d'engloutir  à la vitesse de l'éclair la planche charcuteries-fromages du Lou.



j'ai un petit creux, les 2 pizzas du midi ne m'avait pas suffit


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> bonne question
> Car à l'AES au Lou , Mackie  a commencé son échauffement préparatoire usuel  ( bieres) avant d'engloutir  à la vitesse de l'éclair la planche charcuteries-fromages du Lou.



Merde !... Yavait une planche charcuterie-fromages ? :affraid:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (16 Octobre 2008)

J'aaiime la charcuterie :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> J'aaiime la charcuterie :love:



Ouais... 
T'habites Clermont, aussi...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (16 Octobre 2008)

Il y a aussi mes racines du sud-ouest qui parlent  L'atavisme, que veux-tu...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Merde !... Yavait une planche charcuterie-fromages ? :affraid:


ben vi 
( pour la prochaine fois la carte de la bouffe est sur le mur à droite, carte très minimaliste)

Et pis au lou le boss est pragmatique
si tu veux vraiment  tu peux commander que la planche ( sans le fromage ni la charcutaille)
Mais faut aimer , et avoir de bonnes dents


----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2008)

Mouarrfff !... 



> Salut! J'ai trouve votre profil sur Internet et et j'aimerais faire la connaissance avec vous , et je serais ravie si nous nous connaissons mieux, qu'est-ce que vous en pensez? Je vous ecris et j' espere que vous attirer l'attention a moi, je suis tres bonne et tendre, j'espere que je vous plairais. Je viens de penser qu' on peut passer a "tu"? Je vais attendre ta reponse. Je veux juste dire que si je ne peux pas acceder a ce site tu peux m'ecrire a mon
> adresse e-mail:  yuliyakash@yahoo.com


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Mouarrfff !...



N'hésite pas elle a l'air "bonne et tendre"


----------



## pascalformac (22 Octobre 2008)

et honnête avec ca! 

dans son adresse email il y a _kash_ !

et ces fôtes sont si chamantes n'est ce pas?

vas y, fonce avec la yulia de tes reves
( puis de tes cauchemars, enfin son maquereau Igor sera dans tes cauchemars)


----------



## michio (22 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> > Salut! J'ai trouve votre profil sur Internet et et j'aimerais faire la connaissance avec vous
> 
> 
> Mouarrfff !...


Voilà ce que c'est de se balader trop souvent sur MacGé


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Mouarrfff !...





michio a dit:


> Voilà ce que c'est de se balader trop souvent sur MacGé



Pis un riche dessinateur de BD comme lui, ça les attire !


----------



## pascalformac (23 Octobre 2008)

Absolument 
et plusieurs marchés

les chasseuses de gogo friqué
les amatrices d'art
les lectrices de BD

voire des anciennes hotesses de l'aeroflot


----------



## tirhum (23 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pis un *riche* dessinateur de BD comme lui, ça les attire !










pascalformac a dit:


> (...)
> les lectrices de BD
> 
> (...)


_J'ai eu des "surprises", parfois... _


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> _J'ai eu des "surprises", parfois... _



Comment on compare pour savoir si le goût est le même?


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Comment on compare pour savoir si le goût est le même?



On teste ! rien ne vaut l'expérience


----------



## pascalformac (23 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> le dessin


si elle est flic ......



> _ J'ai eu des "surprises", parfois... _


vu le smileys j'imagine quelques " désagréments"....

etre artiste est parfois un " bon piege  à filles qui fait crac boom hue"
mais parfois au contraire un  aimant pour certaines  " à qui  il manque une case ou 2 " 

( demande à Fab'Fab , d'où crois tu que lui vient ce regard de "tenébreux baroudeur avec une fêlure"?)


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( demande à Fab'Fab , d'où crois tu que lui vient ce regard de "tenébreux baroudeur avec une fêlure"?)




Dans mon cas, c'est plutôt un regard de "fêlé baroudeur des ténèbres"


----------



## tirhum (23 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> (...)
> vu le smileys j'imagine quelques " désagréments"....


Nan, nan, pas pour l'instant... :afraid:
Quelques situations incongrues et/ou à la limite gênantes...  



pascalformac a dit:


> etre artiste est parfois un " bon piege  à filles qui fait crac boom hue"
> mais parfois au contraire un  aimant pour certaines  " à qui  il manque une case ou 2 "
> (...)


C'est un "atout", c'est sûr (conjugé à mon charme slave, j'te dis pas !...  )...
D'ailleurs y'a une parent d'élève, en ce moment...


----------



## michio (23 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> D'ailleurs y'a une parent d'élève, en ce moment...


Rhâââ, la fameuse ménagère de moins de 50 ans


----------



## tirhum (23 Octobre 2008)

Elle a à peine la trentaine...


----------



## pascalformac (23 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Dans mon cas, c'est plutôt un regard de "fêlé baroudeur des ténèbres"


c'est pas du tout incompatible mais affaire de perspective

ca
_fêlé baroudeur des ténèbres_
c'est l'analyse du psy de service ,  celui qui est le cousin du videur du bar branché  où tu étais hier soir ce matin  et qui fait des rondes
(c'est une idée de nouveau produit d'la nuit , de Kââthy G. que ca m'étonnerait pas, ca change des massages et autres cartomanciennes ou pole dancing)

et ca
_tenébreux baroudeur avec une fêlure
_
c'est le même regard mais vu par une esseulée, à mi chemin de sa psychanalyse et avec instincts maternels-mère theresa très développés, qui va s'approcher pour t'attirer dans ses filets


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Octobre 2008)

J'ai eu ça, encore une chaîne à la con, mais le début fait penser (ou pas) à un scam :



> je mapel satania g 7an è demi cheveu noir è yeux rouge je nè pa de nez ni doreille mé je posède 1 corp hantè. je sui morte en 1666 . Si tu nenvoi pa ce mesg a 15 pers ds lé 5 prochaines heures é si tu fai pa suivre ce mesg je resterai cette nuit a cotè 2 tn lit avc un couteau et je te ferai sentir ma prèsence alr pe ètre a tou a leur ce nè pa une coneri



Age probable de l'expéditeur initial : 8 ans ?


----------



## pascalformac (27 Octobre 2008)

ca c'est le style de mackie tout craché


----------



## WebOliver (27 Octobre 2008)

Qu'on pourrait traduire par...



> je mapel nicola g 27an è demi pas de cheveu et ge veux devenir rouge (= admine) je nè pa de nez ni doreille mé je posède 1 corp hantè et harticulé. je sui morte en 1664 . Si tu nenvoi pa ce mesg a 15 fillles ds lé 5 prochaines minutes é si tu fai pa suivre ce mesg je resterai cette nuit a cotè 2 tn lit avc un ma languee et je te ferai sentir ma prèsence alr pe ètre a tou a leur ce nè pa une coneri



 t'es pas discret mackie.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Octobre 2008)

Des années de seminaires  " apprenez le mackie sans peine"

En plus niveau superieur, sans les mains ( webO comprend même Mackie  en repassant , il a  d'ailleurs été contacté par les Bougliones tellement c'est unique)


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Octobre 2008)

La langue, ça pourrait être intéressant si la description n'était pas aussi repoussante .

edit : WebO : c'est vrai que c'est très bon, les Suisses (si tant est qu'ils soient petits ) Un peu de sucre, miam :love:




Click for full size


----------



## pascalformac (27 Octobre 2008)

vaut mieux un coup de langue ou un coup de couteau?


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Octobre 2008)

Celle-là, dans le genre traduction babelweb, elle est pas mal.

Sinon, dans le genre : j'ai une main d'uvre de pigeons que je ne paie pas, c'est pas mal aussi. 



> From: "fredric subhas" <Txkim.o.payne@erac.com>
> To: <  >
> Subject: Le travail dans Internet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Octobre 2008)

L'écrieur est méchant. Il laisse les mails des scameurs à la merci des spameurs. 


:love:


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Octobre 2008)

Toutafé ! :love:


----------



## tirhum (29 Octobre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> L'écrieur est méchant. Il laisse les mails des scameurs à la merci des spameurs.
> 
> 
> :love:





l'écrieur a dit:


> Toutafé ! :love:


Pfff... 
L'est pas le seul...


----------



## katelijn (30 Octobre 2008)

*Besoin dun emprunt entre particulier ?*
* je suis un opérateur économique français présentement au bénin, car je suis en partenariat avec une banque de la place ici au bénin. Je vous informe que jaccorde des prêts crédits -emprunts- entre particuliers à titre privé a des conditions très abordables. Si l'offre vous intéresse veuillez me contacter à mon adresse mail directement enfin que je puisse prendre en compte vos demandes sinon je ne verrai pas vos demandes     Bien a vous.  Contact E-mail : louisjosue007@yahoo.fr  Mr Louis Josué.


*


----------



## pascalformac (30 Octobre 2008)

sur place son surnom entre arnaqueurs doit être Louis_ j'ose -ouais


_


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (3 Novembre 2008)

Une originale trouvée sur mon blog, dans la shoutbox :



> DungeonLooser : Bonjour Stockholm, c'est super important, j'aimerais que tu m'envoie un message sur mon mail : *****@yahoo.fr
> DungeonLooser : tu es peut etre ma seul chance



J'ai googlé, j'ai rien trouvé... j'hésite à forwarder du spam avec une adresse créée spécialement pour l'occasion. Seul truc qui me chiffonne : DungeonLooser est le nom d'une série mp3 pas très très connue (et même arrêtée, je crois) créée par un vieux copaing, alors j'hésite avec la blague à deux balles. Mais lui n'a pas l'orthographe de Mackie, alors...

Alley, je crois que je tente le coup... Je vous tiens au courant, et, si c'est du scam, je vous file l'adresse .

edit : je suis con, j'ai l'IP. Whois me dit que c'est une IP dynamique de chez Free. Ratééé, c'est pas le bon FAI, donc c'est probablement du scam.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Novembre 2008)

je pige pas le lien entre ce message -commentaire sur un blog et 
-scam ( avec un c pas un p)
-forwarding ( forwarding de quoi?)

on peut mettre n'importe quoi  comme  commentaire( pseudo email etc)
c'est même une activité banale de robots de spammer ( avec un p) les commentaires de blogs aux outils de post commentaires mal verrouillés


----------



## tirhum (3 Novembre 2008)

Laissez-moi tranquille !... 



> Hi. When I filled the questionnaire on a site, the site administration has shown me yours profile, they has counted us in ideal pair!!! When I've read your profile, I understood that I want to know you closer. You seem to be a very nice person and probably the person which I search. I want to know you better. I wanted to tell you that for me is much more comfortable to communicate using email. Because in my opinion through email we can exchange our thoughts, and photos in different way than using the site.
> 
> If it's not hard for you please write directly only to my personal e-mail:  maryuyaki@yahoo.de
> 
> ...


.


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Novembre 2008)

Ben en plus t'as la photo, la classe... :love:


----------



## pascalformac (3 Novembre 2008)

et le langage caché de la photo
bureau : parlons business
fleurs : t'es pas le seul en compete
porte ouverte derriere: je peux cacher des choses ou filer ailleurs


----------



## Arlequin (5 Novembre 2008)

Hello, 

My name is Valentin. I'm 26 years old and I live with my mother in Russia.  

My mother cannot see and her indemnity is not enough even for food and medications. 

Due to the deep crisis in our country recently I lost my job and our situation became very difficult. Now I finded a new job, I work very hard but I was told that this work will be only for a couple of weeks. 

The price for gas is very high in our region and we cannot use it for heating our home anymore. 

I don't know what to do, because the winter is coming and the weather is very cold here already.  

I finded several e-mail addreses and thanks to free internet access in our local library I decided to appeal to you for help.  

If you have two old sleeping bags, warm clothes, electric water-boiler, canned and dried food,  
vitamins, medicines from cold, hygiene-products, I will be very grateful if you can send it to our address: 

Valentin Mikhailin, 
Ryleeva Ulitsa, 6-45. 
Kaluga. 248030, 
Russia. 

The only way for us to heat our home during winter is to use a portable wood burning stove from cast iron which give heat from burning wood, but we cannot buy it in a local shop because it is expensive for us. 

I hope to receive your answer. I also hope that this hard situation will get better very soon. 

Valentin. 
Russia.


*******************

pas de demande à faire suivre à X personnes
pas de demande de pognon
pas de pièces jointes

ça pourrait presqu'être vrai ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Valentin. I'm 26 years old and I live with my mother in Russia.
> 
> ...



Comment on fait, pour envoyer un stère de bois par internet ?


----------



## Arlequin (5 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comment on fait, pour envoyer un stère de bois par internet ?



héhé.... il demande d'envoyer ça à une adresse ... postale


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2008)

le valentin n'a qu'à se lancer dans la traduction ,  le telemarketing ou le business hotline internationale ou... bucheron


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comment on fait, pour envoyer un stère de bois par internet ?



Moi je lui ai envoyé plein de feuilles excel, il aura plus qu'a les imprimer pour se faire un petit feu


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2008)

Admirable generosité!

et si t'as fusionné les cellules ca fera un feu plus dense


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Novembre 2008)

Oui, car quand il fait chaud, la cellule ose.

Allez, je sors.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Admirable generosité!
> 
> et si t'as fusionné les cellules ca fera un feu plus dense




Pis comme la fusion froide relève encore de l'utopie, rien que le fait de faire ça va lui tenir chaud !


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2008)

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me nomme Madame Gwenaelle Berrigaud, d'origine Finlande. Je suis marié à Dr Eric Berrigaud.  N&#8217;ayant plus aucune famille car mon mari et moi n'avions pas eu d'enfant avant son décès, j&#8217;ai prise la décision de léguer la totalité de mon héritage qui est de 6.5 millions dollars a une association caritative ou un individu de bonne moralité afin
> que cet argent serve a la construction d&#8217;orphelinat,d'hôpital ou de toute autre action allant dans le domaine d&#8217;action charitable envers l&#8217;enfance déshérite.
> ...



Mwouahahahaha!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2008)

Elle a vraiment pas de bol cette pauvre Gwenaelle. Par contre elle est pleine aux as. :king:
Comme quoi l'argent ne fait pas le bonheur!


----------



## pascalformac (7 Novembre 2008)

et elle a épousée en secret ...son défunt pere


> Je me nomme Madame Gwenaelle Berrigaud, d'origine Finlande. Je suis marié à Dr Eric Berrigaud.





> [SIZE=-0] Je suis Mlle Gwenaelle Berrigaud  la fille unique de mes défunts parents  M. et Mme Eric Berrigaud.[/SIZE]


et manifestement à l'article de la mort elle hésite 
 donner le fric ou voyager

 bon , c'est vrai, epouser son père défunt en secret ca peut faire péter des neurones


[SIZE=-0][/SIZE]


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et elle a épousée en secret ...son défunt pere
> 
> 
> et manifestement à l'article de la mort elle hésite
> ...


Pourvu qu'elle n'accouche pas d'un chien...


----------



## michio (8 Novembre 2008)

Mes meilleurs scam de la journée (qui fut fructueuse : 8 aujourd'hui ) ...



> Dear friend,
> 
> I am (Mr Ibrahim Ahmed), the head of file department of Bank of Africa (B.O.A) here in Burkina Faso / Ouagadougou .
> In my department we discover an abandoned sum of ($5,600,000.00, five million, six hundred thousand us dollars) in an account that belong to one of our foreign customer who died along with his family in plane crash.
> ...


 J'ai hésité, mais moi, c'est 100% du pognon que je veux, pas me faire entuber à 5000km de distance !  :rateau:
Non, non, on me la fait pas.

Et puis, j'ai eu ça :


> appareils photo numériques, mobiles, TV LCD, Xbox, les ordinateurs portables, DV, MP4, GPS, prix compétitif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Là, je me suis dit que c'était mon jour de chance ! 
La voilà l'offre commercial pour mon ami Ibrahim Ahmed ! 
En plus, des MBP à 300&#8364; ou des iMac à 200, c'est sûr, c'est une affaire qui roule ! 

Tant d'émotion m'avait donné soif !
Si je me prenais un coca ?
Et hop, que vois-je arriver ?


> A VOTRE AIMABLE ATTENTION.
> Nous avons le plaisir de vous annoncez que vous etes l'un des heureux gagnants
> de la promotion COCA COLA portant sur les adresses email des internautes.
> La valeur totale en jeu est de 50.000.000 Millions d'euros et votre adresse
> ...


Holalalalala, vite, vite, écrivons à maître fripouille...
Il m'aidera pour le contrat avec Ibrahim, les impôts, les achats d'immeubles, les actions Dexia et Caisse d'Epargne...

C'est là que je me suis réveillé :sleep:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Novembre 2008)

J'ai donc gagné en Cote d'Ivoire !!!  :sleep:



> _BONJOUR MME / MR,
> 
> NOUS VOUS CONTACTONS PAR CETTE PRESENTE POUR VOUS INFORMEZ QUE VOUS ETES L'HEUREUX GAGNANT DE LA LOTERIE INTERNATIONAL STANDARD CHARTERED BANK CECI ETANT DONC PAS NI UN VIRUS, VEUILLEZ TROUVER EN FICHIER JOINTE VOTRE NOTIFICATION DE GAIN.
> 
> ...



Bon, je vous épargne la pièce jointe au message même s'ils se sont donné du mal (faux coup de tampon...)

Triomphe connerie..........


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Novembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> J'ai donc gagné en Cote d'Ivoire !!!  :sleep:



T'avais joué au moins?


----------



## Arlequin (10 Novembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> J'ai donc gagné en Cote d'Ivoire !!!  :sleep:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'adore le coté "orthographico-grammatico mackie"


----------



## duracel (10 Novembre 2008)

Reçu la boite mail du groupe en signature. 

Attention, il est assez long:





duracel a dit:


> > Madame, Monsieur,
> >
> >
> > Je soussigné Monsieur VEET LAMAILLE, négociant et organisateur de
> ...


 
Pour la réponse, j'ai proposé 750 000 euros, 
j'attends une réaction.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (10 Novembre 2008)

Veet ? Comme la crème dépilatoire


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2008)

duracel a dit:


> Pour la réponse, j'ai proposé 750 000 euros,
> j'attends une réaction.



Et tu proposes quoi comme spectacle pour divertir ces messieurs ?


----------



## toys (12 Novembre 2008)

je savais pas que les avocas avais des adresse pro sur msn


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2008)

Si vous recevez un sms du numéro 84546 ne répondez pas ...

http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-8701827-attention-arnaque-sms-84546

On passe à l'arnaque porno sur portable ... Chez moi elle se prénomme Tania voilà et elle me propose pleins de trucs.


----------



## tirhum (14 Novembre 2008)

Moi, c'était Pamela...
Et elle était "méga-bonne"...  :rateau:


----------



## michio (6 Décembre 2008)

Après la pauvre russe qui demande du bois de chauffage, je viens de recevoir ça :


> Salut très cher
> Suite à mes profondes recherches que
> Je suis arrivé à vous extraire parmis tans d&#8217;adresse.
> Je suis de nationalité canadienne et je vis actuellement au Canada, dans le seul but de vouloir me correspondre et de pouvoir s&#8217;y venir à une rencontre sérieuse je vous adresse ce message dans le but de correspondre avec vous très sincère, j&#8217;aimerais vous lire très prochainement.
> Je te pris de bien vouloir me répondre sur cet adresse email dans le cas ou tu accepteras ma demande de correspondance pour qu&#8217;on puisse discuté sur yahoo messenger :  lucienne01@yahoo.fr



C'est con, y'a pas de photo... si ça se trouve, Lucienne, c'est l'équivalent canadien de Pamela ou de Tania ?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Décembre 2008)

c'est bot # 1478
 une canadienne avec un nom -email à consonnance francophone et qui manifestement  passe par de la traduction totomatik pour écrire en francais  , c'est vraiment prendre les gens pour des gogos 

le pire c'est que ca marche
(sinon ils ne le feraient pas)


----------



## jpmiss (6 Décembre 2008)

michio a dit:


> Après la pauvre russe qui demande du bois de chauffage, je viens de recevoir ça :
> 
> 
> C'est con, y'a pas de photo... si ça se trouve, Lucienne, c'est l'équivalent canadien de Pamela ou de Tania ?



Pas sur....


----------



## toys (7 Décembre 2008)

et en plus lucienne la canadienne elle a un yahoo.fr s'est sa le mieux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2009)

Là, je viens de recevoir ça :




EDIT : Mince, c'est Free qui s'est gouré de destinataire, c'est pas mon adresse, ça


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2009)

c'est là aussi
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mobroel/3179745909/


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2009)

Mince, aurait-on tenté de m'abuser ? :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2009)

Une rencontre avec un arnaqueur de la Nigerian Connection.



> Cyril Dépraz a rencontré un arnaqueur professionnel de la "Nigerian Connection".
> Au Nigéria l'arnaque par le biais de la toile est devenue une vraie économie parallèle. Décryptage.
> Pour l'émission "Un dromadaire sur l'épaule" Cyril Dépraz a rencontré Kunlé, jeune "scameur" qui passe ses journées à "prospecter" sur le net dans l'espoir de trouver des "pigeons" qui tomberaient dans le piège de la "Nigerian connection".


----------



## Romuald (17 Janvier 2009)

> Il s'agirait de la troisième source de revenus pour le Nigeria: 3 milliards de dollars en 2005 selon la revue Jeune Afrique l'Intelligent.





> En Suisse, selon un article de L'Hebdo en 2004, l'Office fédéral de la police estimait de 2 à 10 millions de dollars les pertes annuelles subies par les pigeons helvètes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2009)

Oui, la seconde citation m'avait aussi interpellé, tu m'étonnes que la colombophilie soit en plein essor en Suisse


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2009)

les chiffres varient selon les sources et de fait c'est assez difficile à estimer 
Mais toutes les sources s'accordent pour dire que c'est un business florissant avec  gros chiffre d'affaires

( le bon sens  indique aussi que si ca ne marchait pas, ben ca n' existerait plus!)


----------



## Arlequin (21 Janvier 2009)

Je voudrais investir ces fonds dans votre entreprise

Bonjour 


je vous formule cette demande avec les larmes aux yeux et je crois que l'esprit de DIEU,le Tout-Puissant vous touchera a l'écoute de mon probleme,car je pleure en ce moment pour obtenir une reponse a ce probleme 
et votre accord me redonnera cette joie de vivre que jai perdu depuis la disparition de mes parents.
Je suis Grace Richard,premiere fille de mes défunts parents M. et Mme Pascal Richard,car nous somme deux,mon petit frere et moi. 
Mon p&#269;re grand négociant de café-cacao et exploitant d'or resident a abidjan, en Côte d' Ivoire.Mon p&#269;re a été empoisonné par ses associés d'affaires au cours de l'un de ses voyages d'affaires a l'interieur du pays.Ma m&#269;re etant morte depuis que nous etions adolescents et depuis lors mon p&#269;re nous avaient en charge. Avant sa mort,dans un hôpital privé d'Abidjan,mon pere confia qu'il avait gardé une importante somme d'argent, un peu pres de douze millions cinq cent mille dollars américains USD ($12,500.000) dans une compagnie de sécurité et de garderie , et qu'il avait utilisé mon nom entant que sa fille ainée beneficiaire et gerante de ces fonds;pendant qu'il les déposait dans cette compagnie, il m'a également expliqué que c'était la raison pour laquelle il avait été empoisonné par ses associés d'affaires. Il &#341; aussi souhaité que je prenne en charge mon frere et bien gerer cette fortune,mais je cherche un associé a l'étranger pour
transferer cette somme ou je vais poursuivre mes etudes et investir dans des domaines rentable tel que l'immobiliers ou l'hôtelerie.
je demande donc humblement votre aide de la mani&#269;re suivante:
-Pour servir de gardien de ces fonds puisque j'ai n'ai que 21 ans.
-Pour m'aider &#341; immigrer dans votre pays avec une attestation de résidence afin que je puisse achever mes études.
Ainsi dit, je suis disposée &#341; vous offrir une part bien definie par ecrit  de mon héritage en contre partie des efforts fait apr&#269;s le retrait de ces fonds de la compagnie et son transfert dans votre compte bancaire mais au prealable avec des documents bien etabli stipulent que l'argent m'appartient.En outre, vous indiquerai vos options pour m'aider sachant les miennes, j'ai la foi que cette transaction peut se faire le plus tot possible. sur ceux je vous quitte en esperant vous lire tres bientot .
Vous pourrez me joindre d&#269;s réception du présent message a mon email 
gracerichard000@yahoo.fr

Grace Richard.


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Janvier 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> il m'a également expliqué que c'était la raison pour laquelle il avait été empoisonné par ses associés d'affaires.



Mais il est mort ou pas ? Parce qu'ils l'ont mal empoisonné s'il a encore le temps de parler....


----------



## pascalformac (21 Janvier 2009)

tu sais bien qu'il existe divers  poisons lents , certains très lents
( y a pas que le polonium , y a aussi les emissions débiles , les mcdo,  certaines relations  )


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu sais bien qu'il existe divers  poisons lents , certains très lents
> ( y a pas que le polonium , y a aussi les emissions débiles , les mcdo,  certaines relations  )


Les blagues de P77...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Les blagues de P77...



Mes blagues ne sont pas un poison lent, elles tuent instantanément les gens dépourvus d'humour, et allongent la durée de vie des autres !


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mes blagues ne sont pas un poison lent, elles tuent instantanément les gens dépourvus d'humour, et allongent la durée de vie des autres !


Alain Delon ?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Alain Delon ?!...



Eh ho ! Je suis vieux, c'est vrai, mais pas à ce point là ! :hein:


----------



## pascalformac (21 Janvier 2009)

et Alain Delon ne dit pas " je" 
mais " nous"
( merveilleux signe d'effacement et de modestie)


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Janvier 2009)

C'est qui Alain Delon ? :mouais:


----------



## Arlequin (21 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> et Alain Delon ne dit pas " je"
> mais " nous"
> ( merveilleux signe d'effacement et de modestie)



"il" plutôt non ?

mais au final, idem


----------



## pascalformac (21 Janvier 2009)

mais oui !!
t'as raison!
et c'est pas idem
c'est pire !


----------



## IP (27 Janvier 2009)

Un petit dernier.... 

Mr Jean Baptiste Dubois.
Villa 05 Riviera 03 Cocody
Abidjan, Côte d'Ivoire, l'Afrique de l'Ouest

contacte jeannn10@yahoo.fr
jeanb34@live.fr
Bonjour,

Je suis Mr Jean Baptiste Dubois, directeur des opérations financi;res dans une banque commerciale ici en Côte d'Ivoire. J'ai une proposition financire ; des données confidentielles vous faites. Une somme flottant dix millions huit cent cinquante mille dollars des États-Unis (US $ 10.850Miliion) appartenant ;un client décédé dont le nom n'a pas été identifiés et non noté revendiquée dans notre vérifiés et archives.en comme l'un des Les dirigeants de la banque, je suis obligé de vous informer que je suis un la reherche une personne avec
laquelle nous pouvons débloquer ce fonds. Je vous demande donc accepter d'tre le plus proche parent et réclamer les fonds. En rgle générale, ces cas question des fonds sont confisqués au trésor du gouvernement comme un Non-réclamés. selon le gouvernement, aprs une certaine
période, au moins ils sont tellement essante revendiquée par un proche parent du défunt. Je voudrais que ces fonds soient transférés dans votre compte bancaire plus proche parent du défunt client, puis nous effectuons un partage 50/50% équitable, j'ai besoin de votre aide en
tout honn tete et je vous promets que vous ne lancez pas sans risque parce que ma position au sein de la banque me permet de couvrir tout risque et plus je suis la seule personne qui
dirige cette transaction.

J'ai fait tout contrôle sur le mécanisme de que son exécution est propre et couronnée de succs si rapide, il n'ya donc pas de risque. Je vous demande de traiter cette lettre avec la plus grande urgence et discrétion que possible.

En particulier je vous demande de garder ce cas en secret pour des raisons de sécurité.

vous mes salutations distingués.

Mr Dubois Jean Baptiste


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Janvier 2009)

Ah oui, celle-là, c'est du lourd, quand même...


----------



## Bassman (28 Janvier 2009)

j'en reçois plus des scams moi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> j'en reçois plus des scams moi



Ok, c'est réglé nounours, j'ai diffusé de façon intensive ton adresse mail ce matin...


----------



## Arlequin (3 Février 2009)

Message electronique. Not spam ! !
                                            ---------------------------------------------
                                     Serveur system   xx h xx mn GMT  today
                                       from: website   www.elotterysystem.com
                                        and serveur:mondialeloterie6@centrum.cz
mondialeloterie5@centrum.cz

To: mail.gagnant??@elotterysystem.com??
                                   -----------------------------------------------------------------



                                          MICROSOFT-Tech days 2008               

                                        CONGRATULATION !!!   WINNER !!!  
                                      Webmaster: www.e-lotterysystem.com
                                     Contact:  70-31-97-27-42 / 70-31-95-97-99


                                 E-LOTTERY  &  MICROSOFT Techdays 2008,
                        Avec la participation  de BCCAH  et le ROTARY International,

Ont la grande joie de vous compter parmi les heureux gagnants
du tirage au sort d'adresse email de ce mois,
pour la fin du  4eme trimestre 2008. Tiré au sort en 2eme positions,

Vous etes l'heur(eux) (euse) gagnant(e) du prix associe, soit un lot d'un montant de :
250.000,00 Euros 

Votre code NIG (Numero d'Identification des Gagnants)
et Référence ci- dessous:
N° Ref:  SWW/906760X2/76 
Code NIG: 6363/NC/CMB36

Veuillez vous faire enregistrer en envoyant simplement
votre code NIG et le N° REF, par courriel
à l'huissier assermenté, ayant la supervision l'operation:  
cabinet_huissier_justice_mangle@yahoo.fr  Tel: 00225 0258 1626

Des réception de votre  NIG et N° Ref, 
le cabinet de Me MANGLE CLAUDE vous émettra une fiche
De présentation et  d'enregistrement officiel de gagnant.
Ainsi donc vous pourrez entamer toute procédure
de retrait ou refus de gain.

Ps: Pour des raisons de securité, nous vous prions de garder
Une confidentialite absolue autour de ce message,  jusqu'au retrait de votre gain.
Car des personnes autres que les gagnants nous envoi des codes NIG
et des courriels via des emails que nous savons non selectionnés,
pour nous reclamer leur gain.....

Le Coordinateur &
Vice President de bccah
Pr MARCO
BINET SALECO




                          Copyright © 1994-2008 The Micro Soft CI  E-Lottery Inc.
                              All rights reserved. Terms of Service - Guideline


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Février 2009)

Je l'avais pas encore eu celui là :



> A VOTRE ATTENTION,
> 
> NOUS VOUS CONTACTONS PAR CETTE PRÉSENTE POUR VOUS INFORMER DE VOTRE GAIN DE LA LOTERIE JEUX OLYMPIQUES 2009.
> 
> ...



:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2009)

pas mal !
loterie " chinoise" , huissier francais , mais  avec un 44703

le 44 703 c'est au Royaume Uni  les numeros pour redirection cachée  vers n'importe où dans le monde 
essentiellement  pour ne pas etre tracé


----------



## tirhum (10 Février 2009)

> "Salut.
> Je suis tres contente d'ecrire pour moi c'est une grande joie.
> Probablement, pour toi il sera etonnant de voir ma lettre. Mais je voudrais dire, pourquoi je vous ecris.
> Vous, probablement, serez beaucoup óä&#269;âë&#314;í&#369;, j'ecris a cela qu'a tu. Mais hier, j'etais óä&#269;âë&#314;í&#341;, quand sur le mien l'adresse du courrier electronique la lettre est venue, l'essence principale de qui au sens de l'amour et dans les sentiments. La devise principale de la presente etait la phrase &#356;Cherchez l'amour, et vous serez heureux&#357;. M'a interesse beaucoup la presente. Cette lettre contenait ton adresse du courrier electronique. J'ai vu ton adresse et a decide de vous ecrire. Je ne connais pas comme votre nom, je ne connais pas, ou vous vivez, mais pour moi, principal le sens - il est possible, vous cherchez l'amour ? Il y avoir etre cette lettre - le sort ?
> ...


.....


----------



## Bassman (10 Février 2009)

Tu l'as transféré à Mackie j'espère


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Février 2009)

Ptain, Titi, même les nana de ses scams sont musclées...   :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain, Titi, même les nana de ses scams sont musclées...   :love:


Ou grasse.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ou grasse.



Voilà, moi j'avais été sympa... et lui PAF ! ... t'es qu'une boule de méchanceté La Tronche© 


 :love:


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2009)

> Moi la bonne femme, calme, bonne et sociable.
> Vous pouvez me voir sur ma photo!



'tain y'a de quoi être vachement óä&#269;âë&#314;í&#369;


----------



## IP (11 Février 2009)

T'ain, j'suis trop déçu, la charmante demoiselle m'a écrit exactement la même chose hier.
Et elle s'est même pas pris la peine de changer la photo...


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2009)

On reçoit souvent ce genre de mail, mais là celui-là, je le trouve tellement beau que je ne résiste pas à l'envie de vous le faire partager.... Rien que le nom de l'huissier vaut son pesant de caouètes!



*                                      A VOTRE ATTENTION*

*LA FONDATION BILLGATES LOTERIE INTERNATIONAL A  POUR HONNEUR DE VOUS TENIR INFORMEZ  QUE VOTRE ADRESSE EMAIL A ÉTÉ  TIRÉE AU SORT A LA LOTERIE  BILLGATES INTERNATIONAL QUI A EUX LIEU AU SIÈGE DU PALAIS DES **CONGRES**  HÔTEL IVOIRE PRÉCISÉMENT EN COTE D'IVOIRE.*
*EN EFFET VEUILLEZ VISITER EN PIECE JOINT LES PRINCIPE QU'IL FAUT FOURNIT POUR LE RETRAIT DU GAIN DE LA SOMME DE 250.000 EUROS.*


*CETTE LOTERIE A ÉTÉ CRÉE PAR LA FONDATIONS BILLGATES LOTERIE INTERNATIONAL OFFERTE PAR LE FONDATEUR MR BILLGATES.*
http://fr.mc247.mail.yahoo.com/mc/compose?to=EMAIL/fondateurmarceldallaire@yahoo.fr


*CHER  GAGNANT(E),POUR LE RETRAIT DE VOTRE GAIN* *[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]2ème prix : la  somme est  de* 250.000 POUR CELA [/FONT]* VEUILLEZ BIEN PRENDRE CONTACT AVEC  L'HUISSIER DE JUSTICE MAITRE BENTLEY CHOCO CHARGER DES AFFAIRES DE LA PROCÉDURE DE PERCEPTION DE VOTRE GAIN LE PLUS VITE POSSIBLE CAR IL EST LE SEUL TEMOIN DE CETTE LOTERIE ET VEUILLEZ LE GARDER CONFIDANCIEL AFIN DE N'EST PAS FAIRE DE DOUBLE RECLAMATION CAR A TRAVERS LES CODES GAGNANTS N'IMPORTE QUEL INDIVIDU PEUX RETIRER VOTRE GAIN  ET VOUS AUREZ PLUS VOTRE GAIN DE 250.000 EUROS RAISON POUR LA QUEL IL EST CONFIDANCIEL DE GARDER SON GAIN A SOIS MEME.*



*       VEUILLEZ NOUS FAIT PARVENIR LES INFORMATIONS DEMANDER :*


*      NOM :                                                                   PRENOMS : 
*



*     PAYS :                 **                                                 AGE :*




*    ADRESSE :                                                           COPIE DE PIECE D'IDENTITE :*




*   NUMERO DE TELEPHONE :                                    FONCTION :*



*  VOILA DONC LES INFORMATIONS DE L'HUISSIER DE JUSTICE BENTLEY CHOCO.*

 *MAÎTRE BENTLEY CHOCO* 

*                          ÉMAIL:cabinet_juridique_bentley.choco@yahoo.fr *

 *CONTACT:00225 (66 52 16 39)*

 *!!!!!!HONORABLE GAGNANT(E), TOUTES NOS FÉLICITATIONS!!!!!!!!*




Le tout accompagné d'une belle photo de Billou tenant dans sa main une boite de Windows 2000


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2009)

héhé

au fait il y a un sujet dédié à ce genre de blagues
( mes meilleurs scams)


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2009)

Mais r e m y...
N'est pas un pilier de bar...


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Mais r e m y...
> N'est pas un pilier de bar...


 

C'est vrai que je ne connais pas bien les us et coutumes de ce lieu étrange qu'est le Bar...:rose:

Mais j'imagine qu'un Modo de passage va y mettre bon ordre et déplacer ce post dans la discussion ad hoc (quoiqu'au Bar on doit sans doute écrire Haddock!  )


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mars 2009)

Ah tiens, ça me fait penser que j'ai 5 ou 6 héritages à récuperer moi.


Nan, j'y pense parce que le mec en charge du bazar est ivoirien aussi à chaque fois.


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mars 2009)

A mon avis, les correcteurs orthographiques Word de la Fondation BillGates devaient être en panne ou en maintenance le jour où ils t'ont envoyé le mail...


----------



## Nephou (10 Mars 2009)

&#8220; et hop &#8221;


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (31 Mars 2009)

Des fois, aussi, ils sont honnêtes, les scammeurs :


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mars 2009)

grand classique des arnaqueurs 
si reperés vite  , dire la verité et fermer le dossier va plus vite qu'argumenter des heures pour tenter quand même  l'approche ( en vain)

c'est qu'il faut rentabiliser ...
_travailler plus pour gagner plus_ quoi
( et là cela aurait été des heures sup non payées, en pure perte)


----------



## macarel (2 Avril 2009)

Vous connaissez celui là?



Cher Orange Member,

Attention ! Tentative d intrusion dans votre compte Orange! Quelqu un avec le IP address 149.249.91.200 a essaye d acceder a votre compte personnel! Nous vous prions de bien vouloir vous connecter a votre compte Orange Et mettre a jour vos informations confidentielles ! Vous avec un delai de 24h pour retablir lacces a votre compte sans ceux Ce dernier sera definitivement supprime ! Acceder A Votre Compte

*Important* Nous avons demande quelques renseignements complementaires, ce qui va etre le cadre de processus d ouverture de session securise. Ces informations complementaires seront posees lors de votre connexion avenir pour la securite, s il vous plait fournir toutes les informations sur ces completement et correctement autrement pour des raisons de securite ,nous devons fermer votre compte temporairement. Nous vous remercions de votre prompte attention a cette question. S il vous plait comprendre que cela est une mesure de securite destinee a vous aider et de proteger votre compte. Nous nous excusons pour tout inconvenient

Vous pouvez egalement confirmer votre adresse email en vous connectant a votre compte Orange a l adresse suivante :

=
http://id.orange.fr/auth_user/bin/auth_user.cgi?origine=wg
Nous vous remercions de votre grande attention cette question
Sil vous plait comprenez que c est une mesure de securite 
destinee a vous proteger ainsi que votre compte.
Nous nous excusons pour tout inconvenient.

=

Departement de revue de comptes Orange !
Copyright 1999-2009 Orange. Tous droits reserves.


----------



## r e m y (2 Avril 2009)

Je ne vois pas ce que tu lui trouve à cet email.... 
Nombre de messages de SOS lancés sur le forum de MacG sont rédigés dans la même langue!


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Je ne vois pas ce que tu lui trouve à cet email....
> Nombre de messages de SOS lancés sur le forum de MacG sont rédigés dans la même langue!



Tu veux savoir le plus fendar ? Celui ci, je l'ai reçu aussi  sur une de mes adresses en Free.fr (je n'ai pas de compte Orange)


----------



## pascalformac (2 Avril 2009)

remy 
c'est  parfois un phisphing très connu ( circule depuis longtemps)
ave un lien réel qui n'est pas celui d'orange


----------



## jpmiss (2 Avril 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> remy
> c'est  parfois un phisphing très connu ( circule depuis longtemps)
> ave un lien réel qui n'est pas celui d'orange



Je veux pas m'avancer pour remy mais il me semble qu'il faisait de l'humour.. Tu sais, le second degré, tout ça ... La déconne quoi... Nan tu sais pas?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je veux pas m'avancer pour remy mais il me semble qu'il faisait de l'humour.. Tu sais, le second degré, tout ça ... La déconne quoi... Nan tu sais pas?



Si pascalformac n'a plus le sens de l'humour &#8230; C'est la faute à Jipé


----------



## r e m y (2 Avril 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> remy
> c'est parfois un phisphing très connu ( circule depuis longtemps)
> ave un lien réel qui n'est pas celui d'orange


 
Ah OK... merci du conseil.
Désormais c'est décidé, je ne réponds plus à un seul message rédigé dans cette langue sur MacG (déjà que ça me gonflait sérieusement, mais maintenant je sais qu'en plus je risque de voir des phisheurs venir piller mon compte en banque!) :rose:

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je veux pas m'avancer pour remy mais il me semble qu'il faisait de l'humour.. Tu sais, le second degré, tout ça ... La déconne quoi... Nan tu sais pas?


Ouh punaise !! C'est pas une couche, c'est une carapace ! :affraid:


----------



## pascalformac (5 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je veux pas m'avancer pour remy mais il me semble qu'il faisait de l'humour.. Tu sais, le second degré, tout ça ... La déconne quoi... Nan tu sais pas?


Naaan , dingueu ...sans blague?

Ah zut j'avais oublié, humour dans la cour de récré premier degré gros sabots= smiley naze  obligatoire


----------



## r e m y (5 Avril 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> Naaan , dingueu ...sans blague?
> 
> Ah zut j'avais oublié, humour dans la cour de récré premier degré gros sabots= smiley naze  obligatoire



Promis, la prochaine fois je collerai un smiley chaussé de gros sabots...:rose:

(Les spécialistes de la création de smileys animés, je suis preneur de vos créations... c'est pour la bonne cause! Si je m'y mets moi-même, ça risque de ressembler à un avatar de PonkHead )


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Avril 2009)

J'ai beaucoup apprécié celui-ci. 

_Cher ami,

Ce courrier pourrait venir à vous comme une surprise, car vous ne me connaissez pas et
la tentation de l'ignorer comme grave, mais s'il vous plaît examiner avec une divine
et souhaitent l'accepter avec un sens profond de l'humilité.

Avant de poursuivre, je tiens à me présenter à vous, je suis Mr.Patrick KW Chan
Directeur exécutif et chef de la direction financière de Hang Seng Bank Ltd Je suis le
chef du service de comptabilité. J'ai été sur une recherche lorsque je suis tombé sur
vos coordonnées, je suis heureux de vous faire passer pour une très urgent et rentable
proposition qui, je crois, le bénéfice de nous deux après son achèvement. Elle
implique le transfert d'argent et de tout ce qui concerne cette opération est
juridiquement fait sans accroc.

Une fois que les fonds ont été transférés avec succès dans votre compte, nous allons
partager le ratio à convenir par les deux de nous. Contactez-moi sur mon adresse e-
mail confidentiel (p.chan@8u8.com) Je vais vous fournir de plus amples informations
sur cette opération dès que je reçois une réponse positive de votre part.

Cordialement,
M. Patrick K. W. Chan
Account Officer
_


----------



## r e m y (6 Avril 2009)

Robert Madoff a encore frappé! 

[Edité] comme je n'étais pas sûr de l'orthographe, j'ai tapé Robert Madoff sur Google, et je suis tombé sur son pédigré 
Si quelques investisseurs avaient eu ce réflexe, ils s'étonneraient moins aujourd'hui de s'être fait mettre profond!


----------



## jugnin (6 Juillet 2009)

> L'attention de la clientèle,&#8207;
> De :                                                                        <img id="P___1251228797" webimdisplaystyle="inline" style="display: none;">                     *FEDEX EXPRESS* (customercare@fedex.com)
> 
> 
> ...




Lapin compris...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juillet 2009)

C'est quand même pas très au point Google Traduction.


----------



## jugnin (6 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est quand même pas très au point Google Traduction.



C'est une hypothèse. Ou alors, c'est pascalformac qui serait derrière tout ça...


----------



## Arlequin (6 Juillet 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> C'est une hypothèse. Ou alors, c'est pascalformac qui serait derrière tout ça...




t'es salaud là

j'aurais plutôt tablé sur toys ou mackie, nan ?

**********


vous j'sais pas, mais moi c'est dingue le nombre de spam skype / demande de contact que je reçois depuis une quinzaine


----------



## tirhum (6 Juillet 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> t'es salaud là


Nan, nan, l'absence de ponctuation en plus...


----------



## Arlequin (6 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan, nan, l'absence de ponctuation en plus...




nan, phrases trop longues 

mais je suis aussi sujet à un certain manque de discernement parait il


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, Olga :



> Hello! My name is Olga. I want to get acquainted with you. I'm 27 years old. And I am lonely, and seeking long-term relations. I wish to find my second half which I have not met befor. May be you? I hope, that you will answer me and it will be the beginning of our relations. I send you a picture that you to see who I'm. More about myself I with pleasure will write you, if you answer me. Ask, if you have questions. I will be waiting for your answer. I hope, that you will not keep me waiting for a long time. Olga.
> 
> Please reply only to my personal e-mail:  olga27blond@yahoo.com


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2009)

Sérieux, j'aimerai bien savoir sur quels sites vous traînez pour chopper des trucs pareil


----------



## Macbeth (24 Juillet 2009)

je suis tombé sur le blog d'un type (Monsieur Enclume) qui s'est mis à répondre à un de ces messages. Correspondance longue mais absolument incomparable.
le mot qui précède le début de l'échange : http://chez-enclume.blogspot.com/2008/06/bon-mais-alors-lhistoire-en-fait.html

le premier mail de l'arnaqueur :http://chez-enclume.blogspot.com/2008/06/1er-message-de-basshiru-jubrin.html

et la 1ère réponse de Monsieur Enclume : http://chez-enclume.blogspot.com/2008/06/1re-rponse-de-m-enclume.html

Si le coeur vous en dit, vous pourrez pousser plus loin la lecture... Il y en a un paquet, mais ça vaut le détour.


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Sérieux, j'aimerai bien savoir sur quels sites vous traînez pour chopper des trucs pareil


Ces "trucs" m'arrivent sur mon ancienne adresse numéri_merde_ (que je n'utilise plus depuis belle lurette)...
Uniquement sur celle-ci et uniquement depuis que j'ai résilié mon abonnement chez eux...
Résiliation, qui c'était très mal passé, d'ailleurs... 
J'ai plein d'autres adresses et je ne reçois rien de ce genre avec celles-ci...


----------



## r e m y (24 Juillet 2009)

olga27???? la p'tite soeur de Wallace27 à n'en pas douter!
Fais gaffe, ça sent le truc louche du mec qui te tend un guet-apens pour se venger de ton attitude à son égard!


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2009)

Mais j'lui ai rien fait, moi, au Ouallace !... 
Pourquoi m'en voudrait-il ?!...


----------



## Bassman (24 Juillet 2009)

Parce que tu n'as pas le apple spirit dedans toi. 


Macbeth : excellent ton lien


----------



## r e m y (24 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Mais j'lui ai rien fait, moi, au Ouallace !...
> Pourquoi m'en voudrait-il ?!...



On t'a vu discuter avec force Bassman, Jugnin et autres Patochman...
T'es forcément complice! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h10 ----------




Macbeth a dit:


> je suis tombé sur le blog d'un type (Monsieur Enclume) qui s'est mis à répondre à un de ces messages.....



Un  peu long à lire, mais vraiment excellent!

Je regrette juste que ce Mr Bassman Jugnin (c'est pas comme ça qu'il s'appelle son correspondant africain?) ne réponde pas vraiment aux propositions qui lui sont faites par Mr Enclume... parce que ça pourrait vraiment atteindre des sommets ! 
( l'arroseur arrosé, ça a toujours fait marrer tout le monde)

[Edité] après vérification c'est Basshiru Jubrin et pas Bassman Jugnin.... mais je me demande quand même si cette similitude n'est pas le début d'une piste


----------



## Bassman (24 Juillet 2009)

Euh&#8230; Jugnin, faut qu'on ripe de là, ca sent la couverture grillée


----------



## Romuald (24 Juillet 2009)

Macbeth a dit:


> je suis tombé sur le blog d'un type (Monsieur Enclume) qui s'est mis à répondre à un de ces messages. Correspondance longue mais absolument incomparable.
> le mot qui précède le début de l'échange : http://chez-enclume.blogspot.com/2008/06/bon-mais-alors-lhistoire-en-fait.html
> 
> le premier mail de l'arnaqueur :http://chez-enclume.blogspot.com/2008/06/1er-message-de-basshiru-jubrin.html
> ...


Même lu en diagonale, c'est vraiment excellent. Ce type a une plume extraordinaire, et vous mets du soleil dans cet après-midi de taf pourri.

ENCORE !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Juillet 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Même lu en diagonale, c'est vraiment excellent. Ce type a une plume extraordinaire, et vous mets du soleil dans cet après-midi de taf pourri.
> 
> ENCORE !



excellent en effet   

sans oublier en mega bonus dans la dernière page de son blog, ce lien...   :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (29 Juillet 2009)

Hop !...





> Bonjour, je m'appelle Aleksandra.
> Votre adresse de la poste, j'ai recu de l'agence des connaissances.
> Evidemment le travailleur de l'agence des connaissances, l'ont trouve dans Internet, ou ont recu des collegues d'une autre agence.
> Je cherche l'homme pour les relations serieuses!!!!!!!!
> ...


Par contre, ça, j'ai du mal à saisir : 


> Je ne vais pas communiquer avec la personne Cheroy peau!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Août 2009)

Oui, oui, prends moi pour un con(combre)... :sleep: 



> Cher(e) Orange client(e)
> 
> Dans le cadre de nos mesures de securite, nous controlons regulierement les activites en cours dans le systeme Orange. Au cours d'une recente verification, nous avons releve un probleme sur votre compte Orange.
> 
> ...



Ptain, s'ils écrivaient Français au moins... bande d'amateurs... :sleep:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Août 2009)

Mackie si c'est toi, ça s'est vu là&#8230;  



> De: *Plus Grand Denis Dans*
> Objet: *Votre Amie Peut Sauter! Vous Voulez Voir?*
> 
> _Vous etes l'arrimage, notre  fait un veritable heros de Mme de toi! Nous travaillons exclusivement avec naturels.
> ...


----------



## jugnin (31 Août 2009)

> *Bien-aimés dans le Seigneur Dieu!&#8207;*
> 
> 
> *De :* *                                          <img style="display: none;" webimdisplaystyle="inline" id="P___1685447861">                     mrscald77@cantv.net (mrscald77@cantv.net)                 * *
> ...



Et arrête de me spammer, aussi.


----------



## Bassman (31 Août 2009)

Costaud celui la


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Août 2009)

_"cancer de la poitrine qui a également affecté mon cerveau"_

Ah ouais, quand même :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (31 Août 2009)

moi j'aime bien le "mari [&#8230;] décédé dans un accident de voiture mortel"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2009)

Gloria Caldwell... :mouais: ...
La fille de Donald Caldwell ?...


----------



## KARL40 (31 Août 2009)

Et Roger Hart ? :afraid:


----------



## Bombigolo (31 Août 2009)

Voila celui que j'ai reçu dernierement sous le titre :

VOTRE AVIS MET TRES IMPORTANT

Vous noterez que cette charmante dame a trouver mon adresse mail en se promenant sur le web :mouais:
et qu'en plus elle se plante dans l'ortographe de son propre nom / à la piece d'identité 
A la fin du message , j'ai meme un scan de carte d'identité 

---------------

Bonjour,

Je m'excuse pour cette intrusion, je me nomme LEFLEUVRE NICOLE MARIE LOUISE née le 09 Octobre 1942 originaire de la France. Je souffre d'une tumeur cérébrale et vu mon âge et mon état de santé actuel je désire faire Don d&#8217;une somme importante de 275.000 &#8364; que je souhaite mettre à votre disposition par un Don pour vous permettre de réaliser des &#338;uvres de bonnes volontés.

Si j&#8217;ai choisi de vous contacter c&#8217;est parce que je souhaite que cela se fasse sans trop de publicité.

Je vous contact aujourd'hui afin que vous acceptiez de servir d'administrateur légal (bénéficiaire) et de réaliser un programme d&#8217;action soit une fondation ou une ONG pour venir en aide aux personnes âgées et aux enfants en situation difficile.

Pour être franc avec vous, c'est lors d'une petite balade dans mes moments perdus sur Internet que je suis tombé sur votre adresse.

Et c'est là que j'ai décidé de vous contacter et vous parler de mon projet. Je tiens sincèrement à vous présenter mes excuses pour ce message.

Je souhaite faire Don de tout ce dont je dispose pour vous permettre de réaliser une &#339;uvre de bonne volonté, mais je répète que je souhaite que cela ne soit pas diffusé.
Quelle activité professionnelle exercez-vous ? Êtes-vous marié ? Avez-vous des enfants ? Quel âge avez-vous ? Quel projet entendez-vous réaliser avec ces fonds ?

Avant toute chose, il est important que nous établissions une base de confiance entre vous et moi pour mener à bien ce projet.

Pour ce faire il est important que vous répondiez à toutes mes questions.

Veuillez me contacter rapidement à mon email prive car mes jours sont comptés: lefleuvre.nicole@yahoo.fr
Recevez mes sincères amitiés.

Madame LEFLEUVRE NICOLE.


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Et arrête de me spammer, aussi.



moi je l'ai reçu en Anglais 



> Dearest  beloved friend.
> 
> I know that this letter may be a very big surprise to you, I got  your contact address from the internet when i was searching for a trustworthy person.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Gloria Caldwell... :mouais: ...
> La fille de Donald Caldwell ?...



La filleule de Roger Hart ?


----------



## Bassman (1 Septembre 2009)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Voila celui que j'ai reçu dernierement sous le titre :
> 
> VOTRE AVIS MET TRES IMPORTANT
> 
> ...



Ah cool, mon ex belle reum va bientôt y passer. En voila une bonne nouvelle :love:


----------



## Bombigolo (1 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah cool, mon ex belle reum va bientôt y passer. En voila une bonne nouvelle :love:



On partage les 275000 roros ?!


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Septembre 2009)

J'ai reçu ce matin une énième tentative de phishing spécial "freenautes", genre "l'quipe de free veut que vous confirmiez vos informations bancaires, sinon evotre accès sera coupé". La bonne blague.
Et en signalant la tentative sur un forum de freenautes, regardez sur quoi je tombe : 

Une perle ! Le Phishing pour escroqués à la nigériane :



> Une nouvelle attaque phishing (Cyber-arnaque) est en cour mais ne concerne pas que les FreeNautes cette fois ci.
> Cest sous la forme dun email de la part de la DGCCRF (DIRECTION GENERALE DE LA CONCURRENCE, DE LA CONSOMMATION ET DE LA REPRESSION DES FRAUDES)  que se présente cette nouvelle attaque.
> Mais plutot que de long discours , voici le communiqué de presse de la DGCCRF :
> Paris, le 26 août 2009
> Cyber-arnaque : la DGCCRF appelle à la vigilance​ Des consommateurs ont alerté la Direction générale de la concurrence, de la consommation et de la répression des fraudes (DGCCRF) après avoir reçu par courriel une lettre à en-tête de la SACEM et reproduisant un cachet de la DGCCRF.​ Cette lettre prétend quun ministère lance une campagne de remboursement des consommateurs victimes  escroqueries de type « nigériane ».Il suffirait alors au consommateur souhaitant bénéficier de ce remboursement de verser, par virement, une caution de 350 euros et denvoyer par courriel des informations confidentielles, dont certaines relatives aux transactions bancaires relatives à la somme versée initialement par le consommateur.​ Il sagit là dune nouvelle tentative descroquerie. *La DGCCRF demande aux consommateurs qui recevraient ce courrier de ne pas y répondre*. Les consommateurs qui auraient versé la somme de 350 euros demandée sont invités à se rapprocher des unités départementales de la CCRF pour déposer une plainte (adresses disponibles sur www.dgccrf.bercy.gouv.fr).​


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2009)

> Bonjour Mme / Mr,
> Nous vous contactons par cette présente pour vous informer que vous venez de gagner à la loterie lancée par LUCKY SURF.
> Ceci n'étant donc, ni un spam ni un virus, veuillez trouver en fichier joint votre notification de gain pour avoir plus de précisions.
> 
> ...



même qu'ils font du photoshop


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2009)

Il feraient mieux de demander directement le N° de CB avec date d'expiration et pictogramme visuel.
Y'a tellement de couillons que ça marcherait surement aussi bien si non mieux.


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour monsieur JPMiss,

Auriez-vous l'amabilité de me communiquer vos numéro de CB, le cryptogramme visuel, la date d'expiration ainsi que le nom et prénom du titulaire afin que je puisse vérifier que ces informations soient juste dans ma base de données.

Si vous pouvez me préciser le plafond mensuel en sus, cela vous éviterai des soucis administratifs.

Cordialement,
Bassou, votre conseiller de votre banque à vous.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2009)

Au moins j'aurais essayé comme disent ceux qui se rétament la gueule en bas des chutes de niagara


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Au moins j'aurais essayé comme disent ceux qui se rétament la gueule en bas des chutes de niagara



Ah ça... Par contre quand il s'agit d'aller dilapider dans des contrées lointaines et tiers-mondaines, il est pas regardant, le Jipé...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ça... Par contre quand il s'agit d'aller dilapider dans des contrées lointaines et tiers-mondaines, il est pas regardant, le Jipé...



Ouais, il serait équitable sur les bords que ça m'étonnerait qu'à moitié. :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ça... Par contre quand il s'agit d'aller dilapider dans des contrées lointaines et tiers-mondaines, il est pas regardant, le Jipé...



Et il va te dire que c'est pour aider le tiers-monde en plus


----------



## WebOliver (15 Septembre 2009)

Manquerait plus qu'il sorte un disque en duo avec Antoine tiens. Déjà qu'il partage avec lui le même goût pour les chevelures en poils de bites démesurées...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2009)

Raillez, raillez.. Vous n'êtes qu'une bande de jaloux parce que c'est toujours moi le Numbeur Wouane


----------



## Craquounette (15 Septembre 2009)

C'est drôle mais j'aurais cru que tu préférerais être derrière Mado... :mouais:

comme quoi...


----------



## macinside (15 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Raillez, raillez.. Vous n'êtes qu'une bande de jaloux parce que c'est toujours moi le Numbeur Wouane



et moi en nombre de message, mais le psychopathe de pascalformac va me doubler


----------



## Bombigolo (16 Septembre 2009)

Cher macinside , je reçois ce jour le meme mail que toi concernant la super loterie Lucky surf ,
mais avec le meme numero gagnant 

Sagirait'il *vraiment* d'une arnaque ? :mouais:

Je viens de leur repondre , voire comment ils s'en sortent


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Septembre 2009)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Je viens de leur repondre , voire comment ils s'en sortent



Jamais ! Ne jamais répondre ! Si tu réponds, ton adresse mail passe de potentielle à valide ! Et là, c'est l'inflation !!!


----------



## Bombigolo (17 Septembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Jamais ! Ne jamais répondre ! Si tu réponds, ton adresse mail passe de potentielle à valide ! Et là, c'est l'inflation !!!



C'est une adresse poubelle qui ne sert qu'à ce genre de chose


----------



## Arlequin (23 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous!

Généralement je n'envoie pas de message de ce genre mais celui-ci vient d' une très bonne amie avocate et me semble être une opportunité intéressante.
 Elle prétend que cela fonctionnera et ça FONCTIONNE !!
 Après tout, il n'y a rien à perdre!
 Voici ce qu'elle dit:
 Je suis avocate, et je connais la loi. Ceci EST réel. Ne vous y méprenez   pas.
 AOL et Intel tiendront leurs promesses de peur d'être traînés en Justice et   de faire face à une poursuite de multi millions de Dollars,
 Semblable à celle classée par Pepsi Cola contre Général Electric il N'y pas longtemps.
 Chers amis, s'il vous plaît, NE prenez pas ceci pour de la Pacotille.
 Bill Gates EST en train de partager sa fortune. Si vous ignorez
Ceci,vous pourriez le regretter plus tard.
 Windows demeure le programme le plus largement utilisé.

Microsoft et AOL expérimentent en envoyant ce test par message électronique
(e-mail Beta Test) Quand vous envoyez ce message électronique (e-mail) à vos amis,
 Microsoft peut et vous dépister (si vous êtes un utilisateur de Microsoft Windows) pendant 2 semaines.
Pour chaque personne qui enverra ce message, Microsoft vous paiera 245 EUROS.
Pour chaque personne à qui vous avez envoyé ce message et qui  l'enverra à  d'autres, Microsoft vous paiera 243 EUR.
Pour la troisième personne qui le recevra, Microsoft vous paiera 241EURO.

Dans 2 semaines, Microsoft vous contactera pour la Confirmation de Votre adresse postale et vous enverra un chèque.
(Sincèrement, Charles Bailey, General Manager Field
 Operations1-800-842-2332
 Ext. 1085 or 904/245-1085 or RNX 292-1085)

Je croyais que ceci était une arnaque mais 2 semaines après avoir
reçu ce message électronique (e-mail) et après l'avoir envoyé,
Microsoft m'a contacté pour connaître mon adresse postale et j'ai reçu un
chèque de   24.800 EUROS.

 Vous devez répondre avant que ce test soit terminé; si quelqu'un a
Les  moyens de faire cette opération c'est bien Bill Gates. Pour lui,
C'est une dépense commerciale.

 S'il vous plaît  envoyez Ce Message à autant de personnes que possible. Vous devriez recevoir au moins 10 000 EURO . Nous ne les aiderions pas en envoyant ce message, s'il n'y avait pas  un petit quelque chose pour nous...

La tante d'un de mes bons amis, qui travaille pour Intel, a actuellement reçu un chèque de 4543 EURO juste en envoyant ce Message.

 Comme je l'ai dit avant, je connais la loi, et c'est vrai, Intel at AOL Sont en négociation pour une fusion par laquelle ils deviendraient La  Compagnie la plus importante du monde et, pour être sûr de demeurer le programme le plus largement utilisé, Intel et AOL
expérimentent avec ce test.

 Dimitri Gustin plus de détails mon numéro de téléphone.

 0032473/404100
Cordialement,
Ste AGECO Eurl
Pascal HUMBERT
1 rue Jean EGEN - 67600 SELESTAT
Tél. 03.90.57.20.36. - Fax 03.88.58.46.43.
Mobile : 06.08.02.45.70.
Email : ageco.selestat@wanadoo.fr


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2009)

Pauvre société AGECO qui est peut être une vraie boite qui n'a rien à voir avec ce spam&#8230;


----------



## Arlequin (23 Septembre 2009)

J'ai hésité à laisser les coordonnées à dire vrai

tu penses que je devrais éditer ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Pauvre société AGECO qui est peut être une vraie boite qui n'a rien à voir avec ce spam&#8230;



Oh, tu sais, AGECO à Selestat ayant son propre nom de domaine (une recherche Google donne leur vraie adresse mail à tout le monde d'ailleurs), je doute fort que l'adresse mail donnée (ageco@wanadoo.fr) arrive chez eux !


----------



## Bombigolo (24 Septembre 2009)

Un petit nouveau de Bill Gates lui meme  


**MICROSOFT WINDOWS INTERNATIONALE 
*DIRECTION DE LA PROMOTION *DE L'INTERNET*ET DU JEUX DIRECTION DE LOTERIE
LOTERIE *INTERNATIONALE*MICROSOFT
***
Loterie Suisse*pour la
Promotion de l'Internet partout dans le monde
Réf. Nombre : 28/756/4007* 
Numéro de lot : 48 00 1547-CE66
Numéro de gain : AB 154C
*
*Monsieur/Madame***
*
Nous sommes heureux de vous informer du résultat des programmes internationaux de gagnants de loterie tenus il y a deux jours de cela à notre siège sis à New York. 
Votre adresse d'E-mail attachée au billet le numéro 9570015948-6410 avec le numéro de série 3648042- 510 a dessiné des numéros chanceux 4-14-66-71-07-36 qui en conséquence*gagne dans la 1ère catégorie, vous avez été donc approuvé pour percevoir*la somme 

*******************
*FÉLICITATIONS !*! FÉLICITATIONS !FÉLICITATIONS! ! !***
* *En raison du mélange vers le haut de quelques nombres et noms, nous demandons*de gardez l'information confidentielle*de votre gain*jusqu'à*la fin de vos*réclamations et que les fonds vous soit remis. Cela fait partie de notre protocole de sécurité pour éviter double réclamation et abus sans garantie de ce programme par quelques participants.***
Tous les participants ont été*tirés par un logiciel de pointe de vote d'ordinateur tiré parmi*plus de 20.000.000 compagnies et de 30.000.000 adresses d'E-mail*d'individu de partout dans le monde. Ce programme promotionnel de l'Internet a lieu chaque*trois ans.****
Cette loterie a été favorisée et commandité par *Monsieur Bill Gates, président du plus grand logiciel du monde (Microsoft), nous espérons qu'avec une partie de votre gain vous allez contribuer à la promotion de Microsoft dans votre localité.


 PROCEDURE DE REMISE DE GAIN 

Veuillez envoyer par mail les informations vous concernant sous 72 heures a ladresse électronique de Maître AKPA WILLIEM huissier chargé de vous indiquer les conditions générales de remise de votre gain 
Email*:  "mailto:etude.akpawilliem@netcourrier.com" etude.akpawilliem@netcourrier.com 

FORMULAIRE GAGNANT MICROSOFT WINDOWS LOTERIE 
Nom*: 	
Prénoms*: ..
Pays*: ..
Age*: .
Ville*: ..	
Sexe*: .....
Code 
Adresse Complète..
Tel Mob./Fixe:.	
Email MSN*: .
Profession*: 
Montant de 
Nationalité*: .

*Se rappeler que le lot doit être réclamé avant plus de deux semaines à compté d'aujourd'hui*après quoi tous les fonds non revendiqués seront reversés*à certains Organisme Internationaux de Santé et de Médecine.** 
*
Afin d'éviter certaines erreurs, nous vous rappelons de citer votre numéro de référence et numéros de lot dans le courrier que vous ferez parvenir à notre direction qui sont*:
Réf. Nombre : 28/56/4007
Numéro de lot : 48 00 1547-CE66**
*
En outre, sil devrait y avoir n'importe quel changement d'adresse informez notre agent aussitôt que possible.**
Recevez*les félicitations une fois de plus de nos membres de personnel et nous vous remercions de faire partie de notre programme promotionnel.**
*
Note : Quiconque sous l'âge de 18 ans est automatiquement éliminé.*** 
Bien à vous,***


La Directrice des Opérations
FRANCOISE FERNANDEZ


----------



## macarel (25 Septembre 2009)

"Ils " sont de plus en plus "sophistiqués quand même :mouais:


Copyright : Orange Fr 26/08/2009


Message D'alert Orange : Suite a un probleme survenu sur l un de nos outils informatiques concernant la gestion des transactions =	 bancaires,ce mois-ci, un double prelevement a ete effectue par erreur sur le compte de notre clientele orange tant actuelle qu =	 ancienne. Pour palier a cette erreur, une cellule a ete mise en =	 place pour proceder au remboursement immediat des montants indument preleves. Dans ce cadre, nous vous invitons a bien vouloir vous connecter sur le lien ci-dessous et fournir quelques informations necessaires a l etablissement de votre dossier. Des reception de ces informations l un de nos conseiller, vous contactera a fin de vous confirmer le remboursement de l echeance indue. Vous etes tenu de fournir un =	 numero de telephone ou notre conseiller pourra vous joindre. Nous vous prions d accepter nos excuses, quant au desagrement cause par cette erreur. (Reference de votre dossier : #9-9SQ-E01SE 05412).

  Cliquez ici pour proceder a l etablissement de votre formulaire

Avec une adresse pour cliquer évidemment.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)

enfin bon, pour se laisser surprendre faut quand même oublier de réfléchir.

Orange (ou un autre) a toutes les informations sous la main, pourquoi auraient ils besoin de redemander ces infos? 

Et dire qu'il y en a qui mordent à l'hameçon...


----------



## Romuald (25 Septembre 2009)

C'est effectivement très au dessus de la moyenne des spams, mais il reste des fautes d'orthographe et de syntaxe, et surtout il n'y a pas un seul accent. Pour un truc censé venir de orange.*FR*, c'est plutôt bizarre, non ? ils ont des QWERTY chez (F)Rance Telecon ?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2009)

> DIRECTION GENERALE DES FINANCES PUBLIQUES 05/10/2009             Notification d'impôt - Remboursement
> 
> Après les derniers calculs annuels de l'exercice de votre  activité, nous avons déterminé que vous êtes admissible à recevoir un  remboursement d'impôt de &#8364; 178,80.​
> S'il vous plaît soumettre la  demande de remboursement d'impôt et nous permettre de 10 jours ouvrables pour le  traitement.
> ...


C'est quand même énorme: ils se font chier a insérer le logo des impôts, a créer un super lien vers un site plutot bien foutu et qui va bien te gruger si tu fais pas gaffe mais ils sont toujours pas foutu de rédiger leurs mails proprement.
Qu'elle bande d'amateurs...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> a créer un super lien vers un site plutot bien foutu et qui va bien te gruger si tu fais pas gaffe



Fallait faire vite pour se faire escroquer, 4 minutes après ton post, le site n'est déjà plus en ligne !


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Fallait faire vite pour se faire escroquer, 4 minutes après ton post, le site n'est déjà plus en ligne !


Ah nan  de chez moi il est toujours là.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah nan  de chez moi il est toujours là.



Tu cliques sur le lien de ton post ?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2009)

Oui, là ou il y'a marqué "Cliquez ici".
Je viens de reéssayer et c'est toujours en ligne.
D'ailleurs le site des impots en parle d'ans une alerte datée du 29/09


----------



## Arlequin (6 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu cliques sur le lien de ton post ?





jpmiss a dit:


> Oui, là ou il y'a marqué "Cliquez ici".
> Je viens de reéssayer et c'est toujours en ligne.




serveur introuvable


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2009)

Damned! Serais je le seul au monde a qui s'adresse ce scam?!
Je viens encore d'essayer (avec un autre navigateur) et j'accède parfaitement au fake!


----------



## Craquounette (6 Octobre 2009)

Et le Siemens medical, c'est aussi un fake ?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2009)

Lapin compris...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Damned! Serais je le seul au monde a qui s'adresse ce scam?!
> Je viens encore d'essayer (avec un autre navigateur) et j'accède parfaitement au fake!



Vide le cache et vire la plist


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vide le cache et vire la plist



Comme tu as pu le constater sur la capture jointe j'ai posté depuis un PC donc y'a pas plus de plist que de beurre en branche et si j'ai pris la peine de préciser que j'ai vérifié depuis un autre navigateur c'est justement pour éviter un éventuel probleme de cache.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Octobre 2009)

Alors c'est ton pishing à toi :affraid:


----------



## macarel (11 Octobre 2009)

Emma de chez Orange toujours plus actif, c'est alléchant quand-même de récupérer 600 zorros

Cher (e) client (e) :
Nous somme au regret de vous  apprendre qu on date du 09 octobre  2009 et au cours d un traitement informatique de routine concernant les prelevements mensuels effectues sur le compte de notre clientele abonnee,nous avons malencontreusement impute la somme six cent quatre-vingt-dix (600.90 euros). 
A fin de vous faire benificier du remboursement  de cette somme indument prelevee sur votre votre compte,,nous vous prions de vous connecter sur le lien qui apparait en dessous de ce message et nous fournir  les renseignements necessaires a l etablissement de votre  fiche special remboursement .
Merci de votre comprehension

Cliquer ici pour proceder a l tablissement de votre fiche

Nb :
-   Notre service facturation vous contactera dans un delai de 48 h pour vous confirmer le remboursement .veuillez fournir un numero de telephone joignable.

Bien a vous.
Service Client 
France telecom & orange


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2009)

Commendez en Ligne  la qualité productive - 100% de lefficacité

Les opinions de nos clients:

- Le sexe donne plus de satisfaction que jamais. Le stress et la tension ont disparut. Elle nest pas plus chagrinée, je nai plus peur de dire non. Cest un magnifique sens physique, doù on profite des sensantions profondes.

- La meilleure chose dans le Vi. cest lassurance quon peut «voler en pilote automatique». Affaibli on découvert le pot aux roses, le pénis reste prêt, même si on arrête (les enfants frappent à la porte de la chambre à coucher, le chien aboye, le condom glisse). Quand on prend le Vi., ça peut être une grande surprise pour un partenaire. Un conseil: ne lui dîtes pas que vous prenez le Vi., le jugement féminin porté sur soi-même est aussi vulnérable que le nôtre.

- plaquette confidentiel 
- prix confidentiel 
- on na plus besoin des visites maladives chez le médecin 
- consultation gratuite de médecin par téléphone 
- on nattend pas longtemps la livraison dans 2-3 jours 
- commande favorable et confidentiel en Ligne 
- magasin de licence en Ligne 
- pas de dépenses cachées

Commandez tout de suite et vous oublierez vos déceptions, la peur infinie de dire non et les situations douleureuses.


---------

C'est quand même super poétique comme truc.


----------



## Schillier21 (11 Octobre 2009)

on recevait régulièrement sur le mail de mon école^^ donc tous les étudiants (passé 1000)!!

ils avaient trouvé la bon plan pour toucher un max de monde^^ dommage pour eux que les étudiants soient jeunes et n'en aient donc pas besoin


----------



## duracel (12 Octobre 2009)

> Bonjour,
> 
> Nous vous informons que le passage à l'heure d'hiver aura lieu dans la nuit du samedi 24 au dimanche 25 Octobre 2009. A cette occasion, deux choix s'offrent à vous.
> Vous pouvez paramétrer la nouvelle heure en vous aidant des notices mises en ligne sur le site de France Télécom, à l'adresse suivante :
> ...


 
J'aime bien celui-ci.
Orange va faire l'hoirloge parlante?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2009)

duracel a dit:


> J'aime bien celui-ci.
> Orange va faire l'hoirloge parlante?



Oui, mais est-ce bien un scam ? avec un numéro azur (0825), ça parait pour le moins curieux, pour ouvrir un tel numéro, je pense qu'il faut donner des coordonnées fiables, non ?


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2009)

Ben surtout que le lien mène bien à une page d'orange et que je vois pas bien ou pourrait etre l'arnaque...


----------



## duracel (12 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben surtout que le lien mène bien à une page d'orange et que je vois pas bien ou pourrait etre l'arnaque...


 
A ben zut alors, 
C'est peut être pour ça que je trouver le truc bien fichu.
A force de recevoir des scams d'orange, lorsqu'un vrai mail arrive, on y croit plus...:rateau:


----------



## Bombigolo (14 Octobre 2009)

Reçu ce matin , si l'on clique sur le titre ( Free )  ou le lien , on est dirigé vers une copie de leur page de login 

Un seul petit probleme , je ne suis pas chez Free &#8230; 


*FREE*

*Compte Alerte*

Cher Client

Merci de lire attentivement ce courrier. Il contient des informations
essentielles, destinées à faciliter l'utilisation de votre compte Freebox et le
recours à ses différents services.

Avez-vous récemment modifier votre banque, votre numéro de téléphone ou de carte de crédit? .


Pour vous assurer que votre service ne soit pas interrompu, veuillez mettre à jour vos informations de facturation en cliquant ci-dessous aujourd'hui.

http://subscribe.free.fr/login/login.pl?errorid=229629226&loginemail

Si vous avez récemment mis à jour vos informations de facturation, veuillez ne pas tenir compte de ce message que nous traitons les modifications que vous avez apportées.

Merci de la confiance que vous nous témoignez. Nous vous souhaitons
une agréable utilisation de votre Freebox,

L'équipe Freebox


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2009)

Euh &#8230; en cliquant sur ton lien, j'arrive là : http://subscribe.free.fr/login/login.pl?errorid=229629226&loginemail

Lorsque je vais sur ma page de login (la vraie), j'arrive là : http://subscribe.free.fr/login/

Donc, si c'est bien du phishing, c'est qu'ils ont réussi à pirater le serveur de Free 

Si tu as toujours le mail, vérifie l'adresse du destinataire !


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euh  en cliquant sur ton lien, j'arrive là : http://subscribe.free.fr/login/login.pl?errorid=229629226&loginemail
> 
> Lorsque je vais sur ma page de login (la vraie), j'arrive là : http://subscribe.free.fr/login/
> 
> ...



Et si tu cliques sur le gros "Free" en rouge, tu tombes sur un site marqué comme "tentative d'hameçonnage" par Safari...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et si tu cliques sur le gros "Free" en rouge, tu tombes sur un site marqué comme "tentative d'hameçonnage" par Safari...



Ah oui, tiens, ben j'en ai profité pour mettre mes infos à jour ! :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (15 Octobre 2009)

N'empêche qu'il est bien fait. Le seul défaut que je vois, c'est l'absence d'accent (Prenom, Region...), et encore pas partout.


----------



## Bassman (15 Octobre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et si tu cliques sur le gros "Free" en rouge, tu tombes sur un site marqué comme "tentative d'hameçonnage" par Safari...



Bizarre, j'ai pas ça moi, je suis bien sur la page de free


----------



## Bombigolo (15 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si tu as toujours le mail, vérifie l'adresse du destinataire !



C'est tout ce que j'ai : *FreeBox* (noreply@webssl.com)

ps : quand je clique sur les 2 liens , je tombe sur un message d'alerte &#8230;


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Bizarre, j'ai pas ça moi, je suis bien sur la page de free



Ça envoie sur cette adresse : 

http://ip-68-178-184-143.ip.secureserver.net/images/www.free.fr/index.htm

Sous Safari, ça ne te met pas de message d'alerte ?!


----------



## Bassman (19 Octobre 2009)

Bah non, ca me renvoi sur cette page là : http://www.free.fr/adsl/index.html

Donc c'est normal de pas avoir de message d'alerte.


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Bah non, ca me renvoi sur cette page là : http://www.free.fr/adsl/index.html
> 
> Donc c'est normal de pas avoir de message d'alerte.



Ben je ne sais pas comment ça se fait, parce que chez moi, ça renvoit bien sur cette adresse-là... :mouais:



julrou 15 a dit:


> Ça envoie sur cette adresse :
> 
> http://ip-68-178-184-143.ip.secureserver.net/images/www.free.fr/index.htm
> 
> Sous Safari, ça ne te met pas de message d'alerte ?!


----------



## macarel (19 Octobre 2009)

&#1089;&#1074;&#1086;&#1080;&#1084; &#1086;&#1089;&#1086;&#1073;&#1099;&#1084; &#1093;&#1072;&#1088;&#1072;&#1082;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1086;&#1084; &#1088;&#1103;&#1089;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081;
<a href=http://72.52.156.124/~baccarat/internet-baccarat/main.html>&#1080; &#1074;&#1086;&#1074;&#1089;&#1077; &#1073;&#1077;&#1079; &#1082;&#1086;&#1083;&#1086;&#1090;&#1091;&#1096;&#1077;&#1082;</a> &#1089;&#1074;&#1086;&#1080;&#1084; &#1086;&#1089;&#1086;&#1073;&#1099;&#1084; &#1093;&#1072;&#1088;&#1072;&#1082;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1086;&#1084;
0.14045445443242675714

Quelqu'un peut traduire svp?


----------



## pickwick (19 Octobre 2009)

par sa nature spéciale par la lenticule et complètement sans clapets par sa nature spéciale ...via babelfish...
Russe >> Anglais et Anglais >> Français


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> par sa nature spéciale par la lenticule et complètement sans clapets par sa nature spéciale ...via babelfish...
> Russe >> Anglais et Anglais >> Français



Marrant, ça sonne comme la doc traduite d'un appareil photo russe que j'ai eu il y a des années


----------



## Bombigolo (19 Octobre 2009)

Lubitel ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2009)

Non, Zenith TTL, comme celui là, mais la série limitée commémorative des JO de Moscou en 1980, avec le logo des jeux sur le dessus du prisme !


----------



## macarel (20 Octobre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> par sa nature spéciale par la lenticule et complètement sans clapets par sa nature spéciale ...via babelfish...
> Russe >> Anglais et Anglais >> Français



Ah, je comprends mieux maintenant


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2009)

VOUS AVEZ ETE SELECTIONNE DANS UN GROUPE DE TESTS

Vous avec ete selectionne par le systeme parmis des milliers d'utilisateurs d'Internet. Vous figurez dans un groupe de personnes qui testeront les services de 100 hotels dans plusieurs pays.

Grace a cela vous aurez la possibilite d'obtenir 7 nuits gratuites dans une Residence hotel club choisi.

Comment testons-nous l'hotel?
Tester cela veut dire sejourner a l'hotel. Vous passez a l'hotel le temps desire. En meme temps, vous profitez de votre temps libre pour faire du tourisme, participer aux activites, vous reposer comme vous le desirez. La seule condition est de donner votre opinion sur l'hotel apres votre retour.


Quel hotel testons-nous?
C'est a vous de prendre la decision. Consultez la liste des hotels et choisissez un hotel.

Combien de temps avons -nous pour prendre la decision?
Ce mail a ete envoye aux autres utilisateurs d'Internet qui ont satisfait a nos criteres de selection. Nous avons besoin d'un nombre defini de personnes pour ce test. C'est l'affluence des candidatures qui decide. Cliquez sur la page d'accueil de notre action et Pour pouvoir devenir une personne qui prendra part au test et recevoir 7 nuits gratuites a l'hotel:

1. remplissez le formulaire
2. recevez votre cheque hotelier qui confirme votre participation a l'action
3. choisissez l'etablissement que vous voulez tester
4. passez a l'hotel choisi 7 nuits gratuites
5. apres votre retour, laissez nous votre opinion.

N'hesitez pas, cliquez sur http://www.testeurspourhotel.com/ et recevez vos 7 nuits gratuites.
----------------
Du lard ou du cochon ? Un mail alléchant.
Le lien conduit à un site avec de belles photos d'hôtels de luxe...
mais... on demande 49&#8364; pour réserver les 7 nuits gratuites !


----------



## Bombigolo (6 Novembre 2009)

Allez , je suis en veine ce matin 
Reçu ce mail de : frecon camille <f_camille@orange.fr>

BONJOUR

Nous vous faisons parvenir cet courrier pour vous informer que vous  le laureat de la LOTERIE MICROSOFT INTERNATIONALE portant sur la somme de 275.000 EUROS.

Veuillez prendre contact avec le Cabinet de Maitre FRANCOIS BROU  par courrier: maitre_francois_brou@fbics.net  afin de reclamer votre gain.

Pour plus d'informations nous vous invitons de bien vouloir prendre
connaissance du fichier joint à ce message.

Merci






Mince , je viens de voir que je l'avais deja reçu , avec le meme numero gagnant .
Je ne sais plus ou mettre tout cet argent , qqu'un pour me donner un coup de main ?


----------



## Joachim du Balay (6 Novembre 2009)

un spam à virus qui envahit actuellement les commentaires des photos sur Panoramio :

_It's a wonderfull photo. One of the greatest pic I've saw. Be happy I see that you are a perfect photographer. I need your advice. I put the self-extracting archive of pics of my young beautiful wife on my homepage. Please see these pics. Decently I will put these pics here? 
Greetings from U.S.A.  _

:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2009)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Je ne sais plus ou mettre tout cet argent , qqu'un pour me donner un coup de main ?



Ben fais moi un chèque, pas de problème, en plus, au vu de nos avatars respectifs, ça ne sortira pas de la famille


----------



## Bombigolo (6 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben fais moi un chèque, pas de problème, en plus, au vu de nos avatars respectifs, ça ne sortira pas de la famille



Ma brele n'est pas celle de l'avatar , c'est ce qu'il y avait de plus approchant ( j'ai un seven fifty ) 

PS : pour le cheque , je n'ai plus que du merisier ou du chêne , comme tu le sens  ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2009)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Ma brele n'est pas celle de l'avatar , c'est ce qu'il y avait de plus approchant ( j'ai un seven fifty )
> 
> PS : pour le cheque , je n'ai plus que du merisier ou du chêne , comme tu le sens  ?




tu veux dire que tu roules sur un scam!!


----------



## Bombigolo (7 Novembre 2009)

Un scam  si on veux , il marche à tous les coups  pas comme certains "poumons" de couleur verte


----------



## Bombigolo (20 Novembre 2009)

Un petit nouveau ?
Message de : Fedex Delivery <JHose.Rodman@triplehitclicks.com>






En cliquant sur l'image , on arrive sur ce lien :
http://www.freelotto.com/register.a...r=1060291&media=cpaempire&affiliateid=CD25308

Suis pas allé voir plus loin &#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2009)

De : 	Crédit Mutuel de Bretagne <jimtofino@aol.com>
	Objet : 	Message du Crédit Mutuel de Bretagne Code:BGNLDBVKGL
	Date : 	3 décembre 2009 07:16:09 HNEC
	Répondre à : 	jimtofino@aol.com



Avisez votre service en ligne, a été temporairement suspendu en raison de tentatives infructueuses pour accéder à votre compte en ligne.

Par mesure de sécurité, nous avons décidé de désactiver temporairement votre compte, cet incident mai que je tente d'accéder à votre compte à partir d'une autre adresse IP, car le système utilisé par les fournisseurs de services Internet. 

Pour assurer l'authenticité, s'il vous plaît de réactiver votre compte à partir du lien ci-dessous et de la sélection qui a traité le type de compte: 

                                                 Accédez à l'espace sécurisé de Crédit Mutuel de Bretagne
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Avis importants : Nous vous conseillons d'effectuer le service strictement activation en cliquant sur le lien dans un délai ne dépassant pas 24 heures pour éviter d'être suspendu de ses services bancaires en ligne. 


Et dire que certains se font prendre 

1: je n'ai pas de compte dans cette banque
2: j'ose espérer que mes compatriotes bretons savent mieux écrire que ça
3: l'adresse de l'expéditeur est à elle seule un morceau de bravoure

.....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2009)

Oups :rose:


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (3 Décembre 2009)

Je l'ai reçu y a deux jours. Ce qui m'a d'abord étonnée, c'est que c'était pas sur la bonne boite mail.


----------



## Philippe (30 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour Philippe,

        Un événement incroyable vient de se produire, qui peut avoir les conséquences les plus profondes sur *votre avenir* 

Cet événement qui vous touche de si près a eu lieu il y a deux jours, pendant notre Cérémonie annuelle du Cercle Magique de Stonehenge (en Angleterre). Au milieu des pierres sacrées dressées par les Druides, nous, Mages et Médiums, créons ensemble un cercle magique très puissant. 
        Cest là quavec une amie très chère, lune des meilleures voyantes que je connaisse, nous avons parlé de vous. 


        A cet instant... quelles vibrations extraordinaires, intenses et longues, se sont imposées à moi ! Cétait magique !         
Cher Philippe, cest comme si tout ce que vous avez vécu dans le passé, tout ce que vous ressentez au plus profond de vous même aujourdhui, envahissait littéralement mon esprit. 
VOUS avez envahi mon esprit ! 




Jai vu clairement tout ce que votre Ciel astral vous réserve de chances insolentes pour les semaines et les mois qui viennent.
        Jai vu à quel point vous étiez au bord dune transformation radicale de votre existence...
        Et pas par hasard ! Vous avez des qualités et une personnalité tout à fait hors du commun : cette chance vous la MERITEZ, tout simplement !         

Dans ce flash extraordinaire, jai vu aussi que depuis longtemps la vie vous apporte plus de déceptions et de rebuffades, que de récompenses. Vous vous demandez souvent comment vous sortir de cet engrenage où rien névolue comme vous lespériez : aisance financière, reconnaissance de votre entourage, affections sincères autour de vous... 




Cest inhabituel bien sûr, car je ne vous ai rien demandé avant de me concentrer sur vous. Et jespère du fond du coeur que vous ne men tiendrez pas rigueur. 

        Philippe, ces révélations sont *absolument gratuites, sans aucune contrepartie* ni engagement de votre part, *ni maintenant ni plus tard*. Jinsiste absolument sur ce point.         

Avez-vous une idée précise de ce que pourrait devenir votre vie, si nous travaillons ensemble pour ouvrir la porte au Bonheur ? Pouvez vous imaginer que presque tous vos désirs peuvent se réaliser, et cela très rapidement 

(etc., etc.)


----------



## Bombigolo (4 Janvier 2010)

Philippe a dit:


> Cet événement qui vous touche de si près a eu lieu il y a deux jours, pendant notre Cérémonie annuelle du Cercle Magique de Stonehenge (en Angleterre).



Ouaaaahhhh  ton adresse mail lui est apparue comment ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Ouaaaahhhh  ton adresse mail lui est apparue comment ?



L'était inscrite dans la base de registre du troisième dolmen à gauche !


----------



## Bombigolo (8 Février 2010)

Un petit nouveau , qui sent l'amateurisme et la traduction googueule à plein nez 



Bienvenue au Service  Verifie Par Visa (VpV) ® &  MasterCard SecureCode ® &#729; !

Email ID: xxxxx@hotmail.com

- Pour protègè votre carte de crèdit contre l'utilisation non autorisèe est notre souci primaire.

Pour cela nous demandons a tout client de mettre a jour leur carte.Lorsque votre carte est ta jour vous serez protègè contre des menaces et des fraudes en ligne Suivi ce lien pour mettre à jour votre carte :

Retablir l'acces de votre carte credit pour resoudre votre probléme !

Note: Si ce n'est pas achever le 08 Février 2010, nous serons contraints de suspendre votre carte indfiniment, car il peut tre utiliser pour frauduleuses

Nous vous remercions de votre cooperation dans le cadre de ce dossier.

Merci, 
Support Clients Service VpV.

Votre numéro ID: YSZ477DS582LT

Copyright 1999-2010 Verified Par Visa. Tous droits reserves.


----------



## r e m y (8 Février 2010)

traduit par Google tu crois?

Pourtant on trouve des tas de messages sur les forums MacG écrits dans la même langue (ou l'une de ses multiples variations)!

(NB: tu devrais supprimer l'email jpandres'at'hotmail si c'est un email valide...)


----------



## macarel (8 Février 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Un petit nouveau , qui sent l'amateurisme et la traduction googueule à plein nez
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tèh, j'ai reçus le même provenant de ma banque CA (soit disant)


----------



## Bombigolo (8 Mars 2010)

La , c'est le débutant de l'arnaque , probablement l'ado du mercredi après midi 


    De : luettjohann-eutin@arcor.de
    Objet :     CONFIDENTIEL / PROPOSITION D'AFFAIRES
    Date :     8 mars 2010 13:23:58 HNEC
    À :     info@hangsang.hk

Proposition de transfert de fonds,


Il est compréhensible que vous pourriez être un peu d'appréhension parce que tu ne me connais pas, mais j'ai une proposition d'affaires lucrative d'intérêt mutuel pour partager avec vous. J'ai reçu votre référence dans ma recherche de quelqu'un qui convient à mon projet de relation d'affaires. Je suis Mr.Patrick K. W. Chan Directeur exécutif et chef des finances de Hang Seng Bank Ltd-je besoin de vous pour m'aider dans l'exécution d'un projet d'affaires de Hong Kong à votre pays. Il implique le transfert d'argent. Tout ce qui concerne cette opération est légalement faire sans anicroche.


Une fois les fonds ont été transférés avec succès dans votre compte, nous allons partager le rapport qui doit être adopté par les deux de nous. Contactez-moi sur mon adresse e-mail confidentielle ( patrickchan0@ymail.com ) Je vais vous fournir de plus amples informations sur l'opération immédiatement ce que je reçois une réponse positive de votre part.


Cordialement,
E-mail: patrickchan0@ymail.com
M. Patrick K. W. Chan


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Mars 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> traduit par Google tu crois?



Plus cannular que scam, mais les traductions Google, ça peut servir à faire des trucs marrants.

(surtout quand on est dans une école ou la chef de la section "Hygiène et Sécurité" et un peu trop zélé à notre goût ).


----------



## michio (20 Mai 2010)

Un comme ça, un vieux de la vieille, à l'ancienne, comme les premiers d'il y a 10 ans ! Ca faisait longtemps ! :

_Bien Aimé Bonjour .
  Je me réjouis énorement de votre réponse  .Que Dieu vous bénisses énormement . Aujourd'hui meme j'ai eu une
conversation  amicale avec mon DOCTEUR , sur mon projet de Donation,et j'avoue que  cela lui a beaucoup plus.  
Je veux vous dire mes remerciements pour  votre disponibilité confirmée. Je loue également l'eternel car il a
exocé  ma prière en votre faveur .
J'ai  le coeur serré, les larmes au bord  des yeux en vous écrivant .
Mais
je me demande parfois, Faut-il  absolument une raison pour donner ? Et d'abord, que signifie donner ?
Quels  est le sens du don ?  C'est lorsque vous donnez de vous-meme que vous  donnez reellement." Ceux qui ne
comprendrons  pas ce que je  fait,  donnent-ils ? Et que donnent-ils ? Oui je vous  donne cet Argent.
Mais  j'ai  reçu  aussi ! Cet echange él
ectronique est le plus precieux qui soit.
Bien  Aimé, je voudrais ne pas etre seule,je voudrait  etre accompagnee dans  ces moments difficiles, etre
rassuree quand j&#8217;ai peur, etre consolee  quand j&#8217;ai du chagrin, etre soutenue, etre entendue, etre acceptee
pour  ce que je suis, Ainsi me sentir aimee. Je te dis  Vraiment merci , Mes  mots sont impuissants a dire ma
gratitude,car ici couchée sur mon lit  d'Hopital je n'ai plus aucune force pour faire quoique ce soit ,plus
de   reves  pour moi-meme , plus de  desirs .
Je ne sais comment  vivre  avec ce rien qui reste,  seulement la foi et l'espoir pour tout soutien .
Le  jour se leve ,le temps passe, et mon coeur bats de moins en moins, j'ai  peur de mourir , j'ai vraiment
peur, J'ose espèrée que je ne me suis  pas trompée sur votre bonne foie car avant
que je ne vous ai  contacté , j'ai dû veuillez la nuit entière  malgré que
ma santé allait vraiment mal ,en priant notre Dieu le  tout miséricordieux
qu'il puisse m'envoyer une personne sérieuse qui  saura bien gérer mon
argent et offrir aux plus démunies la joie et le  sourire de vivre
également .Je vous ai donc choisit  avec la  bénédiction de Dieu.
Aussi Je tiens à vous informer que les  procédures Juridiques ont été déja établies, et que j'ai laissé des
instructions  à la DHL afin que ma MALLETTE  vous soit envoyé sous une  Assurance  Diplomatique, pour  PLUS de
sécurité.
J'espere  Aussi  que vous   recevrez  MES PHOTOS , joinds. Veuillez contacter la DHL aujourd'hui  même afin que
mes instructions se fassent comme je l'ai ordonnée  .L'argent que vous allez recevoir , est une bénediction de
Dieu pour  vous .Je vie ces derniers heures dans la peur , peur de mourir sans  savoir le sort qui sera reservé
à mon argent que j'ai  laissé derrière moi .C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai pris  l'initiative de vous
léguer mon argent .  Contactez la DHL à Cotonou  au Bénin . J'ai laissé des instructions que vous viendrez
retirer mes  biens .L'argent soit (UN MILLION VINGT CINQ MILLE DOLLARS US   (1.025.000 Us Dollars) est dans ma
mallette de couleur cendre que  j'ai mise dans mon coffre sous contôle de La DHL . IMPORTANT Vous   enverrez
les détails sur mon coffre ci-dessous par e-mail à la DHL  pour confirmer que c'est bien  moi qui vous ai
envoyé.Vous devez  également communiquez une adresse pour qu'il vous l'envoi  .Pour cela  vous devez remplir le
texte ci-dessous et le lui envoyé .Aussi je  vous recommande la discretion et ne divulguez par cette lettre a
personne  .Soyez vraiment discrets à l'égard de vos proches et amis jusqu'a ce  que vous recevez l'argent chez
vous car je ne voudrais pas que mon  amant qui continue à courir un  peu partout pour avoir mon argent en ce
moment alors que je suis  encore vivante dans ma situation vienne à découvrir cette lettre .Donc  soyez
totalement discret autour de vous .En vous léguant cet argent ,  je suis persuadé qu' après ma mort je serai
avec Dieu le plus  miséricordieux et bienfaiteur .Contactez la DHL à Cotonou au Bénin à son  e-mail ci-dessous
et faite vite pour l'amour de Dieu, et surtout ne  lui dite aussi rien sur le réel contenue de la mallette ._
_TRANSPORTS ET COMMERCES
DHL International Benin
Agence de  Cotonou-Benin
33 Rue de l'Aéroport 01BP 1101 - RP BENIN
Email: dhl_courrierbenin229@yahoo.fr 
fax: (00229) 01-333-01
..................................................................TEXTE......................................
................
A  Monsieur le Directeur de la DHL Bénin

Je viens en qualité du  bénéficiaire des biens de Madame  ANGE DUNIOR 
  de nationalité  ANGLAISE avec un
Passeport N°A128574 , résidente en république du  Bénin où elle est détentrice d'un coffre dans
votre institution ; les  renseignement secrets de son coffre sont  :

Titulaire du Coffre  : Madame ANGE DUNIOR 
Numéro du coffre : CA212298  code de sécurité  secret: MEMICCI20034
Contenue du coffre :Mallette de couleur cendre
Contenue  de la mallette  :Bien Familiale
Autre information:
ANV/XX2203
Code Guichet :  01022
Par ailleurs Je souhaite que vous m'envoyer expressivement la  mallette à mon adresse ci-dessous .

NOM :  ................................................
PRENOM  :...........................................
AGE:......................................................
ADRESSE  :.........................................
PAYS  :..............................................
TELEPHONE:......................................
PROFFESSION:..................................

Merci  pour votre aimable compréhension .

Respectueusement le vôtre.
Je  vous laisse mon adresse privé  ange.dunior@yahoo.fr      et  mettez moi au  courant.

_Ch'suis vachement émouvé, là :mouais:
Comme quoi, le rétro, c'est définitivement tendance ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2010)

j'ai reçu ça ce matin, de "Service Client <AdministrationFree@service.fr>" (rien que le nom de domaine, déjà ) :



> Cher (e) Membre Free:
> 
> Il a ete porte a notre attention que votre information de facturation
> 
> ...



J'ai donc cliqué sur le lien, histoire de leur mettre les coordonnées bancaires de mon pire ennemi, et là, ça m'a fait plaisir, je me suis vu redirigé sur cette page :




On se sent protégé, hein !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2010)

Ouaaah opendns qui protège les surfeurs, sont un peu gonflés eux qui espionnent leurs utilisateurs.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ouaaah opendns qui protège les surfeurs, sont un peu gonflés eux qui espionnent leurs utilisateurs.



Ben justement, comme ça, au moins, il y a une compensation


----------



## IP (2 Juillet 2010)

À l'attention de: vainqueur Votre adresse e-mail a remporté la somme de £46.000 (quarante mille six Pounds) d'un concours international de Courrier électronique balayage jeu de loterie Programme organisé par la Coopération automobile BMW, qui a eu lieu le 1er Avril 2010 à Londres. Nous vous écrivons pour vous informer officiellement de ce prix pour que vous contactez votre agent de réclamation Me. ALFRED ALFONSO ,
Courrier électronique: alphonso.alfred@london.com
Tell Direct: 00447035953436
(1) Lot n °: TY894652
(2) No. de référence: 9512EU21
Mme Mariam Lopez

Et un autre plus rigolo le même jour :

PAIX ET JOIE

Avant tout propos, je voudrais m&#8217;excusez pour mon intrusion dans votre vie privée; c&#8217;est pour moi le seul moyen de communication que je peux utiliser afin d'échanger avec vous, je me nomme ROLAND MONNEY JOSEPH née en 1951 à BERNE.

Je voudrais par ce canal échanger un temps sois peu avec vous si cela n&#8217;ait pas trop vous demander, car le bon Dieu lui-même l&#8217;a dit dans le livre de Matthieu au Chapitre 7 verset 7 à 8 << Demandez et l&#8217;on vous donnera, cherchez et vous trouverez, frappez et l&#8217;on vous vous ouvrira. Car quiconque demande reçoit, celui qui cherche trouve, et l&#8217;on ouvre à celui qui frappe. >>

Suite à mon état critique dû au cancer de gorge, il m'a été conseillé par le père de mon église après confession de faire une charité avec une grande partie de ces fonds dont je dispose. Au nom du seigneur créateur du ciel et de la terre, j&#8217;ai décidé d&#8217;offrir un tiers de mes fonds à une personne qui me permettra de mettre sur pieds une fondation pour des personnes nécessiteuses. Car pour moi je ne crois plus en cette vie ; mon cancer de gorge est en phase finale et mon docteur m&#8217;a dit que je suis condamné à une mort certaine.

Je suis triste de le savoir mais je souhaiterais que vous m&#8217;aidiez à réaliser ce présent projet car cela me permettra de m&#8217;en aller en Paix. Ainsi je ferai par la suite de l&#8217;éternel mes délices et lui seul pourra me donner le repos que je souhaiterais avoir, je me verrais ainsi avoir posez un acte positif au profit de mon prochain et aurais par la même occasion respecté son dernier commandement qui est le suivant << aimez vous les uns les autres comme je vous ai aimez >>

J'espère fortement avoir une réponse de vous à ce propos, n&#8217;hésitez pas à prendre contact avec moi le plus rapidement, car je dois rentrer une salle d&#8217;opération très bientôt.

PS: je vous laisse mon adresse MSN au cas où vous souhaiterais qu&#8217;on en discute.

Mon adresse MSN: roland.monney@hotmail.ch

M. ROLAND MONNEY JOSEPH

 :rateau:


----------



## pascalady971 (2 Juillet 2010)

[QUOTE
M. ROLAND *MONNEY* JOSEPH
[/QUOTE]

Nom prédestiné


----------



## Bombigolo (6 Juillet 2010)

IP a dit:


> mon docteur ma dit que je suis condamné à une mort certaine.



Il y a au moins une chose de vraie dans son texte 

RIP


----------



## r e m y (6 Juillet 2010)

Wahou.... y'en a qui se sont laissés prendre au célèbre scam de la Super loterie Bill Gates:

" de l&#8217;autre côté de l&#8217;Atlantique deux des plus riches milliardaires, Bill Gates et Warren Buffett, ont un comportement digne en donnant la moitié de leur fortune à des &#339;uvres philanthropiques et en tentant de convaincre leurs paires d&#8217;en faire autant.  A terme, Warren Buffett comptent donner 99% de sa fortune estimé à 47 milliards de dollars à des &#339;uvres philanthropiques et Bill Gates 95% des 53 milliards de dollars qu&#8217;il possède. 
 Certains milliardaires ont déjà  promis de donner la moitié de leur fortune."


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> en tentant de convaincre *leurs paires* d&#8217;en faire autant.



Leurs paires &#8230; de quoi ? :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (21 Juillet 2010)

Je sais pas si c'est encore dans le forum OSX, mais j'ai trouvé ça tellement beau, on dirait du Roi Heenok !  :love:



> Ont acheté des chaussures pour aller dans un bon magasin, si vous allez à un plus mauvais point ne peut pas acheter de bonnes chaussures, mais aussi très en colère, il n'ya aucune garantie après-vente, l'écoute d'un ami d'aujourd'hui, a bénéficié à www.blablabla.com d'un voyage, où les styles de chaussures fière allure sur les prix sont aussi bas prix, la rapidité de livraison. Ont voulu acheter s'il vous plaît aller à l'expérience d'un bar.
> Nike TN|TN Requin|Tn requin|Nike TN|Nike Ninja
> Bonjour, tout le monde, TN Requin le bon endroit shoping, En été, cliquez po bar lifting Let's! Chaussures, sacs, T-shirts, bikini, ECT, ... Nous avons besoin de votre soutien et votre confiance!Chers amis, s'il vous plaît arrêter temporairement vos traces Nike Tn Pour notre site Web Promenade Un regard sur Peut-être que vous trouverez le bonheur dans votre paradis du shopping de vue et de la terre Vous trouverez notre prix est plus approprié pour vous. Votre présence est notre plus grand plaisi r.


----------



## IP (21 Juillet 2010)

Cher (e) lauréat(e)

Nous venons par la présente lettre vous informer que vous faites parti des heureux gagnants de la tombola organisée par la structure Microsoft Windows Afrique et Swiss loto. Étant donne que ce message n est ni un virus ni un Spam, nous vous prions de prendre connaissance du message dans la notification de gain.
Vous êtes prie de contacter lhuissier de justice qui a eu a
superviser la tombola afin qu'il vous donne la marche a suivre
pour entrer en possession de votre lot.
CABINET MAITRE SIDIBE ALAIN

mail : me.sidibealain@yahoo.fr /   sidibe.alain@hotmail.fr

NB : vous êtes prie de lui faire parvenir les informations mentionnées dans la notification de gain.
Recevez encore une fois de plus nos vives félicitations.


            La direction
Microsoft Windows Afrique
               &
           Swiss loto


Fichier word attaché : 


*MICROSOFT SWISSE INTERNATIONALE 
*DIRECTION DE LA PROMOTION *DE L'INTERNET*ET DU JEUX DIRECTION DE LOTERIE
LOTERIE *INTERNATIONALE*MICROSOFT
***
Loterie Suisse*pour la
Promotion de l'Internet partout dans le monde
Réf. Nombre : 28/756/4007* 
Numéro de lot : 48 00 1547-CE66
Numéro de gain : AB 154C
*
*Monsieur/Madame***
*
Nous sommes heureux de vous informer du résultat des programmes internationaux de gagnants de loterie tenus il y a deux jours de cela à notre siège sis en  SWISSE. 
Votre adresse d'E-mail attachée au billet le numéro 9570015948-6410 avec le numéro de série 3648042- 510 a dessiné des numéros chanceux 4-14-66-71-07-36 qui en conséquence*gagne dans la 1ère catégorie avec quatre autres personnes, vous avez été donc approuvés pour percevoir*la somme 

*******************
*FÉLICITATIONS !*! FÉLICITATIONS ! FÉLICITATIONS! ! !***
*
*En raison du mélange vers le haut de quelques nombres et noms, nous demandons*de gardez l'information confidentielle*de votre gain*jusqu'à*la fin de vos*réclamations et que les fonds vous soit remis. 
Cela fait partie de notre protocole de sécurité pour éviter double réclamation et abus sans garantie de ce programme par quelques participants.***
Tous les participants ont été*tirés par un logiciel de pointe de vote d'ordinateur tiré parmi*plus de 20.000.000 compagnies et de 30.000.000 adresses d'E-mail*d'individu de partout dans le monde.
Ce programme promotionnel de l'Internet a lieu chaque*trois ans.****
Cette loterie a été favorisée et commandité par *Monsieur Bill Gates, président du plus grand logiciel du monde (Microsoft), nous espérons qu'avec une partie de votre gain vous allez contribuer à la promotion de swiss Lotto dans votre localité.


 PROCEDURE DE REMISE DE GAIN 

Veuillez envoyer par mail les informations vous concernant sous 72 heures a ladresse électronique de  MAITRE SIDIBE ALAIN huissier chargé de vous indiquer les conditions générales de remise de votre gain 
Email*: me.sidibealain@yahoo.fr / sidibe.alain@hotmail.fr 

FORMULAIRE GAGNANT SWISS LOTERIE 
Nom*: .	
Prénoms*: ..  
Pays*:   	 
Age*: . 
Ville*: .	
Sexe*:..  	
Code ..	
Adresse .	
Tel/Fixe:	
Email MSN*: .		
Profession*: ...
Montant de 
Nationalité*: .	
*Se rappeler que le lot doit être réclamé avant plus de deux semaines à compté d'aujourd'hui*après quoi tous les fonds non revendiqués seront reversés*à certains Organisme Internationaux de Santé et de Médecine.** 
*
Afin d'éviter certaines erreurs, nous vous rappelons de citer votre numéro de référence et numéros de lot dans le courrier que vous ferez parvenir à notre direction qui sont*:
Réf. Nombre :28/56/4007
Numéro de lot : 48 00 1547-CE66**
*
En outre, sil devrait y avoir n'importe quel changement d'adresse informez notre agent aussitôt que possible.**
Recevez*les félicitations une fois de plus de nos membres de personnel et nous vous remercions de faire partie de notre programme promotionnel.**
*
Note : Quiconque sous l'âge de 18 ans est automatiquement éliminé.*** 
Bien à vous,***
*
Le Directeur des Opérations
PHILIPPE CHAVATTE


----------



## r e m y (28 Juillet 2010)

Pas vraiment un SCAM, mais je ne résiste pas à vous mettre le lien vers ce "message publicitaire" des forums
http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/prochaine-generation-imac-269452.html#post6150541

Réflexion faite, je vous copie-colle le texte, l'original risquant d'être irrémédiablement détruit pas un modo en goguette... 



Bonjour il j'aime votre billet.Cuire au four pendant optimale, experts *tn requin* dit pieds très souple et rapide développement de l'enfant, si *air max* les orteils flexion ou souffre d'extrusion, très facile de se produire dans la, sélectionnez *nike air max* et acheter, donc attention particulière aux chaussures à porter *nike tn* des chaussures : acheter des chaussures co?teuses, le meilleur prix d'achat est moins chers *chaussures timberland* de chaussures, inappropriés peuvent changer dès que possible. Parce *timberland pas cher* que les enfants bipède augmentent plus rapidement, plus de 2 à 3 mois dans une paire de chaussures. Parce *bottes timberland* que l'enfant est au cours de la période, donc les pieds de sélectionnez et acheter doit être adapté pour enfants fantaisie pieds, talon ne doit pas dépasser deux centimètres. Chaussures, non seulement affecte les activités normales et les enfants entravera les enfants à pied positionner correctement. Chaussures est trop petites, peut affecter les muscles de la fièvre du développement de l'enfant et ligaments, les orteils, aussi faciles à se produire par extrusion ankylose. Merci beaucoup! thankyou!


----------



## Romuald (28 Juillet 2010)

Traduction automatique chinois -> anglais -> biélorusse -> français ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (3 Août 2010)

Bienvenue !

Veuillez vous mettre a jour votre information personnelle


La procédure est très simple :
 1. Cliquez sur METTRE A JOUR . pour ouvrir une fenêtre de navigateur sécurisée.

Merci de votre confiance,

Votre service


----------



## aCLR (16 Septembre 2010)

J'ai reçu ça suite à ma demande de disponibilité concernant ce véhicule






Ce qui me fais douter, ce sont les options dudit véhicule&#8230;




bonjour
je vous remercie d'avoir repondu à mon annonce.Ma voiture est toujour disponible et je la donne a toute personne interesséé qui pourra bien l'entretenir au prix de 500&#8364;  pour des raison financiere je voudrais vous expliqué que cette vente me permettrais de payer les frais de consultation de ma mere qui soufre depuis peu d'une maladie de coeur et vous n'aurez aucun frais mécanique a prevoir afin d'eviter les frais d'entretiens et du gardiernage ,controle technique :OK/ vehicule non fumeur. 
vitres teintées, radio/CD, airbag(s), alarme, ABS, jantes
alliage,vitres électriques,
verrouillage centralisé, direction assistée, climatisation, anti-démarrage, miroirs chauffants, anti-patinage. ,revision ok.Vous serez livrez avec tous ses papiers de la voiture y comprie( CERTIFICAT NON  GAGE , CARTE GRISE  , FACTURE  DE CONTROLE TECHNIQUE , CERTIFICAT DE SESSION  ,  CERTIFICAT D'AQUISITIOIN DU VEHICULE   ,CERTIFICAT DE CONFORMITE)  
Je l'ai confier a un livreur en france  qui est charger de votre livraison a votre domicile avec tous ses papiers
Donc si vous etes tjrs interessés veuillez me faire parvenir votre adresse afin de vous met en contacte avec le livreur a qui j'ai deposer. 
Nom:.......................... ..... 
Prenom:.......................
Adresse:...................
Pays:........................
Ville:........................ .....
Code Postal:...............
Tel:.......................... ........
         Voici les details que presente la voiture
Berline  Année :  1988  
Energie :  Diesel  kilométrage :  56 000 km


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai reçu ça suite à ma demande de disponibilité concernant ce véhicule
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ! il n'y avait pas que les options ! 



aCLR a dit:


> Energie :  Diesel  kilométrage :  56 000 km



Une mini diesel  Géant !


----------



## Arlequin (23 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Veuillez m'excuser pour mon intrusion dans votre vie,
mais  c'est par un pur hasard j'ai composé votre mail pour pouvoir vous  contacter, je ne vous connais pas et vous aussi au cas ou le mail est  valide je pourrai attendre une réponse de votre part.

Je me nomme  Monsieur PHILOCLES PATRICE, je suis un homme d?affaire, et j'ai passé  toute ma vie à travailler sans avoir une famille et même pas de relation  intime dans mon travail aussi.

Je suis à la recherche d'une  personne qui pourra seulement répondre à 3 de mes questions, et si ses  réponses me conviennent, la personne aura une surprise de ma part.
Une  surprise sérieuse, je ne m'amuse pas je suis très sérieux, pas trop  bavard, confiant en mes questions qui seront une clé de sortie pour  vous.

Vous vous présentez et vous répondez aux questions pour que je puisse vous faire part de la surprise attendue.

Mes questions

1) Qu'est ce que vaut le monde et tout ce qu'ils contient ?

2) Entre le pauvre et le mendiant qui aiderez vous le plus et pourquoi ?

3) La course à la richesse distrait tout le monde, vrai ou faux ?

Au  cas où vous trouverez 2 réponses qui me conviennent aussi,  j'accepterais de vous offrir la surprise attendue, mais vous avez 48h  pour répondre et si c'est pas fait je considérerai que votre mail est  invalide, parce que c'est chaque 2 jour j'envoie mon message à un mail  en faisant pareil au votre, et j'ai pas encore eu une personne digne de  mes questions.

Merci, j'attends vos réponses!

Amicalement,
Mr PHILOCLES PATRICE.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Septembre 2010)

Nan mais sans déconner! Sur quels sites vous surfez pour avoir des scams comme ça?
Moi j'ai que de trucs pour enlarger mon penis.


----------



## Fìx (28 Septembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi j'ai que de trucs pour enlarger mon penis.



Fais gaffe! C'est une grosse arnaque ces trucs!


----------



## jpmiss (28 Septembre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> Fais gaffe! C'est une grosse arnaque ces trucs!


Je sais pas, j'ai jamais eu l'intention d'essayer


----------



## 'chon (28 Septembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nan mais sans déconner! Sur quels sites vous surfez pour avoir des scams comme ça?
> Moi j'ai que de trucs pour enlarger mon penis.




moi aussi!!


----------



## Fìx (29 Septembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je sais pas, j'ai jamais eu l'intention d'essayer



Bah moi j'te le dis! C'est une grosse arnaque! 



(bon allez j'arrête, serait capable de croire que j'me suis vraiment torturé le zizi avec ces bidules!  )​


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> Bah moi j'te le dis! C'est une grosse arnaque!



Crois en son expérience ! 

Comme disait une ancienne collègue du temps de mes débuts professionnels : "après ça, les bouts sont bons, le problème, c'est que c'est le milieu qui plie !"


----------



## r e m y (29 Septembre 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> Bonjour,...
> 
> Mes questions
> 
> ...



Mince je ne pensais pas que Shogun sévissait ailleurs que dans le fil "jouons avec GoogleEarth"


----------



## Arlequin (29 Septembre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Mince je ne pensais pas que Shogun sévissait ailleurs que dans le fil "jouons avec GoogleEarth"



hin hin hin


----------



## teo (29 Septembre 2010)

Ce jour, sur un site internet de rencontres MSM _(aucun rapport avec Microsoft, ou le SM, hein&#8230;:rateau: )_ où j'ai mes habitudes:



> Bonsoir
> excuser le derrangement, on m'apelle jean-luc je suis africain de nationalité beninoise résidant au Benin.
> En réalité j'ai 22 ans d'age, je fais 172 cm de taille pour 59 kg de poids, je suis gay célibataire vivant encore avec ma mère.
> Je suis sur ce site a la recherche d'un homme pour amitier sincère pouvant conduire a une rencontre
> ...



Pitin, si son père a des millions, ça vaut peut-être la peine, non ?  (ah l'amitié sincère :love:  )

_Edit: le gars était en ligne en plus !_


----------



## Bombigolo (19 Novembre 2010)

Reçu celui la aujourd'hui , la copie du site de la poste est pas mal foutue 



Chère client(e),
L'accès à votre compte est totalement restauré
Nous avions restauré l'accès à votre compte.

Nous avons besoin maintenant que vous confirmez à nouveau Les informations de votre compte Banque Postale .
Veuillez suivre les étapes suivant : 

   1. Cliquez sur le lien ci-dessous pour ouvrir une fenêtre sécuriser.
   2. Confirmez que vous êtes le titulaire du compte, puis suivez les instructions.

 Le lien :    https://www.labanquepostale.fr/index/particuliers.html

Votre patience et vos efforts permettent d'accroître la sécurité de toute notre communauté bancaire .
La Banque Postale réinvente le crédit à la consommation.

Nous vous remercions pour votre confiance.

Patrick BACCHETTA
Directeur Service Client 
La Banque Postale
115, rue de Sèvres
75275 Paris Cedex 06 
Veuillez ne pas répondre à cet email. Les messages reçus a cette adresse ne sont pas lus et ne reçoivent donc aucune réponse.


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Décembre 2010)

Le dernier en date, la simplicité même :



> De :     PETE Denis <petedenis@sfr.fr>
> Objet :     Bonjour
> Date :     17 décembre 2010 15:12:55 HNEC
> À :     undisclosed-recipients:;
> ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Le dernier en date, la simplicité même :



Un Irlandais, peut être...
Même dans la merde, ces gens gardent une certaine classe...


----------



## naas (18 Décembre 2010)

Faut dire qu'il y a encore 20 ans ils y étaient. 
Ça aide


----------



## duracel (22 Décembre 2010)

Fondation!!! 

Tout d'abord, je sollicite votre indulgence pour solliciter votre aide concernant le contenu de mon e-mail, même si je suis mal à l'aise à discuter par le biais de cette manière, à cause de beaucoup de mails non sollicités sur Internet actuellement, mais je n'ai pas d'autre moyen de le faire dès maintenant, car la situation de ma santé se détériore. 

Je vous salut au nom de notre Dieu, nous devons adorer notre Dieu de tout notre cur parce que nous sommes destinés à rester sous la protection de son onction, lobéissance à ses commandements est le but de la vie, qui l'honore sera gardé sous sa main de bénédiction. 

INTRODUCTION: Je suis Mme Dobrila Stanislaus originaire de République de Hongrie, j'ai travaillé pour la Recherche sur la biodiversité en Nouvelle Calédonie pendant 7 ans. J'étais mariée à feu au Mr Victor Stanislaus Qui a été un pôle d'attraction pour des entreprises de bonne réputation (dans le pétrole) depuis de nombreuses années, quelque années après mon époux a été emportant par un arrêt cardiaque il y'a deux ans de cela c'est a dire en 2008. 

Nous avons vécu pendant 27 années ensemble avec un seul enfant, comme fils unique, qui lui aussi a trouvé la mort dans un horrible accident de voiture l'année dernière en 2009, cest pourquoi après le décès de mon mari, j'ai décidé de ne pas me remarier ou avoir un autre enfant en dehors de ma maison matrimoniale. 

Quant mon défunt mari était vivant il avait déposé la somme de Quatre million huit cent mille euros dans une Banque, cet argent est toujours est au sein de cet établissement Bancaire. Récemment, mon docteur m'a dit que je ne vais pas vivre plus de trois mois à cause dun cancer à lsophage très avancé. Ce qui me dérange plus cest a dire que le cancer dont je suis atteinte est langoisse au sujet de la récupération et du réinvestissement des biens de mon défunt époux. 

Après avoir su mon état de santé j'ai décidé de donner ces fonds à une organisation de charité ou une personne qui lutilisera de la manière que je vais indiquer ci-dessous. Je veux une organisation ou une personne qui croit en dieu qui emploiera ces fonds pour aider les orphelinats, les enfants démunis, les uvres humanitaires, etc. 

Jai pris cette décision à cause du décès de mon unique fils qui devrait bénéficier de cet argent et comme je ne veux pas que les efforts de mon mari soient dilapidés. Je ne veux pas que cet argent soit employé dans un chemin diabolique. C'est pourquoi je prends cette décision. Je n'ai pas peur de la mort par conséquent, je sais où je vais. Je sais que je vais être dans le cur de Dieu et avec Dieu tout est possible. 

Dès que je recevrai votre réponse je vous donnerai les informations pour rendre cette donation effective! Je vous enverrai également une lettre dautorisation qui vous rendra en tant que bénéficiaire actuel de ces fonds.Veuillez m'assurer que vous agirez en respectant les consignes que j'ai énumérées ci-dessus. 

Jespère recevoir votre réponse très bientôt, 

Mme Dobrila Stanislaus


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Décembre 2010)

> Dearest Respectful One.
> It's my pleasure to inform you for abusiness venture which I intend to establish in your country. Though we have not met before but I strongly believe that one has to risk confiding in someone to succeed sometimes in life.
> I am Miss Dora* Williams, the only daughter* of* late Mr & Mrs Gabriel Williams. My father was a very wealthy Cocoa and* Timber merchant inAbidjan , the economic capital of Ivory coast, my father was poisonedto death by his business associates on one of their outings on a business trip .
> My mother died when I was a baby and since then my father took me so special. Before the death of my father resently in* a private hospital here in Abidjan he secretly called me on his bedside and told me that, there is this amount of Fourteen Million U.SDollars (U$14,000,000.00) which he deposited in one of the prime banks hear* in Abidjan Cote d'Ivoire before he was poisoned by some unknown hoodlums.
> ...



héhé, je pensais naïvement que les Ivoiriens étaient un poil préoccupé par d'autres considérations actuellement... :rateau:


----------



## Mac à Rosny (2 Janvier 2011)

Voici un mail reçu *directement* en BAL perso suite à une PA sur MacG 
Il n'y en a aucune trace dans mes courriers reçus sur MacG.

Il provient de: carle@wanadoo.fr - carle@orange.fr

Il n'y a pas de membre enregistré sous ce nom sur MacG

Je ne donne pas suite.
Il est étonnant/regrettable que l'adresse perso soit directement accessible à partir de MacG. 
--
Annonce: Achat MacPro Quad core Xeon en panne (récupération processeur)

bonjour

envoyez moi un mail à 

carle@orange.fr

on va trouver une solution pour moins de 200 

bonne année 2011

http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php?product=96642


----------



## Arlequin (2 Janvier 2011)

Cher Monsieur / Madame: 

S'il vous pla?t nous permettre de troubler votre temps précieux! 

Nous sommes un commerce plus gros: (ulogo-online.net) 

Nous  l'agent du produit directement les fabricants et le soutien  d'expédition de gros et de chute, elles sont toutes d'origine et tout  neuf, sont livrés avec un an de garantie globale. En outre, si vous  financez un de nos produits est faux, nous vous enverrons à nouveau dix.  

Si vous avez le temps, il visite, et jetez un oeil à nos  produits et profiter de notre bon service. Hope établit une bonne  coopération avec vous. 

Merci d'avoir lu notre message. 

Meilleurs v?ux. 

Lorsque vous visitez notre site, s'il vous pla?t supprimer le "()"!!


----------



## da capo (4 Janvier 2011)

> Le 04/01/2011 10:59, Sylvie Harbourt a écrit :
> > Je suis madame  Sylvie harbourt  , ressortissante Canadienne ayant exercé
> > comme diplomate depuis des années et née le 18 janvier 1951
> >
> ...



Ma réponse :

_Chère Mme Harbourt,

je suis au regret de ne pas pouvoir répondre positivement à votre offre.

En effet, et malgré l'intérêt que suscite chez moi l'évocation d'un héritage et la possibilité d'en tirer un profit, je ne représente qu'une association vendant à des familles nanties de la viande issue de l'agriculture raisonnée.

La perspective d'user de cet héritage pour une fondation artistique n'appartient pas aux objectifs de notre association.

En revanche, dans le souci d'apporter aux nécessiteux un apport protéiné minimal mais essentiel, et ainsi libérer de la contrainte du marché l'accès aux produits carnés, je suis prêt à contacter un boucher qui saura faire le tri dans vos chairs et proposer sous vide des steaks, rôtis et salaisons qui enchanteront nos concitoyens les plus pauvres sans gréver leur budget déjà mis à mal par des décennies de crise économique.

Photographe amateur, je vous propose par ailleurs, afin de répondre à votre souci de valoriser la création artistique, de mettre en scène vos chairs préparées par le boucher à l'image d'un tableau de Arcimboldo.


Je vous serais donc reconnaissant de m'indiquer en réponse vos mensurations exactes : taille, poids et si vous le connaissez votre IMG (indice de maisse graisseuse). Vous comprendrez que nous ne pouvons pas mobiliser un boucher professionnel sans indications techniques et que nous tenons à proposer aux nécessiteux des produits d'une qualité contrôlée à la hauteur de nos prestations payantes.

Merci de nous envoyer un portrait afin de réaliser un premier projet de photographie "Arcimboldienne"


Bien cordialement

Cordialement,

le secrétaire de l'amap_


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2011)

"S'il vit à rebours" c'est qu'il n'est pas dans le vent de l'art bourre contemporain. Bof !
Est-il possible d'adhérer à l' AMAP ?

Et voici ce que je viens de recevoir :

Cher Monsieur

Je m'appelle Roger Graular et suis sous-secrétaire de l' Association pour une Meilleure Alimentation des Pauvres (AMAP) et je sollicite votre aide financière afin de développer notre département "viande bio". Nous avons déjà d'excellents grossistes, comme la société Da Capo, fournisseurs en viande certifiée "bio", mais nous manquons de personnel qualifié pour préparer la viande. Afin d'aider nos deux bénévoles, un boucher professionnel serait le bienvenu. Nous comptons sur votre sens de la solidarité pour participer au paiement du salaire de cette personne. Un virement minimal de 1 500 &#8364; par mois serait convenable.

Veuillez transmettre vos coordonnées à l'AMAP dans le but de régler cette affaire.

Recevez ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Janvier 2011)

> c'est le dernier alerte pour acceder a votre compte le plus vite possible.
> 
> 
> PayPal
> ...



Ptain, c'est con, j'ai pas de compte Popaul...


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain, c'est con, j'ai pas de compte Popaul...



ne leur dis pas ! je n'ai pas fini mes achats ! 

reçu ce matin :



> Guten Tag,
> 
> 
> I work with the Finance Monetary Auditing Unit here in the Netherlands, On the 9th of Nov 2010 during our Last inspection, My
> ...



Mijn vriend Steve, ontving ik uw brief

aber weiß ich nicht welche Sprache Sie zu antworten&#8230;

Best regards
Rémi


----------



## Bombigolo (28 Janvier 2011)

Heuuuu , j'ai pas de compte à la poste , va vraiment falloir en ouvrir un 







Les informations concernant votre compte:
Cher utilisateur La Banque Postale :

Attention! Votre Compte La Banque Postale A ete limite!

Dans le cadre de notre securite Mesures, nous procedons regulierement à l'activite de l'ecran La Banque Postale d'apprendre recemment Vous ont contacte apres avoir releve un probleme sur votre Account.We demande des informations Aupres de vous pour la raison suivante:

Notre systeme a detecte charges inhabituelles  une carte de credit liee à votre Compte La Banque Postale.

Cliquez Ici pour activer votre compte
Cordialement,

La Banque Postale Email ID: 5138-8872

Departement de l'examen des comptes de La Banque Postale.

Le Corp Copyright 1999-2010 La Banque Postale. Tous droits reserves.


----------



## macarel (29 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ne leur dis pas ! je n'ai pas fini mes achats !
> 
> reçu ce matin :
> 
> ...



Hmm, vu ta maîtrise du néerlandais, j'éviterai de lui répondre dans cette langue


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2011)

macarel a dit:


> Hmm, vu ta maîtrise du néerlandais, j'éviterai de lui répondre dans cette langue



je suis bien d'accord avec toi d'ailleurs le néerlandais, lequel ? flamand, hollandais, batave ?  

d'ailleurs sa maitrise du néerlandais frise l'anglallemand


----------



## macarel (31 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> je suis bien d'accord avec toi d'ailleurs le néerlandais, lequel ? flamand, hollandais, batave ?
> 
> d'ailleurs sa maitrise du néerlandais frise l'anglallemand



Personnellement le néerlandais "zaans" me va très bien, bai ut hoisie de kluft op


----------



## Arlequin (1 Février 2011)

macarel a dit:


> Personnellement le néerlandais "zaans" me va très bien, bai ut hoisie de kluft op



geints es uk giene kak ze moat


----------



## da capo (1 Février 2011)

Bonjour ,

Je suis Mr Hostine Kayas, Je viens vers vous car j\'aimerais bénéficier de vos prestations pour l anniversaire de mariage de ma femme et moi .

En effet, je voudrais que vous contribuiez à lanimation des cérémonies.
Je vous communique alors les informations concernant les cérémonies .....

Lieu : Résidence Kayas
Date : le 04/03/2011  au  06/03/2011
Heure : 20h :00h ( vous aurez environ 1 h de prestation / Jour )
Nombres d\'invités : 115 personnes
Pays : Êgypte (Afrique )
Ville : Caire


Veuillez SVP me faire votre proposition d\'animation pour ces soirées  , ainsi quun devis .

Concernant votre déplacement et le règlement du cachet, voici nos conditions :

* Nous assurons  à  100%  lhébergement et la restauration
* Nous assurons  à 100 %  les frais de transport ( Billet davion )
* Vous serez accueillis a laéroport , et accompagnés a lhôtel .
* Les 50% du  cachet vous sont réglé a l\'avance et le reste sur place ( En euros )  après ou avant  votre 1ere prestation .

Ainsi donc, pour le transport voici les coordonnées d une compagnie de voyages avec lesquels je travail regulierement :

AFRIQUEVOYAGES
afriquevoyages@hotmail.fr
kalache LAMAS
contacts : 00225 03 47 12 10

Aussi , veuillez leur contacter pour leur donner tout ce qu ils auront besoin afin d émettre vos billets ,
vous m enverrez la facture par la suite pour que je la règle directement .

Veuillez SVP me faire parvenir un devis total , afin que je puisse l\' analyser et que vous puissiez me faire parvenir par la suite un contrat d\'engagement
pour officialiser tout ce qui a été énoncé , vu que je suis actuellement à  Casa en mission de travail.

Pour plus d\'information vous êtes prier de m\'écrire ou m\'appeler de préférence sur mon roaming ( 00225 67 51 11 49 )

NB: Nous avons prévus 115 personnes ,mais la salle des soirées réserver en accueillir 175 personnes  .

Veuillez aussi  vous renseigner sur les conditions dentrée en Égypte, vu le peu de temps que nous avons .

En attente de vous lire ,
Bien à vous ,

Directeur a l\'organisation
Mr Hostine Kayas
Contact:    00225 67 51 11 49

PS : veuillez me joindre dès reception de ce mail pour de plus amples information .


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2011)

encore un :love: :



> --
> 
> Bonjour
> 
> ...


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2011)

Hello Dear,
forgive me for contacting you like this but please i am in desperate need of your assistance. for security and safety of my life i can not disclose to you my name at this moment. i am the wife of a high profile mayor and congressman who was a member of Philippine President Gloria Arroyo&#8217;s political party. who was recently killed in the Philippine by gunmen on 20th may 2007.
My husband was also the vice-chairman of House Committees on Dangerous Drugs and Trade and Industry in Philippine which made him to have many enemies, so after receiving his first death threat, he decided to give to me the sum of $18,000,000 million dollars for the up keeping and future of our children and asks me to put it in a metallic box and deposit it in a security and finance company in abroad just in case anything ever happen to him. Which i did and deposited the money under a secret arrangement as family treasure. This means that the security company does not know the content of this trunk box.
Since the death of my late husband,the Philippine state government has blocked i and my late husband accounts through the help of my late husband's family. Also my late husband brothers have succeeded in collecting from me all the landed properties of my late husband,trying to leave me with nothing.
I am contacting you because I want you to help me in securing the box of money that i deposited in the security company in your country for the future of my children. My late husband family made it impossible for me to move out of the house as they are monitoring me.
I hope to trust you as some one who will not sit on this money when you claim it. i will give you 15% of the total money after you have secured the box for your assistance to me. For safety reasons i will close my profile on this site so if you are willing to help me,email me at (corvelas@yahoo.com.ph )
Best regards


----------



## subsole (17 Février 2011)

Ma première contribution à ce topic que je découvre.
Je n'ai pas de messagerie SFR. ^^


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2011)

skype&#8230;


Name: Abdulla Shaef Ibrahim
My email address:ibahimmaab0088@hotmail.com

Hello Goulet,

Compliments of the day to you. *I have tried to reach you on Skype phone, but your line was busy, so I decided to write you this message. I have been in *search of someone with this last name "Goulet", so when I saw your name online, I was pushed to contact you and see how best we can *assist each other. I am Abdulla shaef Ibrahim, a Bank Officer here in Dubai (United Arab Emirates) to be precise. I believe it is the wish of almighty Allah (God) for me to come *across you now. I am having an important business discussion I wish to share with you which I believe will interest you, *because it is in connection with your last name and you are going to benefit from it. *

One Late Peter Goulet, a citizen of your country had a fixed deposit with my bank in 2005 for 60 calendar months, valued at USD$18,400,000.00 (Eighteen *Million, Four Hundred Thousand US Dollars) the due date for this deposit contract was 27th of December 2010. Sadly Peter was among the death victims in *the May 26 2006 Earthquake disaster in Jawa, Indonesia that killed over 5,000 people. *He was in Indonesia on a business trip and *that was how he met his *end. *My bank management is yet to know about his death, I knew about it because he was my friend and I am his account officer. Peter did not mention any Next of Kin/ Heir when the account was opened, and he was not married and no children. Last week my Bank Management requested that Peter should give instructions on what to do about his funds, if to renew the contract. I know this will happen and that is why I have been looking for a means to handle the *situation, because if my Bank Directors happens to know that Peter is dead and do not have any Heir, they will take the funds for their personal *use, so I don't want such to happen. That was why I started searching for means to get someone that has the same last name with Peter and from the same country, when I saw your last name I was happy and I am now seeking your co-operation to present you as Next of Kin/ Heir to the account, since you have the same last name with him and from the same country, and my bank head quarters will release the account to you. There is no *risk involved; the transaction *will be executed under a legitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of law. 
It is better that we claim the money, than allowing the Bank Directors to take it, they are rich already. *I am not a greedy *person, so I am suggesting we *share the funds equal, 50/50% to both parties, my share will assist me to start my own company *which has been my dream. *Let me know your mind on this and *please do treat this information as TOP SECRET. We shall go over *the details once I receive your urgent response strictly through my personal email address, ibahimmaab0088@hotmail.com
We can as well discuss this on phone; let me know when you will be available to speak with me on Skype. *Have a nice day and *God bless. Anticipating your communication.

Regards,
Abdulla.
ibahimmaab0088@hotmail.com


----------



## Fìx (18 Février 2011)

Me demande vraiment où qu'vous pouvez bien aller trainer pour que votre adresse soit la cible de ces scams! Perso, j'en ai jamais eu un seul dans le genre! :rateau:


_Et pourtant, dieu sait que j'en ai écumé des sites pornos!_ :love:


----------



## aCLR (5 Mai 2011)

Je suis riche



> Objet : Vous avez gagné  733,778.85
> Date : 5 mai 2011 20:23:55 HAEC
> De :   administrator@gkk-it.com
> À :   undisclosed-recipients: ;
> Répondre à :   santaslucias@aol.com


----------



## patlek (6 Mai 2011)

Yen a qui ont de la chance...

Moi , pendant ce temps là:


Bonjour,

Je fais le beau car j'ai toujours des montres de reve et tout le monde hallucine mais s'ils savaient mon secret qui se trouve sur http-----------.com A ce qu'il faut pour faire le beau.


----------



## loustic (6 Mai 2011)

aCLR cela fait environ 536 172 , pas terrible !
Je connais quelqu'un qui répond à ce genre de scam en remplissant le formulaire avec des données bidon, sauf l'adresse qui devient celle de la gendarmerie du coin. Bon, si ça l'amuse...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2011)

> Crédit Mutuel
> 
> En raison de l'accès non autorisé possible, nous avons
> temporairement
> ...



Bon, si j'avais eu un compte et une carte au crédit mutuel, je ne sais pas si je me serais inquiété, mais voilà, je n'ai rien dans cette banque !


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2011)

> Chère Cliente,
> Suite a la verification des comptes ainsi que les cartes de credit, nous avons eu une erreur critique concernant votre compte freebox. Nous vous demandons de mettre a jour votre compte le plus tot possible. Vous avez un delai de 24h pour retablir l'acces a votre compte sinon ce dernier sera definitivement supprime dans notre serveur.
> 
> 
> ...



Au delà du fait, qu'il n'y a aucun compte Freebox associé à l'adresse de réception de ce mail, les apprentis escrocs ont oublié de modifier l'adresse web&#8230;

Résultat : on clique et hop erreur 404


----------



## patlek (13 Juin 2011)

J' ai eut le meme 2 fois




Direct a la boite a spam.


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2011)

eh!! j'ai le plus beau de tous je pense... un scam en live sur les forums de MacG:

http://forums.macg.co/video/gravure-et-conversion-723472.html#post8814462



Je vous rassure je ne réponds pas pour toucher mon chèque...


----------



## 'chon (19 Juin 2011)

[DM]x7afgz_mina-celentano-parole-parole-1972_music[/DM]



______
chez 'chon
'chon mado teo

*f*u*n
italia bella

et en pensées, Dalida, évidemment

(teo)
______

J'imaginerais bien 'chon derrière des platines, un soir, sur la terrasse
d'Anthinéa..

(mado)

_____

ouais c'est moi aka plastic de rêve. . 

​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juin 2011)

ça faisait longtemps, assez bien fait pour une fois ! :mouais: :sleep:


----------



## da capo (23 Juin 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Au delà du fait, qu'il n'y a aucun compte Freebox associé à l'adresse de réception de ce mail, les apprentis escrocs ont oublié de modifier l'adresse web
> 
> Résultat : on clique et hop erreur 404



Dans ce message, les apprentis s'étaient trompés dans l'adresse, dans celui-là ils ont carrément oublié de mettre un lien

ils ne sont pas prêts pour passer la pratique du BacPro SCAM les cocos


----------



## RKei (27 Juin 2011)

ou c'est une technique pour dévaloriser le scam, montrer à quel point c'est ridicule.. comme ça quand un de qualité arrive, les gens tombent dans le panneaux


----------



## Philippe (16 Juillet 2011)

Salutations à vous,

Nous sommes MecTech Packaging Machinery Ltd, nous fabriquons des machines de construction et d'étanchéité des machines dans la ville de Taipei à Taiwan.

Nous demandons à votre service pour devenir notre directeur représentant de votre région,

Ces derniers mois, nous avons augmenté le volume élevé de ventes de nos produits en Europe, et nous avons actuellement ne disposent pas toute succursale dans votre ville, donc nous avons besoin de votre service à notre directeur de représentant de la succursale.

Aucun expirence nécessaire, MecTech besoins d'un représentant qui peut travailler en ligne de la maison ou du travail, cette position est très flexible et n'affectera pas votre emploi actuel.
Votre salaire sera basée entre  990 -  1477 mensuelles pour les 3 premiers mois, et la prime supplémentaire sera ajoutée plus augmenté en salaire basé sur perfomance.

Remarque: Vous devez avoir 18 une ci-dessus, et doit avoir le droit de travailler dans votre pays.
Pour plus d'informations s'il vous plaît communiquer avec notre service clientèle au: JOBS@MECTECH-TW.CO.UK

Cordialement,


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2011)

C'est quoi cet avatar? :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juillet 2011)

Bon je sais pas si ça a déjà été posté mais je m'en fout vu que ça m'a bien fait rigoler:

[YOUTUBE]Z7vB8cw6jTE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (30 Juillet 2011)

tu peu pas test  ?  (ben quoi histoire que l'on rigole  )


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Septembre 2011)

(Dans le mail il y a un logo ressemblant de la C.A.F, j'ai juste fait un copier-coller du mail)
(Et ma CAF n'a pas mon adresse mail)

Bienvenue
Nous avons étudié vos droits à partir du 10 Mai 2011 Il apparait apres culcul pour Caisse d'Allocations Familiales pour la periode du 10.05.2011 au 30.08.2011,vous n'avez rien recu alors que vous aviez droit a 415,21 Euro.

« Tout savoir sur votre facture »

Votre Caisse d'Allocations familiales. Le 05 Septembre 2011


Service Client
www.caf.fr


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Il apparait apres *culcul*



faudrait vraiment être cul-cul pour y croire, alors


----------



## OlivierMarly (8 Septembre 2011)

c'est juste avant la praline? j'ai bon?


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Septembre 2011)

Et vlan, encore de quoi être exaspéré 
(j'ai fait une capture d'écran mail afin que personne ne clique intempestivement)


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Et vlan, encore de quoi être exaspéré
> (j'ai fait une capture d'écran mail afin que personne ne clique intempestivement)



J'ai particulièrement aimé le "EDF Haut débit" (le courant arrive plus vite, sans doute) !


----------



## IP (21 Octobre 2011)

Un scam rigolo (si on croit dans le foie de dieu...) :rateau:
J'aime bien l'adresse de l'expéditeur...:love:



> De : SUZANNE PALAT <clientel_s@yahoo.fr>
> Bonjour,
> Je m'excuse pour cette intrusion, je me nomme Suzane PALAT née le 03 Juin 1945 originaire de la  Suisse . J'ai du vous contacter de cette sorte parce que je souhaite faire une chose très importante. Cela vous semblera étonnant bien vrai que vous ne me connaissez pas et que je ne vous connais pas. Si vous aviez été choisi pour bénéficier de ma donation c'est grâce aux uvres de DIEU et ceci suite à des jours de jeûnes et de prières intenses alors je conclu que DIEU réserve un miracle dans votre vie puisque dans mes prières j'ai toujours demandé faire DON de mes biens à une personne ayant la foie en DIEU . En fait,Je souffre d'un cancer du cerveau qui est en phase terminale, mon médecin traitant vient de m'informer que mes jours sont comptés du fait de mon état de santé dégradé. Selon ce que le Docteur m'a justifié une Boule s'installe présentement dans ma cage cérébrale, j'ai cette maladie depuis plus de 4 ans. Je suis veuve et je n'ai pas eu d'enfant. Je suis hospitalisée à LONDRES en ANGLETERRE .
> J'envisage de faire une donation de tous mes biens. J'ai presque vendu mes affaires dont une compagnie pétrolière , une partie de tout cet argent sera versée à différentes associations, des centres d'aide aux orphelins et aux sans abri. Je ne sais pas dans quel domaine d'activité vous exercez mais je souhaiterais vous aider à aider les autres. J'ai en ce moment dans mon coffre fort en banque une malette noire contenant des biens familiaux équivalant à une somme de $ 2.025.000 (deux millions vingt cinq mille Dollars ) que j'avais gardé pour un projet de construction. Je serai grée de vous donner cet argent qui pourra vous aider dans votre entreprise et vos projets , je vous prie d'accepter cela car c'est un don de DIEU que je vous fait et cela sans rien demander en retour.Je souffre énormement et j'ai très peur de mourir sans connaitre la destination de mes biens , je n'arrive presque pas à dormir la nuit comme la journée car je ne veux pas mourir sans avoir fait don de tous ces biens sinon je pense que cela serait un gâchis.Veuillez me répondre directement sur mon mail le plus utilisé qui est :suzannepalat@hotmail.fr . Que la Paix et la miséricorde de Dieu soient avec vous.
> ...


----------



## OlivierMarly (31 Octobre 2011)

Bien entendu, je n'ai pas de compte au crédit mutuel, mais de toute façon, vu l'orthographe...

Le pire est que l'attachement est vérolé.


De : Crédit Mutuel  <info@creditmutuel.fr>
Date : 31 octobre 2011 03:46:24 HNEC
Objet : Mesures de sécurité

En raison de l'accès non autorisé est possible, nous avons 
temporairement
désactivé votre compte.

Pour lever la suspension, s'il vous plaît confirmer que votre 
compte n'a pas été
volés.
Pour ce faire, s'il vous plaît télécharger et remplir le 
formulaire ci-joint html.

Désolé pour le dérangement, mais votre sécurité est notre top
priorité.

Cordialement,
service clientèle



Crédit Mutuel © 2011


J'aime bien: "votre sécurité est notre top priorité"


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Octobre 2011)

Reçu idem ce jour, et il y a quelques semaines.
J'ai bien sûr évité de cliquer sur le lien, on se doute que c'est vérolé 
Noublié pas de m'enoyez vos don, votre securit en dépant


----------



## Joachim du Balay (30 Janvier 2012)

et maintenant le phishing ...qui met en garde contre le phishing...

j'aime bien le conseil: "soyez vigilant "... _ :rateau:
_


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2012)

Je l'ai eu ce matin, j'ai poubellisé direct. Le lien renvoyait sur quoi ?

Tiens je viens de faire une 'tite recherche, il semblerait que ce ne soit pas un scam


----------



## Joachim du Balay (30 Janvier 2012)

comme j'étais sur PC/Windows, je n'ai pas vérifié où ça menait, l'adresse semblait bizarroïde (pas celle indiquée dans ton lien)...


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Je l'ai eu ce matin, j'ai poubellisé direct. Le lien renvoyait sur quoi ?
> 
> Tiens je viens de faire une 'tite recherche, il semblerait que ce ne soit pas un scam



Abonné Bleu Ciel, j'ai reçu le même; mais comme je suis méfiant, je n'ai cliqué sur rien 
Si je veux m'informer sur mon abonnement edf, je le fais moi-même.
Ma banque m'informe aussi officiellement des périls du phishing, je lis mais ne réponds jamais.
Trier tous ces vrais et faux messages ne sera pas facile pour nos rejetons :afraid:


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2012)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Abonné Bleu Ciel, j'ai reçu le même; mais comme je suis méfiant, je n'ai cliqué sur rien
> Si je veux m'informer sur mon abonnement edf, je le fais moi-même.
> Ma banque m'informe aussi officiellement des périls du phishing, je lis mais ne réponds jamais.
> Trier tous ces vrais et faux messages ne sera pas facile pour nos rejetons :afraid:


En fait, pas la peine de trier : ta réaction - j'ai la même et la conseille à tous mes proches - est la bonne : ne jamais cliquer sur un lien fourni par mail, mais aller sur le site de l'émetteur ou prétendu tel pour partir sur de bonnes bases. C'est plus long, plus ch...t, mais surtout plus sur, sauf bien sur piratage de DNS, mais bon, la ce n'est plus du scam.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> sauf bien sur piratage de DNS, mais bon, la ce n'est plus du scam.



Hein ?  Comment ? :affraid: Tu tapes les URL dans ton navigateur ? :mouais: Tu ne te sers pas directement des adresses IP ? :hein: Gibier de pirate informatique, va !


----------



## Bombigolo (1 Février 2012)

Un petit melange de franglais pour celui ci , j'aurais eu un compte chez eux &#8230; j'aurais eu peur 

Cher Client(e) .



Votre Carte visa a été utilisée une utilisation illégale par l'Adresse ip 82.66.XXX.XXX 
Nous avons déterminer que quelqu&#8217;un a peut-être utiliser Votre Carte sans votre autorisation. 
Nous avons envoyé ce message Pour connecter sur le site de Crédit Agricole.
et accéder à votre espace sécurisé, et Mettre a jour de votre Carte Credit .

Note : Si ce n'est pas achève le 30/01/2012 nous serons contraints de suspendre votre carte indéfiniment ,car elle peut être utilisée pour fraude
Cliquez sur le lien et suivez la procédure indiquer pour Mettre a jour de votre  Carte Crédit.


La procédure est très simple :
Cliquez sur le lien ci-dessous pour ouvrir une fenêtre de navigateur sécurisée.
Confirmez que vous êtes bien le titulaire du compte et suivez les instructions.
  Accéder à votre compte

Nous vous remercions de l'attention immédiate que vous voudrez porter à cette question. Nous espérons que vous comprendrez qu'il s'agit d'une mesure de sécurité destinée à vous protéger et à protéger votre compte. Nous vous prions de nous excuser pour la gêne occasionnée.

Merci,

Crédit agricole

Nous nous excusons de la gène occasionnée.

Bien Cordialement 

Bob Parsons
Directeur Service Client


Copyright © 2012 Crédit agricole (France) Crédit agricole.FR 




------------------------------------------



Allez , encore un , ou en tant que fidele client orange mobile ( que je ne suis pas )
on m'invite à aller sur le lien suivant :
http://www.lukierdj2.com/validation...573979dda63dc67486cc08230e01d750573979dda63dc

Plus vicieux celui la , car les gogos attirés par un Ipad et autres bijoux technologiques 
ne manqueront pas de tenter leur chance sur un SMS dont je n'ose imaginer le prix &#8230;


----------



## teo (1 Février 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Je l'ai eu ce matin, j'ai poubellisé direct. Le lien renvoyait sur quoi ?
> 
> Tiens je viens de faire une 'tite recherche, il semblerait que ce ne soit pas un scam



Si EDF n'est même pas capable de faire une newsletter qui soit propre, c'est à mourir de rire. Jaune  . Je l'ai reçue aussi et ça a viré à la boite à spam.


----------



## Bombigolo (23 Février 2012)

Encore la poste , 
bien sur pas de compte chez eux &#8230;


Cher Client(e) .

Par mesures de securite et par notre experience , Nous controlons tous les charges inhabituelles liees a votre compte.
Nous avons le regret de vous informer que votre compte sera limite , a cause d'un mouvement inhabituel sur votre compte

Pour supprimer cette limitation veuillez mettre a jour de votre information personnelle concernant votre compte  :

Cliquez sur le lien suivant : Pour mettre a jour vos informations personnelle ..
Connectez-vous
Mise a jour vos informations personnelles
Reconnectez-vous

Merci,

Copyright © 2012 Banque Postale (France) labanquepostale.fr


----------



## Joachim du Balay (15 Mars 2012)

un nouveau ?

(l'adresse du lien "répondre maintenant": _amatuer_(sic)_sexoutdoor.com..._   )


----------



## subsole (15 Mars 2012)

> Service free
> 
> Votre montant a ete rufusee par votre operateur .
> 
> ...



:rateau:


----------



## Bombigolo (19 Avril 2012)

La j'ai un peu flippé :rose:
J'etais en effet deux jours plus tot sur le site Apple pour aider une copine à choisir un portable 
Ce n'est qu'en cliquant sur le lien ( dans la precipitation ) et en recevant un fichier exe que j'ai compris 

-------------------------------


Chère Client(e), 

Pour faire suite à notre précédent mail, nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que votre commande est validée.

suite à votre commande n°EO202608527  passée sur le site apple.com et expédiée. Nous vous transmettons la facture correspondante.

Vous trouverez votre facture 50522231823V en télérèglement concernant votre commande EO202608527 du 3 jan 2012 sur le lien suivant :

http://www.apple.com/clients/download/facture50522231823v.zip

Ce message confirme que vous avez acheté les articles suivants :

Apple - Macbook - Ordinateur portable 13" - Intel Core 2 Duo - 250 Go - RAM 2048 Mo - MacOS X 10.6 - Jusqu'à 10h d'utilisation - NVIDIA GeForce GT 320M - Blanc

Montant total de la commande : EUR 995,11
Infos livraison                   : Commande expédiée en 1 colis
Mode de livraison             : Prioritaire
Conditions de livraison      : Envoyer les articles en un minimum de colis
Total articles (HT)             : EUR 823,18
Livraison (HT)                   : EUR 6,68
Emballage cadeau TTC      : EUR 2,17
---------------------------   
Total HT :    EUR 832,03
TVA       :    EUR 163,08
---------------------------  
Montant total pour cette commande :    EUR 995,11

Le montant à payer vous sera facturé à l'aide du moyen de paiement que vous avez choisis :

Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que votre colis 6920829110901078 est prêt.

Il sera donc confié à notre transporteur en charge de sa livraison très prochainement.

Notre prochain mail vous confirmera la bonne prise en charge de votre colis par le transporteur.

Vous pouvez bien entendu suivre votre commande via votre Espace clients.

Nous vous remercions de votre confiance.

Nous vous en souhaitons bonne réception et espérons vous retrouver
très prochainement


Cordialement,
Votre Service Clients


----------



## da capo (12 Mai 2012)

Ah la la, j'ai bien eu du mal à retrouver ce fil mais pour le coup j'ai fait tous les efforts nécessaires pour pouvoir vous faire partager ce magnifique message.

Mais avant tout, je précise que l'adresse mail à laquelle il m'a été envoyé est celle que j'utilise *exclusivement* pour macgénération.

Bon, nos admins sont des pros, donc je passe au message lui même.


> Salut,
> 
> Voici une histoire .... Fabrice 31 ans vivant a Paris. Garcon banal sans
> histoire, pas trop mal physiquement avec du charme.
> ...



Pour ceux qui se sentent proches de Fabrice, j'ai conservé le lien

Bises.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Ah la la, j'ai bien eu du mal à retrouver ce fil mais pour le coup j'ai fait tous les efforts nécessaires pour pouvoir vous faire partager ce magnifique message.
> 
> Mais avant tout, je précise que l'adresse mail à laquelle il m'a été envoyé est celle que j'utilise *exclusivement* pour macgénération.
> 
> ...



Tiens, je l'ai eu aussi, celui là, il y a quelques mois :rateau:


----------



## da capo (12 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, je l'ai eu aussi, celui là, il y a quelques mois :rateau:



Toi, je ne sais pas.
Mais en ce qui me concerne 0 love affair au boulot !!!


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mai 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Toi, je ne sais pas.
> Mais en ce qui me concerne 0 love affair au boulot !!!



Tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Toi, je ne sais pas.
> Mais en ce qui me concerne 0 love affair au boulot !!!



Moi, j'ai juste fait un clic sur la corbeille d'Outlook quand je l'ai vu


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mai 2012)

Une variante de free. 

Chér(e) Client(e),
Votre pr&#941;levement bancaire a été refusée par votre banque. Afin de regular&#943;ser votre situation
veuillez vous refferez ci-dessous:

Cliquez-ici pour résoudre ce probl&#941;me.

Lors d'echec de regular&#943;sation de votre situation, nous procéderons à la susp&#949;ns&#943;on de votre
fourniture d'energie. Cette intervention vous sera facturée.

Merci de votre confiance.*
EDF Services Clients 2012


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2012)

suite a une annonce sur thegoodcorner pour un frigo j'ai reçu ce mail :



> bonjour,
> 
> 
> il est toujours disponible
> ...



rien de méchant et je réponde que oui il est toujours disponible et je reçois ce mail :



> Bonsoir
> J'accuse bonne réception de votre réponse et je suis d'accord pour
> l'achat  mais avant je tiens vous dire que je suis actuellement hors
> du pays pour des raisons professionnelles.   .
> ...



et je lui répond :



> je ne manquerai de transmettre votre messages a mes amis qui sont régulièrement en contact avec Mr Jeannot Ahoussou-Kouadio*



* il s'agit du premier ministre de Cote D'Ivoire


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Juin 2012)

Ben t'es con ! T'avais l'argent et le frigo.

S'il ne vient pas t'as tout gagné


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2012)

tu veux pas un frigo ?


----------



## r e m y (3 Juin 2012)

J'ai hésité à mettre ce mail dans cette catégorie "Scams", car je n'ai toujours pas compris le but recherché par son auteur, d'autant que l'URL indiquée en fin de message ne mène nulle part...

Bon je le soumets tout de même à votre sagacité:

de:           jean-louis.borde(at)wanadoo.fr
objet: 	Reproduction de phénomènes surprenants et impactants

Bonjour

Reproduction de phénomènes surprenants et impactants, utilisant la pensée, les émotions, les sensations d&#8217;un ou plusieurs individus, par le biais de la communication non verbale et d'autres techniques de suggestion mentale : transmission de pensée, de prédiction ou encore divination de nom ou de souvenir.

Pour moi, le mentalisme est une façon de connaître mon interlocuteur, de lui révéler une émotion, une personnalité, un être cher. A travers ces expériences, il se met à l&#8217;écoute de ses émotions et transcende ses croyances et son esprit cartésien.

Ma maîtrise de l'illusionnisme alliée à des études de communication m'ont naturellement amené à m'intéresser au comportement humain ainsi qu'aux thérapies cognitives.

Dès l'âge de 13 ans, j'ai commencé à m'initier au mentalisme, avant d'en approfondir ma connaissance au cous de mes voyages. Dans mon spectacle Lire dans vos esprits, j'ai mis en &#339;uvre certaines de mes connaissances : prédictions, transmission des sensations à distance...

Spécialisé dans la maîtrise des certitudes et comportements humains, j'utilise la télépathie, la télékinésie et la transmission de pensée. L'art est une façon de lire l'autre, de lui révéler une émotion, une personnalité, un être qui lui est cher, et d'écouter ses émotions.

En faisant du public l'acteur de chaque spectacle, j'essaie à chaque fois de lui faire vivre une expérience humaine inoubliable afin de repousser ses croyances et de provoquer son esprit cartésien.


http://1c.fr/NXY


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Juin 2012)

Déjà vu sans doute, mais tellement beau


----------



## subsole (18 Juin 2012)

> Hi
> 
> I am Abdoulaye Camara  a native of Sadiola  Village  GOLD MINES
> COMPANY LIMITED  in Republic  of Mali  West Africa .
> ...



Voullez vous faire d'excellentes affaires "in Bamako - Mali" ?


----------



## patlek (22 Juin 2012)

J' aime bien celui ci:

Societe Telecom <aaaa@cheapchurchsigns.com>
	Objet : 	Votre Service Abonnee

(Donc envoyé par "societé telecom")

Le message;

Bonjour : 

Nous vous prions de bien vouloir vous connecter a votre compte ,et active vos informations confidentielles! 
Vous avez un delai de 24 h pour retabli l acces a votre compte dans le cas contraire , Ce dernier sera definitivement annulee.

1) Cliquez sur le lien ci-dessous.
2) Remplir tous les champs, et enregistrez votre profil. 

Cliquez Ici. 

Merci pour votre comprehension.
Aucune reclamation ne sera acceptee a defaut d'une reponse immediate de votre part.
des reception de votre fiche nous vous contacterons sur le numero que vous allez fournir.

Votre Service Abonnee


"nous vous contacterons sur le numero que vous allez fournir.", ben... ils sont pas censé avoir un numéro a moi???


----------



## Joachim du Balay (23 Juin 2012)

j'ai eu aussi...
le plus amusant: l'adresse du lien à cliquer s'intitule _cheap__surchsigns.com/1fre.php_
c'est un fait que c'est très _cheap_, comme méthode...


----------



## macinside (13 Juillet 2012)

[mozinor style]
suis a une annonce que j'ai passé sur The Good Corner je reçois en 4X exemplaires ce mail :



> Bonsoir,
> Veuillez me contacté si votre annonce est toujours d'actualité a mon adresse email:annesophie714@gmail.com.
> 
> Cordialement



je sais déjà a quoi m'attendre 

je répond



> bonsoir,
> 
> il est toujours disponible
> 
> cordialement



je reçois cela : 



> Vu les l&#8217;état de votre annonce je suis parfaitement convaincu,mais je
> suis malheureusement en Belgique et je souhaiterais donc que vous
> expédiez le colis par Chronopost à un contact qui est au Ghana et pour
> le mode de paiement je propose de vous règler par paypal avec tous les
> ...



je vais jouer avec "elle" :love:

ma réponse :



> bonsoir,
> 
> il y en a pour 150 euros, est vous toujours intéressez ?
> 
> ...



et sa réponse



> ok cela me convient parfaitement donc merci de bien vouloir faire le
> total puis ajoutez y les frais de port puis faite moi parvenir votre
> adresse Paypal pour le paiement



et ma réponse :



> bonsoir,
> 
> cela fait 220 euros, l'adresse paypal est : ugumednocnusiusej@free.fr* j'ai des origines suédoises ^^
> 
> cordialement



* a lire a l'envers

et voila la réponse :



> Comme prévu le paiement a bien été effectué.
> Je vous laisse mes coordonnés
> PRENOM :theophilus
> NOM:Namoale
> ...



bon, avec les indices je trouve bien un Theophilus Namoale a Accra, depuis l'adresse qu'il me laisse correspond a un église, et sur Facebook je tombe sur Theophilus Namoale de Accra qui raffole de la bible : https://www.facebook.com/theophilus.namoale

bon je vais jouer encore un peu :love:

ma réponse :



> c'est drôle, je vois votre adresse c'est une église, cela me rappel mon enfance, mon père est pasteur évangélique et je l'assistais souvent dans ses messes, il fait d'ailleurs souvent des missions au Kenya. Ne seriez vous pas fils de pasteur également ? je vous joins une photo de moi enfant portant ma croix. Je vous envois l'objectif lundi



et la photo :love:






[/mozinor style]


----------



## macinside (16 Juillet 2012)

voila la suite il tente de me mettre la pression :love: quelqu'un a un numéro de chronopost"bidon" mais ayant la gueule d'un numéro de chronopost ? :love:



> Bonsoir,
> Avez vous effectué l'envoi du colis?
> Parce que je n'ai pas de vos nouvelle.
> Veuillez me dire un peut plus sur votre silence.
> ...


----------



## da capo (16 Juillet 2012)

macinside a dit:


> voila la suite il tente de me mettre la pression :love: quelqu'un a un numéro de chronopost"bidon" mais ayant la gueule d'un numéro de chronopost ? :love:



Il est composé de 13 caractères : 2 lettres, 9 chiffres et 2 lettres

A suivre


----------



## macinside (16 Juillet 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Il est composé de 13 caractères : 2 lettres, 9 chiffres et 2 lettres
> 
> A suivre



hop, je vais lui envoyer celui la : GU899800912MU



> bonsoir,
> 
> le paquet est parti tout a l'heure GU899800912MU, sinon mon père va faire un courte mission a Kumassi, j'ai d'autre chose, peu être que cela peu vous intéressez ?
> 
> merci



et sa réponse :love:



> Ok puis je avoir le borderau qui prouve que vous avez effectivement
> effectué l'envoi du colis?
> et je voudrais savoir qu'elle est la compagnie d'envoi du colis ?



ma réponse :



> le bordereau est chez mon papa, je vous ferai une copie d'ici peu ? sinon vous avez déjà visité une prison turc ? vous aimez les films de gladiateur ?



et pour forcé le trait :love:



> ah oui, voila une photo de mon papa quand il prêchait parfois en france


----------



## macinside (20 Juillet 2012)

j'ai pas de nouvelle  rohhhh il a compris que je me foutais de sa gueule ?


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2012)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai pas de nouvelle  rohhhh il a compris que je me foutais de sa gueule ?


Et si c'était l'inverse ?


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2012)

Ce matin en lisant Libé, je me suis dit que la lecture des forums de MacG devrait être rendu obligatoire dans les milieux politiques et du business...

Je cite:

Escroquerie . L&#8217;ancien PDG d&#8217;Elf a été entendu hier au Togo au sujet d&#8217;une arnaque «à la nigériane».

... Cornaqué par l&#8217;ancien numéro 1 d&#8217;Elf, un homme d&#8217;affaires originaire des Emirats arabes unis, Abbas el-Youssef, affirme avoir été victime d&#8217;une arnaque dite «à la nigériane» au Togo. Ce type d&#8217;arnaque consiste à envoyer un mail signé par un membre éploré de la famille d&#8217;une personnalité africaine défunte, dont la fortune serait soi-disant bloquée à l&#8217;étranger. En échange de l&#8217;identité du destinataire utilisée comme prête-nom (et de ses coordonnées bancaires), le mystérieux correspondant se fait fort de récupérer le magot avant d&#8217;en verser une partie à son auxiliaire de circonstance...


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2012)

> Bonjour,
> 
> Oui, ce n'est pas le fruit du hasard si je vous contacte.
> 
> ...



réponse :



> toi tu a intérêt a me dire a qui tu a acheter ton fichier client (et ça c'est pas dans les cartes)


----------



## Bombigolo (4 Décembre 2012)

Meme par SMS maintenant !?

Il parait que c'est devenu courant 
Suite à un depot d'annonce de ma part sur ce site , je reçois le SMS suivant :

" je n'arrive pas à vous avoir , c'est pour l'annonce à 30 .
ça decroche pas , vous pouvez me rappeler au 0899569370 SVP ?
( 1.35+0.34/mn ) "

On en apprends tous les jours


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2012)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Meme par SMS maintenant !?
> 
> Il parait que c'est devenu courant &#8230;
> Suite à un depot d'annonce de ma part sur ce site , je reçois le SMS suivant :
> ...



Et encore, là, tu es prévenu, ils t'annoncent le tarif, moi, j'en reçois parfois qui ne disent juste que "vous avez reçu un message important, pour le consulter rappelez le 08 99 xx xx xx". Celui qui ne sait pas qu'un 08 99 est un N° surtaxé, il n'est même pas prévenu !


----------



## Bombigolo (4 Décembre 2012)

En gros , Le bon coin est devenu un repaire de magouilleurs en tous genre ?!

Je serai curieux de savoir sur quoi on "tombe" lorsque l'on compose ce numéro


----------



## Powerdom (5 Décembre 2012)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Je serai curieux de savoir sur quoi on "tombe" lorsque l'on compose ce numéro




rien c'est juste pour faire consommer du temps.


----------



## patlek (5 Décembre 2012)

Peut etre quelque chose du genre:

"votre interlocuteur est en ligne, patientez un moment.....votre interlocuteur est en ligne, patientez un moment.....votre interlocuteur est en ligne, patientez un moment..... Ne raccrochez pas...votre interlocuteur est en ligne, patientez un moment.....votre interlocuteur est en ligne, patientez un moment..... (etc)


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Décembre 2012)

> Cher Client,
> Ceci est un message automatique par le syst&#1080;me pour que vous sachiez que vous devez confirmer vos informations de compte dans les 24 heures.
> 
> Votre compte a &#1081;t&#1081; bloqu&#1081; temporairement afin de le prot&#1081;ger. Le compte continuera d'&#1082;tre congel&#1081; jusqu'&#1072; ce qu'il soit approuv&#1081;.
> ...



Ça serait pas des russes par hasard qui essayent de me piller mon compte ?


----------



## Bombigolo (26 Décembre 2012)

Surement , vu que ton compte va etre congelé


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Janvier 2013)

Reçu aujourd'hui un mail "UPS tracking delivery" (pas noté l'intitulé exact)
Comme j'attends impatiemment une livraison importante, j'ouvre; le n° de suivi est blanc, mais si on clique dessus, ça envoie sur un site *juliettefoto.nl*/ups etc etc, heureusement Safari m'indique que ce site est susceptible d'être *malveillant*. Si on contourne un peu le problème en évitant d'être suivi, c'est le cas de le dire :rateau: ) on voit qu'il faudrait installer un "Missing plugin".
Donc méfi méfi, à bon entendeur


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Mars 2013)

Oh, j'en ai eu un super beau. 

_le 27 mars 2013

Léglise St Eloi de xxxxxx sera-t-elle vendue aux musulmans pour en faire
une mosquée ou à la mairie communiste pour en faire un local du parti
communiste ou un centre  IVG ?  Voyez le débat sur
http://www.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Une congrégation musulmane a postulé pour racheter cette église afin den
faire une mosquée. Le maire de xxxxxxxx, cumulard des fonctions
maire+député, envisage de faire valoir son droit de préemption pour
racheter léglise, avec largent du contribuable, pour y installer un
local du Parti Communiste (PC), ou pour en faire un centre IVG ! (Interruption
Volontaire de Grossesse)

Si ce nest pas une agression religieuse ou une provocation politique
incendiaire, ça y ressemble beaucoup !

LINDIFFRENCE est le pire, LINDULGENCE est coupable, Le LAXISME
condamnable.

Face à  cette menace, la Confrérie de xxxxxxxxxx a réagi et a
proposé au vendeur, qui a accepté, de racheter léglise, pour  réaliser 
une Maison de xxxxxxxx laïque et gratuite afin daider les habitants de la
région à faire face à leurs problèmes de funérailles (pour les famille
subissant un décès), léducation (centre médiathèque et
informatique..) , de culture (expositions, conférences, débats) , d
espace de réception pour certaines cérémonies (baptême, mariage,
funérailles ou autres)  , mais la Confrérie na pas dargent. 
La Confrérie de xxxxxxxxx a obtenu un délai de 6 mois pour récolter assez de
dons pour concrétiser cet achat. Ce délai se termine le 30 juin 2013. 

Défendez nos valeurs historiques, religieuses et républicaines en faisant un
don pour participer à cette renaissance de léglise xxxxxxxxxxxx 

Quelle que soit la somme, elle sera la BIENVENUE.

La Confrérie de xxxxxxx a besoin de vous.
Vous aurez besoin dun bouclier pour défendre nos valeurs. Faites confiance
à la Confrérie de xxxxxxxx en lui faisant un don.

Vous recevrez un reçu fiscal vous permettant de déduire cette somme de votre
revenu imposable, selon la loi en vigueur.
Manifestez votre volonté pour que lEglise xxxxxxx reste un lieu
de Traditions, dOuverture et de Paix.

A bientôt,
Olivier xxxxxx.
Grand Maître de la Confrérie de xxxxxxxxxi._


C'est pas beau ça?
Manquait plus qu'une allusion au mariage pour tous et pour un peu j'aurais soupçonné time capsule. 
(j'ai préféré enlever les infos permettant d'identifier le truc, je voudrais quand même pas faire de la pub à ces barjots...)


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Mars 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est pas beau ça?
> Manquait plus qu'une allusion au mariage pour tous et pour un peu j'aurais soupçonné time capsule.
> (j'ai préféré enlever les infos permettant d'identifier le truc, je voudrais quand même pas faire de la pub à ces barjots...)



T'as versé quelques sous au moins ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2013)

Pharmacos a dit:


> T'as versé quelques sous au moins ?



Nan, Bobby, si tu ne lui promet pas un robinet mitigeur pour l'annif de sa nana, il ne mord pas à l'hameçon


----------



## michio (18 Juin 2013)

Alors ça, c'est la première fois que je reçois ça : original qui sort des numéros surtaxés et des arnaques nigérianes.
Bon, ok, c'est pour des routiers ou transporteurs mais on peut imaginer un autre argument de vente : messieurs, vous avez des doutes sur les activités de votre épouse ? Mesdames, pareil, ceci est pour vous :rateau:
Ou, vous êtes détectives privés et voulez filer quelqu'un sans sortir de votre bureau...


_Message from GPS tracker with multi discrete:
Tips: GPS tracker with multi discrete input and output /Attn: purchase manager

Dear Sir 

This is Anna,the sales manager of Redview GPS in China. 
VT310 is a GPS tracker with 5 discrete inputs ,5 discrete outputs and 2 analog ports . With VT310,you can get vehicle windows status, door status, engine status, temperature and tank fuel level ,etc. This is widely used in truck tracking application. 

I would appreciate if you forward this letter to Technical Manager or to other expert responsible for technical integration of new products in your company, or provide me with his contact for we could discuss all the details of our future cooperation.

Your early reply is highly appreciated.

Best Regards

Anna
If you are having problems viewing this email, copy and paste the following into your browser:
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/sre...02993&authkey=Gv1sRgCJPTwsLQodfQOQ&feat=email_


----------



## r e m y (19 Juin 2013)

Décidément l'imagination des scammeurs n'a pas de limites!







Mais je ne me laisserai pas avoir!!! :rose:


----------



## Gwen (17 Juillet 2013)

Bien évidement, devant un tel désarrois, je lui ai fait parvenir l'argent demandé.



> Bonjour,
> Je suis traumatisée, encore sous le choc je suis en larme je n'arrête pas de pleurer je t'annonce une très mauvaise nouvelle moi et mon amie d'enfance nous somme partie en Cote D&#8217;ivoire  pour affaires et elle a perdu la vie suite a un très grave accident , je voudrais mourir... pour ne plus avoir a souffrir de cette terrible nouvelle. Je suis actuellement en Cote D&#8217;ivoire car je dois faire des courses pour le rapatriement de sa dépouille, mais a vrai dire malheureusement je me retrouve avec une petite somme pour régler les frais de transport et d'autre frais, j'aimerais avoir ton aide, une aide financière pour régler certains frais car je suis désespéré la somme de 1550 Euros je te supplie de me parvenir une aide par mandat dans un BUREAU DE LA POSTE ou dans n'importe quel BUREAU DE TABAC au service western union  Il faudrait donc faire l&#8217;envoi à mon nom tu
> feras le mandat Western Union dans cet ordre, NOM:Valerie,Ville :Abidjan, Pays:Cote D' Ivoire,Adresse:13Bp1298Abidjan13.et me
> faire parvenir par E-mail les références du transfert qui sont (Code MTCN, nom de l'expéditeur, la question-réponse et le montant envoyé le pays ou quitte l'argent)  afin de pouvoir faire venir le corps de mon amie
> ...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Bien évidement, devant un tel désarrois, je lui ai fait parvenir l'argent demandé.


Joli phrasé , organiser des funerailles = faire des courses 


ps j'espere que tu lui as donnée des liens shopping (si possible des pouraves)  où elle payera avec sa carte
( Avec un peu de chance , il y a en bonus  un keylogger sur l'ordi  du webcafé qu'elle utilise)


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> Joli phrasé , organiser des funerailles = faire des courses
> 
> 
> ps j'espere que tu lui as donnée des liens shopping (si possible des pouraves)  où elle payera avec sa carte
> ( Avec un peu de chance , il y a en bonus  un keylogger sur l'ordi  du webcafé qu'elle utilise)



"Qu'elle", "qu'elle", c'est vite dit, il y a de forte chances "qu'elle" s'appelle Mamadou ou Dialo !


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> "Qu'elle", "qu'elle", c'est vite dit, il y a de forte chances "qu'elle" s'appelle Mamadou ou Dialo !


bien entendu 
je me base sur l'identité affichée
maintenant ce qu'il y a derrière c'est une autre affaire
( et rare que des enquêtes aboutissent avec le double plan pays  autre plus mandat genre Western Union)


----------



## Gwen (17 Juillet 2013)

La Valerie en question est une amie, elle n'est absolument pas a en Afrique en ce moment. Je penche sur un piratage de son compte Hotmail tout simplement


----------



## Galekal (17 Juillet 2013)

_Leboncoin_ 
... Mieux vaut ne pas être né de la dernière pluie lorsque l'on est vendeur de bien d'occasion. Après avoir mis en vente un peu de matos, j'ai reçu le mail suivant :

"Bonjour. oui je suis d'accord pour l'achat mais avant je tiens a vous dire
que je suis française de BOUTIGNY sur ESSONNE (91) et je suis
actuellement a l'étranger pour des raisons de boulot.
Je suis prête a vous faire parvenir l'argent afin de me réserver
l'offre car mon mari rentre sur la FRANCE dans 2 semaines alors mon
époux et moi passerons a votre adresse pour la récupération de l'offre
si vous êtes en commun accord avec moi faites moi le savoir car pour
le paiement je vous ferai un mandat cash  que vous allez recevoir a la
poste de chez vous en liquide  pour que l'offre nous soit réserver .
J&#8217;ai besoin de:

-Votre adresse complète.
-Nom complet.
-Numéro portable et fixe.
-Dernier prix afin de ne pas me tromper au niveau de la poste.
-Quelques photos supplémentaire.

Cordialement Mme BÉATRICE BRUNO
J'ai tenté de vous contacter mais par défaut de réseau j'ai pu vous joindre donc veuillez contacter mon époux pour mieux en discuter 00225 09 91 64 85.
En attente de vous lire merci"

Et après, on a la totale : un virement Western Union est promis, mais il y a juste un léger souci, vous vous en doutez bien. 

Il y a simplement une "taxe" de 300 euros a acquiter de la part du vendeur afin que le virement puisse être débloqué. 

Ce type d'arnaque au virement Western union "taxé" semble très répandu sur LBC et j'ai eu droit a plusieurs tentatives du même type. 

Dans de tels cas de figure, je fais de manière rapide et énergique comprendre aux personnes concernées qu'elle peuvent passer leur chemin. Par contre, des vendeurs tenus par une urgence pécuniaire et/ou inexpérimentés/vulnérables risquent de tomber dans le panneau.


----------



## Gwen (17 Juillet 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Il y a simplement une "taxe" de 300 euros a acquiter de la part du vendeur afin que le virement puisse être débloqué.




Mais comment est-il possible de tomber dans un tel panneau&#8201;? Comment quelqu'un peut être assez naïf pour croire qu'il faille payer 300 pour obtenir son argent ?

À la rigueur, 3, je peux comprendre, mais 300 il ne faut pas être bien fin


----------



## Galekal (17 Juillet 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Mais comment est-il possible de tomber dans un tel panneau&#8201;? Comment quelqu'un peut être assez naïf pour croire qu'il faille payer 300 pour obtenir son argent ?
> 
> À la rigueur, 3, je peux comprendre, mais 300 il ne faut pas être bien fin



Il semblerait que le montant de la pseudo taxe soit "individualisé" en fonction du prix du bien proposé par le vendeur. C'est fumeux, je sais. 

Ceci dit, sur le nombre de tentatives, il doit bien y avoir des victimes, sans quoi la manoeuvre aurait cessé.


----------



## IP (19 Juillet 2013)

Un sympa :


> Cher Monsieur,
> Je m´excuse car ce message pourrait vous surprendre.Je suis en France à
> Paris en possession d´une forte somme d´argent que j´aimerais investir dans
> des domaines rentable avec l´appui d´un national.
> ...


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Août 2013)




----------



## Powerdom (16 Août 2013)

c'est une entreprise qui vend des emails, je ne pense pas que cela soit véritablement une tentative d'arnaque..


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Août 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> c'est une entreprise qui vend des emails, je ne pense pas que cela soit véritablement une tentative d'arnaque..


Tape Arwabox dans Google à tout hasard&#8230; 

1 - Arwabox Injoignable
2 - Arwabox Casablanca idem
3 - Arwabox Maroc idem

Pour 2 et 3 retour à 1&#8230; 

Puis&#8230;



> Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page



Si c'est pas de l'arnaque ça y ressemble&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2013)

"E-relais Bonjour. Votre colis vous attend..."
et suit un numéro 06........ à rappeler.

Arnaque qui se répand par SMS.


----------



## Powerdom (16 Août 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Tape Arwabox dans Google à tout hasard&#8230;





effectivement... j'avais essayé sendexpress.org


reçu hier :


----------



## Romuald (17 Août 2013)

Onze fautes d'orthographe, de grammaire et de syntaxe en 10 lignes, pas mal !
J'ai du en louper, qui fait mieux ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Août 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Onze fautes d'orthographe, de grammaire et de syntaxe en 10 lignes, pas mal !
> J'ai du en louper, qui fait mieux ?



Ben, si tu ajoutes les fautes de français, les erreurs de concept (la CAF n'a pas de "clients" mais des "allocataires", elle ne procède pas à des "remboursements" mais à des "versements d'allocations", et j'en passe du même tonneau) et la ponctuation plus qu'approximative, je pense que la vingtaine est facile à atteindre


----------



## Gwen (17 Août 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> c'est une entreprise qui vend des emails, je ne pense pas que cela soit véritablement une tentative d'arnaque..



99% des entreprises qui vendent des adresses ou éditent des annuaires sont des arnaques. Donc, dans le doute, je m'abstiendrais.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Août 2013)

ok, je l'ignorais.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2013)

gwen a dit:


> 99% des entreprises qui vendent des adresses ou éditent des annuaires sont des arnaques. Donc, dans le doute, je m'abstiendrais.



Tu aurais un exemple concret pour le 1% restant ? :mouais:


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Août 2013)

J'ai posté juste pour signaler le professionnalisme de la boîte spécialisée en mails qui t'envoie un mail bourré de signes étranges Ä©" :rateau:


----------



## Gwen (19 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu aurais un exemple concret pour le 1% restant ? :mouais:



Les pages jaunes, qui abuse de son pouvoir, mais n'est pas une arnaque en soi.


----------



## Powerdom (30 Août 2013)

décidément je suis abonné !


----------



## r e m y (30 Août 2013)

Les pirates sont vraiment nuls. Le piège est un peu facile à deviner!
Franchement....un remboursement des impôts, qui peut y croire???


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2013)

Chez nous si remboursement il y a, il est porté en compte sur les mensualités encore ouvertes, si pas carrément reporté en déduction sur l'année suivante


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Les pirates sont vraiment nuls. Le piège est un peu facile à deviner!
> Franchement....un remboursement des impôts, qui peut y croire???



Ben si, ça arrive, en 1978, ils m'ont remboursé 19 F, je n'ai jamais encaissé le chèque, je l'ai fait encadrer, il est encore au mur, dans mon salon !


----------



## Romuald (30 Août 2013)

Je sais bien qu'on a tous l'impression de se faire empapaouter par les impôts, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour écrire status comme anus...


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben si, ça arrive, en 1978, ils m'ont remboursé 19 F, je n'ai jamais encaissé le chèque, je l'ai fait encadrer, il est encore au mur, dans mon salon !



pour un amateur de macintosh, tu me sembles un peu léger en matière de déco/goût/design&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2013)

da capo a dit:


> pour un amateur de macintosh, tu me sembles un peu léger en matière de déco/goût/design



Explication de texte !


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2013)

Alors c'était de l'humour ?
Ah ben ! Et moi qui croyais vraiment que tu l'avais accrochée au mur.

Tu m'as bien eu, ah la la&#8230;


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2013)

C'est quoi un scam? 



_Je déconne, je sais ce que c'est. C'est juste pour relancer le sujet sans être hors-sujet. _


----------



## r e m y (7 Octobre 2013)

PLus besoin d'attendre de les recevoir par Mail.

Sur MacG les scams arrivent directement dans le forum. On  n' arrête pas le progrès!

http://forums.macg.co/switch-conseils-d-achats/offre-de-pret-entre-particulier-serieux-1231248.html


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Octobre 2013)

(Bien entendu je n'ai cliqué nulle part  )


----------



## da capo (9 Octobre 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> (Bien entendu je n'ai cliqué nulle part  )



Dommage


----------



## r e m y (13 Novembre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> PLus besoin d'attendre de les recevoir par Mail.
> 
> Sur MacG les scams arrivent directement dans le forum. On n' arrête pas le progrès!
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/switch-conseils-d-achats/offre-de-pret-entre-particulier-serieux-1231248.html


 
Et la livraison du jour!

http://forums.macg.co/a-propos-de-m...entre-particulier-toute-securite-1234428.html


----------



## da capo (18 Novembre 2013)

Cher(e) C lient(e)

Nous vous informons que votre compte sur le point D'expirée dans moins 48
heures, il est impératif d'effectuer une vérification de vos information. 
Cliquez simplement sur le lien ci-dessous et ouvrez une session à l aide de votre AppeL id et de votre mot de P asse. 

Pour accéder au formulaire de votre Compte ,Cliquez sur ce lien. 

Pourquoi ce courrier électronique vous a-t-il été envoyé ?
Lenvoi de ce courrier électronique s applique lorsqu une personne ajoute ou modifie une adresse électronique de contact pour un compte Apple ID. Si cela ne vous concerne pas, ne vous inquiétez pas. Personne ne peut utiliser votre adresse électronique comme adresse de contact pour un Apple ID sans votre vérification.

Pour plus dinformations, consultez la rubrique Questions et réponses.
Merci,
Lassistance à la clientéle Apple


----------



## OlivierMarly (27 Novembre 2013)

Federal Bureau of Investigation
Field Intelligence Unit
J. Edgar Hoover Bldg.
935 Pennsylvania Ave NW Washington, DC 20535,
USA.

Urgent Attention: Beneficiary,

I am special agent John Edward from the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) Field Intelligence Unit. We have just intercepted and confiscated two trunks at John F Kennedy International Airport in Jamaica New York, NY 11430 coming from a foreign country.

We crosschecked the content of the boxes and found it contained a total sum of $4.1 million dollars. Also with one of the trunks were documents with your name as the receiver of the money. As we progressed in our investigations of the Diplomat which accompanied the trunks into the United States we learned that he was to deliver these funds to your residence as payment of an inheritance/winning, which was due to you.

Further checks on the consignment, we found out that the consignment paperwork lacked the PROOF OF OWNERSHIP CERTIFICATE AND LEGAL DELIVERY PERMIT CLEARANCE CERTIFICATE forms. We then confiscated both trunks and released the Diplomat. The trunks According to section 229 subsection 31 of the International ,Commerce Regulators Code Enforcement Guidelines, your consignment lacks PROOF OF OWNERSHIP CERTIFICATE AND LEGAL DELIVERY PERMIT CLEARANCE CERTIFICATE from the joint team of the Federal Bureau Of Investigation and Homeland Security and therefore you must contact us for direction on how to procure the two certificates, so that you can be relieved of the charges of evading tax which is a jailable offense under section 12 subsection 441 of the Tax Code. We will also be asking the IRS to launch an investigation of money laundering if you do not follow our instructions.

You are therefore required to contact me within 72 hours on this email {agent.john_e0077@superposta.com} at that point I will walk you through the process of clearing and claiming the money. Failure to comply may lead to your arrested, interrogation and/or you being prosecuted in the Court of Law for tax evasion and or money laundering. You are also advised not to contact any bank in Africa, Europe or banking institution.

Yours in service,

Agent John Edward,
Regional Director
Federal Bureau of Investigation
E-mail:agent.john_e0077@superposta.com

brrr!!! j'ai peur.

Notez que quelqu'un devait m'amener la somme chez moi... en passant pas les US; c'est pratique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2013)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> You are therefore required to contact me within 72 hours on this email {agent.john_e0077@superposta.com}



Bon, déjà, c'est pas James Bond, , il a un "7" de trop dans son email (puis, un agent du FBI avec une adresse mail en Turquie, de prime abord  ) !


----------



## r e m y (27 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, déjà, c'est pas James Bond, , il a un "7" de trop dans son email (puis, un agent du FBI avec une adresse mail en Turquie, de prime abord  ) !


 
Il est certainement hébergé par un collègue de la CIA dans un de leurs bureaux à l'étranger (vous savez, là où ils planquent leurs prisons secrètes)

Méfie-toi Olivier de ne pas finir au fond de leurs geoles...


----------



## OlivierMarly (27 Novembre 2013)

je me disais bien aussi que c'était louche.

Je ne les post pas tous, parce qu'entre les loteries, héritages, donations,... je suis riche à millions, enfin potentiellement-virtuellement-pitêt un jours...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2013)

... C'est quand même la première fois que j'en vois un usurpant les coordonnées du FBI !

Si ce soir, en train de siroter une bonne bière dans ton canapé, tu entends ta porte d'entrée voler en éclats et un tas de petits points rouges virevolter dans tous les sens, ne sois pas surpris !


----------



## r e m y (27 Novembre 2013)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> je me disais bien aussi que c'était louche.
> 
> Je ne les post pas tous, parce qu'entre les loteries, héritages, donations,... je suis riche à millions, enfin potentiellement-virtuellement-pitêt un jours...




Mais pourquoi tu ne le disais pas plus tôt!!! 
C'est justement ta fortune qu'on est en train de t'apporter dans une grosse valise !


----------



## patlek (28 Novembre 2013)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Je ne les post pas tous, parce qu'entre les loteries, héritages, donations,... je suis riche à millions, enfin potentiellement-virtuellement-pitêt un jours...




Moi, grace a la loteriie Bill Gates, je dois en etre a 1,5 / 2 millions d'euros.


----------



## OlivierMarly (28 Novembre 2013)

petit bras.

Encore un!!!
J'aurais jamais du demander un devis en ligne... Qui sait par où va passer mon adresse mail.

NB: j'adore le Benin, très beau pays où les gens sont sympas. Il y a des tarés partout. Vous noterez l'adresse mail japonaise...

WELCOME TO WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER
Send Money Worldwide
BRANCH: PLOT 117 JEAN PAUL AVENUE
Tel/Fax: 00229 99464990
BENIN REPUBLIC
Email: wumtbureaubn17@yahoo.co.jp
Website: Money Transfer | International Money Transfer | Western Union

Our Ref.: MCAD/EMLP/EC/FIM/DLE/K-172E8B-FMOFB(OFFICE MEMO)File: 07-21;Rem of Nov.,2013.
GzLP.: Rk 517 EEC/CH/109300/20131127/00312


Attn: The Owner of this E-mail id,

You have a money transfer mandate with the WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER SERVICES Cotonou,Benin. The Instruction to commence pay out of your funds was received from Ministry of Finance Trust with a Banker's Draft from Societe Generale Bank,Benin on Thursday 21st November 2013. The Bank's Accountant delivered the Draft ,attached to File: ADB/MT-WU/07DT13,he said it was funds approved for transfer to you by the IMF and it was Sequestered in the Societe Generale Bank Benin, while the authority to pay was directed from EU Financial Commission, Netherlands.
Do re-confirm your information as your grant funds will now be transferred by us. In accordance with the engagement agreement with the various entities involved, we were clearly warned not to tamper with your fund and no deduction for whatever reason, stating that it is a measure to safe guard the fund of the beneficiaries from embezzlement and conversion.

It may interest you to know that by our Franchise as Western Union Agent we are limited to single transfer rate of $5,000.00 daily. On Transfers to Countries in International Community we have been restricted as such because of Capital Flight and other regulations, due to Anti-Terrorist/Drug Law, so for now we are permitted to transfer only $5,000.00 on daily basis until your total payment is completed but we can still send more than that if you will provide us with more than one name and the necessary documentation effected.

In follow up on this instruction by the Finance Trust Director, we have today transferred your first installment payment, and it is available for you to pick up at any western union office nearest to you, except that it is still on hold for now, due to the unpaid endorsement activation file fee in sum of $165.00. This activation and endorsement will be done before the HOLD on your daily transfer will be let off so that you can pick up this first installment.

The Payment information is stated below is for the $5,000.00 that we have just sent, but you should not track it because the transaction which is already online now but ON HOLD. The hold on the Transfer Will be let off once you have paid the $165.00 USD needed for File Endorsement and Notarization. upon receipt of your payment of $165.00, we shall release the complete MTCN to you, the Test Question and Test Answer.You are urged not to border for picking up the money without the payment of the required $165.00 for endorsement of activation file because the MTCN is being withheld and funds is still on hold, therefore you can not pick up the money.

MTCN#: 447 626 331-
Sender's First Name: Paul
Sender's Last Name: Ibe
Text Question: Right
Answer: Time
Amount Programmed: $5,000.00 USd
(When all the information is released to you, you can track the MTCN: 447 626 331- by dialing 1-800-325-6000 or
https://wumt.westernunion.com/asp/orderStatus.asp?country=global )
Click here : https://wumt.westernunion.com/asp/orderStatus.asp?country=global

You have to send the needed money to us immediately with the information  below to enable us release your first payment of $5,000.00. Send the money $165.00 with the information below .

Receivers Name: ---------------------------- Ogugua Johnpaul
Receivers Address: ------------------------- Benin Republic
Receiver City: ------------------------------Cotonou
Text Question: ------------------------------Time
Text Answer: --------------------------------Date
Amount: -------------------------------------$165.00USD only.

Meanwhile update us on Your Full names(as they appear on your receiver ID);.... Your Complete Address;.... Your Mobile Telephone number;.... Your occupation..... and Your Age....

Dr. Moris Aku

Senior Management Admin Western Union Office, Cotonou, Benin.


----------



## da capo (28 Novembre 2013)

> Bonjour,
> 
> Nous avons récemment déterminé que plusieurs ordinateurs ont connecté
> à votre compte, échecs de passe multiples étaient présents avant la
> ...



Problème de correction orthographique ?



> A votre attention Monsieur/Madame
> 
> Nous vous contactons par cette présente lettre pour vous informer que vous êtes bénéficiaire de la somme de 250.000 EUR à la LOTERIE MICROSOFT CORPORATION. Ceci n'étant donc pas un spam ni un virus, veuillez trouver en fichier joint votre notification de gain. Pour la réclamation de votre gain veuillez entrer en contact direct avec Maître BOITELCHRISTIAN:



250000 ? Seulement ? Je ne vais pas me faire chier pour une somme aussi ridicule.

Sont trop cons ces pauvres.


----------



## OlivierMarly (29 Novembre 2013)

en fait seul les conspirationnistes le savent:

Microsoft a installé son siège social à Cotonou et le FMI est au mains de la Française des jeux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2013)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> le FMI est au mains de la Française des jeux.



Dont le siège (secret) est dans la banlieue d'Abidjan ! :rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (29 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de vous contacter car je suis persuadé de pouvoir vous aider. Je suis un médium de très haut niveau et vous pouvez me joindre sans payer au : 01 75 75 42 40

Il y a des choses que vous devez absolument savoir.

Peut être avez vous ressenti certaines choses dernièrement?
Vous vous posez des questions sur votre avenir et vous n'arrivez pas à prendre une décision ?

Sachez que j'ai de nombreux ressentis sur vous et je pense que vous devez absolument les connaitre. J'aimerais confirmer cela avec vous et je vous propose de faire une consultation avec moi quand vous le souhaitez cette semaine.
Je vous consulterai en priorité, appelez moi dès que vous le pourrez au : 
01 75 75 42 40

J'ai tellement confiance en mes prédictions que je ne vous demanderai rien pour cette première consultation, je vous l'offre. Je ne veux pas vous laisser dans l'ignorance, vous avez le droit de savoir.

Je le répète mais vous êtes une des rares personnes pour qui j'ai eu un flash aussi net, je ne vous proposerai pas une consultation gratuite par téléphone si je n'étais pas certain de pouvoir vous aider. Avec ce geste, j'espère vous prouver ma crédibilité et vous donner entière confiance en mon don de naissance.

J'attends votre appel très rapidement.

A bientôt

Cabinet Daniel, Dimitri et Claire
Votre avenir au 01 75 75 42 40 pour votre consultation offerte en toute confiance.


----------



## OlivierMarly (30 Novembre 2013)

moi aussi je suis médium:

je vois dans les arcanes que tu vas appeler, qu'il va te dire des banalités et que la suite sera payante...

Relire le "devin" de Uderzo-Goscinny, tout y est.

Perso, je lis très bien dans le foie gras et le Ruinart.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2013)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Perso, je lis très bien dans le foie gras et le Ruinart.



Ainsi que dans les entrailles de moteurs Kawa ruinés !


----------



## OlivierMarly (1 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ainsi que dans les entrailles de moteurs Kawa ruinés !



Ca; c'est pas un scam c'est un hoax:mouais:

mon moteur est protégé par des vaudoo m'ayant versés la loterie, l'héritage de belle maman, le trésor irakien, un surplus du FMI.

Mais pour ça, il a fallu graisser la patte du FBI.


----------



## OlivierMarly (30 Décembre 2013)

L'équipe Euro Millions, vous félicites car après d'énormes moments de recherche
Nous vous envoyons ce mail pour l'affirmation des résultats du tirage au
Sort de l'euro millions;
Votre mail a été tiré au deuxième rang, Vous êtes l'heureux (e) gagnant(e) du lot, Numéro 2. Dont la somme de 150.000 .
À la lecture du message nous vous prions de bien vouloir adresser un message
De réclamation de gain a l'avocat charge de la supervision du tirage au
Sort:
Maître : GUY VINCENT LANOIX
ÉMAIL : cabinet_juridique_guy.vincent12@yahoo.com
TEL: (00225) 44.04.16.61 / Fax 00225) 20.33.41.37
Le contactez le plus vite possible
RESP/ THIERRY PHILIPPE
Cordialement
La Direction

Z'auraient pu lui trouver un autre nom à l'avocat. Là, c'est gâché


----------



## loustic (11 Janvier 2014)

*S.O.S. MacGé !!! Reçu ce jour à une adresse mail personnelle connue (seulement) de MacGénération :*

Bonjour,

Ceci est un message de la part de mrsgloria sur  Forum Mac ( http://forums.macg.co/ ). L'équipe de MacGeneration et iGeneration ne saurait être tenue pour responsable des propos contenus dans les messages transmis par son intermédiaire.

Pour répondre à mrsgloria, vous pouvez utiliser le formulaire en ligne suivant :
http://forums.macg.co//sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=1101761

Vous pouvez également répondre directement par email :
mailto:mrsgloria1949@gmail.com

Voici le contenu du message :

Dear Beloved,
Greetings to you and your family.  I am Mrs. Amadou Gloria, A widow to late Mr. Greg Amadou; I am 56 years  old, suffering from pancreatic cancer, My condition is really bad and it  is quite obvious that I will not live more than one week according to
my doctors but I strongly believe in God and not the doctors and if it  is the will of God that I will die, then so shall it be.
Nevertheless  I am willing to donate the sum of 1,700.000.00 US dollars for you to  help widows and the less privileged in the rural and urban areas and to  carry out charity works, my promise to God Almighty is to help the poor
people and I hope you have the kind of heart and ability to help others that is of needs, if so please do not hesitate to indicate to me, your
interest.
I wait to see your response, mrsgloria0011@mail15.com
My regards,
Mrs. Amadou Gloria.


----------



## OlivierMarly (12 Janvier 2014)

je me suis amusé à répondre à un (mr V Lanoix), il m'a répondu dans un français approximatif. Mais là n'est pas le propos.

Après que je l'ai un peu pourri, il m'a trouvé sur Viadeo... son pseudo: 



Charles Baudelaire



C'est pas con de prendre le nom d'un anonyme, ça aide à la crédibilité.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (15 Janvier 2014)

Je viens de recevoir ça !!! Absolument génial, surtout la signature !


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Janvier 2014)

Soit bonne poire, répond leur...


----------



## patlek (18 Janvier 2014)

Version proche:


	De : 	Serveur.Apple(a)web.ctce.ro


 Nous vous informons que votre CompIe sur le point D\'expiree[ Apple Store ]

Cher(e) Clienl(e)

Nous vous informons que votre Comple sera révoquer dans moins de 48 heures, 
Il est nécessaire de vérifier vos Données personnel . 
Cliquez simplement sur le lien ci-dessous et ouvrez une session a l aide de votre AppeL . 

accédez à cette page 

Pourquoi ce courrier électronique vous a-t-il été envoyé ?
L envoi de ce courrier électronique s applique lorsqu une personne ajoute ou modifie une adresse électronique de contact pour un compte Appel .
Si cela ne vous concerne pas, ne vous inquiétez pas.
Personne ne peut utiliser votre adresse électronique comme adresse de contact pour un Apple sans votre vérification.
Cordialement,
A bientôt
Merci, L'assistance clientèle


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Janvier 2014)

patlek a dit:


> Pourquoi ce courrier électronique vous a-t-il été envoyé ?




Ils posent une bonne question, quand même.


----------



## OlivierMarly (20 Janvier 2014)

I`m Mrs.Lance Eagle,63yrs old from United Kingdom Scotland, affected with cancer
Multiple Myeloma (Plasma cell ).My condition is really deteriorating and is
quite obvious that I may not live more than 2 weeks,because the cancer stage has
gotten its 3rd stage. After my Doctor Notice ,i have decided to divide part of
my  fortune,by contributing to the Charities &  Motherless. I am willing to
donate the  sum of $5,500,000.00 to the poor through you.Can you help me??

Contact me through my personal email address: lance.eagle@hotmail.co.uk


Mrs.Lance Eagle

----------------------------------------------------------------------
I `m Mrs.Lance Aigle, 63yrs vieux de Royaume-Uni Ecosse, atteinte du cancer du
myélome multiple (cellule plasma). Mon état est vraiment détériore et est bien
évident que je ne peux pas vivre plus de 2 semaines, parce que le stade du
cancer a obtenu sa 3e étape. Après mon docteur avis, j'ai décidé de diviser une
partie de ma fortune, en contribuant à des organismes de bienfaisance et
Motherless. Je suis prêt à faire don de la somme de 5.500.000,00 $ pour les
pauvres à travers you.Can vous m'aider?

Contactez-moi par mon adresse e-mail personnelle: lance.eagle @ hotmail.co.uk


Mrs.Lance Aigle


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> I`m Mrs.Lance Eagle,63yrs old from United Kingdom Scotland, affected with cancer
> Multiple Myeloma (Plasma cell ).My condition is really deteriorating and is
> quite obvious that I may not live more than 2 weeks,because the cancer stage has
> gotten its 3rd stage. After my Doctor Notice ,i have decided to divide part of
> ...



Oui, mais alors pour la crédibilité, il y a encore du chemin à parcourir  Un écossais qui distribue sa fortune  Faudrait vraiment être naïf pour y croire !


----------



## OlivierMarly (20 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais alors pour la crédibilité, il y a encore du chemin à parcourir  Un écossais qui distribue sa fortune  Faudrait vraiment être naïf pour y croire !



C'est pas vrai???!!!


----------



## r e m y (20 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais alors pour la crédibilité, il y a encore du chemin à parcourir  Un écossais qui distribue sa fortune  Faudrait vraiment être naïf pour y croire !


 
Je sais bien que le kilt peut prêter à confusion, mais il s'agit d'UNE Ecossaise: Mrs Lance Eagle


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Je sais bien que le kilt peut prêter à confusion, mais il s'agit d'UNE Ecossaise: Mrs Lance Eagle



J'exprimais une généralité !


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'exprimais une généralité !




Sauf que tu oublies un différence fondamentale qui ne permet pas de généraliser : un écossais n'a en principe rien sous son kilt, tandis qu'une écossaise, qui a le vice chevillé au corps, porte en principe une culotte sous sa jupe.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Sauf que tu oublies un différence fondamentale qui ne permet pas de généraliser : un écossais n'a en principe rien sous son kilt, tandis qu'une écossaise, qui a le vice chevillé au corps, porte en principe une culotte sous sa jupe.



Certes, je n'en disconviens pas, mais par contre, ils sont censé avoir tous les deux le même gros cadenas sur leur porte-monnaie 

Comment ça, c'est une remarque scottophobe ? :mouais:


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Certes, je n'en disconviens pas, mais par contre, ils sont censé avoir tous les deux le même gros cadenas sur leur porte-monnaie
> 
> Comment ça, c'est une remarque scottophobe ? :mouais:




Histoire scottophobe :une équipe de rugby écossaise rentre dans un pub. "Garçon, une pinte avec 15 pailles".
C'est la seule histoire "drôle" (enfin toutes proportions gardées pour celle-là) que je connaisse qui ne parle ni de caca, ni de pipi, ni de cul, ni de moules, ni de belges.

Sinon, un scottome, c'est une maladie qui fait que tu ne vois pas les écossais ?

Bon, je te laisse, la Police scottophile (pas scatophile, hein, je n'ai pas d'ennuis avec celle-là) tambourine à ma porte.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Histoire scottophobe :une équipe de rugby écossaise rentre dans un pub. "Garçon, une pinte avec 15 pailles".
> C'est la seule histoire "drôle" (enfin toutes proportions gardées pour celle-là) que je connaisse qui ne parle ni de caca, ni de pipi, ni de cul, ni de moules, ni de belges.
> 
> Sinon, un scottome, c'est une maladie qui fait que tu ne vois pas les écossais ?
> ...



Oh, il y en avait d'autres à faire &#8230; par exemple une écossaise bi-sexuelle, c'est une bi-scott (ce qui la rend craquante) :rateau:


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, il y en avait d'autres à faire  par exemple une écossaise bi-sexuelle, c'est une bi-scott (ce qui la rend craquante) :rateau:




Pfff, c'est tout le temps pareil, tu ne me laisses que des miettes.


----------



## OlivierMarly (22 Janvier 2014)

ça me fait penser à quelque chose dans rue sésame... mais quoi?


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Janvier 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> ça me fait penser à quelque chose dans rue sésame... mais quoi?




Ah, là, là. Toute une époque, effectivement... 
Gââââteau !


----------



## PHILBX (27 Janvier 2014)

Et celui la:



Cheers Contact    marc.s1970 hotmail.com 
Répondre a  cheers_4  qq.com

GOOD DAY

Good day I am Ayesha Gaddafi the daughter of the former Libyan leader, Late Col. Muammar Gadhafi. However, I was never in support of my fathers position in

killing the Libyan citizens. I am sending you this email in respect fathers funds that was deposited in my name in a reputable financial institution  before

he died. Now the Government is after us and trying to liquidate all my late fathers funds.I would need your assistance to move the funds out to your country

based on the fact that, all our activities are presently monitored .Hence I seek your assistance. I will send more information to you if you accept to assist

me. Right now we have a lot of calamity in Libya and the US government has already seized $200billion dollars of my late fathers wealth in the United State

of America .So therefore, I am trying to make sure they dont find the $100Million that is deposited in my name in BANK

This is why I am trying to move the funds as soon as possible because presently, I am in the Oman Refugee camp under the Oman Government Protection

Act, I cant make that happen, and hence I contacted you. I have been here in this camp since August 2011 and at that time I came in here, I was pregnant and

right now have a beautiful baby. I want you to know that I have a past and history to protect and I have never supported my late father in his doings that is

why I want to separate myself from the family. I contacted you because I know you  are capable to handle this project and assist me to receive these funds.


At this point I cant communicate with you on phone, but only by email as we have restricted access. I will also want you to know that I have done all that

is necessary for you to receive these funds without any problem or eyebrow. As soon as I receive your email I will send you more information and also the

contact of the financial institution to contact them and make further claims of these funds to your possession and hold it till am out of this camp

for investment purpose in your country. But please I want you to know that I am working with you with full trust and honesty on this because the new

Government of Libya is seriously looking for all funds under my late fathers name.The total fund is $12Million and you shall have 30% of the total amount

for assisting me in making this transfer a success. I also want you to know that there is no legal implication of any kind or any unforeseen one and it is

100% risk free and it is compulsory you keep every detail in this message confidential because its secretive between us and the bank official that will be

assist us. I also want you to know that none of my relative know about these funds and it is an inheritance from my father.
PLS GET BACK TO ME IF YOU ARE INTERESTED FOR MORE INFO.EMAIL cheers_4 qq.com


Please reply Thank you.Regards,
Ayesha Gaddafi


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Janvier 2014)

Ça a l'air d'être compliqué son histoire, dis donc.
Ça serait bien de l'avoir en anglais, parce que je saisis pas bien toutes les subtilités de la langue qu'elle utilise (le Google, certes, universel, n'était pas encore enseigné à mon époque).


----------



## OlivierMarly (28 Janvier 2014)

en gros:

"un pigeon se lève tous les matins, plus c'est gros et plus ça passe.

Mon ami, toi seul peut me venir en aide, j'ai 10M$ quelque part et si tu ne viens pas les prendre, ils seront perdus.

Donnes moi tes coordonnées perso, ton RIB et une copie de ta CNI, c'est pour mon album de souvenirs.

Notes mon ami, que je n'ai pas indiqué de destinataires précis, je ne voudrais pas qu'on te soupçonne.

Je t'aime, tendrement."

Voila le résumé du mail.


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Janvier 2014)

(jamais client cela va sans dire  )


----------



## OlivierMarly (31 Janvier 2014)

pourquoi ils veulent mettre un préservatif sur une opération? un masque à la rigueur.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h48 ----------

The National Lottery                                                           January 30th, 2014
P O Box 1010
Liverpool, L70 1N
United Kingdom



Good Day,

Agent Freele asked me to email you with details on how to receive the $200 and subsequently send the documents to you.

Your documents are to be sent by London Postal Service (LPS) only as instructed by the Director. LPS does not offer C.O.D (Cash on Delivery).

Payment must be made by you before documents are sent. Your signature on these documents will enable us release payment to you in whatever manner you choose. This option is also to be chosen in the documents to be filled and signed by you. Once you sign these documents and send back to us, we shall make payment to you in whatever manner you chose in the form.

Please get back to me with payment information to enable me dispatch your documents which shall be received two days after dispatch.
Payments are to be made via WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER or MONEYGRAM ONLY so as to speed up the process of delivery. The payment should be made in my assistants name with the information stated below:


Name:       Christian Elochukwu Uzoma
Address:    50 Newman Street. City, London, W1T 3EF,  United Kingdom.
Amount:    130pounds (USD$200)


Scan and send the western union transfer slip/receipt via email to me. If you do not have a scanner, email me the following information:


1. Name and Address of Sender
2. 10-digit Money Transfer Control Number (MTCN) or 8 digits for moneygram
3. Test Question and Answer, if any.


A dispatch notice indicating the date and time of departure and expected date and time of delivery will be sent to you once payment is received. I have attached a scanned copy of my identity card and British Gas Bill as proof of my address for your personal assurance that this is real and you will soon be a millionaire. When sending payment information, please change your subject to 'western union sent' so that I could attend to it immediately as I have many mails coming in.


All packages not sent out within Three (3) working days from this communication will be returned to Agent Freele Douglas as unclaimed.


Please note that the $200 cannot be deducted from the winning sum. Refer to Agent Freeles emails to you for further explanation.


Respectfully Yours,


Joan  Cahill
The National Lottery




<My BG copy.jpg>


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Janvier 2014)

Je ne sais pas si c'est un spam, mais voici un mail reçu aujourd'hui 31/01/2014 m'annonçant une maintenance de l'assistance Apple le 20/12/2013


----------



## Bombigolo (31 Janvier 2014)

Les mecs se sont donné du mal , ils ont refait un site Paypal ( quand on clique sur le lien )








25/01/2014 07:19
Numero de transaction : 8741N2481P54741z
Bonjour,

Vous avez envoye un paiement d'un montant de 63,20 EUR ? OVH S.A.R.L (reservation2012@corsicaferres.com) 

Il est possible que la transaction n'apparaisse qu'au bout de quelques minutes sur votre compte.

Vous rencontrez des problemes avec cette transaction ?

Vous disposez d'un delai de 24 heures a partir de la date de la transaction pour annuler le paiement.

                  *Saisissez toutes vos informations personnelles pour carte de credit !


Cliquez ici pour Annuler le paiement immediatement




* Veuillez ne pas repondre a cet email. Cette boite aux lettres n'etant pas consultee, vous ne recevrez aucune reponse. Pour obtenir de l'aide, connectez-vous a votre compte PayPal et cliquez sur Aide en haut a droite de n'importe quelle page PayPal.


----------



## PHILBX (31 Janvier 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> en gros:
> 
> "un pigeon se lève tous les matins, plus c'est gros et plus ça passe.
> 
> ...



C'est bien mieux que Google trad


----------



## OlivierMarly (31 Janvier 2014)

Ha mais oui mais non.

N'empêche; y a recrudescence, ils ont ouvert les vannes. Je me demande si j'ai pas un ennemi qui a foutu mon adresse quelque part...
Ca c'est un coup des raëliens, je suis sur.


----------



## PHILBX (31 Janvier 2014)

Bombigolo Les mecs se sont donné du mal , ils ont refait un site Paypal ( quand on clique sur le lien )


( me@&e, raté les balises )

J'en ai de    e.paypal. fr   très, très, très bien fait !
qui ressemble a des lettres d'info, genre
votre activité ce mois ci
activer vos option d'assurance

direction spoof( )paypal.fr,  c'est des faux  e.paypal.fr :modo::modo::modo:


----------



## OlivierMarly (31 Janvier 2014)

récemment j'ai eu un mail des impôts, je leur ai répondu d'aller...%/***$$$

Le lendemain j'avais un huissier devant la porte... c'était vrai.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Ha mais oui mais non.
> 
> N'empêche; y a recrudescence, ils ont ouvert les vannes. Je me demande si j'ai pas un ennemi qui a foutu mon adresse quelque part...
> Ca c'est un coup des raëliens, je suis sur.



Non, ils n'y sont pour rien, le problème, c'est ton adresse mail : pigeon@sucker.con, tu devrais essayer d'en changer


----------



## patlek (31 Janvier 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> récemment j'ai eu un mail des impôts, je leur ai répondu d'aller...%/***$$$
> 
> Le lendemain j'avais un huissier devant la porte... c'était vrai.



Moi, pire!! j' ai eut un spam des "impots", par lettre!!! par la poste!!!! récement!!
Qu' y voudrait savoir combien que j' ai gagné de sous l' an dernier!!!

On me l'a fait pas à moi.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Janvier 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Ha mais oui mais non.
> 
> N'empêche; y a recrudescence, ils ont ouvert les vannes. Je me demande si j'ai pas un ennemi qui a foutu mon adresse quelque part...
> Ca c'est un coup des raëliens, je suis sur.


ou plus simplement
un pote en PC verolé 
ou avec un compte email hacké ou qui a une app fessebouque qui a sucé son carnet et le reutilise ( jeu etc)

(en passant, hack,  ca vient d'arriver à yahoo, decidemment la "resurrection" yahoo  est mal barrée)


----------



## OlivierMarly (1 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ou plus simplement
> un pote en PC verolé
> ou avec un compte email hacké ou qui a une app fessebouque qui a sucé son carnet et le reutilise ( jeu etc)
> 
> (en passant, hack,  ca vient d'arriver à yahoo, decidemment la "resurrection" yahoo  est mal barrée)



Ayé, je vois qui c'est

il est vérolé et se fait S**** le carnet (enfin le marque page).

C'est lui, je suis sur.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Août 2014)

*j'ai reçu ce message de la part d'un ami hier matin :*

Salut

J'espère que tu te portes bien, Peux tu m'accorder un prêt financier 
juste pour une situation que je traverse à l'étranger ?
Je suis joignable par E-mail.
Gilles

*J'ai donc répondu :*
jai donc répondu :
Ok Gilles pas de soucis dis moi comment je peux te dépanner ?
Dominique

sa réponse :
Dominique Merci bien pour ta réponse, j'ai effectué un voyage au Portugal pour des raisons personnelles et à ce sujet je compte dès mon retour te donner plus amples informations en ce qui concerne les motivations qui m'ont poussées à faire ce voyage. J'ai été victime d'une très grave agression et quelques affaires personnelles ont été emportées à savoir ; carte bancaire, Argent, téléphone, ce qui fait que je ne dispose plus d'argent, ni de possibilité de faire un retrait, le comble est que j'ai été blessé. Je suis dans une situation très délicate et inquiétante dans ce pays. Je ne dispose que de mon passeport.

J'ai vraiment besoin de ton assistance financière un prêt de 2075 euros qui pourra me permettre de régler mes problèmes et rentrer le plus tôt possible, prêt que je te rembourserai dès mon retour. Réponds moi rapidement afin que je te transmette mes coordonnées pour l'envoi.

Mille merci d'avance.

Gilles


*jai donc répondu :*
Ok Gilles pas de soucis dis moi comment je peux te dépanner ?
Dominique


*et la sienne n'a pas tardé :*
Dominique Merci beaucoup. Concernant l'envoie , je te laisse mes coordonnées pour le transfert de fonds via la compagnie de transfert W.estern u.nion. C'est à dire tu feras un mandat à la poste via W.estern U.nion.

Nom et prénom:  XXXXX Gilles
Adresse: Av Fontes Pereira Melo 33
Ville: Lisbonne
Pays: Portugal

Voilà! Rends toi directement à la poste pour effectuer une mandat via W.estern U.nion. S'il te plait n'explique pas ma situation aux agents de la W.estern U.nion,je compte sur ta confiance et ta discrétion.
Je reste en attente et grand merci à toi .
Gilles


si quelqu'un sait comment est composé un numéro WE je lui en enverrais un


----------



## pascalformac (7 Août 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> si quelqu'un sait comment est composé un numéro WE je lui en enverrais un


profite en pour lui donner le numero de l'ambassade et section consulaire à Lisbonne
(dont un des rôles est l'aide dans ce genre de situation  )
ou lui rappeler qu'il a une assurance-assistance liée à sa CB
re
ou qu'il peut contacter une agence de sa banque  sur place
re


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2014)

Réponds lui que tu préfères envoyer du liquide parce qu'à La Poste de ton village ils commencent à trouver louche tous ces mandats Western Union que tu envoies chaque semaine dans tous les Pays du Monde...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Août 2014)

ou que tu es géné en ce moment , mais que dès que tu auras recu ta commission pour l'aide apportée  concernant des transferts de fonds "méthode nigeria" , tu seras ravi de l'aider


----------



## patlek (7 Août 2014)

J' ai déjà eut exactement le meme coup.

Un type a qui j' avais acheté un truc sur le bon coin, et donc il y avait eut échange d' e-mail. Et 1 ou deux ans après, j' avais eut ce coup: c' est pas compliqué: compte mail piraté.
Par contre, moi je ne connaissais pas le type qui s' était fait piraté son compte mail, mais si tu connais celui qui est victime du piratage, téléphone lui vite, parce que tous ses contacts, sans distinction contact amis, contact pros, vont recevoir des demandes d' argent, et çà pourrait mal se passer si un ou plusieurs se ferait embobiner.


----------



## Gwen (7 Août 2014)

Ou alors, tu lui dis que tu prends immédiatement ta voiture pour aller l'aider et le rapatrier en France, car le Portugal ce n'est vraiment pas loin 

En plus, le coup du passeport...ARFFFF, comme si on avait encore besoin de ça en Europe


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2014)

Profites-en pour nous rapporter des Pasteis de Belem!!!
C'est top délicieux ces petites tartelettes...


----------



## patlek (7 Août 2014)

l' explication

http://lesbrindherbes.org/2013/12/23/boites-mail-piratees-attention/


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (22 Août 2014)

Comment ? Personne n'a cité le mugu de mozinor ?? (selon le moteur de recherche hien, j'ai pas tout lu !)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7vB8cw6jTE


----------



## OlivierMarly (23 Août 2014)

Chèr (e) client (e) ,



Nous vous informons que votre ID arrive a expiration dans moins de 48 heures,

Il est impératif d'effectuer une vérification de vos informations a présent ,sans quoi votre ID sera détruit.

Cliquez simplement sur le lien ci-dessous et ouvrez une session a l'aide de votre Apple ID et de votre mot de passe .



Vérifiez maintenant





Pour plus d'informations, consultez la rubrique   Questions et réponses .



Merci,Apple


----------



## da capo (4 Février 2015)

J'aime bien celui-là pour 2 raisons :
- on n'est jamais trop sûr de la banque, alors autant viser large…
- et tant qu'à se foutre du monde, autant rappeler aux potentiels victimes les règles de sécurité pour les enQler bien plus profond encore.



> Madame, Monsieur,
> 
> Suite au signalement de nombreux cas de fraude liée au service e-Carte Bleue , nous vous demandons de bien vouloir modifier votre mot de passe de connexion
> 
> ...


----------



## ranxerox (8 Février 2015)

yes, sympa ce fil ...

suite au piratage de la boite mail d'une amie : françoise r****
je reçois ce mail avec son adresse
(et je crois, tout ses contacts)

"Bonjour ,
J'espère que tu vas bien. J'ai un urgent besoin de ton aide, Je suis en déplacement en Grèce et je me trouves dans une situation très compliquée que je voudrais t'expliquer.
S'il te plait c'est capital et je compte énormément sur ta disponibilité. Je reste cependant connecter en attendant ta réponse, puisque je suis injoignable.

Cordialement,
françoise r****."


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2015)

ranxerox a dit:


> yes, sympa ce fil ...
> 
> suite au piratage de la boite mail d'une amie : françoise r****
> je reçois ce mail avec son adresse
> ...



Injoignable mais connectée 

Miracle


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> Injoignable mais connectée
> 
> Miracle


et "miraculeusement" il se passe ensuite la même chose que vers #582 et suivants
ils ne pensent jamais à aller au consulat
pour le transfert de fric , y a des adresses privées voire un intermédiaire sympa
ce que les gens sont serviables !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> et "miraculeusement" il se passe ensuite la même chose que vers #582 et suivants
> ils ne pensent jamais à aller au consulat
> pour le transfert de fric , y a des adresses privées voire un intermédiaire sympa
> ce que les gens sont serviables !



étrange en effet


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Février 2015)

Bon, c'est pas un scam, on déplacera le cas échéant, car le sujet est important 
Recherche d'un hébergeur web, je tombe sur cet argument:
"Les gestionnaires de la haute direction d'HostPapa possèdent conjointement *plus de 70 années d'expérience en matière de services d'hébergement web*, nous permettant ainsi de créer et d'offrir des produits qui surpassent ceux de nos concurrents. Notre directeur des services client a élaboré un des meilleurs centres de soutien qui soit dans l'industrie de l'hébergement web, ce qui nous permet de maintenir une assistance client 24/7/365."
C'est plus Hostpapa, c'est Hostapy 
Par conséquent je ne vais pas souscrire chez eux


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2015)

Nouvoul a dit:


> "Les gestionnaires de la haute direction d'HostPapa possèdent conjointement *plus de 70 années d'expérience en matière de services d'hébergement web*,


et si les gestionnaires sont 140 ca fait une moyenne de 6 mois d’expérience par tête de papy


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Février 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> et si les gestionnaires sont 140 ca fait une moyenne de 6 mois d’expérience par tête de papy


Effectivement, raisonnement imparable  (il est où le smi-laid applause ? )


----------



## OlivierMarly (30 Mars 2015)

je ne suis pas abonné free.
notez en pied de page: NRJ mobile...








*Bonjour,*



Nоυs νоυs infогmоns qυе νоtге νiгеmеnt mеnsυеl a été геjetéе par νоtге établissеmеnt banсairе.

Afin dе гégυlaгisег votre sitυation, νоυs dеνеz impéгatiνеmеnt         *сliquеz ісі*


Sincères salutations.

L’équipe Free

--

Free Mobile - SAS au capital de 365.138.779 Euros - RCS PARIS 499 247 138 -

Siège social : 16 rue de la Ville l’Evêque 75008 Paris retrouverez dans votre facture les informations suivantes :

*Une question sur votre facture ? *
Contactez votre Service Client du au , de depuis votre mobile (1ère minute gratuite, puis prix d'un appel décompté du forfait) ou au (Appel non surtaxé) depuis un poste fixe.

*A très bient�t,*

*L équipe C le Mobile*


C le mobile est un service de l'opérateur NRJ Mobile 
NRJ Mobile - SAS 421 713 892 - RCS Paris

***********************************************************************************************
This message and any attachments are confidential and intended for the named addressee(s) only.
If you have received this message in error, please notify immediately the sender, then delete
the message. Any unauthorized modification, edition, use or dissemination is prohibited.
The sender shall not be liable for this message if it has been modified, altered, falsified, infected
by a virus or even edited or disseminated without authorization.


----------



## michio (29 Avril 2015)

Ca faisait longtemps que je n'en avais pas eu un aussi magnifique, un pur moment de bonheur : 

_"Bonjour,

Coment allez-vous?

Jai besoin de votre soutient pour m'aider a déménager (37,200,000.00 $) à votre compte bancaire. pour notre faveur et la bonne si terminé, vous aurez le droit d'avoir 45% de fond de m'avoir aidé, pendant que je reçois les 55% restants. Sil vous plait laissez-moi savoir si vous êtes capable de sorte que je peux vous donner tous les détails. Gardez ce message dans votre esprit et ne pas laisser toute personne sait à ce sujet, sa serai un grand avantage pour nous deux, donc jai besoin vraiment de votre soutient pour réclamer cette somme  de ma banque. si vous voyer que je me sui adrecer a vous ces par ce que je ne peux pas pretendre la somme moi-même,sais par ce que je travaille dans la meme banque. et je suis la seul personne qui connais a ceux qui concairne cette t'argent. Si vous acceptez de suivre cette transaction avec un plein dévouement revener à moi par mon e-mail privée: k.kafo35@yahoo.fr

Cordialement,
M. Kafo Kafo..."_


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2015)

_Jai besoin de votre soutient pour m'aider a déménager (37,200,000.00 $) à votre compte bancaire_
_
c'est cette phrase qui me choque _


----------



## loustic (30 Avril 2015)

Michio, dis-nous si cela ne t'intéresse pas.
Ainsi d'autres membres du forum pourront tenter leur chance auprès de Kafo Kafo.


----------



## PHILBX (1 Mai 2015)

Your receipt No.164732445497010


Your Apple ID was just used to download Camfrog PRO 6.99$ from the App Store on a computer or device that had not previously been associated with that Apple ID.

This download was initiated from Morocco.

If you initiated this download, you can disregard this email. It was only sent to alert you in case you did not initiate the download yourself.

If you did not initiate this download, we recommend that you go to iforgot.apple.com to change your password, then see Apple ID: Security and your Apple ID for further assistance.

Regards,
Apple

bien, les liens ne pointaient pas au bon endroit
a une époque j'avais le meme genre e bay, problem about n° ...........


----------



## michio (3 Mai 2015)

J'avais mis son adresse si certains voulaient tenter leur chance pour son déménagement


----------



## OlivierMarly (3 Mai 2015)

en tant que breton, je vais lui faire un devis. Les déménagements ça nous connait.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2015)

Reçu aujourd'hui ce document en « français ».
_
Cher [mon prénom et mon nom],

Mon nom est M. David Geletey. Je me suis entraîné et travaille actuellement comme un auditeur externe pour le Bureau du surintendant des institutions financières (BSIF), de Vancouver, au Canada, en travaillant dans le cadre d'une grande équipe qui couvre l'ensemble de la région canadienne. Je l'ai pris mon temps pour vous contacter par mes efforts personnels. Le BSIF est responsable de veiller à ce que les comptes dormants, des souscripteurs, les déposants et les participants des régimes de retraite sont protégés contre la perte de leurs investissements indue. Nous visons à protéger nos membres contre toute perte financière qui peut se produire.

Lors d'un contrôle de vérification de routine sur les comptes qui ont été découverts au cours de la liquidation d'une banque canadienne, je découvrais un compte de dépôt fixe qui est actuellement en sommeil. Ce compte a été en sommeil pendant les dernières vingt-trois (23) ans. Le dépôt appartient à un seul support avec un montant total légèrement supérieur à 21,5 millions de dollars des États-Unis Dollars. La réglementation / législation au Canada demande que je préviens l'institut responsable pour un actif non réclamés après une période statutaire d'années lorsque les comptes dormants de ce type sont découverts bancaires. L'ensemble des faits ci-dessus souligne ma raison de vous écrire et de faire la proposition suivante.

Mes enquêtes de ce compte révèle que l'investisseur est mort en 1991 - l'heure exacte du compte a été opéré dernière. La banque canadienne où le compte était à l'origine ouverte a été officiellement liquidée depuis 1993. Je peux confirmer avec certitude que ledit investisseur est décédé intestat et aucune nouvelle du parent à sa succession a été trouvé ou a se manifester toutes ces années. Je suis de la conviction constante que l'aide de mon initié effet de levier, de travailler avec vous peut obtenir les fonds dans le compte pour nous au lieu de lui permettre de passer comme un fonds non réclamés dans les coffres du gouvernement canadien. Ceci est particulièrement possible que vous portez le nom de famille de l'appariement et la même nationalité à ladite investisseur, et peut se présenter comme son étendue relative. Ceci est exactement pourquoi je suis avec vous.

Je dois tous les documents pertinents (juridiques et bancaires) qui facilitera vous ma mettant en avant que le demandeur / bénéficiaire des fonds et, finalement, transférer de l'argent sur un compte désigné par vous. Si nécessaire, nous pouvons facilement ouvrir un nouveau compte à votre nom à cet effet. Si vous acceptez de coopérer avec moi, nous serons d'accord incontestablement sur une compensation adéquate pour vous après que nous obtenons avec succès le paiement d'héritage.

Je vais vous expliquer plus en détail ce que cette transaction se compose de et ce que les conditions nécessaires sont, mais seulement quand je recevoir la confirmation de votre désir de participer. Soyez assurés que je suis totalement engagé à la situation. Il n'y aura aucun risque que ce soit si vous vous engagez à coopérer. Cependant un maximum d'intimité est d'une importance vitale si nous voulons récolter avec succès les immenses avantages de cette transaction. Je vous garantis que la transaction sera exécutée sous arrangement légitime que toutes les parties impliquées seront protégés contre toute violation de la loi.

Pour confirmer votre volonté et la coopération de ma proposition, s'il vous plaît contactez-moi par fax ou e-mail indiquant ce qui suit: (1) Nom complet et profession (2) Mobile, Direct Numéro de téléphone (3) Nombre de Fax direct. (4) Adresse de contact.

Votre réponse rapide sera très appréciée.

Cordialement,
M. David Geletey.
Tel Direct Non: + 1-610-5901444
Fax direct No: + 1-610-9103049_​
Version originale : http://scammers-scam.blogspot.fr/search/label/David Geletey 

Le véritable escroc dans l'affaire, c'est peut-être Google Translate…


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Mai 2015)

Sans doute déjà posté, mais une petite piqûre de rappel ne fait pas de mal:
"Bonjour, je sais que ce message vous apparaîtra comme une surprise puisse que nous ne nous connaissons pas mais la grâce de Dieu m'a dirigé vers vous et je voudrais que vous lisez mon message attentivement et soyez bénis au nom de Dieu. Je suis Mr *LAURENT BOUDIER*  et j'aimerais vous faire une proposition qui pourra vous intéressez.Il s'agit d'un don d'une forte somme importante.Ceci n'étant donc pas un spam ni un virus, pour plus d'information au sujet de la donation je vous prie de me contacter que sur mon adresse mail privée suivant: Contact E-mail:*laurent.boudier@outlook.com*
Veuillez me contactez que sur cette adresse mail.
Pour ce fait je voudrais de façon gracieuse et dans le souci d'aider des démunis faire un don de ce dit héritage s'élevant à une valeur de*975.000Euros*.
Pour vous permettre d'établir une fondation de bienfaisance en ma mémoire afin que la grâce de DIEU soit avec moi jusqu'à ma dernière demeure pour que  je bénéficie d'une place honorable .
*LA PAIX DE DIEU SOIT AVEC VOUS.*"

Que _dieu_ nous foute la *paix* serait déjà pas mal


----------



## OlivierMarly (28 Mai 2015)

encore un gagne petit. Comment tu veux faire avec ça!? Tout juste une association...


----------



## michio (8 Juin 2015)

Tu rigoles, c'est génial, tu as l'adresse mail privée de Dieu.
Ou d'un de ses proches...


----------



## patlek (3 Juillet 2015)

Ici , en principe, on se marre de toutes ces arnaques, et on se demande s'il est possible que quelqu' un tombe dans le panneaiu;

Un exemple ici; avec en plus, un expert comptable (à la retraite, certes, mais quand meme), dans le role du pigeonné (De 3 millions d' euros, un type qui n' a pas froid aux yeux!)

http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-dive...r-qui-n-existaient-pas-03-07-2015-4914977.php


----------



## OlivierMarly (3 Juillet 2015)

Je pense que la science tient un cas pathologique de bêtise. Ceci dit, ce genre d'info mériterait d'être vérifiée, ce ne serait pas la première fois qu'un journaliste reprend une news venue de nulle part.

Ca serait alors un scam à journaliste.


----------



## patlek (3 Juillet 2015)

« ... et une mallette remplie de billets noircis ont été saisis chez un des suspects, révèle un proche de l'affaire. Ces billets devaient servir à une autre arnaque connue sous le nom de wash-wash. Cette escroquerie consiste à soutirer plusieurs dizaines de milliers d'euros à une victime qui croit acheter un produit, capable de laver de l'argent noirci d'encre... »

Dans le roman "La reine des pommes" de Chester Himes, il y a une arnaque qui consiste a faire croire que l' on peut transformer des billets de 10 dollars en billets de 100 dollars en les mettant dans un four; et c' est un roman de 1958, comme quoi, les arnaques hilarantes ne datent pas d' hier.


----------



## seb2956 (9 Juillet 2015)

patlek a dit:


> « ... et une mallette remplie de billets noircis ont été saisis chez un des suspects, révèle un proche de l'affaire. Ces billets devaient servir à une autre arnaque connue sous le nom de wash-wash. Cette escroquerie consiste à soutirer plusieurs dizaines de milliers d'euros à une victime qui croit acheter un produit, capable de laver de l'argent noirci d'encre... »
> 
> Dans le roman "La reine des pommes" de Chester Himes, il y a une arnaque qui consiste a faire croire que l' on peut transformer des billets de 10 dollars en billets de 100 dollars en les mettant dans un four; et c' est un roman de 1958, comme quoi, les arnaques hilarantes ne datent pas d' hier.



Excellent


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Juillet 2015)

Ils viennent à nous directement, c'est chouette.
Profitez-en tant qu'il est chaud, quelque chose me dit que ça va couper.


----------



## OlivierMarly (15 Juillet 2015)

trop tard, le lien ne mène nul part... Damned!


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Juillet 2015)

Ah, c'est bête. Une histoire très émouvante, j'en ai pleuré mon café.
Une cagnotte où on pouvait ne donner même que quelques euros, pour une amie dans le besoin qui s'était fait volé son iPhone par un homme inconnu (lourdement armé je suppose, et activement recherché, très certainement) qui l'avait serrée d'un peu près. L'iPhone était dans la poche de la chemise de la jeune femme, nous précisait on.
Et bien les amis de cette amie n'ont fait ni une ni deux (mais au moins quatre ou cinq posts sur MacG) pour créer une cagnotte sur je ne sais plus quel site pour lui faire une super surprise et lui racheter un iPhone (mais pas un 6, parce qu'elle les trouve trop grands). Comme elle va être heureuse ! Enfin allait être, parce que maintenant, c'est foutu.
La faute à MacG qui nous sabre à la hache de si belles histoires. Ce site manque décidément de poésie et d'une humanité élémentaire.


----------



## OlivierMarly (15 Juillet 2015)

Je t'ai envoyé mon RIB pour que tu verses 1000€ sur mon compte pour débloquer 18 millions de $ que un parent souffreteux a malencontreusement oublié avant de partir voir pluton si des fois j'y étais.
Remarques que ceci est très honnête, le sergent Corps de la cia à washington (république du Bénin) est garant de la transaction.
Bon, c'est pas le tout god bless you, bises chez vous et tout le toutim.


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Juillet 2015)

Reçu aujourd'hui soit disant d'Orange; j'ai vite cherché mais pas trouvé la parade (divers messages en cherchant goog TestFacile, Gibmedia, mais ça remonte à plusieurs mois).
Ce 29 juillet mon téléphone était éteint (pas de réseau en montagne).
Rien fait, rien demandé, rien acheté.
Un conseil pour en finir avec ça me ferait grandement plaisir, merci !




 



Chère cliente, Cher client,

Vous avez acheté un service par le biais de Contact+ et nous vous en remercions.

Retrouvez ci-dessous le détail de votre achat :


*Date d'achat : 29/07/2015 *

*Référence achat : 1515072960637 *

*Service acheté : TestFacile*

*Site d'achat : http://www.test-facile.com*

*Nom de l'éditeur : GIBMEDIA*

*Montant : 8,00€ttc*

Ce montant sera automatiquement facturé sur une de vos prochaines factures Internet Orange.

Vous pouvez suivre le détail de vos achats en consultant votre espace Contact+ depuisl’espace client

Merci de votre confiance.
Votre Service Clients.


----------



## Ma Dalton (29 Juillet 2015)

Bonsoir,

ton FAI c'est Orange, je suppose.

Toute personne connectée à ta box peut acheter certains services, grâce à Contact+ et Internet+, SANS ton accord, et *SANS* avoir à décliner de mot de passe...

Contact+ et Internet+ sont activés par défaut; si tu estimes ne pas en avoir besoin, désactive-les.
http://assistance.orange.fr/ordinat...act/contact-activer-ou-desactiver_77201-40684
http://assistance.orange.fr/ordinat...et/internet-activer-ou-desactiver_82827-40689


----------



## ru666 (30 Juillet 2015)

Merci pour l'info. Faut-il désactiver les 2 ou bien seulement contact+?


----------



## ru666 (30 Juillet 2015)

michio a dit:


> Tu rigoles, c'est génial, tu as l'adresse mail privée de Dieu.
> Ou d'un de ses proches...



Tu peux y aller sans problème. Il paraît que c'est un ange


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Juillet 2015)

Ma Dalton a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> ton FAI c'est Orange, je suppose.
> Toute personne connectée à ta box peut acheter certains services, grâce à Contact+ et Internet+, SANS ton accord, et *SANS* avoir à décliner de mot de passe...
> Contact+ et Internet+ sont activés par défaut; si tu estimes ne pas en avoir besoin, désactive-les.
> ...



Merci,
Déjà je me suis trompé, c'est pas sur téléphone mais dans mail ordi.
Par contre je pense que c'est un malware ou adware (?), car personne ne s'est connecté sur mon FAI.
Pas mal de soucis avec ce "gibmedia": https://www.google.fr/search?client...eanKYyx8wfKlqugCQ#q=supprimer+adware+gibmedia.
Bonne journée !


----------



## Ma Dalton (30 Juillet 2015)

Alors : https://www.malwarebytes.org/antimalware/mac/

(nouveau visage de AdwareMedic)


----------



## ness_Du_frat (2 Août 2015)

Je ne crois pas que je vous l'avais déjà posté, mais là, y a du dossier ^^


----------



## OlivierMarly (21 Août 2015)

http://www.deguiseman.com/export/clientsfrebox/7162ae9d196fae1d675dbc646291e3f6/

le métier se perd. Tout fout le camp. Sont même pas capables de trouver une url sympa!

Note que je ne suis pas abonné à free...

Enlevez à partir d'export: il a de l'humour en fait.


----------



## loustic (11 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir Très Cher(e)    
Nous vous contactons par cette présente lettre pour vous informer que vous êtes bénéficiaire de la somme de 25 0.000 EURO à la LOTERIE MICROSOFT Ceci n'étant donc pas un spam ni un virus, veuillez trouver en fichier joint votre notification de gain. Pour la réclamation de votre gain veuillez entrer en contact direct avec  Maître ...

Ils sont fortiches chez Crosoft !
Je partage, qui est intéressé ?


----------



## OlivierMarly (11 Septembre 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Bonsoir Très Cher(e)
> Nous vous contactons par cette présente lettre pour vous informer que vous êtes bénéficiaire de la somme de 25 0.000 EURO à la LOTERIE MICROSOFT Ceci n'étant donc pas un spam ni un virus, veuillez trouver en fichier joint votre notification de gain. Pour la réclamation de votre gain veuillez entrer en contact direct avec  Maître ...
> 
> Ils sont fortiches chez Crosoft !
> Je partage, qui est intéressé ?



il existe encore ceux-là!?
Allez quoi, un beau geste, renouvelez vous.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Septembre 2015)

Très rarement de scams. Par contre je me suis référencé sur les pages jaunes dans l'espoir d'attirer un peu plus le chaland en ces temps de crise. Depuis j'ai des appels de gens qui me prennent pour un maçon et en plus qui te propose au bout de 30 secondes de faire du black. Bon. Passons.
Mais surtout 30 mails par jour de pubs en tout genre maintenant, jusqu'à des pensionats privés pour les gosses !

Pages jaunes pisse oui !


----------



## OlivierMarly (13 Septembre 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> Très rarement de scams. Par contre je me suis référencé sur les pages jaunes dans l'espoir d'attirer un peu plus le chaland en ces temps de crise. Depuis j'ai des appels de gens qui me prennent pour un maçon et en plus qui te propose au bout de 30 secondes de faire du black. Bon. Passons.
> Mais surtout 30 mails par jour de pubs en tout genre maintenant, jusqu'à des pensionats privés pour les gosses !
> 
> Pages jaunes pisse oui !



faut dire que enregistrer ta boite dans les sociétés de productions X. Il y a de quoi faire des confusions.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Septembre 2015)

Je me suis trompé de métier. Dans le film porno j'aurai sans doute plus de clientèle. Encore qu'il parait que mème ce secteur est en crise à cause d'internet... Tout fout l'camp...


----------



## OlivierMarly (13 Septembre 2015)

surtout depuis que raymonde et marcel bidochon ont lancé leur site... imparable. Kesketuvoeufairecontressa?


----------



## OlivierMarly (30 Septembre 2015)

Là, ils innovent.

Invitation linkedin d'un mec dont j'ai jamais entendu parler... je lui écris pour savoir ce que je peux faire pour lui, il m'envoie une adresse mail d'un supposé client à lui qui cherche des héritiers (ben voyons)...

J'écris au mec... Il me répond avec un beau courrier , entête d'un banque anglaise, nom "d'emprunt" (un des directeurs quand même). Il y aurait un "XXXXX" (même nom que moi, facile sur linkedin) qui serait mort à Sumatra et qui aurait laissé 28Millions de livres sterling!!! si personne ne les réclame, ben la banque va se le mettre dans les fouilles... Bref, il me propose de faire fifty-fifty...

Là: chapeau messieurs, c'est du lourd. Le faire par étape, chercher des noms réels, fabriquer une lettre à entête... Ca mériterait presque une hola!!!


----------



## da capo (20 Octobre 2015)

Ah, l'humour se loge partout.

Dernière tentative d'arnaque, l'humour est dans les détails.
En bas de page :



> TM e copyright © 2015 www.impots.gouv.fr Inc. 1 Infinite Loop, MS 83-DM, Cupertino, CA 95014.


----------



## OlivierMarly (21 Octobre 2015)

da capo a dit:


> Ah, l'humour se loge partout.
> 
> Dernière tentative d'arnaque, l'humour est dans les détails.
> En bas de page :


La décentralisation mon ami. On ne mesure pas les efforts nécessaires.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2015)

​


----------



## r e m y (11 Février 2016)

Là j'en ai reçu un beau!

(faut croire que même dans le domaine du scam, y'a des débutants, voire des stagiaires payés à coup de lance-pierres)


----------



## loustic (11 Février 2016)

Naturellement on te félicite d'avoir signalé à l'expéditeur les quelques petites fautes de frappe  qu'il a commises.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Février 2016)

il est quand même pas mal !!


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2016)

J'aime assez


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Février 2016)

Hum, ce message est manifestement crypté, et pour trouver la clé, ça va pas être coton...


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Février 2016)

Visiblement pas passé au bureau de vérification de la syntaxe...


----------



## r e m y (12 Février 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Visiblement pas passé au bureau de vérification de la syntaxe...


Je suspecte certains contributeurs de ces forums, de bosser pour le compte de ces "scammeurs" car je retrouve le style de certains messages des forums techniques


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Avril 2016)

Aidez l'Unicef, elles sont pas chères mes lunettes !


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Septembre 2016)

(Mal)Oney(te)


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2016)

Aujourd'hui



​


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2017)

Se sont pas foulés ! 


Est-il besoin de préciser que je n'ai aucun compte à la société géniale ?


----------



## Gwen (5 Avril 2017)

Un iPhone à 2 €, bon, la réduction est trop grosse, je pense que c'est faux. Vous me confirmez ?

Surtout quand Apple France communique avec l'adresse vic@pschnelle.com
Un service d'envois massifs de courriel 






En plus, ce n'est QU’un 64 Go, le petit joueur. Pour vraiment appâter le chaland, il aurait fallu offrir le modèle le plus gros, voir quelque chose d'exceptionnel qui n'existe pas encore, soyons fous, un 512 Go. Là, je signe tout de suite à 2€.


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Avril 2017)

Fnacarnac:
(je n'ai pas d'opinion honnête !)

Hello xxx...,

Votre participation fournira des informations précieuses qui nous aidera à mieux répondre à vos besoins. Lenquête ne prendra pas longtemps pour que vous êtes invité à fournir votre opinion honnête. À la fin du sondage, vous serez automatiquement crédité avec le code de réduction pour vous prochain achat à la FNAC.

Cliquez ici pour commencer


Je vous remercie, 
Rodrigo
FNAC Équipe Comité Enquête



To be removed from our VIP list, click here

BlazePoint Media- P.O. Box 12006, Ortigas Center Post Office Emerald Ave., 1605 Pasig City Philippines


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2017)

​


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mai 2017)

on rigole, mais c'est avec un mail de ce type que l'équipe de Macron s'est faite avoir...


----------



## r e m y (16 Mai 2017)

Powerdom a dit:


> on rigole, mais c'est avec un mail de ce type que l'équipe de Macron s'est faite avoir...



Il est devenu Président à l'insu de son plein gré suite à une campagne de phishing? [emoji15]


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mai 2017)

Peut-être que c'est nous qui avons subi une campagne de phishing !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2017)

Sympa chez Apple



​
​


----------



## r e m y (19 Juin 2017)

Tu crois quand même pas qu'avec cette canicule, on va se bouger de son canapé pour 23000€ !

On va déduire ça de ses impôts en le déclarant comme don à une association d'aide aux Pays africains, et basta!

Quant à nos amis d'interlope.es, on va gentiment les laisser tranquille aussi!


----------



## da capo (31 Août 2017)

Je n'ai pas reçu ce message, mais visiblement de très nombreux collègues l'ont reçu.
Il vaut vraiment la peine d'être partagé ici :



			
				'google translate n'est pas responsable de la bêtise des utilisateurs' a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> je teconseille d'obeir a moi, parce que tu as un majeurprobleme. Je ne crois pas que se masturber estmoche, mais quand tous les copains,parents et collegues recoivent cette video... C'est toutextremement mal!
> Tu as visite porno-site. logiciels malveillants. Quand tu as clique sur le bouton delecture de la video, j'ai obtenu l'acces a distance del'ordinateur. Aussi toutes les cameras ontcommence a travailler. Avec l'aide de RDP, j'ai trouve tous tescontacts. J'ai fait unevideo sur laquelle tu peux voir un enregistrement de l'ecran etl'enregistrement avec toi. C'est degoutant.
> Payer320 USD et je je supprime la poussiere sur toi. Voici mon adresse btcwallet___________XXXX______.
> ...


----------



## usurp (31 Août 2017)

da capo a dit:


> Je n'ai pas reçu ce message, mais visiblement de très nombreux collègues l'ont reçu.
> Il vaut vraiment la peine d'être partagé ici :



Il est fort celui-la !
J'aime beaucoup ses excuses de ne pas bien parler le français


----------



## Powerdom (31 Août 2017)

enfin un scam marrant


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2017)

Sympa les impôts ce matin 



​


----------



## Le docteur (10 Octobre 2017)

@Jec
« Mais aussi de l’hypertension artérielle » (et un panari?). 
Et le verset tiré au hasard (mais est-elle/il la/le seul(e)à procéder comme ça[emoji23]?)!!!


----------



## Powerdom (19 Octobre 2017)

c'est pas un scam, mais je voulais en faire part à des avertis du web comme on en trouve dans ce bar.
cet après midi iMessage de ma fille qui est en fac de lettre à Nancy. au menu de l'après midi un cours d'informatique


Papa, voici que la prof vient de nous dicter, littéralement…

_"internet est un réseau de plusieurs réseaux. Un réseau c’est des trucs reliés des entres-eux. Et un réseau de plusieurs réseaux se sont des réseaux reliés entre eux."
_
ça fait peur.


----------



## Romuald (20 Octobre 2017)

Ben où est le problème ? C'est effectivement ça, même si c'est exprimé de façon un peu basique


----------



## r e m y (20 Octobre 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben où est le problème ? C'est effectivement ça, même si c'est exprimé de façon un peu basique



Oui enfin... meme si c'est un cours d'informatique en Fac de lettres et que ça s'adresse à un public sans doute peu féru de technologie (quoiqu'il faille se méfier des idées reçues, la proAPBbilité que des bacheliers scientifiques se soient retrouvés là ne doit pas être exclue), justement parce qu'on est en Fac de Lettres, on peut essayer de donner une définition utilisant un peu plus que 3 mots de vocabulaire!


----------



## Macounette (20 Octobre 2017)

"des trucs reliés entre eux"..... sérieusement ! On se croirait à l'école primaire


----------



## Le docteur (21 Octobre 2017)

Je crois que je vais postuler pour donner des cours en fac. Ça y est : j'ai le niveau.
Il suffisait d'attendre.


----------



## usurp (27 Octobre 2017)

Je sais bien que certain considère Free comme de la merde, mais vous croyez qu'avec une adresse mail comme ça des gens vont tomber dans le panneau ?


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Octobre 2017)

Oh la vache !


----------



## patlek (27 Octobre 2017)

Oui, et bien:

https://www.ouest-france.fr/bretagn...s-elle-se-fait-escroquer-de-350-000eu-5342163

Je trouve que le retraité, qui était dans la combine, et pas à son premier coup, prend pas trop cher (3 mois ferme)


----------



## flotow (28 Octobre 2017)

> We are please to inform you that you have been selected for Monetary Compensation of  €3,500,000.00 (Three Million Five Hundred Thousand Euros). from The EUROPEAN UNION COMPENSATION BOARD (EU),Through the European Union Economic.  Contact Email :  …@gmail.com



Mais c'était louche, y'avais pas de sujet au mail et une faute dans l'énoncé, alors je n'ai pas répondu.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2017)

Tiens y'avait longtemps....


> *Bien aimé, *
> 
> *Je me nomme Madame Catherine FAHY née le 30 Avril 1947 de nationalité Française. Je vous envoie ce présent message pour solliciter votre accord pour la réalisation d'un projet de donation que je souhaite accomplir depuis un bon moment. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2017)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tiens y'avait longtemps....



Y a pas a dire , il y a des personnes qui ont de la chance dans la vie


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Novembre 2017)

Cher (e) bénéficiaire,

Nous venons par le biais de cet avis, vous informer de votre sélection au programme de bienfaisance W-BUSH sis aux USA.
Vous recevez ce courriel parce que grâce à votre E-mail attaché au N° du billet 6_23_69, vous avez été désigné pour empocher la somme de Trois Cent Douze Mille $USD.
COMMENT EMPOCHER VOTRE SOMME ?
Veuillez transmettre par mail vos informations sous 72 heures a l’adresse émail du responsable chargé de vous indiquer les conditions générales d’obtention de L0T.
NB/ OUVREZ IMMÉDIATEMENT LES 2 FICHIERS JOINTS. VOUS TROUVEREZ LE CONTACT DIRECT DU RESPONSABLE.
Bien cordialement,
COORDINATEUR S.C
ALLIANZ
AREAS ASSURANCES
BPCE MUTUELLE
GENERATION
GMF
LA SAUVEGARDE

Bien cordialement


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Novembre 2017)

Dépêchez-vous d'installer notre virus sur votre ordinateur, bien cordialement


----------



## r e m y (19 Novembre 2017)

ecatomb a dit:


> Dépêchez-vous d'installer notre virus sur votre ordinateur, bien cordialement



Tu l'installes, tu touches les 312000 dollars, puis tu mets ton Mac infesté à la poubelle et tu en rachetes une centaines de nouveaux!

Où est le probleme?


----------



## Bombigolo (26 Novembre 2017)

Cool , il parait que je viens de m'acheter un iPhone 6plus , pour pas cher en plus !
j'annule même pas la commande , ça me fera un cadeau pour un neveu …


----------



## Bombigolo (28 Novembre 2017)

Et aujourd'hui je gagne un iPhone X !!!
J'ai trop de chance en ce moment …
Par contre DHT express , connais pas comme transporteur ?


----------



## flotow (2 Décembre 2017)

> Nou avons envoyé un courrier pour demander une mise a jours des informations actuelles . Mais malheureusement pas de réponse pour votre part,vous avez 24h pour bénéficiez de ce :
> 
> Remboursement
> 
> ...



Fôtes d'origine !


----------



## Gwen (3 Décembre 2017)

Reçu ce jour par mail 

_*Je m'excuse, je parle pauvre francais

Bonjour
Je vous suggere de cooperer, parce que J'ai infecte votre ordinateur.
Vous avez regarde du porno dans lequel il y avait un virus... maintenant vous etes dans le botnet. Je vous tire sur la camera. Ca veut dire que j'ai une salete sur vous. J'ai telecharge une liste de tous vos contacts (amis, parents et collegues). J'ai fait une video sur laquelle vous pouvez voir un enregistrement de l'ecran et l'enregistrement avec vous. Vos amis ne connaitront pas la video si vous payez: 310 usd en btc (Crypto-monnaie). Ceci est mon numero de portefeuille

1JZrrU93Yc8eLvYnyKNF2MfYMaePGp8Z5


C'est la meme chose qu'un numero de carte de credit, sur Internet, vous pouvez trouver de nombreux echangeurs virtuels. Vous pouvez visiter coinbase par example, vous pouvez egalement essayer d'acheter de l'argent a un guichet automatique (atm) regardez le site coinatmradar. Vous peux visiter youtube.
Vous avez un jour.

Votre video est stockee sur votre VPS, apres la transaction, je vais vous donner les donnees de vps. Si vous avez besoin de preuve Je peux l'envoyer a 8 amis aleatoires apres que vous obtenez leurs liens et vous demandez s'ils ont  recu une video. Je ne peux pas envoyer de video par e-mail cela peut perturber mon anonymat.
Vous pouvez aller aux flics mais ils ne t'aideront pas - j'utilise un botnet pour communiquer.
Vous avez vingt-quatre heurs. Mieux prendre le temps de payer.
S'il y a des problemes ecris-moi*_


----------



## r e m y (3 Décembre 2017)

J'attends avec impatience de recevoir la vidéo en question.... [emoji39]
On demandera à un modo de l'épingler en tête de forum! [emoji102]


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Décembre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> J'attends avec impatience de recevoir la vidéo en question.... [emoji39]
> On demandera à un modo de l'épingler en tête de forum! [emoji102]



Une vidéo de modo en train de forniquer ? 
Ça manquait à mon catalogue !


----------



## Gwen (3 Décembre 2017)

Oui, j'attends ça avec impatience également  Je vais peut-être avoir une nouvelle carrière prometteuse comme Paris Hilton ou toute autre vedette.


----------



## peyret (4 Décembre 2017)

Z'auraient pu me mettre un X


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2017)

peyret a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 118080
> 
> Z'auraient pu me mettre un X



Va le chercher


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Décembre 2017)

Et c'est même pas ma banque...



​


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Décembre 2017)

Ceci n'est pas un scam


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Décembre 2017)

Pour les grand voyageurs



​


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Janvier 2018)

Un mail que j'ai reçu en réponse à un mail que je n'ai pas envoyé (bien entendu ne cliquez pas sur les liens  ) :

Nous sommes desoles de vous informer que votre message n a pas
pu etre remis a un ou plusieurs de ses destinataires.
Ceci est un message automatique genere par le serveur mwinf5d74.orange.fr.
Merci de ne pas y repondre.
This is the mail system at host mwinf5d74.orange.fr.
I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
be delivered to one or more recipients.
                 The mail system
<c.corno@free.fr>: host free.fr[212.27.48.6] said: 554
5.2.2 <c.corno@free.fr>: Recipient address rejected: Quota exceeded (mailbox for user is full)

*De: *"Pascale Franck" <
*Objet: dernières nouvelles*
*Date: *6 janvier 2018 à 23:10:35 UTC+1
*À: *"Corno Cathy" <c.corno@free.fr>

Je viens de découvrir les nouvelles nouvelles et j’ai construit  que vous  l’aimerez aussi , s’il vous satisfait  découvrir à  ce  moment http://ztrassa.ru/bir.php?1GYufRvw9

Bises, Pascale Franck
-
Nous ne vendrons , distribuerons ou louerons vos informations humaines aux tiers que si nous avons votre autorisation ou si la ordre l'exige . Nous pouvons appliquer vos informations humaines disponible pour vous poster des informations promotionnelles sur des tiers que nous pensons les choses)(susceptibles,en mesure,capables)(nouer,attacher,relier,joindre,unir,fixer,amarrer,ancrer,cramponner,accrocher,atteler,enchaîner,encorder,lacer,ficeler,nouer,ligaturer,sangler,coudre,coller,accoler,abouter,accoupler,river,suspendre,affecter,placer,nommer,adjoindre,intéresser,captiver,charmer)(dites,racontés,pensés)(vous voulez,vous cherchez,vous désirez,vous souhaitez)(pouvez,avez la possibilité de)(prier,implorer,prier,supplier,adjurer,conjurer,demander,réclamer,solliciter)(détails,points,critères)(les informations,les déclarations,les données,les indications)(personnelles,humaines,propres à chacun,individuelles,spéciales)(détenons,avons,avons obtenu)(contexte,domaine,sujet)(en valeur de,en conséquence,en raison de,pourquoi)(la protection,la defense)(des données,des chiffres)(1998,2000,2001,1999,2004)(coûts,frais,dépenses)(sont,seront)(afin de,pour,si vous souhaitez)(obtenir,recueillir)(pampre,feuille,pousse,frondaison,feuillée,feuillage,ramure,ramée,verdure,foliation,ombrage,berceau,charmille,tonnelle,pampre,fane,page,copie,folio,feuillet,planche,encart,journal)(l'information,la culture générale)(a été,est)(veuillez,vouloir)(inscrire,mettre,écrire,placer)


----------



## Powerdom (7 Janvier 2018)

si on clic sur le lien _ztrassa_ on a ce message d'alerte : 




** VOTRE ORDINATEUR A ÉTÉ BLOCKÉ **

Erreur # DW6VB36

Nous vous prions de nous appeler immédiatement au: 01-82-88-64-55
Ne pas ignorer cette alerte critique.
Si vous fermez cette page, votre accès à l'ordinateur sera désactivé pour éviter d'autres dommages à notre réseau.
Notre ordinateur nous a alerté qu'il A été infecté par un virus et un spyware.  Les informations suivantes sont volées...

Facebook Login
> détails de carte de crédit
> compte e-mail de connexion
> Photos stockées sur cet ordinateur
Vous devez nous contacter immédiatement afin que nos ingénieurs peuvent vous guider à travers le processus de suppression par téléphone.  Veuillez nous appeler dans les 5 prochaines minutes pour éviter que votre ordinateur ne soit désactivé.

Téléphone: 01-82-88-64-55


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Janvier 2018)

J'ai bien fait de ne rien cliquer, parce qu'après c'est tout un pataquès pour remettre l'ordi en marche.
Je n'ai pas de facebook, je ne connais ni Corno Cathy ni Pascale Franck et hier je n'ai pas envoyé de mail; ce spam est arrivé tout seul tard hier soir (je dormais déjà et le Mac était éteint !).
Bref, méfi méfi, toujours


----------



## Romuald (7 Janvier 2018)

Ma mère a reçu le même, a cliqué bien sur (le mail semblait venir d'un ami), et coup de bol ça a été bloqué par safari avec une belle page rouge 'suspicion de phishing' ou quelque chose d'approchant. La, elle m' a appelé... et je l'ai copieusement engueulée, parce que je n'arrête pas de lui dire de ne jamais cliquer sur les liens reçus par mail. Espérons que la piqure de rappel durera plus de deux jours !


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Janvier 2018)

En ce qui me concerne, je suis depuis longtemps aussi vigilant que circonspect quant à ce genre de messages; mais dans ce dernier ce qui m'a "plu" c'est sa fin rocambolesque:
Nous ne vendrons , distribuerons ou louerons vos informations humaines aux tiers que si nous avons votre autorisation ou si la ordre l'exige . Nous pouvons appliquer vos informations humaines disponible pour vous poster des informations promotionnelles sur des tiers que nous pensons les choses)(susceptibles,en mesure,capables)(nouer,attacher,relier,joindre,unir,fixer,amarrer,ancrer,cramponner,accrocher,atteler,enchaîner,encorder,lacer,ficeler,nouer,ligaturer,sangler,coudre,coller,accoler,abouter,accoupler,river,suspendre,affecter,placer,nommer,adjoindre,intéresser,captiver,charmer)(dites,racontés,pensés)(vous voulez,vous cherchez,vous désirez,vous souhaitez)(pouvez,avez la possibilité de)(prier,implorer,prier,supplier,adjurer,conjurer,demander,réclamer,solliciter)(détails,points,critères)(les informations,les déclarations,les données,les indications)(personnelles,humaines,propres à chacun,individuelles,spéciales)(détenons,avons,avons obtenu)(contexte,domaine,sujet)(en valeur de,en conséquence,en raison de,pourquoi)(la protection,la defense)(des données,des chiffres)(1998,2000,2001,1999,2004)(coûts,frais,dépenses)(sont,seront)(afin de,pour,si vous souhaitez)(obtenir,recueillir)(pampre,feuille,pousse,frondaison,feuillée,feuillage,ramure,ramée,verdure,foliation,ombrage,berceau,charmille,tonnelle,pampre,fane,page,copie,folio,feuillet,planche,encart,journal)(l'information,la culture générale)(a été,est)(veuillez,vouloir)(inscrire,mettre,écrire,placer)


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Janvier 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Ma mère a reçu le même, a cliqué bien sur (le mail semblait venir d'un ami),



La mienne a reçu le même il y a 2 ans, elle a cliqué et son PC a été bloqué. Elle a payé puis fermé définitivement son compte FB.
Bien sûr elle m'en a parlé que bien après...

Aujourd'hui je reçoit une alerte Colissimo avec un lien. Comme je n'attends rien je ne clique pas mais copie le n° de colis. Je vais sur le site de Colissimo et rentre le n°, c'était un n° effectif d'un colis du mois de novembre (et je ne pense pas que ce soit un bug)...
Donc les salopards arrivent à capter de vrais n°, heureusement 2 mois après...
Imaginez si j'attendais réellement un colis...
Ne jamais cliquer mais aller voir à la main directement sur le site sera ma façon d'opérer dorénavant.


----------



## Madalvée (8 Janvier 2018)

Jamais vu un brouteur aussi con

https://www.facebook.com/Madeleine.Lauriette?fref=jewel


----------



## Powerdom (9 Janvier 2018)

Madalvée a dit:


> Jamais vu un brouteur aussi con



j'ai pas compris...


----------



## Gwen (9 Janvier 2018)

Moi non plus, c'est une page FB de base.


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Janvier 2018)

Ce matin (j'ai supprimé plein d'espace blanc entre le message et la signature, invisible dans Mail mais immense avec le copier-coller dans Textedit), bonjour aux courageux qui vont cliquer ! :

Nous sommes desoles de vous informer que votre message n a pas

pu etre remis a un ou plusieurs de ses destinataires.

Ceci est un message automatique genere par le serveur mwinf5d47.orange.fr.

Merci de ne pas y repondre.


This is the mail system at host mwinf5d47.orange.fr.

I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not

be delivered to one or more recipients.


                 The mail system


<phil_marci@aliceadsl.fr>: host aliceadsl.fr[212.27.48.6] said: 550

5.1.1 user unknown (UserSearch)



*De: *"marion et pierre" <xxxxx@wanadoo.fr>

*Objet: [垃圾邮件]Regarde*

*Date: *12 janvier 2018 à 03:25:55 UTC+1

*À: *"philippe marciniack" <phil_marci@aliceadsl.fr>




Jetez un oeil à ce truc de fou  ! Avez-vous vu quelque chose de pas mal qu’avant  ? Voici plus d’informations continuer la lecture




Bises, marion et pierre


----------



## Powerdom (12 Janvier 2018)

t'es gentil Nouvoul, mais le but de ce fil n'est pas de propager ces saloperies !!


----------



## patlek (12 Janvier 2018)

Arrrf... j' ai été con, ...



Nouvoul a dit:


> Jetez un oeil à ce truc de fou !...



Et j' ai cliqué...

(Forcer a quitté, relancer Safari, et comme Safari restaure les fenêtre ouverte au moment de "forcer a quitter", faire la course pour fermer la fenêtre le plus vite possible...)


----------



## flotow (12 Janvier 2018)

patlek a dit:


> Arrrf... j' ai été con, ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'a un blog qui explique comment faire une _clean install_ !!
Cours y vite !


----------



## subsole (13 Janvier 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Y'a un blog qui explique comment faire une _clean install_ !!
> Cours y vite !


Alors et pour le .plist on fait quoi ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Janvier 2018)

plus de nouvelles de Toumaï, il a du filer avec le camping car !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2018)




----------



## Nouvoul (22 Février 2018)

Vœux tardifs et indésirables


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Février 2018)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Vœux tardifs et indésirables
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 120356


T'as jeté un coup d'oeil sur l'url pour voir où ça menait ?
Juste par curiosité malsaine, j'aimerais comprendre comment, avec le prétexte d'un mail de voeux, ces indésirables personnage peuvent en venir à nous pomper une quelconque information.


----------



## subsole (22 Février 2018)

Tiens le phishing reprend.
J'ai copié l'url et enlevé un morceau aukazou un malin aurait l'idée d'y aller.


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Février 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> T'as jeté un coup d'oeil sur l'url pour voir où ça menait ?


Non, le temps de faire la capture d'écran et d'enlever mes coordonnées, direct poubelle.


----------



## Bombigolo (14 Mars 2018)

que faire de tout cet argent ...?







Bonjour,

Votre caisse d'assurance maladie vous informe que vous êtes admissible à reçevoir un montant 450.00 Euro.

Nous vous demandons de mettre a jour vos données pour que votre remboursement soit effectué dans les plus brefs delais.  
ACCEDER AU FORMULAIRE

Nous vous remercions et nous vous prions d'agréer, madame, monsieur, nos salutations distinguées.

Votre correspondant de l'Assurance Maladie. 


© 2018 Ameli Inc.


----------



## da capo (13 Avril 2018)

Tu en as assez des spams, tentatives d'hameçonnage et de toutes les escroqueries sur internet ?
Deviens un escroc toi même !

Voilà ce que je reçois depuis peu sur l'adresse que j'utilise pour m'identifier ici...


J'ai gommé une petite du nom du site pour éviter que des petits malins aillent se faire dépouiller en croyant accéder à la "force"…


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Avril 2018)

Banni de chez banni ! Je n'adhère pas, j'abhorre !


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Mai 2018)

Deux d'un coup, je suis gâté !


----------



## usurp (17 Mai 2018)

Objet : Sommation interpellative [Notification:150518-001650]

**GAN|Assurances [Contrat N°566028066]


Un rapport d'enquête du CRD (Capitaux - Recherche - Déshérence) vous désigne comme ayant droit d'un capital successoral portant sur la somme totale de 580,000.00 € (Cinq Cent Quatre Vingt Mille Euros) conformément à la loi n°2014-617 du 13 juin 2014 relative aux comptes bancaires inactifs et aux contrats d'assurance vie en déshérence

*art. L. 132-8 du code des assurances et art. L. 223-10 du code de la mutualité
*art. L. 132-9-3 du code des assurances et art. L. 223-10-2 du code de la mutualité

Ceci est une sommation interpellative par laquelle vous êtes priés de bien vouloir prendre contact dans les plus brefs délais avec le cabinet RNC Notaires Associés à des fins de réclamation.

Veuillez transmettre par courrier électronique à l'adresse ci-dessous, les informations suivantes pour l'entame de la procédure:

Réseau Notaires & Conseil
Courriel: rnc.notaires_associes@emailn.eu 

Informations et pièces administratives à transmettre:

*Copie recto-verso de la carte nationale d’identité ou du Passeport (en cours de validité)
*Justificatif de domicile datant de moins de 03 mois (quittance de loyer, facture d'électricité, de gaz ou de téléphone)
*Profession
*Contacts téléphoniques (Mobile, Domicile, Bureau) et Fax si disponible
*Code souscripteur: 4283250AV
*Numéro du contrat: 566028066

Vous souhaitant bonne réception, je vous prie de recevoir l'expression de mes sentiments distingués.

Donnez moi tout ce qu'il faut pour usurper votre identité SVP .


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Mai 2018)

Rhooo les petits joueurs.
Oublier de demander le n° de sécu.
Je vois que certains dormaient au fond de la classe pendant les cours.


----------



## peyret (20 Mai 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2018)




----------



## r e m y (26 Mai 2018)

Tentative de phishing reçue ce matin...





J'adore en bas le "Powered by ExpressPigeon"


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Mai 2018)

Envoyé par pigeon voyageur à des pigeons potentiels


----------



## r e m y (28 Mai 2018)

ExpressPigeon a encore frappé... [emoji23]


----------



## aCLR (28 Mai 2018)

T'as chopé le H1N1 ?!


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Mai 2018)

Bonjour, je ne mets pas de scam/spam; je note cependant que depuis quelque temps j'ai des tas d'alertes "undelivered message" dans Mail, ça devient pénible


----------



## PJG (3 Janvier 2019)

Orthographe: 5/20 Peut mieux faire.


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Janvier 2019)

Quelque chose me dit que le cadeau ça sera pas un Bescherelle.


----------



## aCLR (4 Janvier 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> le cadeau ça sera pas un Bescherelle


De qui ?


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Janvier 2019)

Kate.


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour,
Depuis hier j'ai reçu 3 mails d'expéditeurs aussi divers qu'inconnus (le deuxième venait de Lafargo, lafargo.fr ?); bien que je ne clique sur aucun lien, que devrais-je faire pour vérifier que mon compte bancaire n'a pas été débité sans attendre mon prochain relevé ? Ci-dessous le mail tel que je le vois, merci:

(expéditeur: ahardy@discount4pets.fr)
------rCZex1TB67t70a1aSbAzCMc4I0dyImx9Zwox 
Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8

<pre>
Votre référence client : JJ7971471 

Madame, Monsieur,

Nous vous faisons parvenir ce courriel afin d'accuser de la réception du paiement pour votre commande N°53377 du 04/01/2019.
Vous pouvez retrouver les informations sur votre commande dans la facture disponible à cette adresse :
<a href="https://frama.link/2beLyWcA" style="color: blue; font-weight: bold;">Télécharger ma facture</a>

Une question ? Une demande de retour ?
Notre équipe est à votre disposition afin de répondre à toutes vos demandes du lundi au vendredi,
de 9h à 20h au numéro indiqué dans <a href="https://frama.link/2beLyWcA" style="color: blue; font-weight: bold;">l'en-tête de votre facture</a>.
En vous remerciant de la confiance que vous nous accordez.

Cordialement,
Service comptabilité
</pre>

<div id="DAB4FAD8-2DD7-40BB-A1B8-4E2AA1F9FDF2"><br> <table style="border-top: 1px solid #D3D4DE;">
    <tbody><tr>
     <td style="width: 55px; padding-top: 18px;"><a href="https://www.avast.com/sig-email?utm...ampaign=sig-email&amp;utm_content=emailclient" target="_blank"><img src="https://ipmcdn.avast.com/images/icons/icon-envelope-tick-round-orange-animated-no-repeat-v1.gif" alt="" width="46" height="29" style="width: 46px; height: 29px;"></a></td>
        <td style="width: 470px; padding-top: 17px; color: #41424e; font-size: 13px; font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; line-height: 18px;">Garanti sans virus. <a href="https://www.avast.com/sig-email?utm...ampaign=sig-email&amp;utm_content=emailclient" style="color: #4453ea;" target="_blank">www.avast.com</a>         </td>
    </tr>
</tbody></table>
<a href="#DAB4FAD8-2DD7-40BB-A1B8-4E2AA1F9FDF2" width="1" height="1" target="_blank"> </a></div>

------rCZex1TB67t70a1aSbAzCMc4I0dyImx9Zwox 
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=utf-8

-

------rCZex1TB67t70a1aSbAzCMc4I0dyImx9Zwox--


----------



## patlek (7 Janvier 2019)

"que devrais-je faire pour vérifier que mon compte bancaire n'a pas été débité sans attendre mon prochain relevé ?"

??

Solution A =Te connecter a ta banque depuis ton ordi.
(Moi, je consulte mon compte de cette façon, très régulièrement.-

Solution B= A un distri sous de ta banque. Opération= relever de compte, ou dernieres opérations


----------



## aCLR (8 Janvier 2019)

Solution C = un cierge…


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Janvier 2019)

Merci, je vais voir ça, d'autant que ce matin même mail d'un autre expéditeur ("PHOTO-UP").
Mon adresse est donc piratée, ou bien ce sont des spams robotisés ?


----------



## patlek (10 Janvier 2019)

Je suis SUPER HEUREUX !!!!!

2019 commence au top !!!!

Le boneur cé cinple come un maille:


*Bonjour.
Nous vous informons par ce courrier que vous véné de remporté 68O000
-Pour plus d'informations, prené connaissance du resultat ci-joint (-PDF) ensuite coйtacter SERGE SAPIN ῤar mail.
PS/ Vous trouverez l'adresse émail de Serge SAPIN dans la pièce jointe.
Merci*


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Janvier 2019)

Je me méfierais quand même.
C'est pas clair la somme que tu as gagnée.


----------



## PJG (16 Janvier 2019)




----------



## lamainfroide (16 Janvier 2019)

J'espère que ça te fait plaisir d'apprendre que tu être un client fédile.


----------



## patlek (23 Janvier 2019)

Je suis super heureux...

J' ai été retenu pour recevoir potentiellement un robot cuiseur.

Et je peux potentiellement l( offrir a un membre du forum;

https://consoavenue.fr/robot-f/signup/1

Membre qui devrait m' offrir potentiellement , une petite somme, en retour (en échange potentiellement de ce magnifique autocuiseur rutilant)

(çà me rappelle ma jeunesse!!! quand je m' amusait a dérypter les courriers "gagnant", de la redoute et des 3 suisses, ou ma maman gagnait a tous les coups, (c' était plutôt qu'ils lui avait donné un numéros qui avait été "sélectionné" pour un tirage au sort. Potentiellement!)


----------



## PJG (23 Janvier 2019)

patlek a dit:


> J' ai été retenu pour recevoir potentiellement un robot cuiseur.
> Et je peux potentiellement l'offrir à un membre du forum


Merci, mais il est sous quel OS ?


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Janvier 2019)

Zut, grillé par PJG.
Parce que potentiellement moi aussi j'aurais bien voulu un potentiel robot cuiseur.


----------



## Romuald (23 Janvier 2019)

Sauf que c'est peut-être un robot potentiellement cuiseur. Et la ça vaut pas le coup.


----------



## peyret (23 Janvier 2019)

Est-il connecté ? pour pouvoir le contrôler avec Homme kit......  et l'appli maison


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Janvier 2019)

Reçu cette nuit (à 70 ans passés, les sites X y'a un moment que je ne les consulte plus  )


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Janvier 2019)

520€.
Un arnaqueur à la petite semaine.


----------



## Madalvée (28 Janvier 2019)

C’est donc plus du spam que du jack parce que je l’ai reçu aussi sur ma boîte compromise il y a une dizaine d’années, envoyée avec mon adresse. J’ai peur, ils ont une vidéo de l’envers de mon scotch.


----------



## Madalvée (28 Janvier 2019)

Madalvée a dit:


> C’est donc plus du spam que du jack parce que je l’ai reçu aussi sur ma boîte compromise il y a une dizaine d’années, envoyée avec mon adresse. J’ai peur, ils ont une vidéo de l’envers de mon scotch.



Hack


----------



## PJG (28 Janvier 2019)

Madalvée a dit:


> ils ont une vidéo de l’envers de mon scotch.


Moi j'ai mis un miroir devant.


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Janvier 2019)

Quand tu penses que des types ont bossé sur l'intégration d'une caméra en haut des écrans et que la plupart d'entre nous a foutu un scotch dessus.
Aucun respect pour le travail d'autrui.

PS : Moi j'ai trouvé un joli scotch noir satiné. Super classe. Tu te doutes même pas qu'il y a un truc.


----------



## PJG (28 Janvier 2019)

Moi, j'ai un papier noir plié qui coulisse le long de l'écran, pour Skype c'est mieux.


----------



## Langellier (31 Janvier 2019)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Reçu cette nuit (à 70 ans passés, les sites X y'a un moment que je ne les consulte plus  )
> Voir la pièce jointe 129952


J'ai eu exactement le même message à la virgule près.


----------



## subsole (31 Janvier 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Moi j'ai mis un miroir devant.


Moi, j'ai giclé sur la caméra.


----------



## lamainfroide (31 Janvier 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Moi, j'ai giclé sur la caméra.


Que sur la caméra ?
Monsieur est un tireur d'élite.


----------



## subsole (31 Janvier 2019)

Yes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Janvier 2019)

J’attends avec impatience d’avoir ce mail, je cherche justement où est la webcam du mac mini


----------



## subsole (31 Janvier 2019)

Il faut être équipé d'une tête chercheuse


----------



## patlek (5 Février 2019)

https://www.bfmtv.com/tech/vous-ave...illiers-d-internautes-1626538.html#xtor=AL-68


----------



## patlek (6 Février 2019)

Maintenant, j'ai des spams dans ma boite aux lettres en dur.

Avec nextdoor.com...

Une invitation par lettre, avec un code "invitation", et bien avec le code "invitation, on x" aperçoit très vite qu' on est invité a s' inscrire, impossible de jeter un oeil "pour voir"
Obligé de s'inscrire si on veux juste jeter un oeil pour voir de quoi il en retourne.

Ils peuvent se brosser pour que je m'inscrive...

Sinon, nextdoor:

https://www.nouvelobs.com/economie/...e-qui-cree-la-polemique-arrive-en-france.html


çà, j' aime bien:

"Pour faire fortune, Sarah Leary, Nirav Tolia, Prakash Janakiraman et David Wiesen ont eu l’idée d'un réseau, limité à une..."

Faudrait que je trouve une idée, comme çà, pour faire fortune.... un site, ou c' est qu' on irait dessus, et qu'y aurait des recettes de cuisine que les membres y posteraient... foodfriends.com... Ou... facefood.com...  (A moi la fortune et le pognon!!!)


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2019)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Reçu cette nuit (à 70 ans passés, les sites X y'a un moment que je ne les consulte plus  )
> Voir la pièce jointe 129952



Reçu ce matin aussi 

direction la poubelle


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Mars 2019)

Vu sur Twitter


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Vu sur Twitter


Hum… Généralement, les scams postés ici sortent tout droit de nos indésirables, pas de ceux des voisins…


----------



## Gwen (19 Mars 2019)

Reçu sur mon iPad dans message. Donc, un sms envoyé exclusivement sur cet appareil (j’ai un cellulaire) puisque non présent sur mon iPhone. Je suis bien chez Bouygues, mais aucune trace d’impayé chez eux et aucun courrier de relance. J’attends l’huissier, on ne sait jamais. 







aCLR a dit:


> Hum… Généralement, les scams postés ici sortent tout droit de nos indésirables, pas de ceux des voisins…


Mais il était bon quand même. Merci.


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Mais il était bon quand même


D'où l'expression, le scam est toujours plus drôle chez les autres…


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2019)

Celui-ci est superbe 

Le mec crée un faux standard : pas d'accent, quelques fautes d'orthographe, rien que de très banal finalement.

Mais :
- le met en pièce jointe, en précisant en énorme 'message en pièce jointe' 
- perd donc au passage le lien hypertexte 
- ne remarque pas que le numéro de dossier de l'objet du mail n'est pas le même que celui de la pièce jointe 
- ne caviarde pas son mail, qui est le bon des impôts seulement si on croit que se faire rembourser est 'magic' 

_2/20 pour le temps passé. Peut mieux faire_

_



_​


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Mars 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> - ne caviarde pas son mail, qui est le bon des impôts seulement si on croit que se faire rembourser est 'magic'


Le mec chie sur le métier.
Y a plus de respect pour les clients.

Penser que malgré ça il puisse trouver des pigeons me fout hors de moi.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2019)

Que vais je faire de tout cet argent ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Mars 2019)

Vas-y, appelle le 08 pour connaitre ton solde


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2019)

Dans la mesure où je me suis connecté à mon compte il y a moins de trois mois...




​... me voilà bien, !


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Avril 2019)

Ayé, je l'ai eu.
Je ne suis pas peu fier.






Je ne vais pas payer.
Tant pis, tout le monde saura que je suis un pervers dégueulasse.
Parce que, oui, j'ose l'avouer, j'ai regardé avec intérêt le trou noir (plusieurs fois).


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Avril 2019)

Trop gentils chez amaz... merci au directeur général !!!


----------



## peyret (18 Avril 2019)




----------



## lamainfroide (18 Avril 2019)

"Pour arrêter la thèse s'il vous plait aller ici"
????
C'est l'association des profs de philo qui se lancent dans l'escroquerie pour essayer de gagner un peu d'argent ?
J'avais le sentiment que ma prof de philo en terminale était une escroc. Je ne pensais pas que c'était général.


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Mai 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ayé, je l'ai eu.
> Je ne suis pas peu fier.
> Voir la pièce jointe 132493
> 
> ...



Je l'ai reçu aussi.
Je suis frustré de ne pouvoir envoyer un "scud" à ce type d'individu ou bien de promener sa tête au bout d'une pique ("Game of Thrones" quand tu nous tiens...)


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Mai 2019)

C'est vraiment gonflant les spams de "consultation de sites pornos" qui réclament en général 520 €, ça se répète tant et plus, et pas que pour moi...
Mais aujourd'hui, nouveauté, sans apparemment trop de fautes, j'ai cliqué pour voir (je suis curieux  ) et bien sûr mon ordi est soi-disant bloqué , ce qui comme vous le constatez, n'est pas vrai. Je vais quand même passer un coup de malwarebytes 
(j'ai changé les n° id et code confidentiel, on n'est jamais trop prudent; et j'apprécie beaucoup la dernière phrase "impossible de répondre..."!)
Voilà, in extenso:

_Madame, Monsieur,
Nous sommes mandatés par Cofidis pour recouvrer le solde débiteur de votre compte, pour un montant de 834,8€ (non-paiement de votre crédit à la consommation).
Le détail des sommes dues est disponible dans votre *ordonnance d'injonction de payer*.
Nous vous mettons en demeure de régler la somme de 834,8€ avant le 14 mai 2019.
En vertu du mandat qui nous a été confié par Cofidis, dans le cadre d'un recouvrement amiable nous agissons conformément à la loi du 09/07/1991 (art. 32*). Aucuns frais ne vous est réclamé à ce stade de la procédure.
Nature de la créance : Cofidis - Non-paiement de votre crédit à la consommation
MONTANT TTC : 834,8€
Date de limite de paiement : Le 14 mai 2019
Vous pouvez régulariser votre situation avec votre identifiant personnel : 123456 et votre code confidentiel : 654321 par CARTE BANCAIRE soit :
* auprès de votre créancier
* au numéro indiqué dans l'en-tête de *votre ordonnance*.
En cas de difficultés, vous pouvez contacter un gestionnaire de notre service recouvrement du lundi au vendredi, de 08h00 à 19h00 sans interruption.
Sans règlement ou contact de votre part dans le délai imparti, vous vous exposez à la résiliation contentieuse de votre contrat conformément aux conditions générales de ventes et nous serons contraints de transmettre votre dossier à notre service juridique chargé d'engager une procédure contentieuse à votre encontre et qui pourra éventuellement saisir le tribunal afin d'obtenir un titre exécutoire, ce qui ajouterait au principal de la créance les dommages et intérêts légaux, ainsi que ceux demandés au titre de l'Article 700 du Nouveau Code de Procédure Civile.
Veuillez agréer, Madame, Monsieur, nos salutations distinguées.

Mr RENAUD PRIGENT
Service Recouvrement Amiable
France-Créances
Nota : il est impossible de répondre à ce message électronique pour raison de sécurité et de confidentialité des informations vous concernant._


----------



## subsole (27 Mai 2019)

Curieux , je ne vois pluss la piece jointe que j'ai posté  et que tu visiblement lu.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juillet 2019)

Que vais je faire de ce gros bon d'achat ??


----------



## flotow (29 Août 2019)

ĺ know zzz is yōųr pass. Lets gt right tō th purpose. No prson has compensàted me to investigat aboųt you. You may not know me ànd you are probably thinking why you'r getting this mail?

ĺ installed a softwàre ōn the adult streaming (àdult porn) websit and you know what, you visited this web site to have fun (yōų know what i mean). When you wer viwing vidos, your web browser ĺnĺtiàted functioning as a Rmote Desktop wĺth a key logger which gave me accessibility to your dĺsplay ànd also wbcàm. àftr thàt, my softwàre gathered all your contacts from your Messnger, FB, and e-mail . Next ĺ made à doųble-scrn video. First part displays the vĺdeo you wer watching (yoų have a good taste hehe), and 2nd part displays the view of yōur wbcam, yeàh its u.

You get a pàir ōf alternatives. Shall we go through each one of thes sōlutiōns in detàils:

Very fĺrst optĺon is tō jųst ignore this emaĺl. in such a case, i most certainly will send ōut your videotàpe tō each one of yoųr personal cōntacts and also just considr regarding th humiliation that you rcive. Do nōt fōrget in càse you are in an important relàtionship, how this wĺll àffect?

Nųmbr two sōlution would be to compnsàte me $1596. We ar gōĺng to think of it às a donation. Subsquently, ĺ most certainly will quickly discard your vĺdo fōotàge. Yoų will go on your way ōf lif lik thĺs never took place and yōu àre never going to heàr back agàin from me.

Yōų wĺll make the payment thrōugh Bĺtcoin (if yōu do not know this, search 'how to bųy bitcoin' ĺn Gōogle search engĺne).

BTC àddress:

123
[càs-sensitive copy and pàste ĺt]

if you mày b wondering about going tō the law enfōrcement, ōkay, this messag càn not be traced back tō m. i have tàkn care ōf my moves. i am not attempting tō demand à hųge amoųnt, i sĺmply prfr to b paid for. You have 48 hoųrs in ordr tō màk the payment. i hàve à specific pĺxel within this emàil, ànd rĺght nōw i know thàt you hàv rad this messag. if i dōn't get the BitCoins, ĺ will crtaĺnly snd oųt yōur vĺdeō tō all of yōur contàcts inclųding family mmbers, co-workers, ànd many others. Nvrtheless, if i rceive the payment, i will eras th recōrding immediately. if yōu want to hàv vidence, reply Yup! then i wĺll send ōut yoųr videō recordĺng tō your 6 cōntacts. Thĺs ĺs th nōn:ngotiàble offer, and thųs dō nōt wast mine tim & yoųrs by rsponding to thĺs mail.


---

Petit soucis d'alphabet je crois


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Août 2019)

Petit souci de chronologie ?


----------



## subsole (29 Août 2019)

C'est le pixel spécial dont parle flotow  qui fait son oeuvre, _"i hàve à specific pĺxel within this emàil"_


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2019)

surtout que vous être tout les deux post #769 

pour le pixel, je l'avais même pas vu

peut être suis-je tracké !!!



viiiite, un antivirus


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Août 2019)

Reçu deux fois en 2 jours, on s'y tromperait; sauf que l'adresse mail à laquelle il a été envoyé n'est pas celle que je fournis aux services de l'Etat !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Août 2019)

Il ont aussi fait une belle erreur: "Vous recevrez votre nouvelle carte sous 24h"
C'est plutôt sous 2 mois


----------



## Powerdom (31 Août 2019)

Ce matin à 05:00 j’ai reçu ce mail :

Votre(vos) Nom(s) de Domaine vient(viennent) à expiration dans 30 jours.

Nous vous invitons à le(s) renouveler immédiatement, afin de vous éviter
tout risque d'interruption de vos services en ligne.
Vous pouvez choisir une période de renouvellement comprise entre un et
neuf ans, ce qui prolongera d'autant leur validité à l'issue de la date
d'expiration.

Pour renouveler immédiatement suivez ce lien :
<url:http://console.online.net>

ou bien recopiez le dans la barre de localisation de votre navigateur.

Meilleures salutations.

Votre bureau d'enregistrement

=== Liste des noms de domaine

Et ici les deux noms de domaine que je possède. 



Et à une heure plus tard ce mail 

Bonjour dominique XXXXX
Un ou plusieurs de vos domaines ou de vos hébergements arrive(nt) bientôt à
expiration, en voici la liste :

- Hébergement en offre PERSO XXXX.net
    expirera dans 29 jours (le 26/09/2019)

  Cliquez ici pour renouveler : https://console.online.net/fr
  Envoyez nous votre avis à propos du service: https://console.online.ne

- Hébergement en offre PERSO ZZZZZ.net
    expirera dans 29 jours (le 26/09/2019)

le premier site de hameçonnage est très bien fait et identique au site de online. 
Je suis quand même surpris de recevoir le faux message une heure avant le vrai message de online !!


----------



## Romuald (1 Septembre 2019)

Si ça se trouve ce n'est pas du hameçonnage mais un bug chez eux qui leur fait envoyer la première alerte datant du temps où le site était en http et pas en https. Tu leur a signalé ?


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Septembre 2019)

Ministère de la Recherche... de mes données


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2019)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ministère de la Recherche... de mes données
> Voir la pièce jointe 139275


Il ne faut pas hésiter une seconde


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Octobre 2019)

Confiance, confiance, je dirais plutôt méfiance !


----------



## PJG (2 Octobre 2019)

Deux de plus ici, merci. 
Danger


----------



## flotow (2 Octobre 2019)

ceux qui m'énervent le plus sont ceux avec flash, car en plus l'historique ne garde pas le site d'origine
et ceux qui font un bip !


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Octobre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> ceux qui m'énervent le plus sont ceux avec flash



Pour Flash, c'est mieux de mettre l'installation auto recommandée par Adobe, à cocher dans les préfs.
Comme ça, pas de risque de confusion.


----------



## peyret (2 Octobre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pour Flash, c'est mieux de mettre l'installation auto recommandée par Adobe, à cocher dans les préfs.
> Comme ça, pas de risque de confusion.



Ou de le supprimer... c'est ce que j'ai fait... et plus de problèmes de MAJ


----------



## flotow (2 Octobre 2019)

Je parlais des scams de flash, il n'est pas installé chez moi


----------



## PJG (7 Octobre 2019)




----------



## PHILBX (2 Novembre 2019)

C'est pas le bon phone


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Novembre 2019)

Bon les gars, je crois que je vais vous quitter pour faire le tour du monde, ou faire un stage de langue française 
Ne "rempoter" que le 3ème prix me suffirait aussi


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2020)

Je suis mème pas client


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Mai 2020)

Celui-ci je ne l'avais pas encore reçu, j'aurais raté quelque chose


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2020)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Bon les gars, je crois que je vais vous quitter pour faire le tour du monde, ou faire un stage de langue française
> Ne "rempoter" que le 3ème prix me suffirait aussi


Au revoir ! N'oublie pas le module abréviations pendant ton stage !


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Août 2020)

Reçu ce 10 août 2020, il était temps !


----------



## Romuald (14 Août 2020)

P'tain, pourraient faire un effort les scammeurs, qu'on y croit plus d'un pouième de microseconde.
Déçu je suis.


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Août 2020)

Ben les scammeurs aussi prennent des vacances.
Ils laissent les clefs à des étudiants obligés de bosser pendant les vacances et voilà le travail : c'est ni fait ni à faire.


----------



## Romuald (15 Août 2020)

Tout fout l'camp ma bonne dame. C'était mieux avant


----------



## daffyb (16 Août 2020)

Reçu tout dernièrement :


			
				pr330516@outlook.com a dit:
			
		

> A la requête de votre créancier, PAYPAL (Europe) SARL & Cie- 5256-24
> 
> Boulevard ROYAL –L-5256 LUXEMBOURG , dont la CER Recouvrement est le mandataire, vous êtes redevable de la somme de 41,93 EUR qui représente l’état débiteur de votre compte PAYPAL à ce jour.
> En vertu du mandat qui nous a été confié par PAYPAL, dans le cadre d’un recouvrement amiable nous agissons conformément à la loi du 09/07/1991 (art. 32*). Aucun frais ne vous est réclamé à ce stade de la procédure.
> ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Août 2020)

Tu dois des sous à Paypal et tu as le droit de les payer avec paypal


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Septembre 2020)

Bien condialement, encore un polonais...


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Septembre 2020)

24h pour avoir une nouvelle carte vitale

C’est fou, cela prenait plusieurs mois avant


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Septembre 2020)

Je ne savais pas que l'euro avait un nouveau symbole


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Octobre 2020)




----------



## PHILBX (2 Octobre 2020)

Ces derniers temps plusieurs tentatives phishing plutôt bien faites


----------



## Gwen (27 Octobre 2020)

Au secours, mon compte Apple est bloqué   ! vous croyez qu'il faut cliquer sur le lien   ? Surtout que je ne m'appelle pas Customer   ?  ?  ?  ? ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Romuald (30 Novembre 2020)

C'est la fête ce matin :




​Heureusement, juste avant on m'avait dit de me méfier des escroqueries :





​
Bien évidemment, en plus je n'ai pas de comp à la BRED !


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2020)




----------



## lamainfroide (21 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 205799​


En ces temps de fêtes commerciales, je verrais plutôt une adresse en foiegras.com.
Nonobstant, alors même que j'ai pu aimer en manger, j'ajoute que gaver des volatiles pour le simple but qu'à notre tour nous nous gavions des mêmes volatiles, me pue au nez.


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Décembre 2020)

Un bien beau cadeau de Noël


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2020)

Encore eux


----------



## PHILBX (1 Janvier 2021)

Meme le 1° Janvier


----------



## Romuald (6 Janvier 2021)

Joli, celui-la ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Bien sur je n'ai aucun abonnement à ce truc, qui en plus n'existe pas sur Mac)


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2021)




----------



## lamainfroide (9 Janvier 2021)

"PS : En ignorant cet avis vous vous exposez à une interdiction temporaire de toutes vos opérations de débit."
Si je reçois ça sur un mail qui a tout l'air d'émaner de ma banque, je les appelle direct pour leur demander s'ils n'ont pas perdu la raison en proférant de telles menaces.
Je ne comprends pas comment ce genre de truc peut encore attirer des pigeons.


----------



## daffyb (9 Janvier 2021)

Aujourd'hui, j'ai reçu un spam "très bien fait" !
J'ai reçu par SMS sur mon iPhone ce message :


> Nous avons essayé de livrer votre colis IPS081447296FR, mais il n'y a aucun affranchissement. Suivez les instructions ici:  6wj.me/WY9pq


Le lien fonctionnait (maintenant il fonctionne mais plus à 100%). La phase finale où il fallait entrer son numéro de carte bleu ne fonctionne plus...
En gros on me demande de payer des frais de douane (2,00€) en ce qui concernait mon lien.
Il n'y avait pas ou peu de faute. Le site est très bien fait allez voir, c'est chouette ! :


			https://package.universalpackagesystem.club/fr/ips/
		


Et comme j'avais passé quelques commande il n'y a pas longtemps...

voici ce que m'a donné Google en recherchant seulement le numéro de mon colis 








						« Nous avons essayé de livrer votre colis » : attention à ce faux SMS de UPS
					

Un SMS vous indique de payer 2 euros pour valider une livraison de colis ? Ignorez-le, c'est un phishing. En ce début décembre, vous attendez sûrement l'arrivée de vos commandes du Black Friday ou de vos cadeaux de Noël impatiemment. Les cybercriminels le savent, et ils ont ressorti un phishing...




					cyberguerre.numerama.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Janvier 2021)




----------



## lamainfroide (17 Janvier 2021)

"alloca@tion.eu"
Là y a du boulot, là on sent une envie d'escroquer avec panache (et humour).
J'aurais du pognon à perdre, c'est à cet escroc là que je le donnerais.
Bon, j'ai pas non plus du pognon à perdre mais, vous m'avez compris.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2021)

De plus en plus feignants les spammeurs.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2021)

​


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Février 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2021)

​


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Février 2021)

livraisoni ! L'opérateur est trop volumineux !!!


----------



## peyret (23 Février 2021)

J'ai reçu un mel 
	

		
			
		

		
	




qui menait vers une version de Flash, avec un malware comme on en a déjà parlé sur le forum....


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Mars 2021)

Rassurez-moi !

Madame, Monsieur,
Laissez-vous guider pour activer *SécuriPass*. Ce service est gratuit et permet de protéger vos comptes bancaires. En effet, il s’agit d’un outil de lutte contre la fraude en ligne et l’usurpation d’identité répondant aux obligations légales d’authentification forte.
*Vous pouvez bien évidemment gérer vos comptes depuis votre mobile ou votre tablette, en cliquant sur:
→
[Crédit Régional]*

PS : En ignorant cet avis vous vous exposez à une interdiction temporaire de toutes vos opérations de débit.

*1*. Saisissez le code à usage unique ( 5 chiffres et une lettre) reçu par SMS.

*2*. Patienter pour recevoir un autre code par SMS à 6 chiffres.

*3*. Vérifiez votre boîte e-mail associée à votre compte pour récupérer le code.

*4*. Réactivez votre carte bancaire associée à votre compte.

*IMPORTANT: Chaque code est unique, rassurez-vous que la boîte e-mail associée à votre compte est connectée.*
Crédit Agricole
Centre de Relation Clients.
----
Dois-je préciser que je n'ai aucun compte au CA ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (18 Mars 2021)

Celui-là a passé le contrôle spam. Ça n’arrive pas souvent.


----------



## flotow (18 Mars 2021)

Reçu un mail du FBI qui a intercepté une enveloppe avec de l’argent !!!!!!!
Et c’est pour qui cet argent, c’est pour moiiiii !!!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Mars 2021)

Comme vous voyez, je vous ai laissé toutes les références bien lisibles. Si vous voulez toucher le gain ne vous en privez-pas, c’est cadeau.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2021)

De mon coté , c'est plus facile a lire


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2021)

De plus en plus feignants les spammeurs :


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Mars 2021)

C'est cette situation sanitaire, là.
Les gens n'ont plus le goût à rien.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (21 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 220401​



J’ai une de mes boîtes annexes qui est spamée par ces trucs en ce moment. Bon, ça va directement en « indésirable ».


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2021)

​


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Mars 2021)

Dis donc, il t'aime bien ce Anthony.
Me méfierai moi, j'ai l'impression qu'il veut te pécho.


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Mars 2021)

Moi je ne vous en mets plus, c'est un peu toujours les mêmes (loteries, soldes, banques...), sinon le forum serait vite saturé


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Mars 2021)

Je vous passerais bien du "penis enlargement", mais ça fait un long moment que je n'en reçois plus.
Soit ils pensent que j'ai grossi du chichi.
Soit je ne suis finalement pas un bon client.
C'est dommage, juste maintenant que je me laisserais bien tenter par une bonne pompe.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1167877 (23 Mars 2021)

J'avais loupé ce topic....il y en a des gratinées  Cela me rappel une anecdote récente.

Une cliente en panique et très inquiète m'appelle en catastrophe et me dit qu'elle a un message qui est apparu en plein écran comme quoi son PC sous Windows a un virus et qu'il fallait qu'elle paie pour être dépannée.... .

Je l'ai rassuré en lui expliquant qu'elle avait un MBP (elle ne virtualise pas)..... comme quoi parfois plus c'est plus c'est gros....


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2021)

​


----------



## Romuald (23 Mars 2021)

Dis Juju, t'as pas l'impression de spammer le fil ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2021)

C'est la fête dans ma boite mail en ce moment


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Mars 2021)

Moi aussi, ma femme aussi, déjà 43 pages de spams un peu répétitifs...


----------



## Romuald (23 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est la fête dans ma boite mail en ce moment


On a dit les meilleurs, pas tous !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> On a dit les meilleurs, pas tous !


C'est quoi les meilleurs scams ?


----------



## Sly54 (23 Mars 2021)

Le meilleur spam, c'est… celui qu'on ne reçoit pas


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est la fête dans ma boite mail en ce moment
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 220695


Juju, y se sont gouré, j'ai reçu un truc qui t'était destiné.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Juju, y se sont gouré, j'ai reçu un truc qui t'était destiné.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 220721


C'est vraiment pas malin d'avoir donné mon email !!


----------



## daffyb (27 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est vraiment pas malin d'avoir donné mon email !!
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 221113


Ça c'est un SPAM, pas un SCAM, rien à voir !


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Mars 2021)

Pardon.


----------



## flotow (27 Mars 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> Ça c'est un SPAM, pas un SCAM, rien à voir !





lamainfroide a dit:


> Pardon.


----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> Ça c'est un SPAM, pas un SCAM, rien à voir !


*OK ! * (du coup, je fais quoi pour les messages _indésirables_ ?! )


----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2021)




----------



## Nouvoul (25 Avril 2021)

Çuilà je l'avais encore jamais vu (et tant mieux!)


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Avril 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Çuilà je l'avais encore jamais vu (et tant mieux!)
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 224289



Ah! Oui.

La martingale magique et secrète de Mbappé, Xavier Niel, Zidane, Bill Gates, etc.

On trouve cela parfois au détour d’une page sur le net.

À chaque fois, je me demande qui peut bien croire à ces conneries et tomber dans le panneau. Pourtant, s’ils en font, c’est qu’ils en vendent.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Mai 2021)

Oh! Qu’il est beau !






La Poste avec une adresse Gmail ???

Idem pour le lien « Vérifier » qui pointe vers un bit.ly

Bien évidemment, on ne clique pas sur « Vérifier ».

Mon compte La Poste va très bien. En cas de doute, je passe par le navigateur, sur le site de La Poste et pas via un lien dans un mail à la con.


----------



## loustic (12 Mai 2021)

Début du message reçu ce jour :

Un nouveau message vient d'être déposé sur votre mobile fixe le 12/05/2021 à 16:35.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Juin 2021)

Jolie pièce :


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2021)

​


----------



## Gwen (24 Juin 2021)

Celui la est quand même fort, c'est une image dans le mail, même pas de vrais texte. Sachant qu'en plus, on est le 24 juin, que cette année (2021) le 12 mars n'était pas un dimanche, ils sont sacrément à la bourre


----------



## Powerdom (24 Juin 2021)

tu es quand même vraiment imprudent de laisser trainer ton numéro gagnant ici.


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2021)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Juillet 2021)

J'm'en serais douté...


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2021)

C’est le chat qui t’as dénoncé.

Pas de Bolle.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C’est le chat qui t’as dénoncé.
> 
> Pas de Bolle.


Encore une blague Belge


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juillet 2021)

Pour information :






						Des identités policières utilisées pour vous tendre un piège !
					

La Federal Computer Crime Unit (FCCU) de la police judiciaire a été informée de plusieurs campagnes de phishing via e-mails. Ils seraient prétendument envoyés au nom de la FCCU, ou encore de la Police Judiciaire Fédérale. Méfiez-vous.  Certains mails sont envoyés au nom de Catherine De Bolle...




					www.police.be


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 232357​


Nous allons louer un bus


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Romuald (26 Juillet 2021)

_'Nous sommes la pour vous aider si vous en avez'_

Perso j'en ai deux, mais inutile de m'aider, tout va bien


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Août 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Août 2021)




----------



## lamainfroide (14 Août 2021)

Feignasses. Ils ne font même plus l'effort de créer une adresse mail qui pourrait fonctionner.


----------



## Gwen (18 Août 2021)

Et en plus, ils ont de l'humour maintenant. Regardez l'adresse mail d'envois.






ça renvois ici : https://www.corbettexterminating.com


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2021)




----------



## lamainfroide (29 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 231881
> Voir la pièce jointe 231883​





TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 232357​


Ayé, moi aussi je l'ai reçu (j'aimerais tout de même comprendre pourquoi je suis toujours le dernier ici à recevoir ces trucs).




Donc, je reçois le truc que je lis avec attention (je ne cache pas qu'à un moment j'ai le cardiaque qui c'est un peu emballé - t'es pas toujours sûr si c'est du lard ou du cochon).
Je fais lire le truc à ma femme, en la prévenant "ne prends pas peur chérie, je viens de recevoir un spam".
Réaction : "Oh lala, mais qu'est-ce que t'as fait ?"
Là, ça me troue le cul.
"Je ne peux pas croire que c'est vrai"
Merci. J'ai bien failli paniquer.
Bref, passons les détails.
Il est à remarquer que le courrier est exempt de fautes d'orthographe. Dans le genre arnaque on se situe dans le haut du panier.
Même si on peut douter que dans ce genre d'affaire la gendarmerie procède de la sorte (ce qui est le meilleur moyen pour que les véritables criminels prennent leurs cliques et leurs claques et disparaissent). D'autant que la dernière phrase promet que sans réponse on sera dénoncé aux médias.
J'attire votre attention sur le fait que les premiers jets de cette arnaque (voir ici) étaient franchement plus bourrin.
Lisez la dernière phrase. Je ne peux pas imaginer que quiconque se fasse berner par une telle menace.
Jeter quelqu'un à la vindicte populaire ne me semble pas être l'apanage de la gendarmerie, dans un pays qui prône la présomption d'innocence.


----------



## Powerdom (29 Octobre 2021)

Pas de fautes peut-être, mais c'est un charabia imbuvable. faut quand même être con pour se laisser avoir par ce courrier !

Mais ceux qui lisent le mail ils doivent quand même se marrer !


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Octobre 2021)

Et puis pour qu'elle finalité ?


----------



## patlek (29 Octobre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Jeter quelqu'un à la vindicte populaire ne me semble pas être l'apanage de la gendarmerie,




Trop tard, tu fais déjà la une des journaux ce matin!!


----------



## Powerdom (29 Octobre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et puis pour qu'elle finalité ?


je viens d'écrire à christian rodriguez, on verra bien ce qu'il répond !


----------



## peyret (1 Décembre 2021)




----------



## daffyb (1 Décembre 2021)

peyret a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 247847


pas mal rédigé pour une fois.
"Maintenant vous êtes avertis"


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Décembre 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> pas mal rédigé pour une fois.


j'ai trouvé des fÔtes...


----------



## peyret (1 Décembre 2021)

Je me suis toujours demandé pourquoi ces envois : pas de lien, pas de pub,.....


----------



## love_leeloo (1 Décembre 2021)

j'ai un ami gendarme qui me disait recevoir énormément d'appel de gens paniqués, suite à la réception de ce genre de mail, leur affirmant qu'ils n'avaient jamais consulté de site pédo-pornographique etc ....


----------



## peyret (1 Décembre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> j'ai un ami gendarme qui me disait recevoir énormément d'appel de gens paniqués, suite à la réception de ce genre de mail, leur affirmant qu'ils n'avaient jamais consulté de site pédo-pornographique etc ....


...c'est arrivé aussi à une voisine, paniquée, elle a cliqué sur....? 
Elle a téléphoné à la gendarmerie !! qui lui a répondu de ne pas s'inquiéter .... 

mais elle nous a demandé de venir voir si l'ordi n'était pas infecté pas un quelconque virus.... Ben non, Rien...

En tous cas çà en remue du "monde".....


----------



## patlek (1 Décembre 2021)

Là; il' s' agit de se faire entendre par mail... (Une adresse en gmail.com)

FAUT CRIER PLUS FORT DANS LE MAIL!!! SINON ON VOUS ENTEND PAS!!!


----------



## Gwen (1 Décembre 2021)

J'en ai reçu un similaire aujourd'hui avec une adresse gMail différente.


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Décembre 2021)

Ça fait quand même au moins un an qu'on le reçoit plusieurs fois par mois, faudrait vous réveiller !


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Décembre 2021)

Protecmineur1@Gmail.com 

M’enfin, c’est une vieille histoire :





						Mes meilleurs scams
					

Jolie pièce :




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2021)

​


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Powerdom (6 Janvier 2022)

J'ai reçu ce mail que j'attendais tant concernant mes sois disant visites sur des sites pornographiques etc etc...

j'ai donc répondu demandant ce que je devais faire, la réponse m'est parvenue ce matin.
un fichier joint word avec pas mal de fautes
le voici : 
Procédure à suivre/CONVOCATION​
​
A votre aimable attention,

Nous accusons la bonne réception de votre courriel.

Un délit à été commis selon les flux de données internet réceptionnés à votre encontre.

Dans la circonstance de cette comparution, nous ne sommes pas là pour vous créer des problèmes, mais cet acte est formellement interdit sur le territoire européen.

Afin de remédier au règlement de cette situation et vous éviter de comparaître devant le procureur adjoint au tribunal de grande instance de Créteil et vous fiché comme délinquant sexuel, au risque de ruiner votre réputation et votre famille nous avons tenu à vous donner le choix de décision avant procès, dans le cas échéant, nous serons dans l'obligation de mettre en cours la procédure requise selon la loi de Mars 2007 cela dit dans le cas d'une demande de comparution de votre part, nous nous verrons dans l'obligation de transmettre notre rapport à Madame Céline DUMONT, procureur adjoint au tribunal de grande instance de Créteil et spécialiste de cybercriminalité pour établir un mandat d'arrêt à votre encontre, le transmettre à la Gendarmerie la plus proche de votre lieu de résidence pour votre arrestation et vous fiché comme délinquant sexuel.

Nous allons vous soumettre à un article de la justice qui pourrait bien vous permettre de vous expier sans rendre cette affaire publique et sans compromettre votre profession ou votre réputation.

NOUS VOUS PRÉSENTONS LES CAS SUIVANTS :

*1 - PROCÉDURE JUDICIAIRE* : la justice pourrait prendre les mesures nécessaires pour vous faire poursuivre, et rendre l'affaire publique et de ce fait dissuader d'autres personnes qui s'amuseront à jouer à ce jeu sur le net.

*2 - RÈGLEMENT À L'AMIABLE* : l'appareil judiciaire pourrait régler ce problème à l'amiable alors dans ce cas de solution, vous devrez vous acquitter d'une amende pénale de *8.750 €* prévue par la législation nationale à cet effet. Nous vous prions de confirmer, NOM, PRÉNOM, ADRESSE, TÉLÉPHONE :

Veuillez bien vouloir nous répondre afin d'engager la procédure qui se doit selon l'option que vous choisirez parmi les deux options évoquées ci-dessus.

Merci bien à vous.
Cordialement

*MARC JAYLET*
Commissaire générale de la police fédérale, élu au poste de directeur d'Europol" la brigade de protection des mineurs (BPM)

ainsi qu'un formulaire à compléter avec une amende de 8750 E !
le voici : 





je vais leur dire que j'ai pas les moyens de payer on verra ce qu'ils répondent !


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Janvier 2022)

Un mois de salaire ? Ils exagèrent !
Dis-leur que tu souhaite faire un règlement minoré avant 15 jours, ça devrait descendre à 5250 €.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Janvier 2022)

Bon je l'ai accroché.

voilà sa réponse :

Madame Dominique 

Faisant suite à votre mail, je vous informe qu’il s’agit d’une contravention et vous avez un délai de 10 jours pour verser une partie de la somme.

Veuillez nous préciser la somme que vous pouvez verser dans un premier temps.

En attente de votre réponse.

Cordialement


----------



## Powerdom (6 Janvier 2022)

je lui répond donc : 
_je ne suis pas bien riche 300 E ce serait déjà beaucoup pour moi !_


et j'ai tout de suite la réponse du colonel :
Suite à votre message je comprend parfaitement bien votre situation.

Je vous prie d’essayer de faire votre effort pour vous rendre dans un kiosque à tabac pour m’acheter une carte Mastercard PCS de 250€ une fois avoir finis d’acheter faire moi parvenir le reçu part mail je reste en attente de votre réponse 

bon ici le français devient approximatif.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Janvier 2022)

Moi :
Ah, vous acheter une carte MasterCard ? mais c’est la banque qui donne des cartes Mastercad pas le kiosque à tabac. 
c’est curieux cette histoire ?

Lui : Ça se vend dans mes tabac. Je vous prie de vous rendre là-bas et m’achetez un coupons de 250€ enfin qu’on puisse clore votre dossiers au plus vite que possible


----------



## Powerdom (6 Janvier 2022)

Moi : 
Vous me dites que si je paye 250 maintenant toute mon amende de 8750 euros est annulée ?

lui : 
Oui oui effectivement, vue que votre situation est compliqué 

chui mort de rire


----------



## Powerdom (6 Janvier 2022)

Moi :
Bon je vais aller au bureau de tabac, mais c’est quand même curieux cette histoire. Moi je veux un certificat qui me prouve que je n’aurais plus rien à payer après

Lui :
Une fois finis de payer, je vous enverrai le certificat 

Moi :
non non, pas question, je veux une attestation avant que je vous envoie l'argent


----------



## radioman (6 Janvier 2022)

demandes lui à quel(s) nom et adresse lui envoyer la MasterCard


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Janvier 2022)

Tu as fait ça avec une adresse mail dissimulée ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2022)

Allez donne lui ses 250 € 
c'est cool de sa part de te faire une remise


----------



## aCLR (6 Janvier 2022)

Une carte MC prépayée pour payer une soi-disante amende, mdr… Propose lui un timbre amende dématérialisé plutôt !


----------



## boninmi (6 Janvier 2022)

Tu as pas demandé à un OPJ de t'accompagner ?


----------



## Romuald (6 Janvier 2022)

T'es trop fort Dom'
Ca me rappelle une histoire semblable il y a au moins dix ou quinze ans, la 'victime' en avait fait un blog, c'était à mourir de rire.


----------



## patlek (6 Janvier 2022)

Moi, je pense qu'il y a encore une belle marge de négociation.

Le but, descendre tranquillement a 25 euros en prenant son temps.... puis à 5 ... 2 ... 1...


----------



## Gwen (6 Janvier 2022)

Je pensais que lui donner un faux reçu PCS, serait amusant, car ça le ferait déplacer pour l'encaisser, mais non, c'est un code de recharge en ligne. Dommage.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2022)

Si Powerdom demande à régler la note , je pense qu'il reconnaît ses torts


----------



## loustic (6 Janvier 2022)

Powerdown tous les participants à ce forum étaient prêts à te donner l'argent nécessaire...


----------



## Powerdom (7 Janvier 2022)

Ben il a pas relancé à ma demande d'avoir une attestation de paiement avant mon versement. dommage !


----------



## Powerdom (8 Janvier 2022)

C'est reparti


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Janvier 2022)

Gasp ! Ils ont même le tampon.


----------



## Powerdom (8 Janvier 2022)

Je pense qu'il vient de le faire, c'est pour cela qu'il ne donnait plus signe de vie


----------



## patlek (8 Janvier 2022)

Tu le remercie pour le certificat.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2022)

Si ils détruisent le dossier , comment ils font pour déclarer l'argent que rentre dans leur caisse ?


----------



## radioman (8 Janvier 2022)

intéressant: d'après lui Europol n'archive pas les dossiers mais les détruit … 

et puis il a juste oublié le numéro d'affaire / dossier pour le suivi …


----------



## touba (8 Janvier 2022)

Bon faut payer ou lui avouer la supercherie maintenant !! Profiter de sa naïveté n’est pas très malin… Il est plein d’espoir et vous vous riez.


----------



## patlek (8 Janvier 2022)

Je trouve le modèle dans le tweet plus mieux réussi










						Des milliers d’internautes victimes de fausses « convocations judiciaires »
					

Des escrocs tentent de soutirer de l’argent ou de dérober des informations personnelles à des internautes en leur faisant croire qu’ils sont coupables d’avoir diffusé et échangé des supports à caractère pédopornographique




					www.20minutes.fr


----------



## loustic (8 Janvier 2022)

Ç*a y est, loustic a envoyé à Europopol un chèque de 7,53 € signé Popowerdown.
Faites-en autant...*


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Janvier 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Je trouve le modèle dans le tweet plus mieux réussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Les experts du dispositif national d’assistance aux victimes, Cybermalveillance, estiment que des centaines de milliers de personnes ont dû recevoir cette tentative d’escroquerie en quelques mois. Le ComCyberGend (commandement de la gendarmerie dans le cyberespace) indique que cette arnaque aurait fonctionné sur environ « 10 % des destinataires »."

Ah! Quand même...


----------



## Powerdom (9 Janvier 2022)

Y en a qui doivent serrer les fesses quand ils reçoivent ce type de mail !


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2022)

Reçu avec dans objet :

Un nouvel cadeau Disponible GRATUITE, profitez ton vie en des maintenents.


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Janvier 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Reçu avec dans objet :
> 
> Un nouvel cadeau Disponible GRATUITE, profitez ton vie en des maintenents.


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 253401​


Il fallait que le violeur soit patient, vu le temps qu'il faut pour déshabiller un artichaut.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Janvier 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Il fallait que le violeur soit patient, vu le temps qu'il faut pour déshabiller un artichaut.


Cela ne justifie pas l’injustifiable. (la faute d’orthographe)

#meTooArtieShauw


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Janvier 2022)

*Les* fautes  
Artie Shaw fut mutatis mutandi un clarinettiste qui connut aussi son heure de gloire.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Janvier 2022)

J'ai mis quelques secondes à comprendre...


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Janvier 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> J'ai mis quelques secondes à comprendre...


On nous avait bien prévenu que la Covid avait des effets cérébraux !


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Janvier 2022)

Je ne sais plus où mettre tous mes cadeaux ! "Ils" ne proposent jamais de Bescherelle hélas, ni à l'unité ni en (gros) lot


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Janvier 2022)

A l'époque, les spams étaient bien plus intéressants et moins intrusifs ! (Mais fallait se réabonner  )


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2022)

Mignon, celui-là : 




​


----------



## Romuald (1 Février 2022)

Ayé, j'l'ai eu. Et c'est pas n'importe qui qui s'occupe de mon cas, c'est monsieur opjcolonelgendarme, excusez du peu !


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Mars 2022)

Y en a qui manquent pas d'air...


----------



## Powerdom (30 Mars 2022)

Mais c'est sans doute vrai !


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mais c'est sans doute vrai !


Je suis d'accord, je fais référence à l'actualité. Orpea est actuellement interrogé par les parlementaires.


----------



## Gwen (30 Mars 2022)

Ça reste néanmoins un SCAM classique, mais légal. Car, ce qu'ils ne te disent pas, c'est que souvent tu payes un loyer, que tu aies un résident ou non. Donc si personne n'occupe la chambre, c'est de ta poche. Des personnes se sont retrouvées ruinées à cause de ça. Et sinon, il y a des astuces pour ne pas entretenir le bien, et donc, ce n'est plus rentable, puisque le logement devient vétuste.









						<i class="fa fa-lock" aria-hidden="true"></i> La catastrophe annoncée de l’investissement LMNP ou LMP en EHPAD ! - Le blog Patrimoine
					

Cet article est le témoignage d’Yves, un fidèle lecteur qui est dans une situation catastrophique après avoir fait un investissement à crédit dans un EHPAD...




					www.leblogpatrimoine.com


----------



## Powerdom (30 Mars 2022)

Je suis bien d'accord. Et que dire des enfants spoliés de l'héritage de leurs parents par ces sociétés parce-qu'il à fallu vendre la maison familiale, souvent acquise au prix de bien des sacrifices, et vendue pour payer un EHPAD...


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Avril 2022)

Nous y voilà :


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Avril 2022)

Je ne vois pas où serait la spamation, c'est une info qui circule sur pas mal de sites sérieux, mais je peux me tromper..


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Avril 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je ne vois pas où serait la spamation, c'est une info qui circule sur pas mal de sites sérieux, mais je peux me tromper..


Tu n'as pas vu le titre du thread ?


----------



## daffyb (3 Avril 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je suis bien d'accord. Et que dire des enfants spoliés de l'héritage de leurs parents par ces sociétés parce-qu'il à fallu vendre la maison familiale, souvent acquise au prix de bien des sacrifices, et vendue pour payer un EHPAD...


Juste pour "rebondir"… Comment faisaient les enfants quand il n'y avait pas d'EHPAD ?


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Avril 2022)

Reçu le 30 Mars avec obsolescence au 28 février...


----------



## Romuald (4 Avril 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Reçu le 30 Mars avec obsolescence au 28 février...


C'est ce que tu crois, mais tu l'as reçu le 27 février et ne l'a lu que le 30 mars. Tu es mur pour l'ehpad


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu es *mur* pour l'ehpad


J'ai une santé en béton armé...


----------



## Powerdom (4 Avril 2022)

daffyb a dit:


> Juste pour "rebondir"… Comment faisaient les enfants quand il n'y avait pas d'EHPAD ?


Nous vivions moins vieux. Les enfants gardaient leurs parents. Je compte d'ailleurs bien accueillir ma mère lorsqu'elle ne pourra plus vive seule.


----------



## Gwen (20 Avril 2022)

Mon dernier. Très fort.

J'ai reçu ce message.




Et quand je paye avec une fausse carte (numéro fictif, nom fictif) ça me sort comme code d'accès : Votre mère la pute


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Avril 2022)

C'est élégant, vraiment.
Les mecs qui s'amusent à ça méritent de se faire choper, uniquement pour qu'on leur tartine la tronche.
Truands et malpolis.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Avril 2022)

« Code d’accès de votre mère la pute » ???

Quel manque de respect envers les scamers et envers leurs potentiels pigeons.

Il y a des gens qui se donnent réellement du mal pour arnaquer les autres. Ce n’est pas facile. Il faut de l’imagination, un très bon niveau en français, savoir couvrir ses traces informatiques. Ce manque de professionnalisme discrédite toute un secteur d’activité.


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Mai 2022)

Ça tombe bien, je n'ai rien commandé


----------



## boninmi (4 Mai 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ça tombe bien, je n'ai rien commandé
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 259149


Moi la Fnac m'informe de la prise en compte de ma commande. Je n'ai rien commandé.
En regardant les adresses mail et les liens on n'a guère de doutes ...


----------



## Powerdom (13 Juin 2022)

C'est vraiment efficace le renvoi avec STOP !


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juin 2022)

Mouai…

J’ai eu il y a longtemps sur ma boite Laposte une série de messages publicitaires non sollicités. J’ai cliqué sur le lien en bas de page pour ne plus recevoir de telles choses et j’en ai eu encore plus.
Par la suite, j’ai balancé tout ce beau monde directement en indésirable. Cela a continué un moment.
Et puis, m’est venue l’idée suivante. J’avais le tic de marquer ces messages comme lus afin de les différencier des autres, sans même les ouvrir. J’ai arrêté cette pratique et les ai laissé comme non-lu dans la boite indésirable. Une fois par semaine je vidais cette boite toujours sans avoir ouvert les messages. Et bien aujourd’hui je n’en reçois plus.

Pour répondre à ton interrogation : pour vivre heureux vivons cachés. Je ne renvois jamais STOP. Je ne donne pas non plus mon numéro de portable dans les magasins et suis donc peu sollicité.


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Juin 2022)

Dommage, ça te laisse trop de temps pour nous gratifier de tes analyses géopolitiques si pertinentes. Heureusement que pour ce qui concerne les Macs, résoudre les problèmes rencontrés par les uns et par les autres tu n'es pas si mauvais


----------



## boninmi (13 Juin 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Dommage, ça te laisse trop de temps pour nous gratifier de tes analyses géopolitiques si pertinentes. Heureusement que pour ce qui concerne les Macs, résoudre les problèmes rencontrés par les uns et par les autres tu n'es pas si mauvais


@TimeCapsule, reviens !


----------



## Powerdom (14 Juin 2022)

oui j'ai vu hier qu'il était banni.


----------



## Powerdom (14 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne donne pas non plus mon numéro de portable dans les magasins et suis donc peu sollicité.


Quand tu fais une commande tu dois bien leur donner un moyen de te joindre...


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juin 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Quand tu fais une commande tu dois bien leur donner un moyen de te joindre...


Le fixe ou, à la rigueur, mon mail Laposte qui est destiné à ça.


----------



## touba (15 Juin 2022)

Parce que le livreur va t'envoyer un mail si il te trouve pas chez toi ?


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2022)

touba a dit:


> Parce que le livreur va t'envoyer un mail si il te trouve pas chez toi ?


Oui, parfois, pour m'indiquer qu'il a déposé le paquet dans un magasin-relais. (pendant que j'attendais chez moi)


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Juin 2022)

Marre... par mail, par SMS, des mois que ça nous fait ch....


----------



## patlek (18 Juin 2022)

Démarchage relatif au compte personnel de formation (CPF) : Attention aux arnaques !
					

Le CPF recense les droits à la formation acquis tout au long de la vie active jusqu’au départ à la retraite et les crédits cumulés restent disponibles tout au long de la vie professionnelle.




					www.economie.gouv.fr
				












						Fraude au CPF : prenez garde aux faux "bons plans" ! – Ministère du Travail, du Plein emploi et de l'Insertion
					

Tout d'abord, le compte personnel de formation, c'est quoi ? Le Compte personnel de formation (CPF) est un dispositif public permettant à chaque actif de devenir acteur de son projet professionnel.…




					travail-emploi.gouv.fr


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Juin 2022)

Merci  Comme je vais sur mes 75 ans, j'attends une formation crématorium


----------



## boninmi (18 Juin 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Merci  Comme je vais sur mes 75 ans, j'attends une formation crématorium


Mon conscrit ! D'ailleurs je reçois les mêmes ...


----------



## patlek (29 Juillet 2022)

Un SMS que j' ai reçu.

Après, je me suis douté qu'il s' agissait d'une arnaque, parce que je n' attendais aucun colis.









						« Votre colis a été envoyé », ce SMS est un piège conçu par des hackers chinois
					

Un groupe de hackers chinois nommé Roaming Mantis (la Mante itinérante) mène une campagne de phishing en France à travers des textos prétextant la réception d'un colis.




					fr.yahoo.com


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Juillet 2022)

J'ai eu ce genre de texto aussi.
J'ai eu un petit moment d'incertitude car il m'annonçait un colis UPS, alors que, justement, j'attendais une livraison UPS.
Chez toi aussi c'était potentiellement crédible ?
Ce qui impliquerait que ces hackers seraient capables de "cibler" leurs victimes.
[si ça se trouve les hackers sont capables de choses qui dépassent mon entendement - il est vrai que je n'ai pas conscience de leurs capacités tellement tout ceci est loin de mes connaissances]


----------



## aCLR (30 Juillet 2022)

Reçu aussi… Mais venant d’un 07 je l’ai supprimé sans même le lire.
Par contre, là où l’entourloupe est balèze, c’est dans l’utilisation des numéros piégés pour hameçonner d’autres pigeons !


----------



## papadben (30 Juillet 2022)

J'en reçois même au boulot et pourtant l'adresse finit par ".gouv.fr".
J'y ai même reçu des menaces d'autorités de police concernant mes agissements sur les réseaux pornos et pédophiles.
Et d'autres me promettant de dévoiler mes coupables exploits solitaires enregistrés par webcam (dont nous ne disposons pas).
Je me marre!


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Juillet 2022)

papadben a dit:


> J'y ai même reçu des menaces d'autorités de police concernant mes agissements sur les réseaux pornos et pédophiles.


Punaise, ça me fait penser que j'ai regardé un documentaire sur l'affaire dutroux (sans pour autant que tout ceci me passionne, hein).
J'y ai appris qu'il avait un complice nommé weinstein.
J'en suis resté coi, quoi.
C'est étonnant tout de même la propension qu'à ce nom de famille à être porté par des dégueulasses.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Septembre 2022)

Bien essayé...


----------



## papadben (18 Septembre 2022)

Magnifique!!!


----------



## aCLR (19 Septembre 2022)

Genre… Toi, tu fais des achats internet et n’es pas méfiant !


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Septembre 2022)

De mieux en mieux...


----------



## boninmi (20 Septembre 2022)

Moi aussi j'en ai plein des comme ça.
Comment, tu ne te laisses pas tenter ?


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Septembre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Comment, tu ne te laisses pas tenter ?


Parce que j'ai mieux à la maison


----------



## papadben (20 Septembre 2022)

J'ai eu la même au boulot, mais avec des lunettes...


----------



## Gwen (20 Septembre 2022)

papadben a dit:


> J'ai eu la même au boulot, mais avec des lunettes...


Ah ça femme à lunette…


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Septembre 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Ah ça femme à lunette…


----------



## Powerdom (22 Septembre 2022)

Si les gens arrentaient de croire au père noël, ils se feraient moins arnaquer...









						Escroquerie aux comptes bancaires clonés : un couple perd 724 000 euros
					

SAINT-DENIS. Victime d'une arnaque par le biais de faux comptes bancaires en ligne, un couple de Dionysiens a perdu 724 000 euros. Les escrocs ont util...




					www.clicanoo.re


----------



## LS Zaitsev (22 Septembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Si les gens arrentaient de croire au père noël, ils se feraient moins arnaquer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'article est payant. On ne peut donc pas le lire...
Et puis, c'est quand même une femme à lunettes sur la photo pour illustrer l'article. Je dis ça je dis rien...


----------



## Powerdom (22 Septembre 2022)

On peut lire l’essentiel. Un couple a cru qu'une banque pouvait lui faire un rendement de pratiquement 6% d'intérêts...


----------



## papadben (23 Septembre 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Ah ça femme à lunette…


Je préfère les femmes allumettes, qui s'enflamment quand on les frotte!


----------



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2022)

Essaie encore une fois...



En plus c'est avec colissimo que j'ai des soucis pas chronopost !


----------



## Romuald (18 Octobre 2022)

Sont de plus en plus feignants les spammeurs ! 



Ou peut-être que c'est pour limiter le risque de fautes d'orthographe, allez savoir.


----------



## daffyb (18 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Sont de plus en plus feignants les spammeurs !
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 268865​Ou peut-être que c'est pour limiter le risque de fautes d'orthographe, allez savoir.


Ça ne les empêche quand même pas d'en faire !


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Novembre 2022)

S'il y en a un qui veut l'adresse...


----------



## Romuald (23 Novembre 2022)

Dis moi tout : tu es arrivé en deuze, c'est ça ?


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Novembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Dis moi tout : tu es arrivé en deuze, c'est ça ?


----------



## Romuald (23 Novembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


>


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Novembre 2022)

Veuillez goûter l'effort.
CHRISTine, l'Olivier.
Tout y est.
Je dis bravo.


----------



## peyret (20 Décembre 2022)

Heuuuuuu , sécurité Windows ? c'est quoi....


----------



## Powerdom (20 Décembre 2022)

C'est comme ça qu'une amie de mon père s'est faite délester de 600 Euros...
Ah mais ils étaient très gentil au téléphone me dit-elle !

Je lui ai fait promettre de m'appeler moi la prochaine fois


----------



## boninmi (20 Décembre 2022)

peyret a dit:


> Heuuuuuu , sécurité Windows ? c'est quoi....


Ce n'est pas un numéro du support microsoft






						Global Customer Service phone numbers - Microsoft Support
					

This page provides phone numbers of Microsoft customer service.




					support.microsoft.com
				




et la réponse de l'annuaire inversé



> Ce numéro est en liste rouge et a été
> attribué par l'opérateur Opérateur standard



Donc mets à jour ton système pour avoir la vraie sécurité Windows.


----------



## Powerdom (3 Janvier 2023)

Par contre, il y a bien une étudiante qui se nomme fleur operon à l'unistra de Strasbourg.


----------



## Gwen (Dimanche à 14:08)

J’ai apparement UNE colis qui va arriver.


----------



## lamainfroide (Dimanche à 14:46)

Pour le coup, le participe passé est bien accordé.
Je donne un bon point pour l'orthographe.


----------



## papadben (Dimanche à 14:49)

Pas même capable de reconnaitre le sexe d'une colis!


----------



## Nouvoul (Lundi à 10:17)

C'est nouveau, jamais reçu auparavant mais 2 fois ce matin, au milieu d'une 15aine d'autres (livraison, cadeaux, etc la routine...)


----------



## lamainfroide (Lundi à 12:31)

Faut se rendre à l'évidence, Frère, ils te veulent.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (Lundi à 15:03)

Il y a tout de même une forme de génie là-dedans.


----------

